# The Sinn 556 thread



## Onkel C

Hi all, 

I just ordered one of the new 556 on bracelet. They are in stock at Sinn and it should arrive in a few days. Impressions and pictures to follow. Anybody else already got one? I'd love to hear your impressions/thoughts.

Greetings from Bonn,

Christian


----------



## ranocean

I just wonder if 556 is using top grade or elabouree grade 2824 movement. I heard that all the sinn watch is using top grade movement or COSC movement. But the price of 556 is so cheaper. Will sinn downgrade its movement level for 556?


----------



## G Shock

:-! Well i am waiting too because i am intresting about this model how much?


----------



## Onkel C

*And here it is!*

Here's a detailed first impression. The watch, even if heralded by Sinn as a "starter watch", is a fine piece and a full grown Sinn for those who don't want to shell out that much dole. It comes with the usual Sinn swag (guarantee card, instruction manual, strap changing tool and threadlock):








The watch itself is of a minimalistic plainness, I bought it as a dress watch which seems to be the perfect fit for it. The dial is of a glossy, lacquer/enamel-like finish, giving a bit of "sheen" to the otherwise simplistic dial:

























Size-wise, it's bigger than the 37mm diameter would suggest, here's a comparison pic (Seiko 007 on the left, Marinemaster on the right):








"Wrist shot" lol

















Case and bracelet are brushed, the clasp is "Sinn" engraved:

















The see-through caseback is nicely exectued, the Movement (ETA 2824-2) is nicely finished, the Rotor has the "Sinn" engraving and Geneva stripes:

















compared to the rest of my collection, the 556 is a nice change and hopefully will aid me in thursdays job interview 

Next up is the EZM 3...

Cheers,

Christian


----------



## Guest

Nice watch, nevertheless I got used to 40mm.


----------



## thorick

Nice and clean looking.


I like the color contrast of the rotor too.

congrats !


----------



## G Shock

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|
:thanks
what can i say man the best choice and buy.


----------



## thodgins

*Re: And here it is!*

I like the look of the black dial. It looks like a nice deep black dial. Very nice. Sinn did an awesome job on this one. Congrats.:-!


----------



## Qstick333

*Re: And here it is!*

Great looking watch. I am really on the fence about this model as it seems odd that there is nothing to differentiate between the "12" and all others indexes...

I've never had a watch like that and wonder what effect it would have on quick time checks???

Zach


----------



## mikeb

For me this is the best looking Sinn (just a personal opinion). I like the clean simplicity of the dial. I don't have a Sinn yet but I may well get this one.

How is the bracelet ?

Very good pics by the way.


----------



## G Shock

you didn;t mention the price how much it's cost the 556?:think:
I propably be the next buyer of this watch.I love it form hte first time.


----------



## Onkel C

thanks to you all for the kind words. The bracelet is the usual Sinn quality, price of the watch is 490EUR on leather and 615EUR on bracelet.


----------



## cornflakes

*Re: And here it is!*



Onkel C said:


> It comes with the usual Sinn swag (guarantee card, instruction manual, strap changing tool and threadlock)


It's not usual in the UK! I didn't get a tool, cd or threadlock.


----------



## OddE

mikeb said:


> For me this is the best looking Sinn (just a personal opinion). I like the clean simplicity of the dial. I don't have a Sinn yet but I may well get this one.


-Agreed. When my interest in mechanical watches was rekindled some time ago, a Breitling #2 (A Cosmonaute to relieve my Chrono Shark of its wrist duty) was on top of my wish list.

However, after some time spent online, in this forum as well as by reading ArmbandUhren (I can read German quite well; just don't ask me to form a coherent sentence in the language! , I lean more and more towards a Sinn as my next purchase - I had the 144GMT in mind, but the 556 really appeals to me. (Heck, I can get both for less than what a Cosmonaute would cost! 

There wouldn't happen to be a Sinn dealer at either MUC or FRA, would it? (I pass through both several times a year, that's why - buying the watch in Germany would save me 25% Norwegian VAT on the purchase price.)

-- 
Odd Erling


----------



## tribe125

*Re: And here it is!*



cornflakes said:


> It's not usual in the UK! I didn't get a tool, cd or threadlock.


Me neither. I was e-mailed a pdf of the English manual when I asked for one.


----------



## Onkel C

OddE said:


> -Agreed. When my interest in mechanical watches was rekindled some time ago, a Breitling #2 (A Cosmonaute to relieve my Chrono Shark of its wrist duty) was on top of my wish list.
> 
> However, after some time spent online, in this forum as well as by reading ArmbandUhren (I can read German quite well; just don't ask me to form a coherent sentence in the language! , I lean more and more towards a Sinn as my next purchase - I had the 144GMT in mind, but the 556 really appeals to me. (Heck, I can get both for less than what a Cosmonaute would cost!
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be a Sinn dealer at either MUC or FRA, would it? (I pass through both several times a year, that's why - buying the watch in Germany would save me 25% Norwegian VAT on the purchase price.)
> 
> --
> Odd Erling


If you are in FRA and FRA is Frankfurt/Main, why not visit the world HQ itself?;-)

http://sinn.de/sinn-uhren-2000/anfahrtskizze-1.htm


----------



## OddE

Onkel C said:


> If you are in FRA and FRA is Frankfurt/Main, why not visit the world HQ itself?;-)


-Excellent idea. I was first and foremost thinking of a dealer inside the airport premises, but as the Sinn HQ is just a little cab-ride from the airport...

Next time I'm flying through FRA, I will make sure I have a few hours to spare, allowing me to go see Sinn.

Thanks!

-- 
Odd Erling - Breitling Chrono Shark, Hamilton 21 (In restoration)


----------



## Anville

Im bumping this thread simply because Im picking one of these up next week, and I think its an interesting alternative to the aristo pilot's watch I was about to order. 

Great photo review.


----------



## speedy07

Onkel C said:


> thanks to you all for the kind words. The bracelet is the usual Sinn quality, price of the watch is 490EUR on leather and 615EUR on bracelet.


Yep. This is certainly one of the more affordable from Sinn.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Hi, can anyone can confirm the case diameter if it is 37mm or 40mm ??? b-)


----------



## obie

38.5mm


----------



## babalou

I just received my 556 and I love it !!! I have a small wrist at about 6.5" and it fits me just fine. The size is perfect for me, it doesn't overwhelm my arm like the bigger watches do. Great watch at a good price.


----------



## G Shock

Onkel C said:


> If you are in FRA and FRA is Frankfurt/Main, why not visit the world HQ itself?;-)
> 
> http://sinn.de/sinn-uhren-2000/anfahrtskizze-1.htm


Can u explain how this will happen?
Can a citizen visit the Sinn HQ just like that? Does it make a tour in the HQ? how to close a day to visit? more expalin because i need a hope to travel there to know better the Sinn watches (i love them too much)|>


----------



## jporos

*Re: And here it is!*

Beautiful watch!!! Have you tried it with a brown strap?


----------



## scosgt

I just got one. It is a nice watch, very classic. I regulated it down to +1 sec/day.


----------



## shaun.o

scosgt said:


> I just got one. It is a nice watch, very classic. I regulated it down to +1 sec/day.


How did you do this?

I'd been trying to find a 556 to view/try in Sydney, but no luck... so I've ordered one from Neil @ Chronomaster (UK).

If I don't like it for whatever reason, I'll just re-sell & get something else


----------



## shaun.o

... and now there's a 556 in the FS section - someone grab it quick


----------



## shaun.o

Mine arrived today - very impressed with it! It looks much nicer than I expected, and the size is great...

Watch number 00852... I wonder who's got the first hundred...


----------



## mikeb

Yep, I got one too and wear it a lot, it took me a long time to finally buy a Sinn but this one did it for me.


----------



## es335

Does the Sinn 556 have Super Luminova on the hour markers and hands? Anyone have lume shots?

Is this a hacking movement?

Does the date feature "quick change" or "slow change" at midnight?


----------



## pastrana72

just got my 556 this morning and it is stunning,

Yes it is a hacking movement, not sure yet about the date change speed,

The hands and markers are super lume, plan to take some lume shots later.

It is a fantastic watch, i am very pleased with it.


----------



## pastrana72

*A Sinn 556 lume shot*, from my new watch, it glows well, but i did charge it with a torch before the shot, glows for a while.

I am happy with it.


----------



## flame2000

pastrana72 said:


> *A Sinn 556 lume shot*, from my new watch, it glows well, but i did charge it with a torch before the shot, glows for a while.
> 
> I am happy with it.


Very nice lume. But it's kinda hard to differentiate the 12hr marker. At first, I thgt the shorter one was 12. Then I took a look at the day pic and realise it was 3.
Maybe they should make the "Sinn" wording glow in the dark too! Makes it easier to tell where the 12 is.


----------



## es335

Hi Pastrana72

That's a beautiful watch. Please post some wrist shots!!


----------



## EROKS

*Re: And here it is!*

Just received my sinn 556. It is very nice. I got number 792. It does seem bigger than the 38.5mm suggests.


----------



## es335

How's the accuracy? Within COSC specs?


----------



## pastrana72

OK, No Problem.


----------



## sartort

#556.0011 arrived today. I posted a WTB (after consulting this thread amongst others) on Sunday evening and within 12 hours the watch was purchased and it arrived today. I am pleased. Thanks Bruce.

It was everything I was looking for. I feel it's a great watch in that it has a fleiger like heritage and aesthetic, but has some dressy elements as well. The brushed stainless versus bead blasted and the glossy black dial (love it!) versus matte really help make this watch more appropriate for a broader amount of situations (imo). I also love that the lume doesn't look like an applied layer. It seems to be perfectly flush with the dial.

Not a big fan of the black strap (or black straps in general), but I have a med. brown one on the way to remedy that. I will post pics when installed. 

By the way, I was suprised how much heft this thing has. 

Also, small wristers, this thing is perfect for my 6.5" wrist. While I could conceivably go 40mm, I think the 38.5 is perfect and about as large as I will ever want to go.

has anyone added a Sinn branded deployment to theirs? If so, pics...

Great watch!


----------



## es335

are the sinn eta movements chronometer grade?


----------



## sartort

no, they are either elabore or top grade, depending on the serial batch.


----------



## sartort

my Sinn 556 on a H-R strap.


----------



## gregflat9

Hi, this is my first post. I got a Sinn 556 and wanted to post a couple of pics as every one else seems to. I've been lurking for a while but now seems to be the time to get on board. Forgive me if I screw up the pics up.

Have to say love the watch. Nice, clean lines and very much in keeping with the "less is more" ethos. I bought mine on the bracelet which I changed and but is now back on. My leather strap didn't fit flush enough so if you do put your own leather on it has to be a big one IMHO.

Hope the pictures appear OK and have a good weekend.

Greg


----------



## gregflat9

On the back of my 556 there is "556.002"

What does the .002 mean? Is it a version number?

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## EROKS

I think it means you got the second 556 that was made. where did you get it?


----------



## gregflat9

Bought it in the UK... Chronomaster.

There must be a Sinn expert out there. May be I should post the question in the main forum.

Anyone?


----------



## sartort

gregflat9 said:


> Bought it in the UK... Chronomaster.
> 
> There must be a Sinn expert out there. May be I should post the question in the main forum.
> 
> Anyone?


Reread the previous post. The first one is the model number followed by the prouction number. It means you got the second 556 made ever! The second one to leave Sinn HQ is on your wrist right now.

Mine is 556.0011 which means I have the 11th one they made.


----------



## EROKS

I have 792...wish I had a lower production number. Still a very sweet watch tho. Glad I got it!


----------



## gregflat9

sartort said:


> Reread the previous post. The first one is the model number followed by the prouction number. It means you got the second 556 made ever! The second one to leave Sinn HQ is on your wrist right now.
> 
> Mine is 556.0011 which means I have the 11th one they made.


I did read the post!

I am surprised however because I bought mine new a coupe of weeks ago and I would have thought the 556 on my wrist would have been a much later number in terms of the production run.

All the same it's quite a nice little turn of events. Am kind of chuffed about that.

Thanks Greg


----------



## EROKS

Yeah that is awesome! After they are made sinn must just batch them all together and then they get shipped out in whatever order. Maybe one day I will get lucky and get a low number. I have a sinn 856 UTC SG on the way. Hope I get a good number on it!


----------



## sartort

greg,

i hope i didn't come off as harsh in my reply. that's pretty awesome that you got #2. i am guessing #1 is at Sinn HQ. Perhaps the first order was placed by Chronomaster and he got some low ones. 

I am not the original owner of #11, but it was bought from the USA AD, Watchbuys in January of this year. Perhaps they got a low batch as well.


----------



## gregflat9

sartort said:


> greg,
> 
> i hope i didn't come off as harsh in my reply. that's pretty awesome that you got #2. i am guessing #1 is at Sinn HQ. Perhaps the first order was placed by Chronomaster and he got some low ones.
> 
> I am not the original owner of #11, but it was bought from the USA AD, Watchbuys in January of this year. Perhaps they got a low batch as well.


No worries!

Kind of weird that the next buyer of this watch from Chronomaster might, and I say might, get 001. Like you say 001 is probably at the Sinn HQ.

Thanks for the replies.

Greg


----------



## pastrana72

I got 370 from Chronomaster 3 weeks ago,

Great watch,

Deciding on a U1 or 857 UTC S at the moment,


----------



## Leebman

Hi all this is my first post.
Just ordered my 556 and am tapping my foot waiting for the postman!


----------



## gregflat9

Leebman said:


> Hi all this is my first post.
> Just ordered my 556 and am tapping my foot waiting for the postman!


Let us know the serial number. I'm sure you wont be disappointed. Photos would be great!


----------



## Leebman

Heres the pic








I got number 0080 which I think is pretty cool!:-!


----------



## johan!

Hi there. I just recieved my 556 a couple of days ago. It is my first "real" watch and i love it so far. The one thing that bothers me slighty is the S on the crown. Is there a reason why it is set in different font from the logo? Being a somewhat of a typography nerd that S annoys me...

Also, I have a question about water. When is it a good idea to take the watch of? Is it safe to take a swim with it (in salt water)? Maybe a stupid question, but I don't want to take any chances...

And by the way, I got number 517... :think: Here is some shots of it




























Cheers :-!


----------



## $nake eye$

Hi,

This watch looks great.. im so close to buying one from chronomaster.co.uk. Does anyone have the strap with the holes in?

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/B145_Sinn_556_b.JPG


----------



## gregflat9

$nake eye$ said:


> Hi,
> 
> This watch looks great.. im so close to buying one from chronomaster.co.uk. Does anyone have the strap with the holes in?
> 
> http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/B145_Sinn_556_b.JPG


Mine has a metal strap. My advice is buy the metal strap because they cost so much more as an accessory and you can pick up a better leather strap for a third of the Sinn price and have more choice to boot.

Plus if you sell you have the bracelet which will enhance the value.

Just my opinion!


----------



## Leebman

I wish I'd bought the bracelet now, when the leathers worn out I'm going to replace it with the metal.


----------



## $nake eye$

it does look good with a bracelet, but its £125 extra!


----------



## Leebman

$nake eye$ said:


> it does look good with a bracelet, but its £125 extra!


If you buy the bracelet separately its more so if there is a chance you want it buy it, I've changed the strap on mine to a brown calf that is much more comfortable than the Sinn.


----------



## Denslen

Just wanted to bring this thread up to the top. Just got a 556 and have been wearing it constantly since I got it a week ago. Have had an EZM2, UX, U1 and 656 in the past but ended up trading them off. I think this one is a keeper. Here are some pics with some other German goodies:


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

OddE said:


> -Agreed. When my interest in mechanical watches was rekindled some time ago, a Breitling #2 (A Cosmonaute to relieve my Chrono Shark of its wrist duty) was on top of my wish list.
> 
> However, after some time spent online, in this forum as well as by reading ArmbandUhren (I can read German quite well; just don't ask me to form a coherent sentence in the language! , I lean more and more towards a Sinn as my next purchase - I had the 144GMT in mind, but the 556 really appeals to me. (Heck, I can get both for less than what a Cosmonaute would cost!
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be a Sinn dealer at either MUC or FRA, would it? (I pass through both several times a year, that's why - buying the watch in Germany would save me 25% Norwegian VAT on the purchase price.)
> 
> --
> Odd Erling


There are also two Sinn dealers listed for Munich. I bought two watches from Portofino, located in the Arabella Sheraton Hotel, easily accessible by subway, streetcar or taxi, and even got the Added Vaue Tax refunded.

Click here for a list of authorized Sinn dealers, called "depots": http://www.sinn.de/sinn-uhren-2000/depots.htm

K.


----------



## pastrana72

Still loving this watch, will keep it forever.


----------



## ST.

Quick question:

Whats the lug size on one of these?? :think:

Thanks! :-!


----------



## Denslen

20mm.


----------



## erol

Beautiful watch. I really admire it`s non-tacticalness, it`s simplicity. Dial, hands, case, strap - the end. It might be Sinns entry-level timepiece but it certainly doesn`t look anything like it. Seriously considering it. But the EZM 3 is still an EZM 3... Hmm.


----------



## Denslen

I still love mine and wear it daily. tried a rios chrono strap and a jurgen tropic strap (great buy and a super german made strap) but put it back on the bracelet. it is a durable accurate timepiece that is great for any situation. does not have a bunch of doo-dads i don't need or use. it tells time. and date. has a screw down crown and good water resistance. and it glows like a bastard at night.
cheers
Derek


----------



## Leebman

Denslen said:


> I still love mine and wear it daily. tried a rios chrono strap and a jurgen tropic strap (great buy and a super german made strap) but put it back on the bracelet. it is a durable accurate timepiece that is great for any situation. does not have a bunch of doo-dads i don't need or use. it tells time. and date. has a screw down crown and good water resistance. and it glows like a bastard at night.
> cheers
> Derek


 Yep its my favourite took it to the lakes on holiday and it survived everything and the lume told me what time it was whenever it was dark a true classic, and I'm going get a metal; bracelet for it because it gets so much use!


----------



## Denslen

I have been very pleased with the bracelet-usually i don't like them, but this one is soild and well made. not to flimsy, solid end links and screw in pins. plus the "through holes" in the sides of the case "arms" make strap changing very easy.


----------



## gregflat9

Denslen said:


> I have been very pleased with the bracelet-usually i don't like them, but this one is soild and well made. not to flimsy, solid end links and screw in pins. plus the "through holes" in the sides of the case "arms" make strap changing very easy.


Agreed. I've had mine on leather but have put the metal back on.

Great watch...


----------



## Omega227

I just bought a mint condition Sinn 556. I can`t wait for it to arrive. I also am excited that my watch has the serial # 556.0017 on the back, which means I got #17. I will post pictures when it arrives.

Justin


----------



## gregflat9

Was killing some time and thought I would bring this thread back up to the top.

Does anyone have any new photos of their 556 they want to post? If so, do it here!


----------



## erawamai

Does Sinn have an AD in Australia?


----------



## erawamai

ranocean said:


> I just wonder if 556 is using top grade or elabouree grade 2824 movement. I heard that all the sinn watch is using top grade movement or COSC movement. But the price of 556 is so cheaper. Will sinn downgrade its movement level for 556?


I would also like to know this.

the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day; 
the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day; 
while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.

Which one in a sinn 556?


----------



## Leebman

All I can tell you is mine gains 6 seconds per day and has done from new. If you can point me to a chart with the movement numbers I'll have a go at reading them.


----------



## gregflat9

I dont know either but it's the most accurate auto I have. It was a little fast early doors but is pretty much spot on. I cant remember the last time I had to change the time....


----------



## stupidawg

I have a U1, on the average it gains 4sec/day :-!


----------



## Jingo Lingo

I just ordered one of these from Neil at chronomaster. Got it at an excellent price compared with Watchbuys, especially after VAT is deducted. Hopefully it fits nicely on my 6 inch wrist. I got it on leather as I couldn't stomach the additional cost of the bracelet. Some great photos in this thread, I'll post some when mine arrives.

This is also my first mechanical watch purchase. The agonising wait for the postman begins...


----------



## san

The more I see the 556 the more I appreciate it's simplicity. Keep the metal band and it has more of an classy/rugged look to it. Put on leather strap and it's the perfect dress watch (I particularly like the pics in this thread with the brown leather strap, very sophisticated looking). I think I have found my next watch.


----------



## Leebman

I keep thinking I'll buy another watch to add to my collection but I know it won't get worn more than the 556 its a classic at a good price.:-!


----------



## NOLA1

My 556 just arrived. It exceeded my expectations, which were pretty high. My camera is not on the same level as the Sinn.


----------



## gregflat9

Thanks for the pics and welcome to the "I have a really cool watch" club!


----------



## erawamai

My 556 should be arriving this or nexk week


----------



## gregflat9

erawamai said:


> My 556 should be arriving this or nexk week


Welcome.

Post pics please!


----------



## erawamai

gregflat9 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Post pics please!


Has been delayed for a few weeks. AD waiting for stock 

Anywho, here are some nice pictures from a German forum.

http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://uhr-forum.de/sinn-modell-556-a-t15479&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsinn%2B556%26start%3D30%26hl%3Den%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26sa%3DN&usg=ALkJrhhTKmG3E5K1r-ddXMS0OWXpd4AMdw


----------



## erawamai

Has arrived. Stunning watch.

2 seconds fast overnight.


----------



## gregflat9

erawamai said:


> Has arrived. Stunning watch.
> 
> 2 seconds fast overnight.


Yep well done - there it is!

The phots from in your link above... they are seriously seriously good. I recommend everyone get over there and have a look.

Welcome to the club. It's a design classic.


----------



## gregflat9

erawamai said:


> 2 seconds fast overnight.


Very good. In my experience the 2824-2 can run minutes fast whilst it beds down.


----------



## erawamai

I thought it would be bigger than it is. I'm used to a 36mm Tissot. I think it's a good size for my wrist. 

Thanks to Neil at Chronomaster.co.uk.


----------



## erawamai

plus 5 seconds overnight.


----------



## erawamai

http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf4781ox9.jpg


----------



## erawamai

So far after two weeks...

face up overnight +5 seconds, 

Crown down overnight +3 

12 marker down overnight did not loose a second.


----------



## Jingo Lingo

I received mine about a week ago. It's my first auto and my first Sinn. The build quality is quite amazing, heavier and thicker than I expected. The simplicity and readability is fantastic. Mine has been about +3 seconds everyday. Anyone thinking of purchasing one shouldn't hesitate.

My next purchase will be a U1.


----------



## gregflat9

Sinn 556 has been nominated in the following watch award:

http://www.focus.de/D/DA/DAG/DAG49/DAG49C/dag49c.htm

Check out the nominations for watches under €1,000


----------



## NOLA1

does anyone else's lume suck? I held it about half an inch from a halogen bulb for about 20 seconds and the lume wore off in about 3 minutes (maybe less). do I need to charge it longer?


----------



## gregflat9

NOLA1 said:


> does anyone else's lume suck? I held it about half an inch from a halogen bulb for about 20 seconds and the lume wore off in about 3 minutes (maybe less). do I need to charge it longer?


Yes... mine isn't great either but if you charge it up it should be OK. Some photos attached.

Granted though Sinn seem to lack a little in this respect.


----------



## Jingo Lingo

My lume is excellent but I only have a $80 Pulsar to compare it to...


----------



## afortunado

deleted


----------



## afortunado

Hello:

My name is Diego and I am beginner in this forum. Excuse my english, I am thinking to buy a Sinn 556 and I would like to know your opinion.
Is it a light watch? Is it easy to wear?

Regards.

Diego.


----------



## gregflat9

afortunado said:


> Hello:
> 
> My name is Diego and I am beginner in this forum. Excuse my english, I am thinking to buy a Sinn 556 and I would like to know your opinion.
> Is it a light watch? Is it easy to wear?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Diego.


Light and easy to wear? YES!

The 556 is based upon the 2824-2 movement so it wont be either large or heavy. I have the metal bracelet and it's been excellent.

Check this thread for photos and links - you'l get a feel for the size. At 38.5mm it's not the biggest watch in the world. Will suit a 7" wrist.


----------



## muffle

I'm after a 556 (great looking wristwatch), but I would rather get a pre-owned one, however I've been looking for a while now and have no luck. I'm in the UK. Any ideas people?? Many Thanks.


----------



## erawamai

Just a footnote...MY Sinn 556 is now running plus 1 or 2 seconds over night (it used to be five). I didn't think it would take a month to 'settle down'.


----------



## gregflat9

erawamai said:


> Just a footnote...MY Sinn 556 is now running plus 1 or 2 seconds over night (it used to be five). I didn't think it would take a month to 'settle down'.


It's normal with the 2824-2... I've experienced the same with Sinn watches with that movt. My 556 was the same. It's been as good as gold since.


----------



## pogidog123

hi all

here's mine...


----------



## NOLA1

My 556 grows on me more everyday. I think this might be the last watch that I would get rid of in my collection.


----------



## flame2000

Just came across this pic on uhren.com.de. Why some of the movements in 556 are decorated, while some are not? :-s
The one pictured below comes with perlage.


----------



## El Presidente

it might have the chronometer grade eta 2824:think:i think so..


----------



## gregflat9

flame2000 said:


> Just came across this pic on uhren.com.de. Why some of the movements in 556 are decorated, while some are not? :-s
> The one pictured below comes with perlage.


I thought they were all decorated....

Pic above is the same as mine. Wot makes you think some are not?


----------



## flame2000

gregflat9 said:


> I thought they were all decorated....
> 
> Pic above is the same as mine. Wot makes you think some are not?


Hi gregflat9, most of them I saw on the net were not deocrated with perlage. (See pics below gathered from Flickr). The one posted on post#107 even comes with blue screws.


----------



## gregflat9

Here's mine... 556.0002 which has one (????) blued screw.

Take a look. Weird.


----------



## gregflat9

gregflat9 said:


> Here's mine... 556.0002 which has one (????) blued screw.
> 
> Take a look. Weird.


In fact, make that no blued screws!


----------



## searat

Just ordered mine from Chronomaster as a partner for my UX - will post pic when it arrives and see if it has any blued screws etc.
Steve


----------



## searat

Just received my Sinn 556 from Chronomaster in the UK - I'm very impressed by the internal finish, this one (number 1126) does have blued screws etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## flame2000

searat said:


> Just received my Sinn 556 from Chronomaster in the UK - I'm very impressed by the internal finish, this one (number 1126) does have blued screws etc.
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve, 
very nice movement indeed! Congrats on your new time piece! Wear it in good health!


----------



## simulator

I just received mine from watchbuys. #256, blue screws. Definitely is a beaut; a little hard to adjust to after my Seiko Sumo, but its a nice change.


----------



## gregflat9

simulator said:


> I just received mine from watchbuys. #256, blue screws. Definitely is a beaut; a little hard to adjust to after my Seiko Sumo, but its a nice change.


Pics.... We need pics!

Welcome to the club by the way....

:-!


----------



## simulator

I'm liking it a lot. Why do I have a feeling the clock is ticking on a u2?



gregflat9 said:


> Pics.... We need pics!
> 
> Welcome to the club by the way....
> 
> :-!


----------



## gregflat9

Good work!

The U2 is a much bigger watch... a different animal really.

All the same thanks the posting.

:thanks


----------



## BNF-CH

pogidog123 said:


> hi all
> 
> here's mine...


I would LOVE to see pix of this one on the bracelet. Excellent choice!


----------



## G Shock

the black strap fits very nice with blak dial in this Sinn 556.The watch is perfect:-!


----------



## BNF-CH

Besides my request for the elegant bracelet pix, can someone please further comment on how the watch wears considering it's rather smaller size?

The pictures show only that it is hard to answer just by looking at the pictures! :roll::-s

I've got a 34.5, 42, and 46 all in regular rotation and the 34.5 now is simply too small for my tastes. How about the 556's 38.5mm?


----------



## simulator

I would have preferred 40 as the smallest that I'd go, but the 38.5 of the 556 is acceptable. My last watch worn on a regular basis was 45mm, so I think that it would be fine for you. My wrist is 7.25''.


----------



## searat

The size of the 556 does feel a little small when I've been used to wearing larger watches (44mm Sinn UX and 48mm Seiko SBBN011 for example) but it is such a classic, understated design that it still looks 'right', especially when worn with a suit. On my 7.25" wrist it doesn't look too small at all, it's larger than the Omega Dynamic I used to wear and attracts favourable comments from folk who like the slightly retro look of the 556. My wife thinks it's the smartest looking watch in my collection, and won't look silly when the fashion for large watches has passed.
Cheers
Steve



BNF-CH said:


> Besides my request for the elegant bracelet pix, can someone please further comment on how the watch wears considering it's rather smaller size?
> 
> The pictures show only that it is hard to answer just by looking at the pictures! :roll::-s
> 
> I've got a 34.5, 42, and 46 all in regular rotation and the 34.5 now is simply too small for my tastes. How about the 556's 38.5mm?


----------



## simulator

searat said:


> The size of the 556 does feel a little small when I've been used to wearing larger watches (44mm Sinn UX and 48mm Seiko SBBN011 for example) but it is such a classic, understated design that it still looks 'right', especially when worn with a suit. On my 7.25" wrist it doesn't look too small at all


I think it is one of the rare watches that doesn't look out of place with a suit, yet I'm comfortable wearing it with a tshirt and jeans as well.


----------



## gregflat9

simulator said:


> I think it is one of the rare watches that doesn't look out of place with a suit, yet I'm comfortable wearing it with a tshirt and jeans as well.


+1

Same for me.

No bezel it means it wears larger than it looks and the relatively sterile dial contributes too.

Granted it's not 44mm but personally I like to wear the watch subtly instead of the watch wearing me. Mind you I only have a 7.25 wrist.


----------



## cman

Another question here regarding its size.

We've seen some comments which state it wears larger than expected, but is physically smaller than expected - that seems the general consensus!

For those of us considering buying a 556, could current owners possibly line up their 556 against other watches they may have? This allows us prospective buyers to evaluate the size, as a result of the new perspective.

For example, I have tiny wrists (around 6 inch). Having tried on an Oris Atelier Complication in 35mm, I found it to be too small. However the same watch in 40mm was too big. In similar fashion, the Omega Seamaster 007 watch in 36.2mm was a little bit too small, whereas I've heard that the Omega Aqua Terra watch in 36.2mm simply wears a lot bigger and would be 'right' for me.

1] Would be great if anyone can provide perspective in this sense, 
2] especially aided with comparison pics? 
3] Lug/bracelet width would be great too
4] Lug to lug length would be another good spec
5] anything else helpful !

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CFK-OB

Don't have pics, but I have tried the 556 on. I generally like slightly larger (42mm) watches and generally won't wear anything less than 40mm. I'm not sure I agree that the 556 wears bigger than its size, even though there is very little bezel, it was quite obvious that it was a smaller watch (and certainly much smaller than anything else I have). However, I do think the size suits the watch perfectly due to the simplicity and glossiness of the dial. Although the 556 didn't suit my requirements in the end (needed a beater on a rubber strap and it didn't look right on rubber), I would have been more than happy to wear it as a dressy / sporty watch, despite it being smaller than by general tastes. Like I say, the size fits this watch perfectly.


----------



## cman

The reason I posted was because I have tiny wrists and am wary that the 556 at 38.5mm may be too big!


----------



## CFK-OB

cman said:


> The reason I posted was because I have tiny wrists and am wary that the 556 at 38.5mm may be too big!


I don't think you'd find it too big. I think it sits very neatly on the wrist, especially with a leather strap.


----------



## burnerg81

Just got the 556 on plain black leather strap. No pics yet as you know what it looks like and iv only a phone camera to take pics. Jura watches in the uk has it for £450 on leather or £600 on the bracelet, however interestingly i emailed them for a quote on the bracelet and was given a price of 150 so i ordered it to give me two options. Im thinking strap for work (dress shirt and trousers) and bracelet for casual (i normally wear jeans and shirts. Dont wear tshirts much). So.... You can buy the watch with both strap and bracelet from jura for £600 or just bracelet alone for £600 - you decide what the better option is!  i got the watch from neil at chronomaster though as they had them in stock. Cost me 30 quid more but better than waiting 2 weeks in my (impatient) eyes. Ill get some comparison pics up when the metal comes in. Oh, and excuse the lack of paragraphs. This was typed up on my phone!


----------



## burnerg81

A few pics of the bracelet on the 556. I didn't expect this bracelet, thought I was getting the one in the first post which is a little less dressy. I'm quite pleased though as I think this looks good. I can mix this up with the leather when I feel like a change.


----------



## simulator

I bought the 556 on a strap. I finally broke down and bought the bracelet sold by watchbuys separately. A few thoughts:

1) I shouldv'e listened to people on the forum. Never buy this watch without the bracelet - it's cost effective, and if you don't like it you can unload it at cost to someone like me...
2) It is a perfectly weighted bracelet, and complements the way the watch sits on your wrist. I find it extremely comfortable, not too heavy.
3) If you are concerned the watch is too small, having it on a steel bracelet adds visual heft and makes it look bigger. The watch on my black leather dimodell looked more like a 36 than a 38.5... on the steel, it looks 39+ to me.


----------



## simulator

A few pictures of the 556 on the bracelet. 7'' wrist.


----------



## ijha

I love this watch too. (though the grade of the movement in it concerns me a little bit)


----------



## simulator

ijha said:


> I love this watch too. (though the grade of the movement in it concerns me a little bit)


Mine is definitely elaborated grade - around +7/8 day. I wish it was a top grade, but I've gotten used to it for the most part. (serial # in the 250s)


----------



## ijha

simulator said:


> Mine is definitely elaborated grade - around +7/8 day. I wish it was a top grade, but I've gotten used to it for the most part. (serial # in the 250s)


I was also quite disappointed when I learned it. I wonder if they use a raw elabore grade or an upgraded elabore one. For example, the shock system could have been incabolic... etc.

***Correction****
I contacted Sinn directly and learned that my 556 came with a Top-grade 2824. A great relief for me at least.


----------



## technogeekery

Has anyone tried this watch with the Sinn rubber strap? I generally don't like ss bracelets, although trying it on it was very comfortable, the links are very flexible. I still prefer the looks of straps - but the OEM strap was stiff and not very comfortable to wear on my thin flat wrists - the strap pulled into a rounder circle than my wrists and so the watch didn't sit nicely but sat up off my wrist. They didn't have a rubber strap for me to try - so I was wondering if anyone has this with rubber, and can comment on the look (better yet post pics) and comfort/flexibility of the rubber strap. 

Many thanks


----------



## Solokeet

Hi Guys. Just pulled the trigger on a nifty 556 on ebay. In new condition on the bracelet, I got it for USD709!! I feel good about the price. I've have the Shwartz version of the 656. I wrestled with the AR coating scratching and ultimately buffed it off (painfully) and flipped it for a good return. I then graduated to the 657 and found it wasn't worth the price. Just no there, there. The case felt too top heavy for the bracelet, and too thick. So now I'm returning to the 556 in hopes of capturing the feeling of the 656 more simply and for a better price. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Gee-whizz

I bought a Sinn U1 5 weeks ago, really impressed with it.
So much so I sold my Speedbird III and bought the 556 to replace it:-!
So ive counted 10 blued screws and its # 1612.
Bought from Chronomaster with the black leather strap, as nice as the bracelet is, its just too much money. I will probably fit one of my handmade Toshi straps onto it later this week.|>


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Gee-whizz said:


> I bought a Sinn U1 5 weeks ago, really impressed with it.
> So much so I sold my Speedbird III and bought the 556 to replace it:-!
> So ive counted 10 blued screws and its # 1612.
> Bought from Chronomaster with the black leather strap, as nice as the bracelet is, its just too much money. I will probably fit one of my handmade Toshi straps onto it later this week.|>


You've really managed to cover the Sinn spectrum over the last month and a half. That U1 is like a (Panzer) tank and the 556 is elegant, yet purposeful like a Supermarine Spitfire. ;-)

Congrats and may you have health to enjoy! :-!


----------



## deus1066

ijha said:


> I love this watch too. (though the grade of the movement in it concerns me a little bit)


I've been interested in this watch, and have also been worried about getting the "lower grade" movement. After some emailing of AD's and Sinn directly I got this response direct from Sinn:

The movement from the 556 is grade TOP.

Best regards

Frank Luci

Sinn Spezialuhren GmbH . Im Füldchen 5-7 . 60489 Frankfurt
Tel: +49 69 978414 0 . Fax: +49 69 978414 201
Handelsregister Frankfurt am Main HRB 38841
Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Ing. Lothar Schmidt

They've also suddenly become in stock at one of the UK AD's so I'm very, very close to placing an order.

I Just need to chose between a new 556 for £425 or a 5 year old Omega seamaster mid size auto (black) for £625. Any ideas?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

deus1066 said:


> I've been interested in this watch, and have also been worried about getting the "lower grade" movement. After some emailing of AD's and Sinn directly I got this response direct from Sinn:
> 
> The movement from the 556 is grade TOP.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Frank Luci
> 
> Sinn Spezialuhren GmbH . Im Füldchen 5-7 . 60489 Frankfurt
> Tel: +49 69 978414 0 . Fax: +49 69 978414 201
> Handelsregister Frankfurt am Main HRB 38841
> Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Ing. Lothar Schmidt
> 
> They've also suddenly become in stock at one of the UK AD's so I'm very, very close to placing an order.
> 
> I Just need to chose between a new 556 for £425 or a 5 year old Omega seamaster mid size auto (black) for £625. Any ideas?


This was all settled here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=341675

If you want to compare apples to apples you should factor in the cost of a servicing with the Omega. After 5 years it will surely need one sooner than later.


----------



## deus1066

I must have missed that. Anyway, I thought it was worth mentioning as neither UK AD's knew.

I've now been offered the full size auto omega for a shade under £700, which has been serviced 2 years ago. I'm now even more confused. Especially as the Sinn with the bracelet is nearly £600. 

None the less... I'm distracting from the point of this thread. Maybe I'll start another in the Omega forum.


----------



## simulator

Some great 556 photos from a German watch forum thread:
http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhitjghBvvgISIhLpYp_nSbHZz1sdQ


----------



## deus1066

I just took delivery of mine yesterday and love it!


----------



## gregflat9

simulator said:


> Some great 556 photos from a German watch forum thread:
> http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhitjghBvvgISIhLpYp_nSbHZz1sdQ


Now, that is some photography!

:thanks


----------



## Jyurian

I love this watch so much. I fear my Laco gets neglected now. I wear it on different straps everyday. Warning: cell phone pics

stock rally









distressed leather (Sinn tang buckle)









sting ray (Sinn deployant)









Modena silicon









not pictured is the heavy mesh and Nato. I'll try to get those up asap


----------



## Plainsong

Welp...

I'm back! Without my beloved 356 UTC, there hasn't been much reason to hang out in the Sinn forum... but that's going to change sometime tomorrow (hopefully), when my shiny new 556 gets here. 

I've not given up on replacing my 356 UTC (although I might cheat on it with an 857, but that's another thread), and I've not forgotten the other grails nor my personal promise to concentrate on getting only those very few special (to me) watches....

But what do personal affirmations matter when there's a freakin' new watch on the way! :-!

So let's see, I've raided my strap drawer to find 20mm candidates: a ABP-Paris thin denim strap (this might look really awesome), a Jurgens bund (again, might look awesome, but be uncomfy as bunds generally are), a Di-modell Tornado (Interesting, but ..), and I've ordered my favorite Chronissimo and a deployment that'll fit it just because that's how I roll. And I'm already planning which Toshi strap, but I want to see it in person first to decide on color.

Yup, typical pre-watch crazy stuff.


----------



## moby711

Hi all,

seems to be time to show some pics of my 556 ;-)
I compared the 556 (38,5mm) in regard to its size to my NOMOS Tangomat, 39mm, enjoy!


----------



## Plainsong

No I don't have this page open while I wait for the Fedex truck, why do you ask?

Update: It's here! W00t!

I forgot how nice a Sinn can be. The crown is great, the second hand tracks smooth, and even the spring bars are special. Where do they source their spring bars? I need to get some more of these. The ends stick out a lot more, kind of like Sinn is sending the message: Welcome to Sinn, we don't want your watch to fall off.

One thing I'll say is that the AR coating on the outside is gonna get old quick. Smudge smudge smudge. :rodekaart

Anyways, sorry for the bad pics. It's cloudy outside, and no decent lighting inside for macro shots. I skipped the pic of an OEM strap wristshot since everyone knows what those look like. That said, I may wear it every now and then. I didn't think I'd like that strap but it's not bad.










Interesting combo with the Di-Modell Tornado, might wear it.... or not.










And finally, a nice pairing with the hard-to-find-a-watch-for ABP-Paris strap. It's the one I'm using for the time-being.










Even ghosts like it. Wait wuh... (No, it's not a reflection of trees and such, no not at all. ;-) )










Now all I have to do is wait on the Chronissimo, see if Sinnwatches gets back to me about a rubber strap, and think about what a Toshi strap can do. Yeah, I'm a strap floozy. :-d

...and email Sinn and see if the movement is top grade or elabore. Please be top grade, please be top grade.... :think:

Update: Yup, top grade, got the confirmation from Sinn. It's +3 for day one, +0 for day two. Well it's early days yet, but it's typical Sinn if my old 356 was anything to go by.


----------



## Plainsong

I had this problem with the last Sinn leather strap that came in contact with my arm. I remember a few years ago, putting my husband's 356 Flieger II on my wrist and just letting the strap lay against it. It was brand new and I didn't want to bend his strap. That was all it took to get an insta-rash. I don't have a nickel allergy but I do sometimes react badly do whatever some straps get treated with....usually OEM ones.

The Sinn strap that came with this 556 is no different: insta-rash. The ABP-Paris strap is a bit abrasive on a rash, because of the backing I chose, so time for something softer - the thin-and-long-but-looks-thick leather strap I got for the Precista prs-10.

It's really too thin to pair with the Sinn full-time. Still though, it looks cool, and is comfy.


----------



## Plainsong

Is this thing on? :think:

The strap combo of the century is the 356/Chronissimo. This is merely strap combo of the year. :-!


----------



## Fantasio

|> Thumbs up for this combination. |>

Sinn pilots look great on Nato or Zulu, and I really like Toshis too. But still Chronissimo is THE STRAP, in my opinion.

And congrats on your newest arrival! :-!



Plainsong said:


> The strap combo of the century is the 356/Chronissimo.


----------



## Plainsong

The chronissimo solves many problems for many watches, but the smaller Sinns.. oh it's just killer!

I never warmed up to zulus or natos. They're not comfy on me or maybe I'm doin' it wrong. :think: I do like the gasgasbones strap, but I only managed to snag one before the website closed. And that one is sized for an Alba blue manta diver.

I've seen his velcro moon straps on ebay, but with all the great straps I still have coming, a Toshi, Sinn rubber, a plain brown "I don't want my wrist to stand out" Watchworx strap, and then there's the denim one that works great as well... I guess I'm just not a nylon girl. That didn't sound like how I meant.


----------



## mr_raider

Proud to join the group, # 3886! This is a lot of watch for the money. It gets regular rotation with the Hamilton Viewmatic now, depending on the color of my belt!


----------



## Plainsong

And mine is going with me for a little post-Christmas swim in the Turku Archipelago. Ok, not IN the Turku Archipelago, but a heated indoor pool on an island in it. ;-) It'll be on one of those Nato's that I said I didn't like so much. ;-)


----------



## mr_raider

Anybody know what the "SUG" on the case stands for? I assume it's not this guy:


----------



## Plainsong

It's the case manufacturer. They're at least part (or fully?) owned by Sinn, I do believe.


----------



## Hologram

gregflat9 said:


> On the back of my 556 there is "556.002"
> 
> What does the .002 mean? Is it a version number?
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.


hate to bump an old post but thought this was cool. pic was from chronomaster and seems they used your 556 for the web shots lol.


----------



## gregflat9

Hologram said:


> hate to bump an old post but thought this was cool. pic was from chronomaster and seems they used your 556 for the web shots lol.


Ha ha well researched - yes you are correct.

I bought my 556 from Chronomaster years ago now. I've had a Fortis (too big) Hamilton x2 (too small) and a Speedbird III - now all gone. Will never sell the 556 in fact its the only watch I now own. Love it.


----------



## mr_raider

*For once they say something smart*

Not the usual inane drivel that ask.men spouts about watches:

Sinn 556 - AskMen

For once they get it right.


----------



## ingmar

Hi. Just bought a 556 on a strap (& reading through this thread was very helpful). I owned the 656 & found the bracelet to either be too loose or too tight. It's been at least 2 years so I can't remember exactly what it looked like. 

Question for 556 owners: Is the 656 & the 556 bracelet the same in terms of adjustability? (I know it's not the same finish).

Thanks!


----------



## jwinsk

Thought I'd revive this thread, as I just got a new 556 myself from watchbuys. They were a pleasure to deal with. However, they told me Sinn wasn't making the 556 with the more detailed movement anymore since they are focusing instead on making it affordable and sporty. However, when I received it, the movement proved to have the perlage, blued screws, and some fine engraved lines that I can't quite capture in photographs. My serial number is 556.3882, so I'm assuming it's not an early one. I put it on a two-piece green zulu, since the black leather strap was not to my taste. It's +7 seconds/day so far for the first three days.

Pics:



















I originally posted these pics in a thread I started about a springbar I thought was damaged. Turned out it was just stuck, but I figured I'd move this here, as it is probably the right place.

[EDIT] now it seems to be settling down to +3 seconds/day [/EDIT]


----------



## adam_p

I'm looking to purchase a used 556. I have it on hold and will pick it up later this week. As this is my first big purchase for a watch, I'm hoping to receive some advice on what to look for before handing over my cash. I want to know if there is something I should look out for, that may spell trouble in the future.


----------



## adam_p

adam_p said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used 556. I have it on hold and will pick it up later this week. As this is my first big purchase for a watch, I'm hoping to receive some advice on what to look for before handing over my cash. I want to know if there is something I should look out for, that may spell trouble in the future.


I picked it up yesterday and couldn't be happier. The perfect watch for me. I'm now the proud owner of number 32


----------



## Yakswak

And I just got one too! Thanks to everyone who posted here...a little scary buying a watch without touching it first, but your posts made it that much easier to make the decision. She's a beauty!


----------



## rickcartman

556 owner for 2 years now. Sorry photography sucks.


----------



## dosei

I happen to be wearing mine this weekend:


----------



## Yakswak

And in my excitement of the new watch I want to update that it's been very accurate in the last two days, ranging between +1 to +2 seconds per day. I have a couple of shots to add today as well, this time taken with my Canon 30D (the last ones were via my iPhone).

Also, just to note on the movement since it came up a few times. I confirmed via phone with Watchbuys (for whatever that is worth...) that Sinn uses the top grade ETA movement for this watch. They said the decorations vary from watch to watch, but what I can see through the caseback appears as nicely decorated as I've seen on any 556 I've searched via the interweb.


----------



## artec

I think that is a beautiful watch and for me the size is perfect. If they offered it with a thermocompensated quartz, I'd buy it in a flash, even at twice the price. I'm sure this is sacrilege to many but not to an accuracy freak, owner of a UX1. I love the clean, simple, understated look and especially the lack of numbers.


----------



## captain peacock

jwinsk said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread, as I just got a new 556 myself from watchbuys. They were a pleasure to deal with. However, they told me* Sinn wasn't making the 556 with the more detailed movement anymore since they are focusing instead on making it affordable and sporty.* However, when I received it, the movement proved to have the perlage, blued screws, and some fine engraved lines that I can't quite capture in photographs. My serial number is 556.3882, so I'm assuming it's not an early one. I put it on a two-piece green zulu, since the black leather strap was not to my taste. It's +7 seconds/day so far for the first three days.





Yakswak said:


> Also, just to note on the movement since it came up a few times. I confirmed via phone with Watchbuys (for whatever that is worth...) *that Sinn uses the top grade ETA movement for this watch. They said the decorations vary from watch to watch*, but what I can see through the caseback appears as nicely decorated as I've seen on any 556 I've searched via the interweb.


I decided 6 months ago to invest in an automatic watch, after doing a little research on the subject the Sinn 556 was high on my to buy list. However the sticking point at the time was the grade of movment in the watch. It seemed Sinn were using both "top grade" & "Elabouree" grade movments.

The long and short of it is if the Sinn 556 included "top grade" movment I would buy one from Jura Watches in London, if the Sinn 566 included "Elabouree" grade movment I decided I wouldn't purchase but would select a different watch.

After reading this thread & others on this site I understood that Sinn did at one point use "Elabouree" grade movment in the 556 but had switched back to "top grade" movement in the 556 (great news, I decided I'd buy one when I visit London in October).

However jwinsk's post & yakswak's post above has thrown me back into a state of confusion. We have two conflicting statments regarding the grade of movment from the same source (Watchbuys) within the space of a couple of weeks.

Do we have a definitive answer regarding the grade of movement used in the Sinn 556?

I see other board members have purchased the watch and then waited for confirmation on the grade of movment post purchase. I really don't fancy doing that, is there anyway I can confirm the grade of movment pre pruchase?

Also should I direct queries relating to the movment to the UK AD or direct to Sinn?

Apologies if the above post is a little rambling or ill informed but I'm a bit of a watch novice & don't want to part with my hard earned cash unless I'm 100% clear about what I'll recieve in advance of purchase.


----------



## Yakswak

I don't think jwinsk mentioned the movement grade in his post but was commenting on the decorations. I referred to the decorations as well when discussing the variations. As for the movement grade my understanding is they only use top grade movements now. You should probably ask Sinn directly to calm your concerns...



captain peacock said:


> I decided 6 months ago to invest in an automatic watch, after doing a little research on the subject the Sinn 556 was high on my to buy list. However the sticking point at the time was the grade of movment in the watch. It seemed Sinn were using both "top grade" & "Elabouree" grade movments.
> 
> The long and short of it is if the Sinn 556 included "top grade" movment I would buy one from Jura Watches in London, if the Sinn 566 included "Elabouree" grade movment I decided I wouldn't purchase but would select a different watch.
> 
> After reading this thread & others on this site I understood that Sinn did at one point use "Elabouree" grade movment in the 556 but had switched back to "top grade" movement in the 556 (great news, I decided I'd buy one when I visit London in October).
> 
> However jwinsk's post & yakswak's post above has thrown me back into a state of confusion. We have two conflicting statments regarding the grade of movment from the same source (Watchbuys) within the space of a couple of weeks.
> 
> Do we have a definitive answer regarding the grade of movement used in the Sinn 556?
> 
> I see other board members have purchased the watch and then waited for confirmation on the grade of movment post purchase. I really don't fancy doing that, is there anyway I can confirm the grade of movment pre pruchase?
> 
> Also should I direct queries relating to the movment to the UK AD or direct to Sinn?
> 
> Apologies if the above post is a little rambling or ill informed but I'm a bit of a watch novice & don't want to part with my hard earned cash unless I'm 100% clear about what I'll recieve in advance of purchase.


----------



## captain peacock

Yakswak said:


> I don't think jwinsk mentioned the movement grade in his post but was commenting on the decorations. I referred to the decorations as well when discussing the variations. As for the movement grade my understanding is they only use top grade movements now. You should probably ask Sinn directly to calm your concerns...


Apologies for the confusion & thanks for the explanation, it seems I'm confusing watch movement & decoration. As I said before I'm very much a novice on the watch front.


----------



## seba




----------



## naihet




----------



## dnsnlsn

I am a proud owner of a new *Sinn 556* - and let me just say; it feels good to be a _Sinner_! b-)

I love the watch so far. Everything about it is well-built and it it will definitely be a keeper.
I plan on making a full-on review on the watch soon as well..

Here is a quick video I shot since I'm still in the mesmerized admiration stage 

‪One Minute With a Sinn 556‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## cadomniel

Sinn 556 has grown on me. At first thought it was kind of boring but the 656 was one of my favorite watches, however I think the 556 is even more versatile and dresses up a bit better.
Anyway, hopefully I will have one by the end of the year.


----------



## mzak

Ordered a MKII Vantage. Getting tired of waiting for a, pre-built, in stock watch to be delivered. Going on six weeks. Thinking of canceling the order and grabbing the Sinn 556 . What do you guys think?


----------



## paulab

mzak said:


> Ordered a MKII Vantage. Getting tired of waiting for a, pre-built, in stock watch to be delivered. Going on six weeks. Thinking of canceling the order and grabbing the Sinn 556 . What do you guys think?


MKII Vantage? Man, if I were you I would absolutely get the 556 instead and save up for a Rolex Explorer I. The 556 is its own watch, nothing else quite like it on the market. The Vantage is an unabashed copy of the lovely Explorer. Zero originality IMO.


----------



## DPflaumer

Anyone know a good place to pick up a 556? I'm an affordables guy but I'm thinking of some serious collection liquidation and this Sinn really caught my eye.


----------



## Ash Warren

DPflaumer said:


> Anyone know a good place to pick up a 556? I'm an affordables guy but I'm thinking of some serious collection liquidation and this Sinn really caught my eye.


I waited and waited for one to pop up on the sale forums, but when they finally did they weren't marked down very much. I finally just bit the bullet and ordered from Watchbuys, should be here next week, soooooo excited!


----------



## Ash Warren

Just got it yesterday and it's beautiful!

I got it on leather but will 100% be purchasing the bracelet soon. Also just ordered a couple NATOs.

I will say one thing, either this makes my U1 look huge or this looks tiny, will have to wear it for a few days. I barely notice its there.


----------



## skafutbol

the 556 might be my next sinn. it's simple but remarkably elegant.


----------



## vkd668

Just received my *Sinn *556 today. It's incredibly *STUNNING *........ blew my socks off by it's beautiful simplicity. Execution and quality overall is amazing. Absolutely love it!


----------



## cadomniel

The Sinn 556 is such a lovely watch..I was close to getting one myself. I picked up a my current 656 in a trade though.


----------



## zquek

Does anyone knows the history of the Sinn 556. Like when is it first manufactured? And whether there are any changes along its years of manufacture? Is there any way to tell which year my Sinn is made by the serial number?


----------



## fresno1232001

And is the Sinn 556 still being made? It is gorgious. HOW did they do that since it seems like a simple design? It has a look of the 50's a little, and a look of a mighty IWC too- the IWC Ingenier. I love the automati*K.* Just like the *K*ompressor on that small Mercedes or is it on the Jaeger LeCoultre watch, or on both? Anyway, it's a stroke of genius. Simple, clean, elegant, beautiful. Hints from J-L, IWC and from Mercedes. Class on a stick. You'd look good wearing one in a big Bierhall in Munchen or in those cool bars in A-Dam. It would pass muster at a soiree at Buckingham Palace too, I believe.


----------



## frankkramer

Trying to decide between the 556 and 856 - mostly because of the case. I think I'd go ahead and get the 556, but I've read that the satinized case scratches easily. I'd love to hear any thoughts re the durability of the satinized case and if anyone has tried using one of those brushes that supposedly get rid of scratches. Thanks


----------



## Hansch99

I have a few questions:
- Is the crystal domed?
- Does it still come with the decorated movement?
- How good is the lume? Does it use C-1 or C-3 (or something different)?


----------



## Ash Warren

Hansch99 said:


> I have a few questions:
> - Is the crystal domed?
> - Does it still come with the decorated movement?
> - How good is the lume? Does it use C-1 or C-3 (or something different)?


No dome, flat crystal, as far as decoration mine has the vertical engraved bars on the weight that rotates around to wind the mechanism and blued screws.

Lume is not great but acceptable, the trade off is the amazing brilliant white on the markers and hands. Seems silly but in this day and age of crazy lume you get used to the sickly green tinge most dials have now. Just get it.


----------



## khj94704

Ash Warren said:


> No dome, flat crystal, as far as decoration mine has the vertical engraved bars on the weight that rotates around to wind the mechanism and blued screws.
> 
> Lume is not great but acceptable, the trade off is the amazing brilliant white on the markers and hands. Seems silly but in this day and age of crazy lume you get used to the sickly green tinge most dials have now. Just get it.


I know we're not exactly talking about something modded as frequently as seiko 5's here, but has anyone put the domed crystal that Sinn puts in the 356 into a 556?


----------



## NewWatchTime

Why would you want a domed crystal? I find a flat crystal more readable and I think it's less prone to get a direct hit. I have a Certina DS-1 with a domed crystal and I prefer the flat crystal in my Sinn 556.

Mine has the same decorations as described above: blue screws, the lines on the weight and the Sinn engraving on it too.

I think the lume is a bit strong for my taste, sometimes even in some decent light the white becomes a light green. I like the pure white on black look and if it didn't have any lume at all and it were just white paint I would not mind at all, I'm not a big fan of "glow in the dark" watches. I find the dial very very easy to read though. Ah, I love my Sinn!


----------



## Ash Warren

I finally received the bracelet for mine and I'm extremely happy. I also have a Stowa flieger and a U1 but the 556 just seems perfect. Perfect size, features, look, everything, waaaaaay under-rated IMO. I would put this up against any other semi-dress watch easily as far as fit and finish.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Ash Warren said:


> I finally received the bracelet for mine and I'm extremely happy. I also have a Stowa flieger and a U1 but the 556 just seems perfect. Perfect size, features, look, everything, waaaaaay under-rated IMO. I would put this up against any other semi-dress watch easily as far as fit and finish.


Did you install the bracelet? I found it really painful, I'd like to hear what others think about installing it. Taking it off is much easier.

Here's mine on bracelet:










And on strap:


----------



## khj94704

NewWatchTime said:


> Why would you want a domed crystal? I find a flat crystal more readable and I think it's less prone to get a direct hit. I have a Certina DS-1 with a domed crystal and I prefer the flat crystal in my Sinn 556.


For me it mostly comes down to aesthetics, but when a watch with a domed crystal is looked at obliquely enough that distortion is an issue, a flat crystal at the same angle will have enough glare that it wouldn't be readable. I much prefer the slightly domed crystal on my SMP than the flat one on my Seiko SKXA35.

Question about your 556, does the SUG logo between the lower lugs stand out as clearly as it looks in that last picture or is it just the way that picture was exposed? The logo on my 356 is very muted, but it is a bead blasted case.


----------



## NewWatchTime

I think the AR coated crystal on the 556 is very good, no glare problems for me. And the crystal "disappears", sometimes I have to check that it didn't fall off by putting a fingerprint or two on it  It's a very easy watch to photograph, my Certina DS-1 is a pain to take any decent shots of.

The SUG logo is not that visible in reality, though it's more noticeable from certain angles.


----------



## Hansch99

Ash Warren said:


> No dome, flat crystal, as far as decoration mine has the vertical engraved bars on the weight that rotates around to wind the mechanism and blued screws.
> 
> Lume is not great but acceptable, the trade off is the amazing brilliant white on the markers and hands. Seems silly but in this day and age of crazy lume you get used to the sickly green tinge most dials have now. Just get it.


Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Ash Warren

NewWatchTime said:


> Did you install the bracelet? I found it really painful, I'd like to hear what others think about installing it. Taking it off is much easier.
> 
> Here's mine on bracelet:
> 
> And on strap:


Yea the bracelet was a little tough to size, I would rather they went with the little hex nuts instead of the screw type heads. Much harder to strip those IMO.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Ash Warren said:


> Yea the bracelet was a little tough to size, I would rather they went with the little hex nuts instead of the screw type heads. Much harder to strip those IMO.


Sizing it was easy for me, but getting the spring bars in the lugs with the solid end links was a royal pain.


----------



## Eldar

My Sinn 556 A on Strap arrived few hours ago and I simply couldn't resist to share my joy with all of you.
This is one amazing timepiece. I am amazed by the looks and how it feels on my wrist... 
I hope that I will be able to post some much better pictures of the watch, but at the moment this is the only photo, taken by my phone camera...
For the size reference, my wrist is exactly 7" wide and in my opinion, the watch fits perfectly.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Very nice 556 A! Could you post a more detailed shot of the strap when you have a chance (maybe a top shot with the watch on a table and the strap extended)? I assume that's the stock Sinn black with white stitching strap.


----------



## Eldar

... Yes, you are correct NewWatchTime, this is the stock black leather strap with white stitching... I will definitely post some better shots as soon as I can.


----------



## Mac

OK so I'm sold!
However I can't decide on which bracelet to order it on?

Any opinions and pics, side by side would be good a;though probably too much to hope for or ask?

Also any pics of it on the brown croc strap?
Particularly on the Sinn deployant?


----------



## NewWatchTime

If you like and think will wear the bracelet, order it on the metal bracelet. It's cheaper to add aftermarket straps. My experience though is that it's a pain to put the bracelet on the watch and take it off so i won't be doing too much swapping. My favorite look is on the black with white stitching strap, followed by the bracelet. I didn't care for the brown croco look or the plain black stock strap.

Some of my photos here (scroll down): https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/i-have-sinned-too-556-a-616993.html



Mac said:


> OK so I'm sold!
> However I can't decide on which bracelet to order it on?
> 
> Any opinions and pics, side by side would be good a;though probably too much to hope for or ask?
> 
> Also any pics of it on the brown croc strap?
> Particularly on the Sinn deployant?


----------



## Mac

NewWatchTime said:


> If you like and think will wear the bracelet, order it on the metal bracelet. It's cheaper to add aftermarket straps. My experience though is that it's a pain to put the bracelet on the watch and take it off so i won't be doing too much swapping. My favorite look is on the black with white stitching strap, followed by the bracelet. I didn't care for the brown croco look or the plain black stock strap.
> 
> Some of my photos here (scroll down): https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/i-have-sinned-too-556-a-616993.html


Thanks.
I wondered which bracelet you think suits the watch best?
The standard one or the available "fine link" bracelet?

I'd love to see some good pics on the fine link version as well as the black croc effect with white stitching strap!

Cheers

Neil


----------



## NewWatchTime

Not sure which one you call the "fine link". The only other one I've seen it on is this one here.

I personally like the one I have better  It's all a matter of preference, can't argue with someone's taste.

I think the watch would look great on a black croc w/ white stitching. I was considering getting a Hirsch Modena or Di-Modell Bali for my 556.


----------



## Mac

This is the fine link.

Better than the standard diver style or not?


----------



## NewWatchTime

Yet another style, I haven't seen this one until now. It looks very dressy and very "busy" to me with all those "fine links" for the simple dial. Depends what look you are going for. It's just my opinion, if you like the look, go for it by all means. Unfortunately these bracelets are expensive so I can't say "just buy them all". But you can get a few affordable straps 



Mac said:


> This is the fine link.
> 
> Better than the standard diver style or not?


----------



## Eldar

I agree with you on the bracelet price point... but I am finding the original black leather strap to be quite uncomfortable on my flat 7" wrist. I am still hoping that with time, leather will become bit less stiff.
Btw. I didn't forget that I 'owe you' few shots of the watch with a strap...


----------



## Roitherkur

Hi,

would anybody be kind enough to tell me the lug to lug measurements? I can't seem to find it anywhere on the interwebs. 

Thanks!


----------



## LH2

I'm considering a 556, which would be my first Sinn. Is the consensus that the 556 I is the more popular dial, or are there just more out there because the 556 A is relatively new?

I like that the 556 A would make telling time in the dark easier, but in the light I prefer the look of the no numerals 556 I.

These are still getting TOP grade 2824-2's?


----------



## NewWatchTime

LH2 said:


> I like that the 556 A would make telling time in the dark easier, but in the light I prefer the look of the no numerals 556 I.


Excellent point about telling the time in the dark. I took a nap once with my 556 on and tried to tell time in the dark when I woke up, I got dizzy trying to figure out which line is 12. I think they should have done something about it, a double line, or a discrete dot or something. Same thing happens to me when the watch is in the winder, I can't tell from afar which way it's pointing. But I can live with that, it's an otherwise fine watch.


----------



## smalls

Sold my 556 like an idiot a few months back and am working on getting another one. Just a great all around watch.














































The money shot


----------



## NewWatchTime

When I see photos of the 556 I want to buy another one (I already have one)


----------



## LH2

Roitherkur said:


> Hi,
> 
> would anybody be kind enough to tell me the lug to lug measurements? I can't seem to find it anywhere on the interwebs.
> 
> Thanks!


45mm tip to tip

So the 556A has the matte dial of the 656 / 856, but the 556I has the deep black glossy dial? I guess I'm leaning strongly to the 556I then. Seems like a classic and good value for such a well-regulated watch.


----------



## jtm733

love the gloss. you only need to look at the first page of this thread to see its beauty. 

the 556A is very nice, and it retains the classic NaBo aesthetic as the spiritual successor to the 656. but, i think the 556I is a classic in its own right. if you prefer the look of the 556A, you might want to look for a second-hand 656. it would probably be similarly priced to (if not lower than) a new 556A and you'd be able to play with MRI machines. of course, you can't go wrong any which way!


----------



## rawdale

First post! Been thinking about buying the Sinn. I'm in the US, does anyone know if I'll for sure get the bracelet that has that classier look than the busy many linked one if I buy from watchbuys? I haven't heard much about the company, how is their customer service?


----------



## NewWatchTime

rawdale said:


> First post! Been thinking about buying the Sinn. I'm in the US, does anyone know if I'll for sure get the bracelet that has that classier look than the busy many linked one if I buy from watchbuys? I haven't heard much about the company, how is their customer service?


Give them a call and place the order over the phone, you can ask the sales person to make sure you are getting what you want. They are very helpful on the phone and they will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## rawdale

Thanks! I will certainly have to do that. Will also have to post pictures and if I'm not reviving _too_ old a thread.


----------



## chris in ohio

JUST ordered mine from Watchbuys - SO EXCITED! Talk about a great transaction. I placed my order online, and about 10 minutes later I got a call from them confirming my order, and asking if I had any questions. That's TOP NOTCH customer service! 

I too promise to post some photos when it arrives, even though they'll never compete with some of the stunning photography found in this thread. Thanks for all the temptations, everyone - your posts and photos pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Lambo23

Just bought one off the WUS sales forums. I can't wait! I already got 2 leather straps for it!


----------



## vintage navitimer

Sorry, no fantastic pics . . . just a simple statement. I like my Sinn 556 for what it doesn't have. No sulfate capsule, no ar gas, no tegemented suface. No need to send it to Germany to be serviced. Just simple batton markers on an ink black dial with a tried and true movement. This watch gives a Sinn buyer a chance to truly appreciate the quality of the brushed surface and the attention to detail. I just wish Sinn could make a chronometer version of this watch. To me, that would make it perfect


----------



## LH2

*New Arrival...*


----------



## Lambo23

Here's mine!! I've had it for 1 week now and it barely ever leaves my wrist! :-d


----------



## RSDA

Anyone here own both the 556 I and the 556 A? If so-which is your favorite and why?


----------



## RE Capital Markets

subscribed


----------



## Connoistre

My 556a arrived today. I couldn't be happier with it. Anyone have leather strap recommendations? I'm not a huge bracelet fan, but got it anyway.


----------



## NewWatchTime

The Sinn straps are very nice I think, but expensive. Look at Rios straps, they made/make some of the Sinn straps and are a lot more affordable (on ebay at least). I also like Hirsch straps and to some extent deBeer. Depends which style/color you like.


----------



## Connoistre

NewWatchTime said:


> The Sinn straps are very nice I think, but expensive. Look at Rios straps, they made/make some of the Sinn straps and are a lot more affordable (on ebay at least). I also like Hirsch straps and to some extent deBeer. Depends which style/color you like.


Thanks for the ideas. I have to do some shopping around.


----------



## LH2

Di-Modell Chronissimo is a great strap. Check out Freda Watch Straps. Nice selection and quick shipping.


----------



## spsurfer

Connoistre said:


> My 556a arrived today. I couldn't be happier with it. Anyone have leather strap recommendations? I'm not a huge bracelet fan, but got it anyway.


I have mine on a black leather strap, next one will be a Kaufmann Cordovan in dark brown.
http://www.clubnomos.de/library/sc/baender.pdf (page 99)

With brown it will look really classic but not too dressy.


----------



## Oni

Have my 556 on a rubber deployment strap. I think it looks great.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Oni said:


> Have my 556 on a rubber deployment strap. I think it looks great.
> View attachment 663364
> View attachment 663365


It looks nice. Is it a Sinn rubber strap or a different brand?


----------



## Oni

It is a Sinn. If anyone gets one( mine is from Watchbuys) make sure you measure it correctly before cutting.


----------



## Raye

Hey, intend to buy a 556 sinn but would like to know which bracelet will make it perfect. There are 2 design! anyne can post some photos? appreciate that!


----------



## pixelharmony

Where are these available for sale in the US? Both Watchbuys and Sinnwatches are sold out of the 556I


----------



## NewWatchTime

pixelharmony said:


> Where are these available for sale in the US? Both Watchbuys and Sinnwatches are sold out of the 556I


Call Watchbuys, they sometimes have them but they don't bother to list them on the site as they sell rather quickly. Or you can find out when they get the next shipment and be put on the waiting list. Or there's always the forums, if you don't mind a slightly used one. I bought mine slightly used and could not be happier with it!


----------



## ruthwall1

Hi the 556 I arrived this morning WOW very very pleased. Quick e mail to Sinn confirmed the ETA top grade movement (not a deal breaker as I had ordered it anyway but still nice to know/have) Please excuse the poor phone pics but in the vain of no pics it never happened here they are.


----------



## chris in ohio

Very nice! Man do I want the bracelet for this watch. I went against tried and true advice here and bought mine on the strap, and every pic I see on the bracelet makes me wish I would have plunked down the extra couple hundred bucks for it. Looks like I'll be getting mine after the fact, and for a lot more money. But it fits the case so well that I just can't resist! Here's a shot of mine from a few weeks ago. The "bomber" style strap I have it mounted on is a lot smoother than it looks in the photos, but for some reason the "aged" look was really highlighted in the photo:


----------



## ruthwall1

chris in ohio said:


> Very nice! Man do I want the bracelet for this watch. I went against tried and true advice here and bought mine on the strap, and every pic I see on the bracelet makes me wish I would have plunked down the extra couple hundred bucks for it. Looks like I'll be getting mine after the fact, and for a lot more money. But it fits the case so well that I just can't resist! Here's a shot of mine from a few weeks ago. The "bomber" style strap I have it mounted on is a lot smoother than it looks in the photos, but for some reason the "aged" look was really highlighted in the photo:


Yep I have made the not getting the bracelet mistake before then spent either ages trying to get a used one or as you say paying a premium for it! This time I thought go for it, cost increase of basic price now or pay even more later 

Love the aged leather look though suits the watch really well

Cracking little watch really pleased I found Sinn better late than never


----------



## NewWatchTime

I did the same thing, bought mine on leather and then bought a bracelet. Even though I like bracelets very much and the Sinn one in particular, I put it on only once and wore it for a few days. I dread changing the bracelet, so painful, I can't believe Sinn made it so hard. The solid end links with the little tabs is what makes it painful. And you will end up scratching the back of the lugs, no matter how careful you are. So if you like swapping straps a lot, stay with straps. I have other watches with solid end link bracelets but without the little tabs and they are so easy to change, 10 sec. and I'm done. It takes me 30 min. to do it with the Sinn. Maybe some special tool is required for the Sinn... Maybe other Sinn owners have some tips on how they get it done.


----------



## galeos

I felt the same way about the difficulty of changing the bracelet, but i recently got used to it.

Removing it was always easy because of the pierced lugs: i just pop the tip of a dried up Pilot V5 pen through one side, then through the other side and it pops right off.

Installing it is a bit trickier, but I do it now in 30 seconds without any tools. It's not possible to secure one end of the springbar in its hole until the other end is already in between the lugs. So I put one end of the springbar within the lugs, then compress the other end until I can pop that second end inside the lugs too. Then slide it into place. See picture:


----------



## NewWatchTime

Very nice photo and description! That's the idea and that's what I try to do too, it just takes me a while and the spring bar pops a few times. It would have been much easier if the end links didn't have those pesky tabs. Not sure they are needed at all, I have other watches that don't have them and the end links are still a very tight fit and much easier to put on.


----------



## NewWatchTime

I put the bracelet back on my Sinn 556 and it was not nearly as painful as last time. One thing I noticed that other should be aware of is that you need to make sure that spring bars made it in the holes and are really locked in, they may seem tight but it took a bit of wiggling and help from the spring bar tool to get them in the holes, for some reason they just don't want to snap in place with the bracelet, but they do with the leather straps.


----------



## Connoistre

I think I finally found a strap that will stay on my 556a, but it might be blasphemous (Laco vintage hand made):


----------



## tinknocker

Looks good to me.


----------



## Hanwen

Just to keep this classic thread going, here are my 556 pictures. This watch exceeded all expectations. It gains less than 1 second a day. I've been saving up for a Mark XVI, but now I'm struggling to justify spending that much money. 556 really represents the best value, it's sharp looking and very versatile.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Amen. What he said.


----------



## Whoknewi

Does anyone know who makes this exact perforated strap?



pogidog123 said:


> hi all
> 
> here's mine...


----------



## macleod1979

Mark XVI is quite pricy, buy worth it, though the 556 is nothing to frown at.


----------



## James_

I had noted the price on jura at £815 for the bracelet version. But on reading through this thread I noticed that in september 2009 someone bought it from jura for £600. Quite a mark up in price over the past 3 years. I only got to page 7, maybe the price stayed at £600 for longer and is a more recent rise in price. I've posted on jura's facebook wall. Hopefully they will get back to me.


----------



## Isis M

James_ said:


> I had noted the price on jura at £815 for the bracelet version. But on reading through this thread I noticed that in september 2009 someone bought it from jura for £600. Quite a mark up in price over the past 3 years. I only got to page 7, maybe the price stayed at £600 for longer and is a more recent rise in price. I've posted on jura's facebook wall. Hopefully they will get back to me.


I purchases my 556 from Jura in August of 2010 for £595


----------



## franklee

anyone know where they would sell this in the US?

Thanks


----------



## NewWatchTime

franklee said:


> anyone know where they would sell this in the US?
> 
> Thanks


watchbuys.com is the only authorized US dealer. Or get a used one in the forums and save some money...


----------



## oickle

Am I just imagining things or is the dial on the 556A slightly different from the old 656? The markers and font size on the 556A look slightly fatter and flat compared to the 656 (which look thinner and raised). Check out Rambam's pictures to see what I'm talking about: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-656-a-435107.html.

Sorry if this is old news. I've never seen either the 556A or 656 in person.


----------



## anicolas

Hello everyone, here is mine. A very versatile watch indeed!


----------



## NewWatchTime

Every time I see a nice photo of a 556 I want to buy another one even though I already own one  I guess that means I should never sell mine or I will quickly regret it.


----------



## sciphiyem

Hey guys, I'm thinking about buying a 556a but want to put a hirsch strap on it. Which size would i need? 20/18 or 22/20 lug/buckle

Thanks!


----------



## NewWatchTime

sciphiyem said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about buying a 556a but want to put a herschel strap on it. Which size would i need? 20/18 or 22/20 lug/buckle
> 
> Thanks!


20mm at the lugs. Buckle size is up to you, so you can do 20x16, 20x18, 20x20 but good luck finding quality 20x20 straps, I'm having a hard time without going the custom route.


----------



## sciphiyem

NewWatchTime said:


> 20mm at the lugs. Buckle size is up to you, so you can do 20x16, 20x18, 20x20 but good luck finding quality 20x20 straps, I'm having a hard time without going the custom route.


great. thanks for the heads up. I don't think I'm too fussed about the buckle size. You prefer 20x20? Why is a straight band more desirable? 
Thanks for dealing with my n00b questions!


----------



## NewWatchTime

sciphiyem said:


> great. thanks for the heads up. I don't think I'm too fussed about the buckle size. You prefer 20x20? Why is a straight band more desirable?
> Thanks for dealing with my n00b questions!


I like 20x18 for a more dressy look, 20x20 for a more sporty/rough look. I think the 556 is a very versatile watch, you can dress it up or down with the right strap.


----------



## sciphiyem

NewWatchTime said:


> I like 20x18 for a more dressy look, 20x20 for a more sporty/rough look. I think the 556 is a very versatile watch, you can dress it up or down with the right strap.


I hear that. I can see how the taper would make the watch appear a bit more dressy.

I prefer casual, i think this strap is a nice mix of both though -


----------



## NewWatchTime

sciphiyem said:


> I hear that. I can see how the taper would make the watch appear a bit more dressy.
> 
> I prefer casual, i think this strap is a nice mix of both though -
> 
> View attachment 710484


Yes, the famous Hirsch Liberty. Make sure you like the light brown with a black dial watch. I thought I did based on the photos but then got one and it didn't look that exciting on my wrist. Lots of people love it though, I think for me it's reserved for white/tab dial watches.

One other problem I had with the Liberty in 20mm is that because the white stitching is more in the center of the strap than closer to the edges, it makes the strap look narrower than it actually is - just my perception, my eyes fooling me. This is a good effect I guess on a 22mm strap if you want to make it look smaller/narrower.

The stock Sinn strap in black of a similar look is very very nice, very thick and very well made (I think Hirsch makes it if I'm not mistaken):


----------



## sciphiyem

I haven't seen the color combo on my own wrist, but as you did, I love the pictures - like this one I found somewhere on here:


----------



## NewWatchTime

Yes, that looks great. Also note that the current Hirsch Liberty model has some additional horizontal stitching at the lugs. In the photo you posted it's either an older strap model or they have been removed (I think I read it's possible to just take them out).


----------



## nullface

I have a quick question about the numbering. I see some of you have watches way up in the 4700, but still much lower numbered watches (around 2500) pop up at Sinn AD's. And I was told the 3700 where made around march this year. None of it makes sence to me. Did they make 1000 watches since march '12, or do the number them randomly? What's the deal here.


----------



## bant

nullface said:


> I have a quick question about the numbering. I see some of you have watches way up in the 4700, but still much lower numbered watches (around 2500) pop up at Sinn AD's. And I was told the 3700 where made around march this year. None of it makes sence to me. Did they make 1000 watches since march '12, or do the number them randomly? What's the deal here.


Hi nullface,

I had a back order with watchbuys.com (Only US distributor) for 4 weeks and received my watch on the 25th of April. My watch number is 4554 and I'm guessing that Sinn sent these to them right off the production line. I also assume that they send batches to distributors and some of them are selling them faster than others.


----------



## cadomniel

I picked a 556 I on bracelet 

Of all the watches I've owned I think the Sinn 656 has been my favorite so far. I have owned and regretfully sold two of them in chasing other dreams but hopefully this 556 will stay around a bit longer.


----------



## NewWatchTime

cadomniel said:


> Of all the watches I've owned I think the Sinn 656 has been my favorite so far. I have owned and regretfully sold two of them in chasing other dreams but hopefully this 556 will stay around a bit longer.


This is what I'm afraid of too, that one day I will sell my beloved 556 and regret it. I made a promise to myself that whenever I get dirty thoughts of selling it I have to wear it for at least 1 week straight before I make any move. I know that after 2 days with it on my wrist I'm in love again. Every time I see a 556 photo that someone else posts I want to buy another one....


----------



## sciphiyem

Thanks Newwatchtime for your help- got my 556a on friday and the liberty strap today. dig the look, cant wait for strap to wear in a bit.


----------



## Turnaround

Just waiting for confirmation that a 556a is coming my way. I've had too many watches imho, but the 556 always stuck out to me. I liked the non-numbered one, but it seemed too formal for me. When they came out with the 556a, I just couldn't resist.

I've sold off all my watches over time, and this one will be my only watch.

Just a curiosity, I'm hard on my watches. The steel ones get scratched up, and the idea of this brushed surface appeals to me because I can buff it from time to time. 

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## cadomniel

NewWatchTime said:


> This is what I'm afraid of too, that one day I will sell my beloved 556 and regret it. I made a promise to myself that whenever I get dirty thoughts of selling it I have to wear it for at least 1 week straight before I make any move. I know that after 2 days with it on my wrist I'm in love again. Every time I see a 556 photo that someone else posts I want to buy another one....


I think that is a good idea. If I ever decide to sell one my watches again just wear it for a week straight and remind myself why I bought it in the first place. There is always something new to try but now I have tried most things that will fit my wrist and in my price range and for me Sinn is probably my favorite, along with Omega.

I just sold my 3 Omegas and my SBIII GMT and was seriously thinking of getting an IWC Mark XVI but I saw the Sinn 556 on the sales forum and my bank account (and wife) will be a lot happier for it.


----------



## Tzeink

Would the 556 be considered as a thick watch?


----------



## apnk

Tzeink said:


> Would the 556 be considered as a thick watch?


no.


----------



## Tzeink

11mm thick while only 38,5mm diameter...


----------



## Couls

Now had my 556A for a month. It is my first Sinn and I adore it. It is number 5208 and I bought it on a leather strap from the excellent Neil at Chronomaster in the UK. I'm not a fan of bracelets personally but have ordered the Sinn rubber strap for swimming. On this note can people confirm that it will be fine for a bit of sea snorkelling please? I know it feels bulletproof and is water resistant to 20atm but I'm told that this doesn't necessarily mean it will be fine for swimming. Please forgive this newbie question but I have only recently acquired a watches addiction and don't wanna lose my new pride and joy. Next up an EZM3 I hope....


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> Now had my 556A for a month. It is my first Sinn and I adore it. It is number 5208 and I bought it on a leather strap from the excellent Neil at Chronomaster in the UK. I'm not a fan of bracelets personally but have ordered the Sinn rubber strap for swimming. On this note can people confirm that it will be fine for a bit of sea snorkelling please? I know it feels bulletproof and is water resistant to 20atm but I'm told that this doesn't necessarily mean it will be fine for swimming. Please forgive this newbie question but I have only recently acquired a watches addiction and don't wanna lose my new pride and joy. Next up an EZM3 I hope....


I'm sure it will be fine but why snorkel with it and risk it? I don't think the fish care what watch you have on your wrist  Just get a cheap used G-Shock or similar if you must wear a watch in the water. Consider it cheap insurance for your pride and joy. Maybe it's just me but I don't see the point of taking expensive watches in the water, regardless how well built and resistant they are.


----------



## Turnaround

Wow, the 556 can take ANY strap or bracelet that fits it. What an amazingly versatile watch!

Threw mine on a bund... at least for today. Never enjoyed so many different looks from a watch.


----------



## Turnaround

Tzeink said:


> Would the 556 be considered as a thick watch?





apnk said:


> no.


But I wouldn't call it a thin watch.


----------



## Couls

My beloved 556A on Sinn rubber. Had it over a month now and still obsessed with it.


----------



## salsadj

Bought mine in 2010 from watch buys and had to sell it along with a bunch of other stuff a few months back due to losing my job. This watch is the ONLY thing I regret selling. Luckily I'm back on my feet and just ordered a new one from watch buys. It should arrive Tuesday along with a chronissimo strap from Freda. I love that combination.


----------



## J888www

Couls said:


> Now had my 556A........





Couls said:


> My beloved 556A.......


Why did you both choose the 556A over the 556 ?
I am curious as after reading all the SINN Posts/Threads, searched the net for a Week then whittled the options down to the 556/556A due to size compatibility, but still cannot decide. Although the factor that price has increased by approximately 28% in the last two Years which means this may not be such a good purchase also play a part in my indecisiveness.

If you can convince me to purchase, I will hate you because then I'll be on bread & water for the next few Weeks.


----------



## morelite

J888www said:


> Why did you both choose the 556A over the 556 ?
> .


The 556 is available in two different dials, the "A" has numbers at 12, 3, 6, and 9 with the date at 4:30 and the "I" dial has the date at 3:00 and has only markers with no numbers.

The 556 I


----------



## Couls

J888www said:


> Why did you both choose the 556A over the 556 ?
> I am curious as after reading all the SINN Posts/Threads, searched the net for a Week then whittled the options down to the 556/556A due to size compatibility, but still cannot decide. Although the factor that price has increased by approximately 28% in the last two Years which means this may not be such a good purchase also play a part in my indecisiveness.
> 
> If you can convince me to purchase, I will hate you because then I'll be on bread & water for the next few Weeks.


I chose the A over the I because I prefer the look of it. It's that simple.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Couls said:


> I chose the A over the I because I prefer the look of it. It's that simple.


That's exactly why I picked the I over the A  Whatever floats your boat, as they say...


----------



## dowlingn

mikeb said:


> For me this is the best looking Sinn (just a personal opinion). I like the clean simplicity of the dial. I don't have a Sinn yet but I may well get this one.
> 
> How is the bracelet ?
> 
> Very good pics by the way.


........completely agree. My 556 looks clean and simple (and so easy to read quickly) compared with the others I have. I have small wrists and the only issue is the hard leather strap that won't let the watch sit flat. But a small price to pay. Interesting, no-one has ever picked up on who makes the watch. They can pick my Seiko and vintage Tissots, not the Sinn.


----------



## dowlingn

I bought mine from Peter at Define Watches in Queensland. He has a website (google Sinn in Australia). Top bloke, great service and heaps of advice. - Neil



shaun.o said:


> How did you do this?
> 
> I'd been trying to find a 556 to view/try in Sydney, but no luck... so I've ordered one from Neil @ Chronomaster (UK).
> 
> If I don't like it for whatever reason, I'll just re-sell & get something else


----------



## marzen

I think 556A looks the best imho. 556I is just too boring.
Having said this, I really do not get 556 on Rubber part. It's a pilot watch. and one should wear it as such.


----------



## anicolas

Just received my Di-modell Anfibio strap in the mail. I thought I tried it on the 556.


----------



## J888www

Received a 556I with bracelet today. Won't express my thoughts on this Watch as it's just repeating what others have described many times.
Had many a sleepless nights deciding between the 556I and 556A, then settled on the I because if I'm going along with the minimalist look, might as well go all the way. Then had many sleepless nights waiting for the watch to be manufactured by SINN as many resellers were out of stock.
One note in regard to the bracelet tool and the little bottle of nut-lock solution, it was included in the purchase, maybe they are only included if purchased with a bracelet as some members did not receive these accessories.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

J888www said:


> One note in regard to the bracelet tool and the little bottle of nut-lock solution, it was included in the purchase, maybe they are only included if purchased with a bracelet as some members did not receive these accessories.


Congrats on the new 556I. I hope it lives up to your expectations.

The ThreadLoc is used for extra security when sizing the bracelet. It's useless (and not included) if you get the strap only.


----------



## Couls

J888www said:


> Received a 556I with bracelet today. Won't express my thoughts on this Watch as it's just repeating what others have described many times.
> Had many a sleepless nights deciding between the 556I and 556A, then settled on the I because if I'm going along with the minimalist look, might as well go all the way. Then had many sleepless nights waiting for the watch to be manufactured by SINN as many resellers were out of stock.
> One note in regard to the bracelet tool and the little bottle of nut-lock solution, it was included in the purchase, maybe they are only included if purchased with a bracelet as some members did not receive these accessories.


May you have many years of pleasure from it sir.

I recently found that the anti-shock properties of this watch are excellent having dropped mine on a marble floor from 4ft. It hasn't missed a beat at all and was left unmarked. So impressed with this watch.


----------



## Lord Monocle

I'm sure this has been said at some point in 15 pages, but everybody online calls this a $700 watch, but Watchbuys seems to think it's a $1,200 watch. Is everybody only talking about used Sinns?


----------



## Turnaround

I've already posted on this thread, but my enjoyment and amazement of my 556a is urging me to add some more. 

I wear it most of the time. I wear a nice Seiko SCBM025 for my beater. I got it already worn in and it fits the bill for everything I throw at it. 

I'm sure the 556 would take it as well, but I like to come home after those types of days, take a shower and be a Sinner with a cold beer. 

Then I have a wonderful Citizen CTS57-0701 that dresses wonderfully, stays completely under the radar and is the classiest watch I've owned. It plays the part perfectly. 

But when I get home and pull my shirt out and want to hang, it throw on the Sinn with the bracelet. Now the 556 on a strap can do that job as well, but I'd rather leave it to be a more personal accessory. 

I can wear it for 4 days and it runs about -.3/day. In the evenings I'll leave it crown up and it stays consistent. On the 4th or 5th night I'll leave it face up and it runs +4-5 overnight. Then back to the routine. 

I also think the C-1 lume for this watch is perfect. It keeps the number white against the black face during the day, yet with a little charge before going to bed, it still can be read at 4a without blinding me. 

Also, I do find comfort with the idea that my 556 does not need any gas fill, and can be well serviced by any good local watchmaker that knows how to service a ETA 2824. Turnaround time is probably a week at most.

My ONLY issue with this watch is the date is a bit small. I just turned 44 and it's a little hard to read when I'm tired. I will probably get the date wheel changed to a white background and black number at the next service.

It's been very easy to keep this wonderful watch dead on. 

I feel it represents me very well.


----------



## mmaaee43

Hello,
id like to buy Sinn 556 I, but currently i am little confused of their movement. Is there ETA in Top or Elabore version ? I am not able to recognize that from the pictures on the internet. I also wrote to the customer department in Sinn, but got no answer. If theres Elabore version in Sinn 556, is there an option to pay more for the TOP version ? Thank you


----------



## NewWatchTime

Kevin430 said:


> I just wonder if 556 is using top grade or elabouree grade 2824 movement. I heard that all the sinn watch is using top grade movement or COSC movement. But the price of 556 is so cheaper. Will sinn downgrade its movement level for 556?


I don't know and it doesn't really matter to me. My 556 runs at +1 sec/day. It doesn't get any better than this. Well, OK, it does if you can get it at +/-0.


----------



## Turnaround

It's a Top Grade ETA 2824-2 movement. There was a period where they used Elabore in the 556 with the option to upgrade. If you get a used one, you can send Sinn your serial number and they can verify which movement you have in your watch.


----------



## mmaaee43

In last few days i send 3 emails to customer and sales department in Sinn regarding movement in Sinn 556 I watches. I didnt get any answer.  I also looked at the specification of the watch on Sinn website and theres only written: movement ETA 2824-2 . I think that most of the watch company use Elabore or Standart mvmnt, so having TOP movement in watches deserves mention, and they would do that if theres really ETA TOP. Because grade of the movemnt is most important to me, I will not do the same mistake as with Damasko Da36, where they quietly switched from TOP to Elabore, and Ill rather move to the different brand


----------



## spsurfer

mmaaee43 said:


> In last few days i send 3 emails to customer and sales department in Sinn regarding movement in Sinn 556 I watches. I didnt get any answer.  I also looked at the specification of the watch on Sinn website and theres only written: movement ETA 2824-2 . I think that most of the watch company use Elabore or Standart mvmnt, so having TOP movement in watches deserves mention, and they would do that if theres really ETA TOP. Because grade of the movemnt is most important to me, I will not do the same mistake as with Damasko Da36, where they quietly switched from TOP to Elabore, and Ill rather move to the different brand


It's the TOP movement!!!!
I asked by mail and got that answer, once I even talked with Sinn and they told the same.

Check the balance wheel, the rounded spokes tell you, it's the Glucydur wheel - TOP

This question comes up in all the sinn forums every 2 - 3 months 

So, don't worry, it's TOP!

Regards
surfer


----------



## pbj204

J888www said:


> One note in regard to the bracelet tool and the little bottle of nut-lock solution, it was included in the purchase, maybe they are only included if purchased with a bracelet as some members did not receive these accessories.


I just got my first Sinn today. I'm extremely impressed. I got the screwdriver/bracelet tool but no nut-lock solution. I already posted another thread about using loctite instead but I'm curious how many people don't use anything at all and if there's ever been a problem?


----------



## NewWatchTime

I didn't use any loctite on my bracelet, I like the option to be able to take the screws off should I need to. I do look at the side of the bracelet once in a while to make sure the screws are not unscrewing, so far so good.


----------



## J888www

NewWatchTime said:


> .....I like the option to be able to take the screws off should I need to......


Removed a few links but did not use the solution as I have previous bad experiences with these nut/bolt lock solutions.....................................when maxing out all the components a Thinkpad, I used nut-lock solutions on some of the bolts where the blue PTFE had come off....................when trying to remove these bolts again.......well, big problems arose.
I advise to not use any type of locking solution, just tighten it just so it doesn't come loose but be careful in case you damage the bolt/screwdriver slot.


----------



## lasttango

I am liking the 556 more than my old tegemented 856 utc... the size, exhibition back and ss case are more enjoyable to me.... grabbed a bond nato... 'cause I love bond... in case anyone wonders what it looks like.... I am not in love with this particular strap, but I'll keep it on for a few more weeks to see... got it from Corvus...


----------



## bant

My watch has been stopping what seems more frequently lately. I don't wear it a lot on the weekends, but maybe I'm wearing it less and I don't notice it. How long should a good 40 winds (as the manual recommends) last with zero or light usage?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

bant said:


> My watch has been stopping what seems more frequently lately. I don't wear it a lot on the weekends, but maybe I'm wearing it less and I don't notice it. How long should a good 40 winds (as the manual recommends) last with zero or light usage?


Not long... https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-power-reserve-issue-627671.html


----------



## bant

CMSgt Bo said:


> Not long... https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-556-power-reserve-issue-627671.html


Thanks! I'll do the test on it and see where it leads me.


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster

I've had my Sinn 556 A a few days now and love it so far. It was much lighter than I expected. The fit and finish as it were is really nice. I handled an IWC Mark XVII the other day as it's the other watch I want. No question the IWC is more refined than the 556 A, but that takes nothing away from the Sinn. I have thought for a long time that the finer watches are all overpriced. I don't buy into the idea that price is relative. I also know that supply and demand don't dictate prices either. (Just make more!!) Instead it's marketing and image management by the big brands. I feel that Sinn is aiming for the big leagues and hence their prices are creeping up accordingly. The Sinn 556 A is about as expensive ($1200) as I would consider paying for a watch of this level of finish without skipping it and taking the longer view to save up for the IWC ($6100). But whatever. Here's a wrist shot.


----------



## petethegreek

I picked up this 556i for the second time and its on Sinn bracelet(my favorite combo). This time will be for keeps as it's one of the most comfortable watches I have. Funny thing is my wife actually noticed it the other day. She said it was the nicest watch she's seen me wear and made me take it off and pass it across the dinner table too.

What an endorsement!


----------



## coppel

Hey all, new to watchuseek. My wife just ordered me a Sinn 556 I for Christmas, along with a Bas & Lokes custom made Mulholland strap I picked out! Oh hurry up Christmas!


----------



## Pete26

I like mine and glad I decided to keep it, I had a buyer who changed his mind and funnily enough I had a dream that he did before I read his PM in the morning. I saw it as a sign to keep this wonderful timepiece.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I just ordered a 556I on bracelet from Watchbuys and I'm looking forward to it, should be here tomorrow. Of course, there is now one in the BST for $890...just my luck!


----------



## coppel

Hey Peter, congrats on an excellent buy. Gotta say I'm surprised watchbuys had them back in stock so soon. I tried to buy one from them about 10 days ago and it was out of stock. When would they have new stock in I asked? No idea, they said. Thanks a lot, guys, very helpful. Anyhoo, ordered one from a German AD (international shipping and yes, a true AD, woot) and it ended up being about a hundred bucks less, even with shipping/duty etc.


----------



## SwissTony

Hello all! I'm new to the world of fine watches and decided to go for the Sinn 556 as my first proper watch. I really wanted an aviator style watch and even though Sinn is neither one of the original Pilot manufacturers nor is the 556 a traditional aviator, I couldn't resist its simple looks and readability. Seems very well built too. I'll post pics later.


----------



## cadomniel

Had a 556 I early in the year and really liked it but didn't give much of a chance because I was enamored with a couple other new ones at the same time. Now really regret flipping it, it is such a versatile and good looking watch and my most comfortable daily wearer I've tried.
I am saving up for another one.


----------



## mcb345

New to the forum and luxury watches in general. I'm debating whether to pull the trigger with the 556 I bracelet but can anyone vouch for the durability / scratch resistance of the case from everyday wear? I don't want to have to jump up to the 856 since it's a drastic price increase (I don't care for any of the additional features besides the harder metal case) but worry that in 2, 3, 4+ years the 556 will look beat up after wearing it nearly everyday. I sit at a desk and don't do anything crazy with my watch day to day so hoping it will be fine?


----------



## smalls

The 556 won't scratch anymore than any other stainless steel watch. Mine had a few small scratches on it when I sold it but nothing major and I never babied it. The 856 is tegumented which really isn't going to show many if any scratches. But it also comes at a higher price.


----------



## bigjohno

What is BST? I am looking to buy a Sinn 556 of watchbuys as well but I'd I can get a better price ...😃


----------



## Peter Atwood

Buy Sell Trade section on this forum is where you will find a lot of nice watches such as Sinns for much less money than buying direct from Watchbuys....BUT you have to be patient and sometimes lucky to catch them as they come up. I have bought probably a hundred watches over the years and most of the time these guys baby their watches so if you can catch a used one they are often minty or close enough.

My 556I report: I like the size. The lume is on par with all of Sinn's latest offerings which is plenty adequate for dark adjusted eyes at 5AM...finish on the case is excellent, crystal is nearly invisible, see through caseback is great and the satin finish is nicely done and I tend to like that better than the bead blast finishes. Those are the pluses for me. The nitpicking negatives are that the bracelet which feels much flimsier than the usual Sinn bracelet and the edges are sharp. I'll be taking mine off and giving it a thorough deburring and rebrushing. Not sure I'll keep it on the bracelet anyway because it is in between for sizing on my wrist meaning that I can't find the sweet spot with a combination of links and clasp adjustment. This happens sometimes with certain watches but is not a deal breaker. The other negatives are the shiny dial which would have been far nicer as a matte black dial IMO and lastly the 12 o'clock indice really should be a different size or shape, again, IMO. I may trade this watch for the 556A version if someone is so inclined or I might keep it and pick up the 556A at some point. 

Final verdict: A very nice watch at a reasonable price and a nice size especially for those who like a smaller timepiece.


----------



## Couls

Sinn Uhren | Facebook









Hey all. I wondered if I might ask for a favour. Sinn Uhren are having a competition on Facebook whereby fans of the watches send in photos of their own piece. The top 20 "liked" photos get whittled down to 10 that Sinn will choose from. I have entered my own 556A into the competition and so far it is doing quite well but I'd love it to get to the last ten. It would be great for the baby of the family to do well and so if you'd like to help then please navigate to the above link and click like on the image posted my me (John McLaren Coulthard) as pictured above.

Cheers guys.


----------



## cclmy

Hey guys, 

Looking at my first reasonably priced dressy automatic watch and have really liked the 556 until i went and check it out today. It is quite tiny! 

I have a 6.3" wrist and wear a tag kirium f1 for a long long time. Its small to me now as my taste changed...

Even the 856 is quite small and alot more expensive. Any other watch with the same feel as the 556?


----------



## NewWatchTime

Look at the 657, though I don't think it's being made anymore and it has a sportier look. It's slightly bigger at 40mm case.


----------



## mcb345

cclmy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking at my first reasonably priced dressy automatic watch and have really liked the 556 until i went and check it out today. It is quite tiny!
> 
> I have a 6.3" wrist and wear a tag kirium f1 for a long long time. Its small to me now as my taste changed...
> 
> Even the 856 is quite small and alot more expensive. Any other watch with the same feel as the 556?


I too really really wanted the 556 and made the purchase from WatchBuys.com only to find it too small as well and I have around 6.5" wrists. I was informed that the 856 really wouldn't seem any bigger either (.75mm wider on each end not going to help really). I ended up with a 42mm Tag and I personally believe that to be just the right size for everyday wear. Obviously the price of the 556 makes it a great purchase and I've heard some get used to the size but I knew that everytime I looked down at that watch I would want it to be bigger. The perfect Sinn watch would be a wider model 556. They could call it the Sinn 556W and I would buy it without hesitation!

FYI, if you go to www.watchbuys.com you can search by size. I clicked on 42mm and sorted by price and found a handful of watches in the 556 & 856 price range. They have the Muhle Glashutte Grand Sports watch which is a pretty solid deal. Very similar in price and quality to the 556 if I'm not mistaken? If you're willing to spend a cool $3000ish I've always loved the Nomos Club series for a quality dressy watch. They vary in size starting at 36.5mm for the manual winding with no date and go up to 41.5mm for the automatic date model (the Nomos Club Automat Datum Dunkel) which would be the watch I would go with. Very simple and elegant look along with the Nomos in-house moment which is always a huge plus. They can also be found on watchbuys.com but read up on the nomos website about the watches.

Club | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashutte/SA.
Nomos Watches From WatchBuys - WatchBuys


----------



## zquek

*Re: And here it is!*















These are a few photos of my Sinn 556 on the Bonetto Cinturini model 306 rubber strap.

Please check out my review of the strap on my Sinn 556.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/rev...bought-chronoworld-put-sinn-556-a-786750.html


----------



## Justrol

*Re: And here it is!*

Hello all and Happy Holidays,

I am new to the forums and have been actively reading through posts and enjoying the wealth of info. Today I received a Sinn 556I as a late wedding present from my wife and I couldn't be more pleased. I do have a question however that I have been scouring the forums trying to find an answer and was hoping someone can shed some light.

Almost all pics I have seen online of the Sinn 556 contain the SUG engraving on the bottom, mine does not. In a related post someone mentioned that "most" of Sinn's cases are made by SUG. Does mean that the 556 case is no longer manufactured by SUG, or are some 556 cases still being manufactured by SUG and retaining the engraving?

Happy Holidays again!


----------



## Couls

*Re: And here it is!*

My 556A doesn't have the SUG logo on it either. I was worried at first but as I bought it from a reputable dealer then it doesn't bother me really. I never have found out why though.


----------



## Justrol

*Re: And here it is!*



Couls said:


> My 556A doesn't have the SUG logo on it either. I was worried at first but as I bought it from a reputable dealer then it doesn't bother me really. I never have found out why though.


Thanks for the reply. I have emailed Sinn and will let you know as soon as I get a reply from them. I'll also try contacting watchbuys to see if they know the answer. It's not really a big deal for me either but I would like to be informed so that I could have a better understanding of the manufacturing history of this watch.


----------



## petethegreek

Justrol said:


> Hello all and Happy Holidays,
> 
> I am new to the forums and have been actively reading through posts and enjoying the wealth of info. Today I received a Sinn 556I as a late wedding present from my wife and I couldn't be more pleased. I do have a question however that I have been scouring the forums trying to find an answer and was hoping someone can shed some light.
> 
> Almost all pics I have seen online of the Sinn 556 contain the SUG engraving on the bottom, mine does not. In a related post someone mentioned that "most" of Sinn's cases are made by SUG. Does mean that the 556 case is no longer manufactured by SUG, or are some 556 cases still being manufactured by SUG and retaining the engraving?
> 
> Happy Holidays again!


My U2 didn't have the SUG logo on the case. I emailed Sinn in Germany who was able to confirm that my watch (by serial number) was made without the SUG seal. As I understand, some cases do not have it and its ok.


----------



## Justrol

petethegreek said:


> My U2 didn't have the SUG logo on the case. I emailed Sinn in Germany who was able to confirm that my watch (by serial number) was made without the SUG seal. As I understand, some cases do not have it and its ok.


Thank you for the info. Did they confirm that the case is still made from SUG? If it is then it would be a strange manufacturing process to have some engraved cases and some not.


----------



## petethegreek

Justrol said:


> Thank you for the info. Did they confirm that the case is still made from SUG? If it is then it would be a strange manufacturing process to have some engraved cases and some not.


Without getting off topic from the 556 thread...I didn't ask what company actually made the case. It was my understanding that SUG made most of their cases, but the absence of the engraving would tell me that it was not made by SUG.


----------



## Creeeper1313

First post: Saw the 556 I w/ bracelet available 2 days ago on watchbuys.com (aka only game in town in the US from what I hear), yesterday it was "Out of Stock - Click Here to Special Order"... and now today not even appearing with a photo in their list and searching for it yields the message:

"This watch is currently not in stock. Search for another watch or call (888) 333-4895 to speak with us about this watch.".

Is this a normal cycle for this model on watchbuys, or should I start to worry about needing to track it down through other means? I'd only just been turned onto Sinn in the past week or so of reading articles and message boards such as this, and hoped I could wait a couple months to buy... but given my sense this watch has gone up by $200 every year for the past few years and the chance it might be hard to come by, should I jump on it next time I see it in stock?

(Money is not the problem, as much as "wife acceptance factor")


----------



## NewWatchTime

Pick up a slightly used one, they do come up for sale in the forums as many buy them and find them "too small". That's what I did and got a great deal on a 3 months old watch, I'm very happy with it, it runs extremely well, about +1 sec/day. You may want to monitor WatchRecon and set some alerts.


----------



## Justrol

I just noticed that watchbuys.com does not currently have the 556I for sale. My wife says she purchased my 556I last week so this is a surprise. They also do not have the 556A on strap, only on bracelet currently. Just FYI for anyone thinking of picking on up.

EDIT: I just got off the phone with a rep from Watchbuys.com and he says they should have the 556I back in stock in about 5-6 days.


----------



## Creeeper1313

Justrol said:


> I just noticed that watchbuys.com does not currently have the 556I for sale. My wife says she purchased my 556I last week so this is a surprise. They also do not have the 556A on strap, only on bracelet currently. Just FYI for anyone thinking of picking on up.
> 
> EDIT: I just got off the phone with a rep from Watchbuys.com and he says they should have the 556I back in stock in about 5-6 days.


Thanks for the update, I similarly reached out to them (by email) and was told "We hope to have more in early 2013". The latter would actually work out just fine for me as it'll give my credit card balance time to rebound a bit from the holidays.

Edit: PS Their email also noted "The Sinn 556 I sold out after having been stocked heavily, and we expect the Sinn 556 A to do the same".

Sure enough, today the 556 A (bracelet) went to "Sold Out" too. Given the apparent high demand, I'm probably going to pull the trigger when the 556 I (bracelet) I want shows up again (be it in the next 5-6 days, or early 2013).


----------



## Justrol

I finally recieved a reply from Sinn regarding the lack of the "SUG" logo on my 6500 series 556I. I asked who manufactures the case now since it is obviously not SUG or at the very least if they could confirm that the case is still made in Germany and recieved a very disappointing response: "we are sorry but that information is not available to the public".

I won't venture to hypothesize where the case is now being manufactured because that would only attract the attention of the "watch police". I will say however that despite the non-SUG case the 556 is still a great value since I was able to confirm that they still use the top grade 2824 movement. Regardless, I'm still a bit jealous of you 556 owners with the perlage detail and SUG case!


----------



## aaddaamm

Thanks for this update. I'm waiting on my year end bonus to purchase mine and checked Watchbuys this morning and got really worrried that they were not selling the 556 anymore and although it's the cheapest sinn (that sounds dirty), it's the top of my price range.



Creeeper1313 said:


> Thanks for the update, I similarly reached out to them (by email) and was told "We hope to have more in early 2013". The latter would actually work out just fine for me as it'll give my credit card balance time to rebound a bit from the holidays.
> 
> Edit: PS Their email also noted "The Sinn 556 I sold out after having been stocked heavily, and we expect the Sinn 556 A to do the same".
> 
> Sure enough, today the 556 A (bracelet) went to "Sold Out" too. Given the apparent high demand, I'm probably going to pull the trigger when the 556 I (bracelet) I want shows up again (be it in the next 5-6 days, or early 2013).


----------



## fastward

I'm glad I ordered this when I did. Just got it last Friday from Watchbuys.


----------



## Couls

Justrol said:


> I finally recieved a reply from Sinn regarding the lack of the "SUG" logo on my 6500 series 556I. I asked who manufactures the case now since it is obviously not SUG or at the very least if they could confirm that the case is still made in Germany and recieved a very disappointing response: "we are sorry but that information is not available to the public".
> 
> I won't venture to hypothesize where the case is now being manufactured because that would only attract the attention of the "watch police". I will say however that despite the non-SUG case the 556 is still a great value since I was able to confirm that they still use the top grade 2824 movement. Regardless, I'm still a bit jealous of you 556 owners with the perlage detail and SUG case!


cheers for getting back to us about this. Am curious where the cases are made but it's not important really. There's some great manufacturing to be had all over the world these days and I'm quite sure that wherever they come from they are scrutinised by Sinn on a regular basis.

On a separate subject, I have decided on my next Sinn to go with my 556A. I shall be getting a 356 Flieger II. That copper face is just so pretty.

Anyway, forgive me for going off topic. A Merry Christmas to all Sinn owners, past, present and future. Cheers guys.


----------



## petethegreek

Agreed. I cannot image Sinn using anything but a case mfg that was thoroughly vetted in terms of quality.

Do post photos of your copper dial when you get it.

For now though here's my 556i with "SUG"...and holiday shirt fresh from party.


----------



## Justrol

fastward said:


> I'm glad I ordered this when I did. Just got it last Friday from Watchbuys.


Congrats on the watch! I also received my 556I last Friday  Any plans at the moment for other straps? I've already purchased 2 and can't seem to stop looking online for more.


----------



## fastward

Justrol said:


> Congrats on the watch! I also received my 556I last Friday  Any plans at the moment for other straps? I've already purchased 2 and can't seem to stop looking online for more.


Thanks. I have a black leather NATO that I may eventually put it on, but no plans in the immediate future for a strap swap.


----------



## coppel

Merry Christmas!

My wife bought me my first Sinn, a 556 I. Thanks love! Also got a phenomenal Bas & Lokes custom strap. The Sinn leather strap that came with the watch looked nice enough, but to be honest, it felt awful - stiff and hard. The Bas & Lokes strap is actually thicker but so much softer and instantly felt right on the wrist. We all know here how sweet the 556 is, so no need to go on about that. It's awesome. Can't say enough about the strap though. Bas & Lokes is a small outfit in Australia...this strap is made to such a high standard. I love the smell of the leather.

Thanks Sinn! Thanks Bas & Lokes! Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Justrol

coppel said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> My wife bought me my first Sinn, a 556 I. Thanks love! Also got a phenomenal Bas & Lokes custom strap. The Sinn leather strap that came with the watch looked nice enough, but to be honest, it felt awful - stiff and hard. The Bas & Lokes strap is actually thicker but so much softer and instantly felt right on the wrist. We all know here how sweet the 556 is, so no need to go on about that. It's awesome. Can't say enough about the strap though. Bas & Lokes is a small outfit in Australia...this strap is made to such a high standard. I love the smell of the leather.
> 
> Thanks Sinn! Thanks Bas & Lokes! Merry Christmas to all.


Congrats on the 556I (and on the awesome wife)! I also got a 556I a few weeks ago from my wife. Looks great on the brown strap.


----------



## Justrol

fastward said:


> Thanks. I have a black leather NATO that I may eventually put it on, but no plans in the immediate future for a strap swap.


I purchased a black NATO from MWR recently and just put it on yesterday. Truly a perfect match. I got a lot of compliments during our family Christmas party. Kudos.


----------



## Creeeper1313

coppel said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> My wife bought me my first Sinn, a 556 I. Thanks love! Also got a phenomenal Bas & Lokes custom strap. The Sinn leather strap that came with the watch looked nice enough, but to be honest, it felt awful - stiff and hard. The Bas & Lokes strap is actually thicker but so much softer and instantly felt right on the wrist. We all know here how sweet the 556 is, so no need to go on about that. It's awesome. Can't say enough about the strap though. Bas & Lokes is a small outfit in Australia...this strap is made to such a high standard. I love the smell of the leather.
> 
> Thanks Sinn! Thanks Bas & Lokes! Merry Christmas to all.


That strap looks great. I'm planning to get the 556 I on bracelet but was looking to get a leather strap to rotate to on occasion. I'll be giving Bas & Lokes a hard look over the Sinn leather straps.


----------



## fastward

Some NATO love.


----------



## Creeeper1313

Picked up today at FedEx. Loving it! This was just a cellphone shot while waiting for the subway, hope to get some better shots with my macro lens this weekend.


----------



## petersenjp

My sinn 556 is off to Rgm for crystal replacement. Going to be gone for over 10 weeks! Ugh


----------



## Creeeper1313

Some better shots with another piece from my "made in Germany" collection:


----------



## Creeeper1313

To compliment the 3 movement shots above, 3 LUME shots at increasing darkness levels: 
  

While a great improvement over my prior ESQ that had zero lume, the lume on the 556 you see above was from about 30 seconds of charging with a 60 lumen flashlight, but fades fairly quickly (after about 15 minutes).

PS: apologies for the two pistol photos from the prior post (since edited). Totally overlooked that part of the forum rules.


----------



## dowsing

My first Sinn! Just unboxed a few moments ago. I had to choose the 556 as it is such a great design.


----------



## dowsing

A green NATO for the 556 today.


----------



## Sextant

Just started Sinn collection. The next one will probably be 856 UTC.

View attachment 968621


----------



## dowsing

After owning the Sinn 556 for a little while it is fast becoming a firm favourite of mine. So much so that I'm thinking of selling off both the Smiths Everest and Zeno Explorer as for me this is pretty much a perfect size, incredibly legible to read and fantastic build quality. I can see why I few people have been saying that if they could only have one watch they would choose this model. Timekeeping is also great and around minus 1 or 2 seconds a day.

I have tried it on several straps so far. The green NATO works very well and today a Rios Juchten leather arrived that fits it perfectly. I'll be sticking with this combo and keeping my eye out for any bracelets for sale.

....and now are a couple of pictures:


----------



## NewWatchTime

Rios makes really nice straps, I think some of the Sinn branded straps are made by Rios.


----------



## DaveinSF

Creeeper1313 said:


> First post: Saw the 556 I w/ bracelet available 2 days ago on watchbuys.com (aka only game in town in the US from what I hear), yesterday it was "Out of Stock - Click Here to Special Order"... and now today not even appearing with a photo in their list and searching for it yields the message:
> 
> "This watch is currently not in stock. Search for another watch or call (888) 333-4895 to speak with us about this watch.".
> 
> Is this a normal cycle for this model on watchbuys, or should I start to worry about needing to track it down through other means? I'd only just been turned onto Sinn in the past week or so of reading articles and message boards such as this, and hoped I could wait a couple months to buy... but given my sense this watch has gone up by $200 every year for the past few years and the chance it might be hard to come by, should I jump on it next time I see it in stock?
> 
> (Money is not the problem, as much as "wife acceptance factor")


If you're an American and you check the watchbuys.com website, it appears that a bunch of standard Sinn models are sold out at the moment. Not only the 556i and 556a, but also the plexi 356 series (they still have a few versions of the 356sa available).

I love my 556I. I got it originally on leather strap, but now it's on a Sinn silicone strap with small deployment clasp. It's a bit stiff and thick, but it looks and feels good. The deployment buckle is SO much easier than having to unbuckle a strap every time. Sinn really makes nice products.


----------



## Ottovonn

dowsing said:


> After owning the Sinn 556 for a little while it is fast becoming a firm favourite of mine. So much so that I'm thinking of selling off both the Smiths Everest and Zeno Explorer as for me this is pretty much a perfect size, incredibly legible to read and fantastic build quality. I can see why I few people have been saying that if they could only have one watch they would choose this model. Timekeeping is also great and around minus 1 or 2 seconds a day.


I've had my Sinn 556i for about two weeks. It has become my go-to watch. Now, I'm probably still in the so-called honeymoon phase, but I have found no faults with the watch. I also find the size perfect for my thin wrists and I love that it still has a lot of wrist presence because of the stark white-on-black contrast of the markers and glossy black dial. Despite its stark simplicity, the watch is a marvel to look at and, as you have demonstrated, versatile with almost any strap. I made the mistake of buying the stock strap to save some money. I really want the bracelet now, but I can't justify dropping nearly 300 dollars for one. I might even sell another watch just to buy the OEM bracelet. Bah.


----------



## LH2

Regarding the 556 cases being manufactured by SUG (or not), here's what the AD passed on to me from Sinn:

_On the Sinn 556 model, they have exceeded their ability to produce all of the cases at SUG, so some of the cases are made by Sinn's Swiss partner. The process, finishing and quality are identical, as Sinn does not give out specs to its cases to other case makers who then can copy the design._

_SUG remains Sinn's primary case manufacture and is an affiliated company to Sinn, but Sinn also has manufacturing capabilities in Switzerland to manage demand.
_
There you have it. The 556 case, whether made at SUG, or Sinn's Swiss partner, will be identical other than the location of manufacture. I trust that if Sinn contracts a Swiss company to make some cases for them, it will be done exactly to Sinn specs.  This doesn't sound like anything to lose sleep over fellas.​


----------



## LH2

*Changed out the factory strap for the much more comfortable Di-Modell Chronissimo. This strap really works well on the 556!*  :-!


----------



## MagnumsGMTMaster

Just picked up a Sinn leather strap and deployant clasp for my 556 A from Watchbuys for an obscene $160. I had been wearing it on the bracelet. Just beautiful enough to make me part with that much cash. But only just.

View attachment 980245


View attachment 980246


----------



## Sextant

Sinn 556A with Hirsch carbon fibre (yeah right!) black strap. So Carbon Fibre is in fact nylon but it's still OK.

View attachment 980789


----------



## TexasAD

Thinking of getting a 556I. Just purchased a Seiko Snk805 to try out a smaller sized watch. It's 37mm, I'm used to 40-41mm, and I really kind of like the smaller size. So surely, if I like the size of the seiko, I should be ok with the size of the 38.5mm 556 right? Does it really wear that small? It seems like so many folks are turned off by the size.


----------



## NewWatchTime

It does wear a bit on the small size because of the bezel. Other 38-39mm watches that are all dial will feel closer to 40mm. It's all eye perception. I find that it takes me a couple of days to adjust when I move between smaller and bigger watches and then they look just fine.


----------



## TexasAD

I have a 7.25" wrist. Here's a picture of my 37mm seiko, and I think it looks fine. If anyone wants to comment on how the sinn might look in comparison, feel free.
View attachment 981772


----------



## NewWatchTime

The Sinn will probably look slightly bigger as the Seiko bezel is thick. I think the Seiko looks fine, the Sinn will look even better  if you are comfortable with the watch and you like it, that's all that matters!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## shaun.o

It's been a fun journey, but my time as a Sinn'er has come to an end - finally parting with my 556 to fund an incoming 'grail' 

(and by 'fund', I mean justify the new purchase to the missus!)


----------



## jtm733

You'll be back!  

I think a lot of folks regret the decision to part with the 556. It's affordable enough that you might just save another couple of months to keep your Sinn AND get your grail. 

Pleasing the missus, I suppose, is another matter. Good luck!


----------



## NewWatchTime

jtm733 said:


> Pleasing the missus, I suppose, is another matter.


There's almost nothing a new pair of shoes or handbag can't fix


----------



## Sextant

Sinn 556A (38.5 mm dial on a 7.5 inch wrist) on Hadley Roma distressed sand leather strap.


----------



## jtm733

Nice one. Reflecting on the amazing photos in this thread, the 556 just looks great with any strap, any color, any material.


----------



## ahkeelt

once a sinner....always a sinner.....



shaun.o said:


> It's been a fun journey, but my time as a Sinn'er has come to an end - finally parting with my 556 to fund an incoming 'grail'
> 
> (and by 'fund', I mean justify the new purchase to the missus!)


----------



## Bmickdewey

Sinning , in the Dark.


----------



## fkfs9

Is there online shop where I can get the bracelet for 556A? Not paying obscene price from my local Ad.


----------



## NewWatchTime

fkfs9 said:


> Is there online shop where I can get the bracelet for 556A? Not paying obscene price from my local Ad.


Unless you buy them on the used market such as the forums here, I'm afraid it will hard to find a deal even online. They do come up for sale here, watch the forums or post a WTB.
Watches - Straps & Bracelets


----------



## LVI

Been a "Sinner" for a week now and absolutely love this watch! b-)









Now i find myself looking for another Sinn! 857 UTC, EZM 3 or maybe something else...? :think:
Sorry for the crappy photo...


----------



## Sextant

Sinn 556A on a Hadley Roma distressed rust leather strap.


----------



## Patu

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I've been reading and learning for about a month now and decided to finally join.

My collection consists of two watches now. Certina DS1 and Sinn 556l. I bought the 556l yesterday. I picked up this watch while browsing some watch sites last weekend. I immediately fell in love with the look of it. Instrument-like feel and look which goes well with casual wear and even sport wear but can also be worn in work. For dressier look I choose the DS1. At the same time 556l has a modern look with simple black and white face but it also resembles some classic flieger watches. It looks great with many kind of bracelets and straps (I have to try it with Nato soon) and it's great quality. Luckily there was a used one for sale in Finland and I got it. Saved some money for a six months old piece with pretty much flawless condition only with some usual wear on the bracelet and lock. I'm very happy with it!

Now here's a wrist shot:


----------



## rationaltime

Hi Patu,

Welcome to the Sinn watch forum. You made a good choice.
Thank you for posting the photo.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Patu

rationaltime said:


> Hi Patu,
> 
> Welcome to the Sinn watch forum. You made a good choice.
> Thank you for posting the photo.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for the welcome! It's easy to agree with you about the "good choice" part.


----------



## NewWatchTime

DS1 and 556. Nice watches. I owned a DS1 for a bit but the lack of any "white" on the hands and hour markers bugged me, hard to read at dusk or against a dark shirt, the hands would just "disappear". Otherwise very nice looking watch, loved the fit on my wrist and the Speedy style bracelt and it was my first auto watch. The 556 has no readability problems


----------



## Patu

NewWatchTime said:


> DS1 and 556. Nice watches. I owned a DS1 for a bit but the lack of any "white" on the hands and hour markers bugged me, hard to read at dusk or against a dark shirt, the hands would just "disappear". Otherwise very nice looking watch, loved the fit on my wrist and the Speedy style bracelt and it was my first auto watch. The 556 has no readability problems


Thanks. DS1 lacks lume completely but so far there hasn't been a situation where I wouldn't have been able to read the time. The hands are quite reflective so even the smallest amount of light makes it possible to read the time. Of course some lume would make everything easier. 

BTW what are the measures of spring bars used in 556l with a solid bracelet, thickness and length? Also could you recommend me where to get the best quality spring bars.


----------



## Patu

Patu said:


> BTW what are the measures of spring bars used in 556l with a solid bracelet, thickness and length? Also could you recommend me where to get the best quality spring bars.


Anyone?

I'm asking because I bought my 556 second hand and found out that the previous owner had replaced one of the two spring bars for some reason. The new spring bar was thicker and didn't let the bracelet hang on the case like it's designed to. Also, because the other spring bar was thicker, it was extremely difficult to get the end piece back on the bracelet after I tried the 556 with nato strap. I took the watch to a local clocksmith and he replaced the spring bars. Now the bracelet hangs on the watch like it's meant to. The clocksmith was also able to polish the lock of the bracelet, it looks like new again. 

I'm still extremely happy with the watch.

Also it seems to keep time great. According to time.is it's about -3s in ~4 days.


----------



## jtm733

Welcome, Patu. -3sec over 4 days? That's great accuracy. Nice one.

Swapping bracelets/straps on a Sinn can be frustrating (especially the bracelet). I think many folks end up damanging the spring bars as a result. But, with each successful attempt, it eventually becomes second nature. You might also want to look into a better watch tool.

The 556 is 20mm between the lugs, so you'll want to make sure your spring bars are the appropriate size. Personally, I've found the stock spring bars with Hadley Roma straps to be a good fit.


----------



## Patu

jtm733 said:


> Welcome, Patu. -3sec over 4 days? That's great accuracy. Nice one.
> 
> Swapping bracelets/straps on a Sinn can be frustrating (especially the bracelet). I think many folks end up damanging the spring bars as a result. But, with each successful attempt, it eventually becomes second nature. You might also want to look into a better watch tool.
> 
> The 556 is 20mm between the lugs, so you'll want to make sure your spring bars are the appropriate size. Personally, I've found the stock spring bars with Hadley Roma straps to be a good fit.


Thanks for the welcome. Yes it seems quite accurate.

I didn't manage to break the spring bars but there are some hairline scratches under the lugs from fitting the spring bars. I've ordered some cheap 16 piece kit from dealextreme. Let's see if it's any good.

I actually contacted Sinn customer service about the spring bars and they promised to send me new ones free of charge. What a great customer service.


----------



## Moses Ang

Just picked up the 556A!


----------



## Moses Ang

Moses Ang said:


> Just picked up the 556A!


----------



## jtm733

Nice one. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Moses Ang

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Moses Ang

Moses Ang said:


> thanks for the welcome!


Another pic since I'm still 'high' from the purchase... lol!!!

A lume shot after 2-3 sec exposure to my phone camera flash.


----------



## usfpaul82

Hello everyone. I am new here and recently ordered my first 'real' watch. I was looking for something in the lower price range of the nice watch world with a smaller size case since I have relatively small wrists. I came across the Sinn brand and instantly fell in love with the 556a. I ordered it from WB last week and have been wearing it for 6 days now. I really like this watch. 
*
I do have a question, It have been losing anywhere from 7-10 seconds a day so far. When I first got it I gave it a good wind up and have not since, I have been wearing it from about 8am until about 8pm each day so far. The manual says to give it at least 8 weeks to 'settle in'. Should I be worried here? Thanks!*

Pics:


----------



## Couls

I wouldn't worry. I've had mine a year and for the first week or so it did similar. It eventually settled down to around +/- 4 per day. It did stop occasionally but the odd shake of the wrist every now and then stopped that. I must just be quite inactive. Lovely strap you've got it on. I got it on black leather but changed it to silicone and currently have it on a dark brown Hirsch which is similar to yours. 

May it bring you many years of pleasure. I love mine. Thinking about adding the new 104 to the collection.


----------



## usfpaul82

Couls said:


> I wouldn't worry. I've had mine a year and for the first week or so it did similar. It eventually settled down to around +/- 4 per day. It did stop occasionally but the odd shake of the wrist every now and then stopped that. I must just be quite inactive. Lovely strap you've got it on. I got it on black leather but changed it to silicone and currently have it on a dark brown Hirsch which is similar to yours.
> 
> May it bring you many years of pleasure. I love mine. Thinking about adding the new 104 to the collection.


Thanks, i'll see how/if mine settles.


----------



## slow_mo

Anybody knows how much does the Sinn 556's bracelet retails for?


----------



## Dre

slow_mo said:


> Anybody knows how much does the Sinn 556's bracelet retails for?


The US distributor for Sinn (watchbuys.com) sells them for $290. I've considered it a few times but ultimately decide against spending that much for a bracelet.


----------



## Patu

Today when I picked up my 556I, I noticed the time was about -30 minutes. I forgot the watch at home yesterday when I left for work and only briefly wore it in the evening for like 15-20 minutes. Could it be that it was poorly wound since I didn't wear the watch yesterday? Also I have no idea how the ETA 2824 should function when the power reserve gets low. Does the clock just suddenly stop or does it get gradually slower and slower until it stops completely?


----------



## Dufresne

Hi all. Just received my 556I from Watchbuys earlier today and I am very pleased. By the way, their customer service is really top notch. Prior to purchasing, I read through the entirety of this thread and others, and really came to appreciate the versatility of this watch. I ordered it on the bracelet, but from all of the pics I've seen, it looks like I can dress this watch up with some leather and wear with a suit or just as easily throw on a Nato or rubber strap and it will still look great. I plan on doing all of that. 

Judging by this thread, there has been some variation in the movement grade and decoration. I think the consensus now is that all of the new 556s have a Top grade movement, but I have not contacted Sinn to inquire about mine (No. 7406) and since I have only had the thing for about 5 hours, I can't yet comment on the accuracy. I can say that mine is equipped with the blue screws. 

As for the size, I think it wears pretty true to the 38.5mm diameter. I had the Archimede Outdoor which comes in at 38.7mm, but to me that watch wears quite a bit bigger than the 556 (more than the .2mm actual difference). For reference, I have a 6.75" wrist.

In any case, I understand why some have said this is now the only watch in their collection. Maybe the utility of the watch will quell my desire to keep looking for others and rid me of this WIS disease???




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Salvo

Ordered a new 556A at Sinn factory, currently out of stock: estimated delivery time is July 2013 :-(


----------



## Dufresne

Salvo said:


> Ordered a new 556A at Sinn factory, currently out of stock: estimated delivery time is July 2013 :-(


It's worth the wait. Had mine for 5 days now and I love it. Currently running at +4/day. Very pleased.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Dufresne said:


> It's worth the wait. Had mine for 5 days now and I love it. Currently running at +4/day. Very pleased.


+1 I've had mine for about 20 months now and I still love it. I've since bought and sold other watches but this one gets to stay and it's seeing plenty of wrist time. Running at +1 sec/day which is amazing for any auto.


----------



## Salvo

I hope to see the "SUG" logo on the case of mine and Sinn has improved anti reflective coating on the glass...


----------



## Dufresne

Salvo said:


> I hope to see the "SUG" logo on the case of mine and Sinn has improved anti reflective coating on the glass...


My new 556I (556.7406) did not have the SUG stamp. As for the AR, I don't mind it--it gets smudgy but then again, so does my cell phone and my tablet--I just have to wipe them off periodically. This watch is SUPER clear and legible, so no complaints from me in that regard. The only complaint I have is, as others have mentioned, there is no way to easily differentiate the 12:00 index from the others in the dark when the watch is off of your wrist, but not that big of a deal.


----------



## Salvo

LH2 said:


> Regarding the 556 cases being manufactured by SUG (or not), here's what the AD passed on to me from Sinn:
> _On the Sinn 556 model, they have exceeded their ability to produce all of the cases at SUG, so some of the cases are made by Sinn's Swiss partner. The process, finishing and quality are identical, as Sinn does not give out specs to its cases to other case makers who then can copy the design._
> 
> _SUG remains Sinn's primary case manufacture and is an affiliated company to Sinn, but Sinn also has manufacturing capabilities in Switzerland to manage demand.
> _
> There you have it. The 556 case, whether made at SUG, or Sinn's Swiss partner, will be identical other than the location of manufacture. I trust that if Sinn contracts a Swiss company to make some cases for them, it will be done exactly to Sinn specs.  This doesn't sound like anything to lose sleep over fellas.​


Are Sinn 556 really "made in Germany" if cases and movement (and assembling I suspect) are manufactured in Swiss?


----------



## slow_mo

A shot in the dark...


----------



## slow_mo

With Sinn rubber...


----------



## Desert

Hi All. As you can see I am new to this esteemed forum. I have done/ do do so much research on watches that this thread always came up. I would be reading and get so anxious to pass a comment congradualting someone in their new purchase, or to agree or offer any of my learned thoughts. Mmmm... lol!

Anyway here goes. I am in the market for a new watch. I guess you could call me a discerning enthusiast when it comes to time pieces. I owned a 1978 Rolex two tone datejust, A Citizen Eco-Drive Tough Titanium Watch (Now Royal Marine Commando), 1967 Rolex Tudor Oyster Prince, Girard Perregaux 39Jewels, Some classic Citizens, Timex' and many others. I initially had the idea, like many of us, of purchasing a used mint Rolex Explorer 1 or Datejust. I was then tempted by a Tudor Heritage Black Bay, which after talking with watchmakers and my research proved too expensive for the readies; and the Hamilton *H70455733 Field watch- a beautiful classical military piece, but the omission of a screw down crown proved a dealbreaker, especially after owning other watches with one. *You see I wanted swiss made auto mechanical movement, full stainless, black face and a smooth bezzel. However, finding, checking out and finally purchasing a Rolex like this proved to be a nightmare for me- I know most of us can tell the fake ones from real its not that, but more so finding one that was original and not tampered with and that had been looked after proved to be exhausting. There were just too many boxes to tick and some of them especially originality (internally) just could not be justified from my standpoint. Another consideration is that here in Australia the used private fine watch market is scarce, AND dealers prices offering guaranteed authentic vintage watches are outrageous and honestly rip offs in my opinion. I eventually decided bugger it I was going to buy new, which vintage dealers laughed at when I set myself a budget of $1000 to find then BEST quality swiss-made watch I could find! Who's laughing now 

In my searches the Sinn 556a flashed up in front of me, and later the 556i. Like many people here it looked OK, but grew on me FAST. It looked a little like the Hamilton *H70455733 with classic black and silver tonnes, with almost a military finish. *From what I have read I have always loved the German minimalist idiom of which 'form follows function', senonomous with Nordic engineering, used to design things and the reliability and durability of these watches. What hands it to these watches also is that they could be worn on a military operation as well as with a tux! James Bonds Submariner, should have been one of these! I think people somtimes forget that watches that are born to be used, often become the most desirable classics in the future, e.g. Speedking 4220 10.5 Hunter from 1945 WWII, and the 556 is a modern day example IMHO. I see no point to buying a gold Rolex and drawering it..??? I would rather by the Sinn 556 and drawer it (which I promise I will try not too!). A noted personal thing about the Rolex I owned, was that it looked so damn spectacular, laymen did not believe it was a Rolex, those that did hated me for it, while others like friends would silently stare and drool at it- making me feel sad for them or that I was trying to be a big shot (which I was at 23yo)- I dont know, it made me feel a little uncomfortable, like I was putting people down indirectly. Looking back it also makes me feel a little scared to wear one now... Someone might mug me for it. After months of research I have decided to buy a Sinn 556 at the end of August 2013 through our official Australian dealer in Qld, though I just have some questions members may be able to help me with please.

I prefer the look of the 556a matt dial with the arabic numerals, but I am also considering the 556i with the glossy dial. How do they compare/ look in the flesh? Is the 556i allot more striking and more beautiful as a dress watch? What are peoples thought on the see through backcase- this put me off a bit making the watch seem a bit more fragile, but I am ready to forgo it just to have one of these Swiss made, German perfected engineering masterpieces. While I would like a sealed backcase, no glass, I have to have the 38.5mm diameter case as my wrist is rather skinny for a bloke at 6.5cm- does anyone know if there is a new sealed backcase model with a 38.5mm case? Anyway its good to be a Member and sorry if I dribbled on a little... 

In the meantime I can't wait to get a Sinn 556


----------



## dowsing

Sinn 556l on a Timefactors Speedbird 3 bracelet.


----------



## NewWatchTime

dowsing said:


> Sinn 556l on a Timefactors Speedbird 3 bracelet.


Nice. Does it fit at the lugs without any mods?


----------



## dowsing

Fits great with solid end links and also fits the Sinn 356.



NewWatchTime said:


> Nice. Does it fit at the lugs without any mods?


----------



## slow_mo

dowsing said:


> Fits great with solid end links and also fits the Sinn 356.


Looks like it's made for the 556. Great looking bracelet!


----------



## seandell16

whats the best way to clean/buff out some scratches from normal wear/tear can i just take it to a jewlery shop ? what would it cost avg ?


----------



## Dre

dowsing said:


> Fits great with solid end links and also fits the Sinn 356.


Looks great on the Sinn. Is it available for purchase separately or only with the Speedbird?


----------



## dowsing

I managed to get one secondhand, though if you contact Eddie Platts direct he may sell them separately.



Dre said:


> Looks great on the Sinn. Is it available for purchase separately or only with the Speedbird?


----------



## Dre

dowsing said:


> I managed to get one secondhand, though if you contact Eddie Platts direct he may sell them separately.


Cool, may well do that. The solid end-links fit snugly to the watch? No real play between the end link and the case? The spring bar lines up well too, don't have to force that at an awkward angle?


----------



## dowsing

They are a pretty much perfect fit, the only very minor issue is that if you tilt the watch a very small gaps appears between the endlink and case where it flips up, but it is tiny and I don't find it an issue. I've taken a pic to show the gap here.



Otherwise everything fits great!



Dre said:


> Cool, may well do that. The solid end-links fit snugly to the watch? No real play between the end link and the case? The spring bar lines up well too, don't have to force that at an awkward angle?


----------



## dowsing

A couple of other phone shots


----------



## dhtjr

dowsing said:


> A couple of other phone shots


That's a pretty nice bracelet. Reminds me a bit of the IWC Mark XVI bracelet.


----------



## Dre

dowsing said:


> They are a pretty much perfect fit, the only very minor issue is that if you tilt the watch a very small gaps appears between the endlink and case where it flips up, but it is tiny and I don't find it an issue. I've taken a pic to show the gap here.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise everything fits great!


Very cool, thanks for those details. I've had other watches where the bracelet end link and holes on the lug don't line up perfectly. Had to bend the spring bar somewhat to get it to fit. I don't mind a tiny gap if I don't have to curse and grunt for 20 minutes to get the spring bar to seat.


----------



## edvelvet

Hi all, first time post... just wanted to say a big thanks to all who contribute to this thread. I've just been through the process of choosing my first, what's the phrase? - 'more expensive' watch and received my Sinn 556i today. I considered a heap of watches and the posts on WUS really helped. So thanks. The watch is fantastic. I'll post some pics up in a few days.


----------



## elsteevador

same as edvelvet- although mine is still in transit on it's way to my door. Can't wait to get it. I looked at plenty of other watches and kept coming back to the 556i; the simple dial looks amazing and the feedback from members here made me feel like I've made the right choice. I look forward to many years of enjoyment.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

elsteevador said:


> same as edvelvet- although mine is still in transit on it's way to my door. Can't wait to get it. I looked at plenty of other watches and kept coming back to the 556i; the simple dial looks amazing and the feedback from members here made me feel like I've made the right choice. I look forward to many years of enjoyment.


Welcome gents, and congrats on the new 556's!


----------



## Patu

dowsing said:


> They are a pretty much perfect fit, the only very minor issue is that if you tilt the watch a very small gaps appears between the endlink and case where it flips up, but it is tiny and I don't find it an issue. I've taken a pic to show the gap here.
> 
> Otherwise everything fits great!


Speedbird bracelet looks great on 556I.

Have you tried with slightly thicker spring bars? That could solve this problem. I've noticed with my 556I that it can take a thicker spring bar also. I don't have the measures though but I'd guess that the ones I currently use are one step thicker than the stock ones.

These are sent to me by Sinn when I asked for original spring bars from them. They shipped me two sets of spring bars in two different thickness. The thicker ones can be difficult to fit but when they're in, it's perfect and the end links don't move one tiny bit (with stock bracelet).


----------



## elsteevador

Mine arrived earlier today, and I couldn't be happier with it. Big thanks to the Australian distributers.. very easy to deal with.


----------



## dowsing

Thanks, I'll give that a try.



Patu said:


> Speedbird bracelet looks great on 556I.
> 
> Have you tried with slightly thicker spring bars? That could solve this problem. I've noticed with my 556I that it can take a thicker spring bar also. I don't have the measures though but I'd guess that the ones I currently use are one step thicker than the stock ones.
> 
> These are sent to me by Sinn when I asked for original spring bars from them. They shipped me two sets of spring bars in two different thickness. The thicker ones can be difficult to fit but when they're in, it's perfect and the end links don't move one tiny bit (with stock bracelet).


----------



## elsteevador




----------



## 1pin

Swap my Nato with Seiko Oyster. Plus some modification to the curve links to fit nicely.


----------



## onsierratime

Got my 556i on Friday. It was new to me but had changed hands a couple of times. It is about 1 year old. I wasn't going to go with the bracelet as I'm not a bracelet guy but it isn't the big bling type of bracelet and I'm so glad I got it. I think it looks great with the i it works on jeans, shorts and I'm sure bus. casual. I have a couple of straps from Gunny that should be here in Sept. so I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival so I can see how it works with some leather. I don't have a lot (if anything) to compare it to as this is the first watch to be strapped on in over 10 years. But it is comfortable and looks great. Simple elegance. Over the last couple of days it has maybe lost a second (or a fraction there of) so I suspect it keeps excellent time. Glad to have joined the club and looking forward to many happy years.


----------



## cadomniel

Will definately have to get a Sinn 556A soon. Have been Sinnless the past few months..

thought about getting the IWC Mark XVI on bracelet, but can't justify the difference in price. I've already had 2 656's and the limited edition 656L, and a 556 and loved them all. Only sold them to fund something else, but keep coming back to SINN!


----------



## jconnway

looking forward to picking up a 556 of my own soon. After going through this whole thread over the past few days I am convinced I won't regret it!


----------



## mfm22

Just got my 556i [preowned -barely used ] got to say it's better than expected ! wears larger than 38.5 but not too big /small . Nice size for my 7" wrist . Easy to read ,simple but elegant . Bracelet is very comfortable ,easy to adjust .
Unlike my Omega SMP which I can not seem to get comfortable with ?
I think I may have found my under 40mm watch . It looks bigger than 38.5mm due to large face . As long as it keeps time well I'm going to be happy. 
Only con so far is the clasp . I like the button style of seiko sumo.
On the pro side I didn't realize this has 200meter water depth rating ?? does it? 
Screw down crown & ext on bracelet seem like dive watch features


----------



## 1pin

More Pics


----------



## Salvo

Hi guys!
My 556A arrived yesterday:-!
no SUG logo stamped between the lugs:-( and seems no ar coating was applied on the glass: no bluish on it...
Have you noticed that in the last production?
Edit: at a closer look I saw the ar coating. Great watch


----------



## MusicPDX

My 556i came today! It is beautiful and appears extremely well made as all the folks here can all attest. Honestly, I'm almost scared to wear it because I want to keep it so nice. Is it tacky to keep the protective plastic on it? 

_*Small tip for band re-sizing*_: For anyone unscrewing the link pins to shorten the bracelet, put a piece of scotch tape over the link and screw head. Then put the screwdriver into the pin's screwdriver slot (right through the tape) and start untwisting. The twisting screwdriver will rip a tiny hole in the tape for the screw to rise as it loosens, and the tape protects the rest of the link from scratches while you are doing it.

Interesting that the case size/shape is identical to my Tourby Small Pilot watch, except the Tourby has some no-scratch coating on the steel and it's bead-blasted. Photo of them side-by side below. I always liked minimalist watch face designs, so I don't mind the slight redundancy. The case is a perfect fit for 7" wrists. The Sinn looks a little more formal with a shiny-ish metal band, so each will have it's occasions for wrist time.









Cheers


----------



## MusicPDX

BTW: WatchBuys (North America sales) has a post that Sinn prices will be increasing very soon. Not sure how much, but since I've had my eye on the 556i it seemed the best time to take the plunge was now. If you have a friend interested you might want to let them know... cheers


----------



## Salvo

Hi!
After 12 days -5 seconds :-!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## cadomniel

I have a 556A on the fine link bracelet on order.
Can't wait to have anotehr Sinn


----------



## rockmastermike

Going with OEM Blue today


----------



## Salvo

The best looking strap imho
All black synthetic textile like


----------



## Gunluver

Count me in! I just bought my first Sinn, a 556A. So far I'm extremely impressed.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CombatMarine

I'm seriously thinking about purchasing either the 556i or the 556a. I like the clean setup with the I model and the 3 O'clock date window, yet also like the roman numerals on the 556a. I have a few questions, does the lacquered dial look better on the 556i compared to the matte finished dial on the 556a? Also, are the numerals and stick markers flat on the dial, or are they slightly raised? Flat markers and numerals would look kind of cheesy to me.

Another question, how comes there is such a disparity in price between the two ADs, Page & Cooper UK and Watchbuys USA? Seems that living in the U.S. (Arizona) I can order from the U.K. for almost $300 less then the AD in the U.S.??? That doesn't sound right.

Oh, and for those reluctant to purchase this watch because of the 38.5mm case, look at this video comparing a discontinued Sinn 656 (same exact size as the 556) to a Submariner 40mm case. The smaller cased Sinn's dial dwarfs the Rolex.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

CombatMarine said:


> ...I have a few questions, does the lacquered dial look better on the 556i compared to the matte finished dial on the 556a?


That's a subjective question that only _you_ can answer. Do _you_ prefer shiny dials or matte dials?



CombatMarine said:


> Also, are the numerals and stick markers flat on the dial, or are they slightly raised? Flat markers and numerals would look kind of cheesy to me.


The lume gives the numbers and markers a slightly raised appearance.



CombatMarine said:


> ...Another question, how comes there is such a disparity in price between the two ADs, Page & Cooper UK and Watchbuys USA? Seems that living in the U.S. (Arizona) I can order from the U.K. for almost $300 less then the AD in the U.S.??? That doesn't sound right.


Nope, you can't order from the UK so the price difference is a moot point that's been flogged ad nauseam here since the dawn of time.

Either way, you can't lose. ;-)


----------



## CombatMarine

Thanks for the response.


----------



## CombatMarine

Got one two days ago. The 38.5mm case doesn't look too small on my 8" wrist, does it?


----------



## Bmickdewey

Let's see those leather, canvas or other straps on your 556!


----------



## yogarrell

Looks like a good fit!


----------



## spsurfer

For me the best combination on the 556, brown leather!


Regards
surfer


----------



## frank rizzo

I wanted to give a shout out to WUS and Bmickdewey for getting me interested and providing the opportunity to purchase not only my first Sinn, but also my first premium watch. The watch continuous to look better every time I lay eyes on it. I feel like I've hit a home run on my first purchase. Thanks again to all of you who have posted pics, info, and whatnot to help me make one hell of a fantastic purchase.

Frank "sizzle chest" Rizzo


----------



## joey88au

hello everyone,

i joined this forum a few minutes ago.

i don't have any prior knowledge re: watches. i'm one of those who only know the popular brands like rolex, omega, breitling, etc.

i recently finished my master's degree and thought i'd reward myself a watch as a graduation gift. would also good in job interviews. hehe.

i've been reading a lot on watches in the last 24 hours and i've come across sinn, stowa and damasko da36 and a couple more of other brands.

my budget is around the $1000 mark. and the Sinn 556a is the one that really catches my attention and taste. i really like the simple look, the somewhat blue hue of the face and the exposed back. sorry im not used to the "watch terms" yet.

i have a really small wrist. 6.5 inches. and i not sure if the size of the sinn 556a would fit my small wrist. i've worn a technomarine watch in the last 10 years (its one of t hose watches with the jel straps) it looks ok on my wrist although chungky (not sure how big the face is). i guess i just want to ask if the size of the 556a would fit someone with a small wrist like me.

i live in sydney and i've been googling the whole day today and i don't think there are any distributors in sydney where i could try on the watch before buying. i understand though that they have an official distributor in australia based in brisbane Welcome to Sinn Watches Direct! | Sinn Watches Direct. they priced the 556a at AUD 1,200.

elsteevador, where you able to try on the watch before getting it from the australian distributor?

thanks a lot!



elsteevador said:


> View attachment 1159890
> 
> Mine arrived earlier today, and I couldn't be happier with it. Big thanks to the Australian distributers.. very easy to deal with.


----------



## Gunluver

My wrist is 6.75 and the Sinn 556 fits me better than any other watch I own. You should be fine with the size. Fantastic watch for the money, you won't regret it.



joey88au said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i joined this forum a few minutes ago.
> 
> i don't have any prior knowledge re: watches. i'm one of those who only know the popular brands like rolex, omega, breitling, etc.
> 
> i recently finished my master's degree and thought i'd reward myself a watch as a graduation gift. would also good in job interviews. hehe.
> 
> i've been reading a lot on watches in the last 24 hours and i've come across sinn, stowa and damasko da36 and a couple more of other brands.
> 
> my budget is around the $1000 mark. and the Sinn 556a is the one that really catches my attention and taste. i really like the simple look, the somewhat blue hue of the face and the exposed back. sorry im not used to the "watch terms" yet.
> 
> i have a really small wrist. 6.5 inches. and i not sure if the size of the sinn 556a would fit my small wrist. i've worn a technomarine watch in the last 10 years (its one of t hose watches with the jel straps) it looks ok on my wrist although chungky (not sure how big the face is). i guess i just want to ask if the size of the 556a would fit someone with a small wrist like me.
> 
> i live in sydney and i've been googling the whole day today and i don't think there are any distributors in sydney where i could try on the watch before buying. i understand though that they have an official distributor in australia based in brisbane Welcome to Sinn Watches Direct! | Sinn Watches Direct. they priced the 556a at AUD 1,200.
> 
> elsteevador, where you able to try on the watch before getting it from the australian distributor?
> 
> thanks a lot!


----------



## joey88au

hey mate,

thanks a lot for the response.

i wonder if i should hold off until xmas though?

don't they go on sale like most shops? hehe



Gunluver said:


> My wrist is 6.75 and the Sinn 556 fits me better than any other watch I own. You should be fine with the size. Fantastic watch for the money, you won't regret it.


----------



## NewWatchTime

joey88au said:


> i wonder if i should hold off until xmas though?
> don't they go on sale like most shops? hehe


Not really. Sinn also seems to increase the price every September.


----------



## frank rizzo

joey88au said:


> i have a really small wrist. 6.5 inches. and i not sure if the size of the sinn 556a would fit my small wrist. i've worn a technomarine watch in the last 10 years (its one of t hose watches with the jel straps) it looks ok on my wrist although chungky (not sure how big the face is). i guess i just want to ask if the size of the 556a would fit someone with a small wrist like me.


I too suffer from "wimpy wrist syndrome"measuring in at a scant 6.75. Watches over 40mm just swallow my wrist and look ridiculous. The Sinn 556 strikes a nice balance, not too big, not too small.. just right. The only time it does look big is at night, when you can only seen the lume from the watch and my mind imposes a larger case than what truly exist.


----------



## MusicPDX

my wrist is a little under 7" and agreed it's a great fit. You will enjoy the watch a lot!


----------



## joey88au

thanks guys for all the responses. i will surely pose a pic once i get it.

i'm just holding off for a few more weeks. it all depends whether i get the job i applied for or not.

it's brutal at the moment, really hard to get a job in sydney.


----------



## dhtjr

joey88au said:


> thanks guys for all the responses. i will surely pose a pic once i get it.
> 
> i'm just holding off for a few more weeks. it all depends whether i get the job i applied for or not.
> 
> it's brutal at the moment, really hard to get a job in sydney.


Good to see you are being responsible and sensible. The watch isn't going anywhere. You will appreciate it more if you wait until you can afford it. Hope it all works out.


----------



## CombatMarine

This watch has he uncanny ability to look very well on almost any size wrist. Even my 8" wrist.

You won't be disappointed with this watch at all, I have been lusting after a minimalist daily wearer for over two years now, had my sights set on a Rolex Explorer I 39mm. After comparing my 556i, side by side to the Rolex, I came away with my lust for the Rolex gone, that's how nice the Sinn compared to it.


----------



## yogarrell

It's a fine looking time piece. Are you pleased with the time keeping accuracy?


----------



## CombatMarine

yogarrell said:


> It's a fine looking time piece. Are you pleased with the time keeping accuracy?


It's running about 10-15 seconds fast a day, which is unacceptable for me, but Watchbuys is going to pay for it to be regulated, as soon as I send it in. With the movement it has, I'm sure it will come back running to COSC standards.


----------



## yogarrell

I just order a 556. "A" on strap. I'd like to hear how it goes, with watch buys and getting your watch dialed in.

Best of luck!


----------



## MusicPDX

CombatMarine said:


> It's running about 10-15 seconds fast a day, which is unacceptable for me, but Watchbuys is going to pay for it to be regulated, as soon as I send it in. With the movement it has, I'm sure it will come back running to COSC standards.


mine's losing about 6 seconds a day. Still mighty good, but it could probably use some regulation after break-in time


----------



## joey88au

MusicPDX said:


> mine's losing about 6 seconds a day. Still mighty good, but it could probably use some regulation after break-in time


hi newbie question. how do you accurately calculate if the watch is moving forward or losing a few seconds?


----------



## Hatman14

I thought I'd join in as I've just bought my 1st sinn, a 556 I, and so far so good, it's comfortable and looks great, I've been wearing it since Friday and it's +5 secs a day as this morning, so it's probably the most accurate watch I own!


----------



## Hatman14

joey88au said:


> hi newbie question. how do you accurately calculate if the watch is moving forward or losing a few seconds?


I normally set it as the same time as my iPhone (to the second) then wait a day or 2 and see if it's fast or slow, you can get apps to check but I've found this works perfectly


----------



## NewWatchTime

Hatman14 said:


> I normally set it as the same time as my iPhone (to the second) then wait a day or 2 and see if it's fast or slow, you can get apps to check but I've found this works perfectly


Or use (and select your time zone):
California Time: Looking for the current time in California, United States?


----------



## joey88au

thanks for the tip. thanks to you too hatman14.

i can't wait to get my hands on one. argh. if i only get a secure job soon i'll defo get one from my first pay check.

also, i read from the forum some of them don't have the blue hue. is that true?



NewWatchTime said:


> Or use (and select your time zone):
> California Time: Looking for the current time in California, United States?


----------



## yogarrell

just got mine yesterday!


----------



## CombatMarine

joey88au said:


> thanks for the tip. thanks to you too hatman14.
> 
> i can't wait to get my hands on one. argh. if i only get a secure job soon i'll defo get one from my first pay check.
> 
> also, i read from the forum some of them don't have the blue hue. is that true?


My 556i looks Jet Black in every lighting situation.


----------



## CombatMarine

joey88au said:


> hi newbie question. how do you accurately calculate if the watch is moving forward or losing a few seconds?


You could look up the Official Time on the internet and set your watch to it that way. Or you could cheat like I do, I have a Citizen radio controlled watch that is accurate to the exact second every day of the year, I synchronize all my mechanicals to it.


----------



## itsajobar

I just picked up a pre-owned 556i on the forum about an hour ago. I'm still in shock because I've been wanting one for over a year and now I will finally have a watch coming. Unlike a lot of the forum members here I don't have a ton of money, so ponying up this kind of dough is a big deal for me. Did I make a good decision???


----------



## NewWatchTime

itsajobar said:


> I just picked up a pre-owned 556i on the forum about an hour ago. I'm still in shock because I've been wanting one for over a year and now I will finally have a watch coming. Unlike a lot of the forum members here I don't have a ton of money, so ponying up this kind of dough is a big deal for me. Did I make a good decision???


Absolutely! It's a fine watch and great value if you bought it well. Enjoy it and post pictures and impressions when you get it. Congrats!


----------



## yogarrell

itsajobar said:


> I just picked up a pre-owned 556i on the forum about an hour ago. I'm still in shock because I've been wanting one for over a year and now I will finally have a watch coming. Unlike a lot of the forum members here I don't have a ton of money, so ponying up this kind of dough is a big deal for me. Did I make a good decision???


I've had a 556A for a couple of weeks now. I love it. It's a good size, easy to tell the time with a quick glance. Like you, I can't spend loads on watches, so I have this one nice german built watch, with a great swiss movement. Mine keeps good time. It's fun waiting for the watch to arrive, opening the box, trying it on. Not being able to take your eyes off of it. Post pics, when you can.


----------



## itsajobar

I picked up my 556i at the post office on Tuesday. I would have received it on Monday if someone was home to sign for it. I un-boxed it, sized it for my wrist and then gave it to my girlfriend to wrap and put under the tree. I guess I'll have to wait until Wednesday for first impressions. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Felix LaPoubelle

Arrived yesterday. I've been lurking here for a bit. Thanks to all who've contributed valuable input on this thread.










Watchbuys mislabeled the warranty card, but the serial number is correct so it shouldn't be an issue. I may contact them just in case.


----------



## yogarrell

Nice. I got mine with the strap. How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## 1pin

Please delete this post thanks~


----------



## Felix LaPoubelle

The bracelet's terrific. Happy I shelled out the extra three bills.


----------



## yogarrell

Felix LaPoubelle said:


> The bracelet's terrific. Happy I shelled out the extra three bills.


I think about getting one, most every day.


----------



## lasttango

I love mine… I grabbed it about a year ago… 

I sold my 856 utc… and regretted it immediately...

I bought and sold other watches for several months but really really missed my Sinn.

I saved exactly enough money for a 556a and pulled the trigger… in no way has the 556 been a let down… I miss the slightly larger size a little… but that's it.

I can't think of a watch I'd want more for the money.

After a year, I got the SS bracelet - and I regret not getting it sooner.


----------



## CombatMarine

itsajobar said:


> I just picked up a pre-owned 556i on the forum about an hour ago. I'm still in shock because I've been wanting one for over a year and now I will finally have a watch coming. Unlike a lot of the forum members here I don't have a ton of money, so ponying up this kind of dough is a big deal for me. Did I make a good decision???


I think you will find a lot of the members here, used to have a ton of money, but don't now after getting into collecting watches.


----------



## CombatMarine

yogarrell said:


> Nice. I got mine with the strap. How do you like the bracelet?


The brushed finish on the bracelet is smooth and buttery feeling, nicest bracelet I have seen, except for the bracelet on the Tag Link models, which has the same appearance and feel to it.

I did a side by side comparison at a jewelry store with my 556i and a Rolex Explorer I 39mm. The bracelet on the Sinn was more comfortable, and didn't have the sharp edges on the links like the Rolex does, also the Rolex over all had a polished blingy look to it, that I didn't care for. I had previously lusted after the Rolex, but after a side by side comparison, I didn't see that much difference in quality to justify 5 times the price difference. My lust for a Rolex Explorer I ended that day.


----------



## flaccidaardvark

I'm happy to say that, thanks to another forum member, I'm another proud member of the 556 club! Now that I've worn it for a couple of days, it's easy to see why this watch is so appealing and why so many people like it...


----------



## his_dudeness

I'm very happy to have finally joined the 556 club. I absolutely love mine... Flawless German design and engineering, plus the always-excellent 2824. Everything I need in a daily-wearer.
I might post an updated pic once my brown Hirsch Heavy Calf strap arrives. (Kudos to some other posters on this thread for inspiration in that particular strap choice - it looks like a perfect match, to me!).


----------



## Chaplain




----------



## cle_steve

New 556er and first time Sinner here... was away from the watch world for a few years but recently came accross the Sinn brand and the 556 triggered renewed enthusiasm. It looks great on both steel and leather straps and can really be your one watch for many occasions I think. Even with small wrists it was a bit smaller than I expected, but the understated design, proportions and versatility just make sense.

For comparison here it is next a "distant" German/Swiss cousin the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, which is a clear homage to famous old Rolex as some have said the 556 channels the old explorer.









Also hoping someone can answer a couple questions:

1. Why does it say Automatik on the dial? Isnt the German word automatisch?

2. The 556 runs on the ETA 2824-2 which is the same movement the Steinhart OVM runs but the OVM does not have a date. I'm kind of a movement novice, does anyone know if the 556 runs a different flavor of the ETA 2824 that includes the date complication?

3. Does anyone know if the 556 serial is tied to total production or yearly production numbers? Mine is 4 digits and it is from 2013 does that mean there have only ever been less than 10,000 produced or that's a model year production total?


----------



## Quotron

cle_steve said:


> 1. Why does it say Automatik on the dial? Isnt the German word automatisch?


Automatik

vs

Automatisch


----------



## cle_steve

Quotron said:


> Automatik
> 
> vs
> 
> Automatisch


 thanks


----------



## Chaplain

cle_steve said:


> 2. The 556 runs on the ETA 2824-2 which is the same movement the Steinhart OVM runs but the OVM does not have a date. I'm kind of a movement novice, does anyone know if the 556 runs a different flavor of the ETA 2824 that includes the date complication?


Same basic movement. The Sinn Top Grade ETA has been upgraded with Sinn oil, regulated to their standards and decorated with a Sinn rotor and blue screws. The movement you have in your Sinn is better than the Steinhart's in the same way that Shelby is better than a standard Mustang GT. Both will run like the wind, but one is better. The reason that your Steinhardt doesn't have a date is because hey didn't put a window on the dial so that it would be more like the Mil Sub it pays homage to. Cheaper than buying different movements for their date and no date models.


----------



## NewWatchTime

Is Sinn still using ETA movements or have they switched to Sellita in more recent batches?


----------



## his_dudeness

Updated pic with the Hirsch Heavy Calf strap, as promised:










Love the watch more than ever!


----------



## gigel113

A little bit of rest in the snow...


----------



## Flask

I love how this watch looks great whatever situation you wear it. Smart, casual, on a bracelet, nato or leather strap. Just perfect.






​


----------



## NewWatchTime

Flask said:


> I love how this watch looks great whatever situation you wear it. Smart, casual, on a bracelet, nato or leather strap. Just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1380387​


Have you mod'ed the hands?


----------



## itsajobar

Is that a new version???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

itsajobar said:


> Is that a new version???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like after market mod'ed hands to me.


----------



## S2art

I'm close to pulling the trigger and buying a 556, but lately I've been seeing quite a few recently purchased 556s on Ebay. I'm wondering if people are becoming disappointed with how they endure the day to day over time. Any thoughts from people who have had this watch for more than just a few weeks?


----------



## yogarrell

S2art said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger and buying a 556, but lately I've been seeing quite a few recently purchased 556s on Ebay. I'm wondering if people are becoming disappointed with how they endure the day to day over time. Any thoughts from people who have had this watch for more than just a few weeks?


I bought mine new from WB. While I've had second thoughts like, maybe I should've gotten the 856, or a Damasko, over all I'm pleased with the 556. It's simple, elegant, and not too big. I really like mine lots. Now that I've had it awhile, I think I would consider buying one used, especially if it was a recent purchase, and especially if I could do a face-to-face on the purchase. i realize it's a little risky, but lots of folks do it that way.

I do love mine, but everyone is different. You could ask the ebay sellers why they're selling.

Good luck.


----------



## CombatMarine

S2art said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger and buying a 556, but lately I've been seeing quite a few recently purchased 556s on Ebay. I'm wondering if people are becoming disappointed with how they endure the day to day over time. Any thoughts from people who have had this watch for more than just a few weeks?


Liked my 556i so much I went out and bought it's big brother the 856 so it would have company. Love them both, best made watches I have ever owned.


----------



## yogarrell

CombatMarine said:


> Liked my 556i so much I went out and bought it's big brother the 856 so it would have company. Love them both, best made watches I have ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 1407330


I've been considering the same thing . . .


----------



## Hicks

I've had my 556 A for about two weeks now, and I love it!









I originally bought it on the Sinn leather strap, which for me was a mistake. The strap isn't waterproof (even though the watch is 200m resistant) - so I ended up buying a waterproof leather Hirsch Mariner strap and of course swapped the buckle to the Sinn one. Now after spending the additional money, I decided I had to have the steel bracelet and so bought that too. So I wasted a fair bit of money all told on the straps. I should have just bought it outright on the bracelet and saved a small fortune!

Any way, the bracelet is a keeper; unusually for me it fits me well and it isn't 'in between' links. The double clasp is particularly stiff and I hope this will loosen a little with use. I can see me busting a nail otherwise!

The movement is running to around + 3 or 4 seconds per day which is great. I do worry about the longevity of the external AR coating on the crystal. I did a rough-and-ready YouTube review here and please see my photos of the timepiece below


----------



## itsajobar

S2art said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger and buying a 556, but lately I've been seeing quite a few recently purchased 556s on Ebay. I'm wondering if people are becoming disappointed with how they endure the day to day over time. Any thoughts from people who have had this watch for more than just a few weeks?


I would see this as an opportunity to save some dough. I bought mine used and wear it all the time. If anything, the bracelet might be a weak point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

Here is one on the brown Sinn strap.


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell

Hicks said:


> I've had my 556 A for about two weeks now, and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1413020
> 
> 
> I originally bought it on the Sinn leather strap, which for me was a mistake. The strap isn't waterproof (even though the watch is 200m resistant) - so I ended up buying a waterproof leather Hirsch Mariner strap and of course swapped the buckle to the Sinn one. Now after spending the additional money, I decided I had to have the steel bracelet and so bought that too. So I wasted a fair bit of money all told on the straps. I should have just bought it outright on the bracelet and saved a small fortune!
> 
> Any way, the bracelet is a keeper; unusually for me it fits me well and it isn't 'in between' links. The double clasp is particularly stiff and I hope this will loosen a little with use. I can see me busting a nail otherwise!
> 
> The movement is running to around + 3 or 4 seconds per day which is great. I do worry about the longevity of the external AR coating on the crystal. I did a rough-and-ready YouTube review here and please see my photos of the timepiece below
> 
> View attachment 1413043
> 
> 
> View attachment 1413046
> 
> 
> View attachment 1413048
> 
> 
> View attachment 1413049


I think I've read somewhere that some folks actually remove the AR coating by buffing. I so want the bracelet for mine that I see yours.


----------



## CombatMarine

itsajobar said:


> I would see this as an opportunity to save some dough. I bought mine used and wear it all the time. If anything, the bracelet might be a weak point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree, the bracelet on my 556i is one of the watches strong points, it is very well constructed, fit and finish is excellent and the satin finish has almost a buttery feel to it. Purchasing a 200m WR watch with a leather strap on it just doesn't make too much sense to me. If you plan on going swimming with it, you best have the bracelet.


----------



## itsajobar

I have mine on bracelet as well. I feel that it isn't the greatest quality bracelet for a $1330 watch. I have a $240 victorinox that comes on a better quality bracelet. Still love the watch though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

itsajobar said:


> I have mine on bracelet as well. I feel that it isn't the greatest quality bracelet for a $1330 watch. I have a $240 victorinox that comes on a better quality bracelet. Still love the watch though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The clasp on the 556 bracelets isn't unique or the best, but the actual fit and finish on the links is superb, can you tell me the Victorinox has screw in links on it's bracelet, because if it does it's the steal of the year then. The 556i bracelet is as good if not nicer then the one on my Tag Aquaracer, that I paid almost $2,300 for .


----------



## itsajobar

Everyone is entitled to an opinion I guess. Thank you for your services in the military btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Wearing the Sinn 556 on fine link bracelet


----------



## CombatMarine

itsajobar said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion I guess. Thank you for your services in the military btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Since the straps and bracelets are so easy to change on these Sinn watches, I have been thinking about putting my 556i on a mesh one in the near future. I'm a sucker for mesh bracelets and came real close a couple of times to purchasing a Breitling Superocean Heritage 46mm diver that comes with one.


----------



## slow_mo

I have fine scratches on my sapphire crystal. Think its the AR coat.


----------



## CombatMarine

slow_mo said:


> I have fine scratches on my sapphire crystal. Think its the AR coat.


I would think that any competent watchmaker could buff off the AR coating on the outside of the crystal without too much problem at all. If you have it done, I would be interested in seeing photos of how it effected the legibility of the watch in different lighting situations.


----------



## mountain

Hi guys,

I have mine on a nato. Does no one here find the lugs a tad too short?


----------



## S2art

@itsajobar
Are you happy with the size of the watch?


----------



## CombatMarine

S2art said:


> @itsajobar
> Are you happy with the size of the watch?


Unless you are accustomed to wearing 57mm Invicta's this watch should wear well, here's mine on my 8" wrist.


----------



## itsajobar

S2art said:


> @itsajobar
> Are you happy with the size of the watch?


Very happy with size of watch. Quiet and understated. My girlfriend says that it is the only watch that I have that she likes. All other timepieces that I have look like dorkie satellite dishes according to her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

The sun, the sea, the sand and my Sinn 556


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb

Fine link bracelet is always the best choice for my 556i


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

Hello from Milan, piazza Duomo, with my "vintage" 656


----------



## bvc2005

Salvo said:


> Hello from Milan, piazza Duomo, with my "vintage" 656


Mi Piace!


----------



## Salvo

bvc2005 said:


> Mi Piace!


Grazie
Here with his son: note the different ar coating...


----------



## bvc2005

Salvo said:


> Grazie
> Here with his son: note the different ar coating...


The difference is quite apparent. That Sinn is one of my all time favourites! Too rich for my blood though...


----------



## Cannonball

Roughing mine up today.









Dresses down the 556i nicely and looks great with jeans.


----------



## jbbusybee

My wife has joined the club.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## neurogenesis

I finally got through this thread. My 556A should be waiting for me when I get home


----------



## yogarrell

neurogenesis said:


> I finally got through this thread. My 556A should be waiting for me when I get home


What a treat! I like mine more and more, as time goes by. Be sure to post a pic.


----------



## neurogenesis

neurogenesis said:


> I finally got through this thread. My 556A should be waiting for me when I get home


And here it is, after removing the plastic film bits but before sizing. I've since sized it and it's on the wrist. Not that you need yet more pictures of a 556A, but I'll take some this weekend.









Immediate impressions:

It wears no larger or smaller than I'd expect for a 38.5mm watch. Maybe a little smaller, as it's got short lugs. I wear more field watches than divers, so the dial doesn't seem large to me.

I wanted to love the bracelet, but I don't. There's nothing wrong with it, quality-wise, and I do like the industrial look of it, but I'm a middle-aged woman and it just doesn't look good on me. I'm not too disappointed, as there are few men's watches I'll wear on a bracelet, so I wasn't really expecting to wear the Sinn on a bracelet. It's cheaper to buy it on the bracelet, though, than to buy it afterwards, so I gave it a try.

I tried matching up all my 20mm straps to the Sinn. I think it loses its military look on sporty or colorful straps, so I've settled on a Hirsch light brown Liberty. I have one on a Pulsar but I don't want to steal it, so I'll order another. I'll see if the bracelet grows on me while I wait for the strap.

I do wish the hands were beefier. I think they look more balanced on the 556i than on the 556a. They just aren't big enough to balance the numbers, IMO. This is a minor nit, though, as they aren't far off. I have this complaint of many military-style watches. I do like 3-6-9-12 dials, though, particularly those that have all four, and I prefer the matte dial to the glossy, so I think the 556a was the right choice for me.

I love a fully-brushed case on a SS military-style watch. I don't like bead-blasting at all, and I much prefer brushed to polished. My Hamilton has a polished bezel on a brushed case, and I like it a lot, but it's more classy than I want on a military watch. The Sinn, as well as my previous favorite watch case, my $100 Pulsar, has a substantial look about it. A brushed case just looks more solid.









The movement is beautiful, though that isn't a great concern for me. Then again, I like photographing watches, so maybe I'll fall in love with this movement. The sweep of the second hand is on par with my Victorinox Infantry and my Hamilton Khaki. I just looked it up, and all three have the 2824-2 movement  The Sinn has the best finish, though, and might be the only one of them to have the top grade.

I love the watch, but most of the things that make it fairly expensive aren't terribly important to me:

The case is a lot like the one on my $100 Pulsar. Now, the Pulsar seems to be unique among inexpensive watches. I've not found another $100 fully-brushed, clean, simple watch case of this style. Still, I wanted to be able to point to something on the Sinn case, and say, "this is what makes this a $1100 watch" [if I'd bought it on a strap], but I can't.









The Sinn movement is smooth and beautiful, but it's the same movement that's in my $500 Victorinox and $400 Hamilton. The Sinn can't be had at a discount, though, so maybe it's not fair to compare. I got the Sinn at an authorized dealer and actually have a warranty. Still, I can't watch the seconds hand sweep more smoothly, because as far as I can tell it doesn't. The Sinn movement _is_ prettier, though. It might also be more accurate, if it's the only one of them with the top grade movement. That's not a big concern for me.

















The Sinn wins on water resistance. Maybe also on shock resistance. And its AR-coating is less obtrusive than the Vic's. As far as I know the Hamilton doesn't have any AR coating.

The Sinn dial is mostly what I want. I do like a band of texture, and a chapter ring, so the ultra-simple military gauge style isn't perfect for me. Mostly what the Sinn offers is no mistakes: Dark but matte. No subseconds. Very little writing. Stealth date that doesn't eat any numbers. Good proportions. Again, though, I can't point to anything that made the thing expensive. I love the dial, but I feel like I paid extra to have it stripped down. This is a complaint I have with many military-style watches.

Was it worth the price?

Absolutely. There simply isn't a cheaper watch that has everything nearly right. This is what I had to pay to get a watch that I love almost completely.


----------



## slow_mo

Any wrist shots?


----------



## CombatMarine

> The Sinn movement is smooth and beautiful, but it's the same movement that's in my $500 Victorinox and $400 Hamilton


No it isn't! I would be shocked if the Victorinox or Hamilton had anything more the an Elabore grade movement in them, if that. The Sinn uses a "Top" grade ETA 2824-2 movement that utilizes upgraded parts and is a much more refined movement. In fact, it is the same movement as the Chronometer one, the only exception is that it hasn't been certified.


----------



## neurogenesis

CombatMarine said:


> No it isn't! I would be shocked if the Victorinox or Hamilton had anything more the an Elabore grade movement in them, if that. The Sinn uses a "Top" grade ETA 2824-2 movement that utilizes upgraded parts and is a much more refined movement. In fact, it is the same movement as the Chronometer one, the only exception is that it hasn't been certified.


I did say the Vic and Hamilton likely didn't use the top grade movement, and I said I think the difference is in accuracy and shock resistance. I don't think there is a difference in the smoothness of the sweep, and I didn't see any.


----------



## neurogenesis

Not that you need any more pictures of a 556a, but here it is, moments before the evening sun shone directly on my desk and made further shots difficult. I'm going to put it on a strap tomorrow. More pictures coming.

ETA: I was keeping track of accuracy until I made this photo. I changed the time for a better picture, and forgot to check the accuracy before I did that. D'oh! In its first day it ran +7s.


----------



## CombatMarine

neurogenesis said:


> I did say the Vic and Hamilton likely didn't use the top grade movement, and I said I think the difference is in accuracy and shock resistance. I don't think there is a difference in the smoothness of the sweep, and I didn't see any.


Why would there be any difference in smoothness in the second hand sweep, they both have 28,800 bph movements.


----------



## CombatMarine

neurogenesis said:


> Not that you need any more pictures of a 556a, but here it is, moments before the evening sun shone directly on my desk and made further shots difficult. I'm going to put it on a strap tomorrow. More pictures coming.
> 
> ETA: I was keeping track of accuracy until I made this photo. I changed the time for a better picture, and forgot to check the accuracy before I did that. D'oh! In its first day it ran +7s.
> 
> View attachment 1439138


That watch is almost perfect, if there was any improvements that could be made to it, there would only be these two.

1. Use a lacquered finish on the dial (like the 556i) to make the watch a little dressier looking.

2. Change the placement and size of that tiny date window, it looks out of place. If they used the same sized and symmetrically placed window as they have in the 856, this watch would be absolutely perfect!


----------



## CombatMarine

> In its first day it ran +7s.


That is more then acceptable for a non-cosc watch, although it could be regulated to within COSC standards without too much problem due to it's "Top" grade movement. My 556i started out around what yours is running and then gradually jumped up to +25 seconds, Watchbuys then authorized it to be sent to RGM (their service center) and it was calibrated, it is supposed to arrive back home at my house sometime this week, I will report it's accuracy upon it's arrival.


----------



## yogarrell

CombatMarine said:


> That is more then acceptable for a non-cosc watch, although it could be regulated to within COSC standards without too much problem due to it's "Top" grade movement. My 556i started out around what yours is running and then gradually jumped up to +25 seconds, Watchbuys then authorized it to be sent to RGM (their service center) and it was calibrated, it is supposed to arrive back home at my house sometime this week, I will report it's accuracy upon it's arrival.


Is this because the watches aren't regulated in different positions before they leave Sinn?


----------



## CombatMarine

yogarrell said:


> Is this because the watches aren't regulated in different positions before they leave Sinn?


I have no idea of how many positions they regulate the watch in at the Sinn factory. Good question though.


----------



## Fantasio

It might come down closer to zero, wait and see what happens.



neurogenesis said:


> In its first day it ran +7s.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/8-week-break-period-myth-921305.html


----------



## Dufresne

neurogenesis said:


> And here it is, after removing the plastic film bits but before sizing. I've since sized it and it's on the wrist. Not that you need yet more pictures of a 556A, but I'll take some this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1436877
> 
> 
> Immediate impressions:
> 
> It wears no larger or smaller than I'd expect for a 38.5mm watch. Maybe a little smaller, as it's got short lugs. I wear more field watches than divers, so the dial doesn't seem large to me.
> 
> I wanted to love the bracelet, but I don't. There's nothing wrong with it, quality-wise, and I do like the industrial look of it, but I'm a middle-aged woman and it just doesn't look good on me. I'm not too disappointed, as there are few men's watches I'll wear on a bracelet, so I wasn't really expecting to wear the Sinn on a bracelet. It's cheaper to buy it on the bracelet, though, than to buy it afterwards, so I gave it a try.
> 
> I tried matching up all my 20mm straps to the Sinn. I think it loses its military look on sporty or colorful straps, so I've settled on a Hirsch light brown Liberty. I have one on a Pulsar but I don't want to steal it, so I'll order another. I'll see if the bracelet grows on me while I wait for the strap.
> 
> I do wish the hands were beefier. I think they look more balanced on the 556i than on the 556a. They just aren't big enough to balance the numbers, IMO. This is a minor nit, though, as they aren't far off. I have this complaint of many military-style watches. I do like 3-6-9-12 dials, though, particularly those that have all four, and I prefer the matte dial to the glossy, so I think the 556a was the right choice for me.
> 
> I love a fully-brushed case on a SS military-style watch. I don't like bead-blasting at all, and I much prefer brushed to polished. My Hamilton has a polished bezel on a brushed case, and I like it a lot, but it's more classy than I want on a military watch. The Sinn, as well as my previous favorite watch case, my $100 Pulsar, has a substantial look about it. A brushed case just looks more solid.
> 
> View attachment 1436886
> 
> 
> The movement is beautiful, though that isn't a great concern for me. Then again, I like photographing watches, so maybe I'll fall in love with this movement. The sweep of the second hand is on par with my Victorinox Infantry and my Hamilton Khaki. I just looked it up, and all three have the 2824-2 movement  The Sinn has the best finish, though, and might be the only one of them to have the top grade.
> 
> I love the watch, but most of the things that make it fairly expensive aren't terribly important to me:
> 
> The case is a lot like the one on my $100 Pulsar. Now, the Pulsar seems to be unique among inexpensive watches. I've not found another $100 fully-brushed, clean, simple watch case of this style. Still, I wanted to be able to point to something on the Sinn case, and say, "this is what makes this a $1100 watch" [if I'd bought it on a strap], but I can't.
> 
> View attachment 1436882
> 
> 
> The Sinn movement is smooth and beautiful, but it's the same movement that's in my $500 Victorinox and $400 Hamilton. The Sinn can't be had at a discount, though, so maybe it's not fair to compare. I got the Sinn at an authorized dealer and actually have a warranty. Still, I can't watch the seconds hand sweep more smoothly, because as far as I can tell it doesn't. The Sinn movement _is_ prettier, though. It might also be more accurate, if it's the only one of them with the top grade movement. That's not a big concern for me.
> 
> View attachment 1436883
> 
> 
> View attachment 1436884
> 
> 
> The Sinn wins on water resistance. Maybe also on shock resistance. And its AR-coating is less obtrusive than the Vic's. As far as I know the Hamilton doesn't have any AR coating.
> 
> The Sinn dial is mostly what I want. I do like a band of texture, and a chapter ring, so the ultra-simple military gauge style isn't perfect for me. Mostly what the Sinn offers is no mistakes: Dark but matte. No subseconds. Very little writing. Stealth date that doesn't eat any numbers. Good proportions. Again, though, I can't point to anything that made the thing expensive. I love the dial, but I feel like I paid extra to have it stripped down. This is a complaint I have with many military-style watches.
> 
> Was it worth the price?
> 
> Absolutely. There simply isn't a cheaper watch that has everything nearly right. This is what I had to pay to get a watch that I love almost completely.


Since you aren't a big fan of the bracelet, have you considered buying the "fine link" bracelet which was designed for the satin finished 356 display back models, but compatible with the 556? It's, dare I say, less rugged (more feminine?), assuming that is what you are looking for. However, it is dressier and when on that bracelet substantially less "military". Quite a versatile watch.


----------



## Cannonball

I like the bracelet and wore my 556a with one most of the time before I sold it. I do have a bracelet for my 556i but haven't put it on because the 556i looks great with so many different straps. Here is another strap I'm trying out.


----------



## neurogenesis

CombatMarine said:


> Why would there be any difference in smoothness in the second hand sweep, they both have 28,800 bph movements.


That was my point. There are reasons the top-grade movement costs more, but in the most important aspect--smoothness of sweep--it's the same as the movement in two less expensive watches I already own.


----------



## neurogenesis

Dufresne said:


> Since you aren't a big fan of the bracelet, have you considered buying the "fine link" bracelet which was designed for the satin finished 356 display back models, but compatible with the 556? It's, dare I say, less rugged (more feminine?), assuming that is what you are looking for. However, it is dressier and when on that bracelet substantially less "military". Quite a versatile watch.


I'll give that some thought once I have money again. Thanks.


----------



## neurogenesis

neurogenesis said:


> In its first day it ran +7s.


In its third and fourth days it ran +8s (+4s/day).

I bought a light brown Hirsch Liberty strap but I didn't really like it on the Sinn. It's on a black Liberty for now. I like it, but with the strong white markings on the dial, I think I want a strap with white white stitching rather than natural white. I'm going to try a C&B Harbor, which looks very much like the liberty, when they have the regular length back in stock.

I have a silicone-layered leather strap that has an un-textured surface and very white stitching, but it's too casual. The same strap in red is interesting, but again, too casual.

What I really want is the Sinn rubber strap with curved ends, but I hear its clasp doesn't work well on small wrists. It's also casual, but it's properly _sporty_ casual, and not _cheap strap on a nice watch_ casual.


----------



## slow_mo

Here's the Sinn rubber and I have a small wrist.


----------



## CombatMarine

Here is another option, the 556i on a quality Staib mesh bracelet. I absolutely love mesh bracelets and this may just be my next expenditure for it, as soon as I get it back.


----------



## neurogenesis

556A on Sinn rubber strap. It's quite comfy and looks great. It does pick up dust, though. This is a sporty, casual look that suits the watch very well.


----------



## Takemusu

CombatMarine said:


> Here is another option, the 556i on a quality Staib mesh bracelet. I absolutely love mesh bracelets and this may just be my next expenditure for it, as soon as I get it back.
> 
> View attachment 1441252


You know, I've never liked the looks of mesh bracelets, but this one/combo really looks nice. Do post more images if you have any!


----------



## dnslater

Received my slightly used example yesterday. Was worried about the size given that I usually wear 42mm divers, and my other daily wear watch is a Planet Ocean 2500. This watch is perfect. Sure it is small, but because of that it is extremely comfortable. The gloss dial really sets it off. Mine is +1 second over the past day.


----------



## cats33cats

dnslater said:


> Received my slightly used example yesterday. Was worried about the size given that I usually wear 42mm divers, and my other daily wear watch is a Planet Ocean 2500. This watch is perfect. Sure it is small, but because of that it is extremely comfortable. The gloss dial really sets it off. Mine is +1 second over the past day.
> 
> Are you a developer? I started my first job out of college in January in land acquisition. Here's my 556:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

cats33cats said:


> dnslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received my slightly used example yesterday. Was worried about the size given that I usually wear 42mm divers, and my other daily wear watch is a Planet Ocean 2500. This watch is perfect. Sure it is small, but because of that it is extremely comfortable. The gloss dial really sets it off. Mine is +1 second over the past day.
> 
> Are you a developer? I started my first job out of college in January in land acquisition. Here's my 556:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on that strap. No, I'm an Architect.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dufresne

It's baaaaaack....So, I've owned a bunch of Sinn models of varying sizes. The very first one I had was the 556i. I flipped it for another Sinn, which was in turn flipped for another and so on, with a few other brands mixed in. Long story short, for my 6.75 wrist I think the 556 looks great on me (except when on a nato--for some reason I don't think natos work for me on this particular model). Other than size, the 556 has the satinized finish going for it. Why oh why does Sinn not offer this finish on more watches??!!! In any case, this is the only watch I have ever sold and then repurchased. My new 556A:


----------



## Cannonball

I am trying mine on a Chronosimmo. Can't decide if I like it. Is it overpowering the simplicity?


----------



## dnslater

Cannonball said:


> I am trying mine on a Chronosimmo. Can't decide if I like it. Is it overpowering the simplicity?
> 
> View attachment 1470743


i think it might be. I think a simple NATO or the bracelet looks best.


----------



## dhtjr

Cannonball said:


> I am trying mine on a Chronosimmo. Can't decide if I like it. Is it overpowering the simplicity?
> 
> View attachment 1470743


I once had a Chronissimo on a slightly larger watch, and even then it overpowered it. They are nice straps, but they really belong on a bigger, sportier watch. I agree with dnslater that the bracelet or a simple NATO look good on the 556I. I also think a Nomos shell cordovan strap would work, particularly the black one with brown stitch. I don't know how you got the Chronissimo on the watch at all; my old 556A had such short lugs that nearly every thicker strap I tried rubbed on the case. I would stick with a thinner, simpler strap. Nice looking watch.


----------



## Backup

Hello all!

I'm looking to purchase my first watch and wanted something functional, minimal, and versatile. This thread has provided me with many amazing examples of how the Sinn 556i would fit in a casual or semi-dress setting. After much thought - I think this timepiece is the one. However, I have small wrists that measure at a staggering 6.25". I know the Sinn 556i is a relatively small watch but all the pictures in this thread make it seem that the watch wears large. I've tried on a Seiko SNK809 (37mm) and it felt pretty small but comfortable on my wrist. Can anyone else with a smaller wrist share their experience? Thanks!


----------



## Salvo

The 556 is perfect for my 6,5" wrist, very comfortable, 
Have had the Seiko military SNK809: too small and 18 mm. lugs vs. 20 mm. of the 556


----------



## windows95

Just got through all 28 pages, some good photos & lots of info, interesting price early on to now! 
If you order with the bracelet, do you always get an adjustment tool? If not what size is the driver?
Is the bracelet free of locktight so you are able to adjust it yourself straight out of the box or do the screws need to be heated?
Thanks.


----------



## dnslater

windows95 said:


> Just got through all 28 pages, some good photos & lots of info, interesting price early on to now!
> If you order with the bracelet, do you always get an adjustment tool? If not what size is the driver?
> Is the bracelet free of locktight so you are able to adjust it yourself straight out of the box or do the screws need to be heated?
> Thanks.


i believe the adjustment tool is always provided. No issues with lock tight for mine. Easy to size.


----------



## Dufresne

dnslater said:


> i believe the adjustment tool is always provided. No issues with lock tight for mine. Easy to size.


Yep


----------



## svorkoetter

I really like the 556I, and with two small changes, I'd buy it ...


----------



## Dufresne

svorkoetter said:


> I really like the 556I, and with two small changes, I'd buy it ...
> 
> View attachment 1477567


Not being able to identify 12:00 in the dark drove me nuts when I had my 556I. You are spot on. Can't see the second change you made.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

As an owner of a 556i, I have not found any issues figuring out the time in the dark. I have to handle the watch to look at it or it's already on my wrist. 

Those two factors help me position the watch so I know how the watch is aligned. 

And I'm generally bleary eyed and tired when I'm doing that too. In fact, so much so that I cannot tell the small difference in length of the 3 o'clock marker. It seems the same under those conditions.

And I can easily read the time and get back to sleep without too much effort.


----------



## dhtjr

svorkoetter said:


> I really like the 556I, and with two small changes, I'd buy it ...
> 
> View attachment 1477567


Good call on removing the date. But instead of introducing a new shape to the dial in the form of two dots, I would be inclined to stay with the baton marker theme and have a double one at 12. I suppose removing the date would require modifying the movement, or maybe Sinn could use a simple handwind movement (ETA 2801-2, if still available from Swatch/ETA) instead and replace the word "Automatik" with "Handaufzug." Leaving the date wheel inside and just covering it is a bit of a lazy solution IMHO, one I think used by Junghans in its Max Bill Automatic dateless three-hand model. Finally, I would go with a solid back--no need to stare at a pedestrian movement.


----------



## svorkoetter

Sinn already modifies some movements, so simply removing the date mechanism from the 2824 would not be a big deal. On most movements, all the date parts can be removed without having to remove anything else.


----------



## dhtjr

svorkoetter said:


> Sinn already modifies some movements, so simply removing the date mechanism from the 2824 would not be a big deal. On most movements, all the date parts can be removed without having to remove anything else.


Thanks. I was thinking simply removing the wheel would still leave a crown system that has the second position for date change, but I suppose all the related parts could be easily replaced. I still think a handwind would be a nice option on the 556I, but I guess most folks prefer an automatic these days.


----------



## dnslater

Dufresne said:


> Not being able to identify 12:00 in the dark drove me nuts when I had my 556I. You are spot on. Can't see the second change you made.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not a fan of adding dots to the clean Bauhaus dial. No issues finding 12:00 for me as if the watch is on my wrist I know where 12 is by my wrist orientation...... Same reason I can find 12 in the light. Black date wheel is not all that visible.


----------



## NewWatchTime

I think that the 12 marker does need some help. I had a 556i and one winter afternoon I took a nap. I woke up when it was dark outside and tried to look at my watch still half-asleep, I got dizzy trying to figure out whether it was 5, 6 or 7 o'clock and still couldn't figure it out. They could come up with a slight change that doesn't take away the simple dial design.


----------



## Takemusu

NewWatchTime said:


> I think that the 12 marker does need some help. I had a 556i and one winter afternoon I took a nap. I woke up when it was dark outside and tried to look at my watch still half-asleep, I got dizzy trying to figure out whether it was 5, 6 or 7 o'clock and still couldn't figure it out. They could come up with a slight change that doesn't take away the simple dial design.


I second this. In sleepy foggy brains it can be hard to establish orientation with all similar markers on a dial. I only wear my 856 when I sleep for that reason. Can tell the time at a glance clearly with no brain involvement at all.


----------



## Backup

Can the Sinn 556 bracelet be adjusted down to comfortably fit on a 6.25" wrist?


----------



## Cannonball

Backup said:


> Can the Sinn 556 bracelet be adjusted down to comfortably fit on a 6.25" wrist?


Yes.


----------



## svorkoetter

dnslater said:


> Not a fan of adding dots to the clean Bauhaus dial. No issues finding 12:00 for me as if the watch is on my wrist I know where 12 is by my wrist orientation...... Same reason I can find 12 in the light. Black date wheel is not all that visible.


That assumes it's on your wrist, and not laying on your night table in who-knows-what orientation.

Perhaps another approach would be to use a different colour lume on the 12 o'clock index. So the look would be unchanged in the light.


----------



## LH2

I prefer the 556A partly because of the 12:00 recognition issue with the 'I' version, but more because I really like the inconspicuous small 430 date, and matte black dial.

In the end, it doesn't matter though. I sold mine as it was a little small, and other pilots I own fit me better. Also, the hands are too short on the 556 (and 856 for that matter). Surprised this doesn't bother more people.


----------



## Takemusu

LH2 said:


> I prefer the 556A partly because of the 12:00 recognition issue with the 'I' version, but more because I really like the inconspicuous small 430 date, and matte black dial.
> 
> In the end, it doesn't matter though. I sold mine as it was a little small, and other pilots I own fit me better. Also, the hands are too short on the 556 (and 856 for that matter). Surprised this doesn't bother more people.


Doesn't bother me. I think the hands are right where I want them. The minute hand extends right to the minute marker, clearly by design choice. Easy to determine exact time.


----------



## Couls

After going through a myriad of straps I've finally settled on an Atelier du Cuir tan Zulu. These are a great strap and reasonably priced. And no I don't work for them. Very happy with my 556A on it.


----------



## Ottovonn

I've had my Sinn 556 for over a year now and despite browsing this thread often, I don't believe I've posted in it. Here it is on a subdued 'merican NATO.


----------



## alvinpatrick

I've been lusting over the 556i for months and was planning to pull the trigger within the next couple weeks. Finally got to see one up close at the local AD the other day. I was looking for one on the bracelet but they only had one on black leather. Pains me to say it but the watch did leave me a bit underwhelmed. I don't know if it was the glossy dial which still leaves me with mixed feelings about it or because I really wanted to see it on the bracelet and the leather strap failed to impress.

Don't get me wrong, I'm aware about the quality of the case and movement and even the strap and buckle did honestly feel like good quality but now I'm not sure I still want one. A part of me now also finds it hard to justify the price when I can get a Sarb, Certina, Tissot, and many others at less than half the price. Even a Damasko I saw at another AD and a Tag calibre 5 at another AD felt more right for their price. Maybe I should really see one on bracelet.

I wanted to love the 556. I really did.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes

It's probably harder to justify now now that the price is what it is. I recently purchased one and I kinda know what you mean about it being underwhleming in looks but I reminded myself that was part of the reason why I bought it - I needed a simple, legible, tough, modestly proportioned, no nonsense daily beater. It is a fine watch in construction, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder (it looks cool to me) but it's now priced at the very limit to justify buying one (doesn't help that we pay 20% VAT in the UK), IMHO. Here's mine:











alvinpatrick said:


> I've been lusting over the 556i for months and was planning to pull the trigger within the next couple weeks. Finally got to see one up close at the local AD the other day. I was looking for one on the bracelet but they only had one on black leather. Pains me to say it but the watch did leave me a bit underwhelmed. I don't know if it was the glossy dial which still leaves me with mixed feelings about it or because I really wanted to see it on the bracelet and the leather strap failed to impress.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm aware about the quality of the case and movement and even the strap and buckle did honestly feel like good quality but now I'm not sure I still want one. A part of me now also finds it hard to justify the price when I can get a Sarb, Certina, Tissot, and many others at less than half the price. Even a Damasko I saw at another AD and a Tag calibre 5 at another AD felt more right for their price. Maybe I should really see one on bracelet.
> 
> I wanted to love the 556. I really did.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

*Re: And here it is!*

are the gaskets on our 556 normal or Viton one?


----------



## alvinpatrick

I pretty much agree. I too am in need of a simple, legible, tough, modestly proportioned, no nonsense daily watch. I wouldn't say I'm looking for a beater though as I'd wear this to work where attire is business casual. Looking at the pictures on bracelet I haven't given up hope yet that I'll like it. Maybe I'll find the price justification on the bracelet?



ryanmanyes said:


> It's probably harder to justify now now that the price is what it is. I recently purchased one and I kinda know what you mean about it being underwhleming in looks but I reminded myself that was part of the reason why I bought it - I needed a simple, legible, tough, modestly proportioned, no nonsense daily beater. It is a fine watch in construction, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder (it looks cool to me) but it's now priced at the very limit to justify buying one (doesn't help that we pay 20% VAT in the UK), IMHO. Here's mine:


----------



## Ottovonn

I bought my Sinn 556i without having the opportunity to see it in person. I made the mistake of choosing the strap option to save some cash. I was initially underwhelmed when I received mine. Nevertheless, I kept it and wore it on the leather strap, which I eventually removed and wore on a NATO. That made the watch more enjoyable for me. When I finally ordered the bracelet from watchbuys, which I immediately installed on the watch, I was impressed. The bracelet completes the 556i. I'm currently wearing mine on NATO, but there is no substitute for the bracelet.


----------



## Cannonball

Got a Sinn fine link bracelet for my 556i today. At first I thought it was too busy, but it's growing on me fast. After some wabi I bet it will look more casual. It's a bit shiny right now.

It's very comfortable, and the bracelet links are VERY smooth as you pass you finger over them. I thought they would be bumpier from the photos I've looked at. The bottom clasp is as smooth as the rest of the bracelet. It would never snag on anything, not that there is an issue with the normal bracelet. Just a little slicker version.


----------



## Ottovonn

^ That looks really nice paired with the 556i


----------



## Choppers

Hi there, im currently considering getting a 556a on bracelet and just had a few Q's i was hoping some of you current owners might be able to answer...

Is it true the 556 scratches and smudges very easily, i've particularly heard about minor scratches appearing on the dial due to the outer A/R coating, is this true ?? And if so what have others done to keep it looking sharp, is the outer A/R coating easy to remove ?? Also is the date window on the 556a too small to be legible ??

Other watches im considering buying are the Seiko Sarb033 (looks to be not as nicely finished, has a hardlex display back, undecorated movement, and there have been numerous complaints regarding the bracelet but... it comes with an in-house movement with more power reserve and is more than half the price of the 556). 
Or a Tourby Small Aviator G4c (Uses the same case as the 556 but Tourby claims it is "specialy hardened and very robust against scratches" they don't say if it's had any other treatment compared to the 556 case though, it also has a greater degree of anti-magnetism, solid case back, which id prob prefer but less water resistance, and not the top grade 2824-2 movement fitted to the 556, it's also a bit cheaper).

Any assistance would be most appreciated.


Choppers


----------



## slow_mo

Choppers said:


> Hi there, im currently considering getting a 556a on bracelet and just had a few Q's i was hoping some of you current owners might be able to answer...
> 
> Is it true the 556 scratches and smudges very easily, i've particularly heard about minor scratches appearing on the dial due to the outer A/R coating, is this true ?? And if so what have others done to keep it looking sharp, is the outer A/R coating easy to remove ?? Also is the date window on the 556a too small to be legible ??
> 
> Other watches im considering buying are the Seiko Sarb033 (looks to be not as nicely finished, has a hardlex display back, undecorated movement, and there have been numerous complaints regarding the bracelet but... it comes with an in-house movement with more power reserve and is more than half the price of the 556).
> Or a Tourby Small Aviator G4c (Uses the same case as the 556 but Tourby claims it is "specialy hardened and very robust against scratches" they don't say if it's had any other treatment compared to the 556 case though, it also has a greater degree of anti-magnetism, solid case back, which id prob prefer but less water resistance, and not the top grade 2824-2 movement fitted to the 556, it's also a bit cheaper).
> 
> Any assistance would be most appreciated.
> 
> Choppers


A/R coating - My 556A's seems to have some fine scratches compared with my other watches with sapphire crystals. Not sure how to get rid of the outer A/R coating.

Date - I find the date comfortable to read.

And yes... Get one on bracelet as it is cheaper to buy straps later on.


----------



## Choppers

slow_mo said:


> A/R coating - My 556A's seems to have some fine scratches compared with my other watches with sapphire crystals. Not sure how to get rid of the outer A/R coating.
> 
> Date - I find the date comfortable to read.
> 
> And yes... Get one on bracelet as it is cheaper to buy straps later on.


Cheers for the input, is it also true the bracelet comes with a diver's extension ??


----------



## dnslater

Choppers said:


> Cheers for the input, is it also true the bracelet comes with a diver's extension ??


Yes, it has a proper divers extension. Very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## rollisays




----------



## slow_mo

Here's one wrist shot taken last week.


----------



## emptym

svorkoetter said:


> I really like the 556I, and with two small changes, I'd buy it ...
> 
> View attachment 1477567





Dufresne said:


> Not being able to identify 12:00 in the dark drove me nuts when I had my 556I. You are spot on. Can't see the second change you made.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you guys or anyone else seen the Ronin Rotomatic? I just discovered it. Solves the problem of the 556i's tough to distinguish 12. I like the hand shape and the fact that it doesn't have the date. But water resistance is low (3 atm) and the size is too big, for me at least (42mm).

Here's an older thread about it.


----------



## emptym

I caved in and got one:










I'd been looking a long time for something versatile, durable, accurate, and subtle. This works. It's almost perfect. A bit thinner would be better imo. (Sinn says 11mm; Watchbuys says 10. It measures 11 to me.)

Thanks for all the pics and thoughts in this thread everyone. They were very helpful.


----------



## r0n_dL

Received mine from Watchbuys yesterday. Couldn't be happier with purchase of my first "real" watch. 

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Cannonball

r0n_dL said:


> Received mine from Watchbuys yesterday. Couldn't be happier with purchase of my first "real" watch.
> 
> Here are a few pics:


Congrats! Lovely watch for sure.

Have the serial numbers broken 10,000? I bought one at the top of the year and it was very high 9Ks.


----------



## r0n_dL

Cannonball said:


> Congrats! Lovely watch for sure.
> 
> Have the serial numbers broken 10,000? I bought one at the top of the year and it was very high 9Ks.


Mine is slightly above 6300


----------



## Dufresne

Congrats! I love mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

r0n_dL said:


> Mine is slightly above 6300


casebacks could have been made in one batch? Mine was purchased last summer and in the mid 7000's.


----------



## r0n_dL

dnslater said:


> casebacks could have been made in one batch? Mine was purchased last summer and in the mid 7000's.


Interesting. Was yours an "I" or an "A"


----------



## itsajobar

Does anyone know what the cost of a regular service on one of these is? I called WATCHBUYS and they told me 450 bucks. The person I talked to said he wasn't sure however. Seems kind of high for a $1300 watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Bought my 556A in last year Apr, serial number was high 7k+.
Cost of servicing shouldn't be so high. It's an ETA 2824 movement, any reputable watch maker can service it.

Here's a photo I took sometime ago.


----------



## barry72

The hairline scratches are starting to annoy me, has anyone removed the top AR coating yet?


----------



## spsurfer

barry72 said:


> The hairline scratches are starting to annoy me, has anyone removed the top AR coating yet?


Yes, I have my 556 since 2010, got some scratches in the AR coating. As I had to send the watch again to Sinn (fine adjusting - since it's running PERFECTLY) I asked them to polish the AR coating off.
I really can't tell the difference, but now it's scratch proove.

I think every watchmaker can get it off for you.

Regards
surfer


----------



## Ctml

spsurfer said:


> Yes, I have my 556 since 2010, got some scratches in the AR coating. As I had to send the watch again to Sinn (fine adjusting - since it's running PERFECTLY) I asked them to polish the AR coating off.
> I really can't tell the difference, but now it's scratch proove.
> 
> I think every watchmaker can get it off for you.
> 
> Regards
> surfer


If you don't mind me asking, how much is Sinn charging to service your watch and is it worth sending it back to them for it (I assume you're not based in Germany)?


----------



## spsurfer

Ctml said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much is Sinn charging to service your watch and is it worth sending it back to them for it (I assume you're not based in Germany)?


Hi, im MY case, I didn't pay anything (I'm living in Spain). But that was due of a tiny scratch on the glossy dial I wanted to get rid of. The scratch was so small that on an overcast day as in germany  you couldn't see it. Here in Spain with sun, it bothered me.
I would ask directly at Sinn. Anyway, I think every watchmaker could get rid of the AR coating.

I just can praise the top customer service of Sinn!!!

Regards
surfer


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Sklegg

My recent 556i acquisition has become my everyday watch, stuck on one of these 3 zulus. I love it.


----------



## phased

almost dead set on purchasing a 556i but unsure as to whether i should stick with the black leather band or upgrade to the bracelet. the question would be easier if they were the same price but they're not.

comments?

it's my first nice watch and will likely be a daily wearer. to work (smart casual environment), on weekends, etc.

edit: also, can i take out / replace the band / bracelet myself, or do i need to go to a jeweller to do this?


----------



## yogarrell

phased said:


> almost dead set on purchasing a 556i but unsure as to whether i should stick with the black leather band or upgrade to the bracelet. the question would be easier if they were the same price but they're not.
> 
> comments?
> 
> it's my first nice watch and will likely be a daily wearer. to work (smart casual environment), on weekends, etc.
> 
> edit: also, can i take out / replace the band / bracelet myself, or do i need to go to a jeweller to do this?


I went with the 556A on black leather strap. I love it, but often wish for the bracelet. Most on this list recommend getting the bracelet, and finding straps else where. Apparently the Sinn straps are pricey, so you can find nice ones for less money. It's pretty easy to change the strap/bracelet. Ask watch buys to send you a tool. I'm not sure that one comes with that watch.


----------



## Cannonball

phased said:


> almost dead set on purchasing a 556i but unsure as to whether i should stick with the black leather band or upgrade to the bracelet. the question would be easier if they were the same price but they're not.
> 
> comments?
> 
> it's my first nice watch and will likely be a daily wearer. to work (smart casual environment), on weekends, etc.
> 
> edit: also, can i take out / replace the band / bracelet myself, or do i need to go to a jeweller to do this?


If you're buying from Watchbuys, with the purchase of the 556 on a bracelet, you can use the points earned to get a Sinn strap from them for about $50, maybe even less.

That's what I would recommend.


----------



## cheoah

Phased, I would recommend the bracelet. I wear mine with the bracelet but it came on the black band and I bought the bracelet for $320 or so. I bought used. It's a great watch. The bracelet is challenging to install, I think some people really struggle with it. Took me about ten minutes, which is a long time for a basic task like that. Not complaining, just narrative. The watch is even more stunning in person. Get it and wear it!


----------



## phased

thanks for the feedback, guys. i'm actually obliged to purchase from my local dealer here in australia so will be doing that.

leaning towards just getting both and seeing how they look feel. sort of hard to rely on speculation.

i'm going to step back here and ask and broader and suitably more difficult question (that i thought i'd already answered in my mind): 556a or 556i?


----------



## Cannonball

phased said:


> thanks for the feedback, guys. i'm actually obliged to purchase from my local dealer here in australia so will be doing that.
> 
> leaning towards just getting both and seeing how they look feel. sort of hard to rely on speculation.
> 
> i'm going to step back here and ask and broader and suitably more difficult question (that i thought i'd already answered in my mind): 556a or 556i?


I had the 556a for a few years, but as I reached my mid 40s I could not read the date any longer. Sold it and immediately purchased a 556i that I feel is connect better with, and most if the time I can read the date.

To me, the 556i feels more mature and dressy, but easily dresses down too.

But I did wear the 556a a ton and really enjoyed it.


----------



## dhtjr

phased said:


> thanks for the feedback, guys. i'm actually obliged to purchase from my local dealer here in australia so will be doing that.
> 
> leaning towards just getting both and seeing how they look feel. sort of hard to rely on speculation.
> 
> i'm going to step back here and ask and broader and suitably more difficult question (that i thought i'd already answered in my mind): 556a or 556i?


I had the A for a while but sold it. Great watch, but I think if I got another 556, it would be the I version. More legible date, and I like the stark simplicity of the dial. And though I generally don't like bracelets, I would get it on the bracelet. The other day I tried one on with bracelet at the Watchbuys show, and it looked and felt great. Plus you could put a wide variety of straps on it. Keep in mind that any custom straps will need to be thinned at the lugs, as the clearance between the spring bars and case is quite tight on the 556 models; I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Dufresne

phased said:


> thanks for the feedback, guys. i'm actually obliged to purchase from my local dealer here in australia so will be doing that.
> 
> leaning towards just getting both and seeing how they look feel. sort of hard to rely on speculation.
> 
> i'm going to step back here and ask and broader and suitably more difficult question (that i thought i'd already answered in my mind): 556a or 556i?


I went the other way. I had an I for a week or so and sold it. In addition to being quite plain (which may be a good thing?), it's nearly impossible to tell the time with the lume as the 12:00 is identical to the other indices. A year or so later I came back to 556 but bought the A. I've been wearing it for months and love it. However, I use a Nomos Orion for dress/work purposes and the 556 is my travel/"weekend" watch. Perhaps the I is more versatile to some degree as it has no Arabic numerals, but it's still a sport watch and I really don't think it's anything more than marginally dressier than the A. If you would be comfortable wearing the I with a suit and tie then you would be comfortable wearing the A in the same circumstances. Can't go wrong either way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

By the way, buy it on the bracelet--you'll want it sooner or later so save yourself some money now. Then by a strap online. If you want a Sinn strap, they come up on the sales forum fairly often. However, there are many many excellent alternatives and 20 mm straps aren't hard to find.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Forgot to mention I have the 556i. I have not had any trouble reading the time but I can see why others might. The 12 and 6 axis line up easily for me, but it's no damasko DA 36, the watch I'm wearing at this moment. The dial on the 556i is a rich, lustrous black. I'm sure the 556a is great too.


----------



## r0n_dL

Trying out my new Crown & Buckle Habitue strap. I'm really liking how versatile this watch has been. Think I'm going pickup some Canvas Nato & Leather Zulu straps for when I want to switch things up


----------



## whitnorris

556i review on Worn and Wound...


----------



## i_am_gulo

I've had my Sinn 556i


----------



## yogarrell

The other day I noticed that my 556 didn't look like it was running as smoothly as it was at first. I haven't really checked to see if it's keeping good time or not. Is it possible the mechanism would start to have a little stutter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## barnefko

I have a 556i in the mail and on its way to me. I'll inspect it very carefully and I'm gonna be extremely picky when it comes to faults and timekeeping problems. 
If yours is within the 2 year guarantee I would immediately ship it off to Sinn. Let's not forget that we all payed a lot of money for these watches, they are meant to be perfectly engineered and run without problems!


----------



## itsajobar

I was thinking about getting the molded rubber strap from WATCHBUYS. Does anyone have any feedback on this strap? How does it fit? How long does the rubber last? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phased

thanks for all of your advice here guys - opted for the bracelet in the end and managed to get the calf leather thrown in for good measure. absolute pleasure dealing with define watches down here in australia.

i haven't yet fitted / tried on the leather, but very happy with the bracelet. although due to my small wrists, i had to take out an extra link so now i have an uneven amount on either side. no big deal, i guess. already eyeing off one of those army green rubber numbers..

it's funny - was torn between the 556i and a for so long - but now that i have the a 556i, i know it was the right choice.


----------



## le_paulo

I bought a Sinn 556 in April from an AD and noticed that within 24 hours the crystal had already developed scratches. I sent a video showing the scratches back to the AD and hoped to get a quick response to send the watch back for replacement. Instead I was told I could send it back but only after paying for a new crystal while the scractched one was send to Sinn Germany for testing.

That seemed ridiculous to me so given the reasonably common problem amongst other 556 owners on this and other forums and the fact the watch was 2 days old. There was a long exchange of emails with me querying the AD's logic in his handling of the warranty and the AD responding by politely offering to do the repairs *at my cost*. Hardly the stuff of a company proud of its tool watches so I pulled the 556 out of rotation and put it down to an expensive mistake.

Fast forward 2 months and I get an email out of the blue from the AD saying that during his trip to Sinn Germany, they had acknowledged a widespread problem with the crystal AR coating scratching easily and that it would be replaced under warranty (I know some of you have chosen to scrub the AR off, not my preferred approach). A replacement crystal was ordered, installed, and 6 weeks later I have a completely refurbished 556A.

Three comments to this: Firstly, bravo to Sinn for acknowledging the problem and fixing it. Secondly, bravo the internet and this forum for raising awareness. Thirdly and most importantly: if you have a 556 with easily scratched crystal, time to get onto your AD to have it replaced!


----------



## slow_mo

le_paulo said:


> Fast forward 2 months and I get an email out of the blue from the AD saying that during his trip to Sinn Germany, they had acknowledged a widespread problem with the crystal AR coating scratching easily and that it would be replaced under warranty (I know some of you have chosen to scrub the AR off, not my preferred approach). A replacement crystal was ordered, installed, and 6 weeks later I have a completely refurbished 556A.
> 
> Three comments to this: Firstly, bravo to Sinn for acknowledging the problem and fixing it. Secondly, bravo the internet and this forum for raising awareness. Thirdly and most importantly: if you have a 556 with easily scratched crystal, time to get onto your AD to have it replaced!


Possible to share that email?


----------



## whitnorris

le_paulo said:


> Fast forward 2 months and I get an email out of the blue from the AD saying that during his trip to Sinn Germany, they had acknowledged a widespread problem with the crystal AR coating scratching easily and that it would be replaced under warranty (I know some of you have chosen to scrub the AR off, not my preferred approach). A replacement crystal was ordered, installed, and 6 weeks later I have a completely refurbished 556A.


The only issue that I forsee is that you will soon begin to see new scratches on the AR coating. I know that I have one on my 3 wk old 556i. I believe that I will eventually remove the AR coating, but since I am in Stuttgart may request Sinn do it (if possible).

It is a fantastic watch, but does show smudges and light wear rather easily. Light rubs or knocks easily show on the SS that would not on my Seamaster. Due to this, I would love to see a tegimented version of the 556 where the case would be a little tougher.


----------



## Choppers

So it's the 1st September, which for every Sinn enthusiast knows it's that time of year again where the Sinn range jumps up in price by about 5%, why Sinn does this I've no idea, maybe in an attempt to push the brand up or perhaps to encourage sales beforehand. I myself have been extremely interested in purchasing a 556a recently so have been counting down to this date for sometime. What gets me though is the 556 seems to have started out as quite an affordable, well priced piece, but is now edging towards the higher end of what you should be getting for your money. The Speedbird III for instance uses the same 316L stainless steel for construction (albeit not satinized), as well as housing the same ETA 2824-2 Top movement as the 556, however the Speedbird III goes arguably further by offering a nicer bracelet and a higher degree of anti-magnetism, yet comes in at an astonishing £300 cheaper!!

What's been stopping me from pulling the trigger on the 556a though has been the minor downfalls of the 556, the outer anti-reflective coating which scratches and picks up prints and smudges easily, the satinized stainless steel which again can scratch and dent. I'm very surprised that in order to keep the 556 competitive Sinn hasn't slightly updated the model and rolled it out in it's own tegimented steel. Some will argue that the current satinized steel gives the 556 a unique look, but this is a tool watch after all and one that commands a high price, surely you're going to want a watch that remains in tip-top condition. Domasko for instance already does this with their ice-hardened cases but have decided not to dip their range below the 40mm size, which i believe is one of the main draws towards the 556.

Strange then that Archimedes have just updated their own tool watch... the Archimede Outdoor Protect, it's a curious looking watch with a hooded lug design, minimal dial, anti-reflective coating on the under side of the sapphire crystal, comes in at 39mm, screw-in crown, 200m water resistance, but most importantly (i think) is constructed of hardened stainless steel to a level of 1200 Vickers, putting it on par with Sinn's tegimented steel, which as we know Sinn only offers on it's pricier models. The bracelet has also had the same hardened treatment and the whole package comes in at around £550 ?!

I've attached a pic from the Archimedes website, what do you 556ers think ?? I'd have to say from a potential buyer's perspective it's a very coy move on the part of Archimedes indeed.


----------



## yogarrell

Choppers said:


> I've attached a pic from the Archimedes website, what do you 556ers think ?? I'd have to say from a potential buyer's perspective it's a very coy move on the part of Archimedes indeed.


You make good points about the watches you mentioned being better values than the 556. I'd rather look at my 556a than either of the watches you mention. Although, I would like to have a Damasko. Now that I think about it, I would get the Damasko, if I could afford another.


----------



## dhtjr

Worn and Wound did a good review a few days back of the Archimede Outdoor. A lot to like about it for sure. The 39mm size with the short hooded lugs is great for us small-wristed guys. Hardened case and bracelet, and the right-angled rehaut is an interesting touch. I also love the branded rubber strap that can be purchased extra. One pet peeve I have about it, and many other watches for that matter, is the crude date window. I mean, is it really that much trouble and expense to put in a nice beveled date window instead of just punching a hole? Even Sinn does the same thing on some of their watches, including the 556. Contrast that to Stowa--reasonably priced quality watches with a properly done date window on their flieger models. I realize I'm in the minority with this minor issue. Rant over. Sorry. ;-)


----------



## yogarrell

Anybody use their 556 in the water? Since the 556 is rated at 200 meter water resistance, on the right band, it should be fine for swimming, yes?


----------



## barry72

yogarrell said:


> Anybody use their 556 in the water? Since the 556 is rated at 200 meter water resistance, on the right band, it should be fine for swimming, yes?


Yes


----------



## yogarrell

barry72 said:


> Yes


I swim in the sea, also wonder about the temperature. It's between 50 and 60 degrees, usually. Only for 20 to 40 minutes. Funny how the time in the water is a direct reflection of the temperature of the water . . .


----------



## barry72

It has got a double sealed screw down crown giving a pressure proof of 20 bar which is approximately 200 metres. According to Chronomaster: http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/watches/sinn-556-i-stainless-steel-automatic-wristwatch/sin-64a/


----------



## yogarrell

My 556 is losing about 30 seconds a day. That seems a bit much for a watch that's less than 1 year old. Got it new about 9 months ago. Thoughts?


----------



## Cannonball

yogarrell said:


> My 556 is losing about 30 seconds a day. That seems a bit much for a watch that's less than 1 year old. Got it new about 9 months ago. Thoughts?


Did that start happening suddenly or gradually over time? I would find a watchmaker to get it adjusted or send it in for warranty work.


----------



## yogarrell

Cannonball said:


> Did that start happening suddenly or gradually over time? I would find a watchmaker to get it adjusted or send it in for warranty work.


All the sudden I noticed that it was losing time, and I was adjusting it a couple times a week. Since it's still under warranty, I'll be in touch with Watchbuys.


----------



## cheoah

Excessive, especially considering it was set to +7 before it shipped. Mine is -30 at two years old


----------



## cheoah

Yoga, thanks for letting us know how it ends up with watch buys. I do not think your situation is unique, mine suffers the same in accuracy. My 556i was purchased from them, but not by me. I found them remarkably unhelpful, though I must have caught the wrong person on the wrong day. Nevertheless, I'm unconvinced I want to have to deal with them, for which I have no choice as a sinn owner. He was a pretentious jerk really, the kind which I rarely encounter. To contrast, Ms. Damasko was great when I contacted them. Prompt, courteous, you know, the basics. Good luck, hopefully they will attend to the inaccuracy of,your Sinn and take it seriously. They appear overly flippant about accuracy from my experience. Sorry for all the volunteer commas, and best of luck with the watch, and with those 50 degree short swims  must be pacific or New England...


----------



## phased

what's this type of band called? and best place to acquire one for use on my 556i? (do sinn make one, for that matter?)

cheers!


----------



## Dufresne

It's called a steel mesh bracelet. Sinn does not make one but it shouldn't be hard to find a 20mm one on the internet.


----------



## cats33cats

phased said:


> what's this type of band called? and best place to acquire one for use on my 556i? (do sinn make one, for that matter?)
> 
> cheers!


I got mine from a company called Staib (I think), and they can be found all over amazon. You will need a 20mm width one as the above poster mentioned and be sure to get the matte finish.

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## yogarrell

cheoah said:


> Yoga, thanks for letting us know how it ends up with watch buys. I do not think your situation is unique, mine suffers the same in accuracy. My 556i was purchased from them, but not by me. I found them remarkably unhelpful, though I must have caught the wrong person on the wrong day. Nevertheless, I'm unconvinced I want to have to deal with them, for which I have no choice as a sinn owner. He was a pretentious jerk really, the kind which I rarely encounter. To contrast, Ms. Damasko was great when I contacted them. Prompt, courteous, you know, the basics. Good luck, hopefully they will attend to the inaccuracy of,your Sinn and take it seriously. They appear overly flippant about accuracy from my experience. Sorry for all the volunteer commas, and best of luck with the watch, and with those 50 degree short swims  must be pacific or New England...


I may put mine up for sale. I'm interested in a Damasko with 1-12 bezel.


----------



## Dufresne

cats33cats said:


> I got mine from a company called Staib (I think), and they can be found all over amazon. You will need a 20mm width one as the above poster mentioned and be sure to get the matte finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using


A "matte" finish on most of the stuff I've seen would be a bead-blasted finish, right? Maybe this is what Staib calls it, but elsewhere I might look for a "brushed" finish to match the 556.


----------



## cats33cats

Dufresne said:


> A "matte" finish on most of the stuff I've seen would be a bead-blasted finish, right? Maybe this is what Staib calls it, but elsewhere I might look for a "brushed" finish to match the 556.


That's true, the matte finish lacks the brush marks that the case has. Here's a few photos for reference. This is the matte Staib:










Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Quicksilver

Just joined the Sinn Club


----------



## stefano11

a little late to the party, but... enjoying my first Sinn and just want to share a few pics of my new (to me) 556i...it's turning out to be my most versatile watch... probably a combination of the basic but striking and well balanced dial, satinized finish, and 20mm bracelet... a perfect example of "less is more" when done right... I did have to remove the exterior AR costing due to the amount of scratches....


----------



## bzbuzz

stefano11 said:


> a little late to the party, but... enjoying my first Sinn and just want to share a few pics of my new (to me) 556i...it's turning out to be my most versatile watch... probably a combination of the basic but striking and well balanced dial, satinized finish, and 20mm bracelet... a perfect example of "less is more" when done right... I did have to remove the exterior AR costing due to the amount of scratches....


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## stefano11

got it from Mike (mfm22) from the FS forum...i believe i'm the 3rd owner.


----------



## slow_mo

stefano11 said:


> a little late to the party, but... enjoying my first Sinn and just want to share a few pics of my new (to me) 556i...it's turning out to be my most versatile watch... probably a combination of the basic but striking and well balanced dial, satinized finish, and 20mm bracelet... a perfect example of "less is more" when done right... I did have to remove the exterior AR costing due to the amount of scratches....


Hi. How did you remove the AR coating?


----------



## stefano11

i first used Brasso polish w/ a cloth but got impatient, so i taped up the bezel then used small pieces of very fine grit 3M sanding pads (didn't have Garyflex sanding blocks)...decided on those after reading through some threads in the forums


----------



## Hicks

I did a spontaneous AR coating removal this morning on my 556. The coating was getting quite scratched, and it was annoying me. 

It took about ½ an hour. I tried a few different products to remove it (in a semi-panic if I'm honest). Brasso was pretty ineffectual, as was a Brillo pad. A 3200 grit micro mesh cloth did the trick in the end, but I did try a much coarser grit that didn't damage the sapphire either. 

I didn't need to mask the case because the crystal is slightly raised above the case by a mm or so. 

I really don't think an external coating is necessary. The dial is so uncluttered on the 556 and I think a double coating is only really needed when you have a chronograph that uses very small hands.


----------



## gaptooth00

Hi guys 

My name is Kenny , 
I haven't posted in a long time ( nearly 3 years ) 

Currently i have a black PVD techne Goshawk , which I love and has served me well for over 2 yrs , prior to that I used to wear a Victorinox Original , which looked 
OK but was terrible in terms of durability <|

I wanted to make the "Step Up" and purchase my first serious watch , and I need a bit of help / advice / assistance on the two watches I am considering which fall within 
the £500>£1000 mark 









*Sinn 556
**I know it is the entry level sinn , but whenever i see this watch it looks great with a brilliant aesthetic and crisp , clean lines . The case and strap look timeless , I know that it doesn't have 
the features of the 856 , like magnetic field protection and tegiment steel case , but so what . Are there any users out there who have had bad experiences with the 556 , and if there are 
please tell me what they are . 
*






*

Archimede Outdoor Protect 
**Now this watch has been around for a few years , but they have recently brought out a "protect" version with hardened steel casing , which the sinn does not have. I have also 
read an amazing review of this watch on wornandwound.com , and the guy was waxing lyrical about how unique and good looking this watch is , and I agree with him . Does anyone own this 
watch ( the protect or normal version ) , and once again - how would you rate it , have there been any issues , any problems with the movement or accuracy

My heart is saying Sinn , but my head is saying " give the archimede a try , it has more features , and its cheaper .

Any help / advice would be very very grateful

Kenny*


----------



## Dufresne

I've owned both. Sold the Outdoor within two weeks. I've had the 556A for six months and am wearing it now. For me, the size is perfect, the brushed case is awesome and it's very versatile. I love it. The Outdoor was nice, but I like the 556 better. Also, I prefer the 556 design over the lugless Archimede. Both are great watches though. I didn't own the Protect but I have read that while it has a brushed finish, it is slightly darker. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## itsajobar

556 was the first watch I knew I had to have. I saved some $$ over a few months and purchased one used on recon. Best watch purchase I've ever made. I wear it all the time and only take it off when I shower. Outstanding lume, top grade automatic movement, screwed down crown, sapphire crystal and drilled lugs from a brand rich in history. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell

My 556 came with a leather strap, and I've had it about a year now. I'm considering a bracelet. Will a new bracelet look odd on a year old watch?

By the way, thanks for the notes on AR removal.


----------



## yogarrell

yogarrell said:


> I may put mine up for sale. I'm interested in a Damasko with 1-12 bezel.


I spoke with Matt at WatchBuys yesterday. Basically he told me that I could do a 7-day timing test that is outlined on the WatchBuys site. I had read on this thread that Sinn had acknowledged a problem with the AR coating on some watches that resulted in easy scratches. He did say that I could send the watch in for the timing issue, but that if it wasn't out by +-15 seconds, they wouldn't do anything.


----------



## yogarrell

yogarrell said:


> I spoke with Matt at WatchBuys yesterday. Basically he told me that I could do a 7-day timing test that is outlined on the WatchBuys site. I had read on this thread that Sinn had acknowledged a problem with the AR coating on some watches that resulted in easy scratches. He did say that I could send the watch in for the timing issue, but that if it wasn't out by +-15 seconds, they wouldn't do anything.


He also denied that Sinn had acknowledged any defect in AR coating.


----------



## cheoah

I took mine to get regulated. $35 later, it's running spot on for the last couple days. That makes it wearable and after all, it's the watch that drew me into automatic watches. Will put it on the winder and switch back to the tegimented 857. Don't really want to beat this up on the farm. I guess it's a good watch for the weekend, very pleased to have it running much better than -30. 


Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## Dufresne

It's winter and cold so I removed the bracelet on my 556A in order to install a leather nato I received from W&W (the Horween "NYC Nato"). However, the strap seems too thick to thread between the case and the springbars. Apparently it can be done because there are pics all over the W&W website with this strap on the 556. Anyone successfully install this strap on their 556? Did you have to use skinny springbars or something? Can anyone recommend any other good leather nato options? Thanks!


----------



## dhtjr

That's one thing I didn't like about my old 556. The lug clearance was too tight to accommodate most of my straps. Thinner spring bars may help, or maybe try some curved spring bars.



Dufresne said:


> It's winter and cold so I removed the bracelet on my 556A in order to install a leather nato I received from W&W (the Horween "NYC Nato"). However, the strap seems too thick to thread between the case and the springbars. Apparently it can be done because there are pics all over the W&W website with this strap on the 556. Anyone successfully install this strap on their 556? Did you have to use skinny springbars or something? Can anyone recommend any other good leather nato options? Thanks!


----------



## Dufresne

The good folks at W&W got back to me and suggested it was necessary to remove the spring bars and then reinstall them over the strap rather than thread the strap through the lugs with the spring bars in. Not sure why I didn't think of that. It works, but so much for swapping out natos quickly.


----------



## TubeDriver

Better late than never. 556I on a 6" wrist.

Watchbuys was easy to deal with and responsive to my questions.


----------



## windy1

first sinn watch been after one for along time got a 556A with my christmas bonus


----------



## BrakeHP

Same thing I did last year with the 556i... Enjoy!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

BrakeHP said:


> Same thing I did last year with the 556i... Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


As did I...but mine was purchased used...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Here's my recent 556i acquisition. Since I'll be wearing it mostly in casual everyday environments, right now it is on a Crown and Buckle Blackbird, a sporty and very comfortable strap that is rubberized on top and lined with calfskin.


----------



## TubeDriver

Nice looking setup!



cn24 said:


> Here's my recent 556i acquisition. Since I'll be wearing it mostly in casual everyday environments, right now it is on a Crown and Buckle Blackbird, a sporty and very comfortable strap that is rubberized on top and lined with calfskin.


----------



## Cannonball

Well, after 4 years, I'm out of the 556 club. Ended up trading my 556i for this Seiko GCBR997...










It ticks off all the boxes that were missing with the 556. Better lume and a date I can read. Some extras I did not expect to find was an in house movement and some color.

But it caught me by surprise. I did not expect to find a classy sports watch that I felt was stronger than the 556i.


----------



## yogarrell

That's a nice looking time piece!



Cannonball said:


> Well, after 4 years, I'm out of the 556 club. Ended up trading my 556i for this Seiko GCBR997...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ticks off all the boxes that were missing with the 556. Better lume and a date I can read. Some extras I did not expect to find was an in house movement and some color.
> 
> But it caught me by surprise. I did not expect to find a classy sports watch that I felt was stronger than the 556i.


----------



## toolonginexile

TubeDriver said:


> Nice looking setup!


Really nice .......


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## NedSchneebly

Mine is en route -- pics this weekend. Very excited for such an understated but solid piece.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## toolonginexile

yogarrell said:


> That's a nice looking time piece!


Very nice choice....I'm sticking with my sinn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Nice time to pick up a 556 if you're on the fence. Watchbuys reduced its pricing by $110! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrexx7

windy1 said:


> first sinn watch been after one for along time got a 556A with my christmas bonus


Looks great and congrats. Have been wanting this watch forever and finally obtained one myself. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jopex

I missed my 556 after flipping it so I got another one yesterday. Just great all arounder.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## ibbz

My 556 n a Jurgens flieger strap (I have 7 1/2 " wrist and it wears nicely on it - not small at all)
This is a killer combo - classic look.
On sale now, will miss it!


----------



## nosound

Unfortunately I put a few micro scratches on the metal back from the rotring (stupid german overengineering). Any tips to buff them out? I got a cape cod cloth but I heard that'll take away the finish, and that a scotch pad is too coarse.
Love the watch though. My first impression was that it was too plain - however, it's really grown on me. It's aggressively minimalist.


----------



## ibbz

I'd be too scared to try it myself. I'd just leave it if it's on the back.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## enderinheaven

yup, the 556 is the best simple, legible, no gimmick german at a great price... i love mine 









damasko snuck in... sorry 

cheers


----------



## MrDagon007

I love the clean 556 design, and to be frank I have been hesitating to add it or otherwise a somewhat similar Damasko DA34, which looks somewhat more toolish but is also a very good choice. Since I already have a superb Damasko I am leaning towards trying the Sinn. Any comments on the relative merits of the 2 competing watches?


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Back in the Sinn'ers club! I forgot how much I loved this watch and I was a fool to part with it in the first place.


----------



## speedbird_500

So it's gotta be a 556. I had a U2 a couple of years ago and sold it, since it was a bit too thick. Now I'm stuck, should I get the A or I?

I have a Rolex AirKing 5500 and an Omega Aqua Terra 38.5mm white dial, teak. I'm really leaning toward the 556A since it's visually more different than the other two.

Thoughts?


----------



## dnslater

speedbird_500 said:


> So it's gotta be a 556. I had a U2 a couple of years ago and sold it, since it was a bit too thick. Now I'm stuck, should I get the A or I?
> 
> I have a Rolex AirKing 5500 and an Omega Aqua Terra 38.5mm white dial, teak. I'm really leaning toward the 556A since it's visually more different than the other two.
> 
> Thoughts?


Get what you like best. 556i has a glossy reflective dial that is a deep black. Reads more modern and dressy 556a has a matte dial. More tactical.


----------



## jpfwatch

love my 556


----------



## 20100

Am really impatiently looking forward to receiving this beauty


----------



## rpss

For those that have seen/worn them, do you have a favourite between the two bracelet options? I'm looking at the 556 A on either the regular or fine bracelet. Is it worth paying the extra for the fine bracelet?


----------



## itsajobar

nothing wrong with the standard bracelet option...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

rpss said:


> For those that have seen/worn them, do you have a favourite between the two bracelet options? I'm looking at the 556 A on either the regular or fine bracelet. Is it worth paying the extra for the fine bracelet?


I prefer the standard Sinn bracelet - this design is what helps make a Sinn unique. If it matters, the fine bracelet has a butterfly clasp, which does look more dressy. The standard Sinn bracelet incorporates a divers extension and is likely more secure with the flip-lock claps. I have actually taken mine diving.


----------



## harrypotter

My Sinn on F71 Edition Nato Strap


----------



## 20100

My brand new watch arrived today, am so in love......


----------



## Shin Ryoku

My new 556 I:


----------



## rickyxt

I've just picked up a second hand Sinn 556i on bracelet. Really loving the watch and its my first automatic .

I've got a question for people with the bracelet. I've noticed that the two links that connected the bracelet with the watch lugs seem slightly different. One of them fits really tightly against the links where as the other link doesn't fit so flush and has more movement to it. Is this normal?

















Hopefully this makes sense!

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## itsajobar

outlet shopping, dinner then off to SunFest to see Boston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beadlesabout

This is my first post here after much lurking, which led to my purchase of the 556i. It's on a Hamilton canvas strap at the moment which I quite like, but really I'm after tan leather. It's just impossible to find one I like in the UK.

I really like this watch!


----------



## 20100

beadlesabout said:


> This is my first post here after much lurking, which led to my purchase of the 556i. It's on a Hamilton canvas strap at the moment which I quite like, but really I'm after tan leather. It's just impossible to find one I like in the UK.
> 
> I really like this watch!


Very nice with that Canvas. So Many straps suit that Sinn, I'm sure you'll find the perfect strap soon.
mine is at the top of this page.


----------



## 20100

Here it is on a brown double-ridged leather I found on eBay a long time ago.


----------



## ormondgators

I really want a 556a but I am afraid to drop 1k on a watch I've never tried on. the smallest I have now is a fortis flieger which is 42mm and my wrist is 6.75". I see a lot say it "wears" bigger than a 38.5mm but spending 1k for a "to see" scares me.

anyone close to Daytona Beach/Ormond Beach with one willing to let me strap it to my wrist for a quick minute would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shin Ryoku

My recently purchased Sinn 556 I on G-Black strap from Vintager Straps:


----------



## 20100

SINN 556A - Album on Imgur


----------



## joe_grundy

beadlesabout said:


> This is my first post here after much lurking, which led to my purchase of the 556i. It's on a Hamilton canvas strap at the moment which I quite like, but really I'm after tan leather. It's just impossible to find one I like in the UK.
> 
> I really like this watch!


For UK watchstraps I'd recommend Watch Straps - Replacement Watch Straps - westonwatchstraps.co.uk I've had a strap from them recently and also one or two clasps and bits and bobs. Great service and very inexpensive.


----------



## secfincorp

I almost hate to bring this up but has anyone done a hand swap for maybe the U1 or something a bit different. I have the 556A, LOVE IT, but am interested in how a different set of hands might look. Just a thought I have scoured the internet and really havent found any pics which leads me to the fact that I may be crazy.....


----------



## alvinpatrick

secfincorp said:


> I almost hate to bring this up but has anyone done a hand swap for maybe the U1 or something a bit different. I have the 556A, LOVE IT, but am interested in how a different set of hands might look. Just a thought I have scoured the internet and really havent found any pics which leads me to the fact that I may be crazy.....


I dunno, but I'd think U1 hands may overwhelm the 556 dial, especially if you were looking at the 556i. Maybe the 556a can take it?

FWIW after itching for a 556i for over a year I finally decided on the U1. Definitely not as elegant nor as versatile but it's still got a simple dial with a little bit more pop and I was looking for something built like a tank for daily desk diving.


----------



## secfincorp

Maybe a red seconds hand. BTW I am getting a U1 next for certain.....

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alvinpatrick

I think Sinn released a limited edition red hand 556 you can Google if you want an idea on how it looks.


----------



## mebiuspower

As a U1 owner I've considered the 556 but I might sway to get something dressier like the Frankfurt District line of dress watches.


----------



## secfincorp

alvinpatrick said:


> I think Sinn released a limited edition red hand 556 you can Google if you want an idea on how it looks.


I love it! Sort of like a yachtmaster seconds hand on a sub. Now I need to figure out how to get one......

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secfincorp

BTW, just received an email from watchbuys for a new Weiss limited edition 556

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shelfcompact

Are there any other sites that sell Sinn bracelets or straps other than WatchBuys and PageandCooper?


----------



## Gordon

Hi all,

Got my 556A a few days ago, 9523 signing in :-!

Have been thinking about a Sinn for many years now but other watches have always seemed to leap frog it.

I was looking into getting a Nomos Ahoi a few months ago and then started looking at other simple super legible dials with minimal clutter, 
that had a robust build and decent water resistance.

Most of my other watches are 42mm plus, but I was looking for something a little smaller that I could wear 24/7.

So, before the price got any higher I pulled the trigger. Got a 556A with bracelet and put it on a Di-Modell Denver.
I'm impressed with the threading on the crown and the extra strong springbars!

The 38.5mm took a little getting used to (I have a 7" wrist) but the comfort is excellent, even under a thick bikers jacket and gloves.
The size is perfect for touring.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## cheoah

What bike does your 556A ride, Gordon? 

I just traded a nice shotgun for a BMW F650 for getting around our large mountain farm. Got some knobbies, geared it down with new sprockets and new chain. Enjoy your new watch and safe cruising!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon

Currently riding a Honda CBR600fa &#55357;&#56836;

It's a lot like the 556, doesn't particularly stand out, great build quality, good for commuting, track days and touring, ticks all the boxes for me.



cheoah said:


> What bike does your 556A ride, Gordon?
> 
> I just traded a nice shotgun for a BMW F650 for getting around our large mountain farm. Got some knobbies, geared it down with new sprockets and new chain. Enjoy your new watch and safe cruising!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

I just realized that SUG is not listed in the side of my case. Is that normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick

itsajobar said:


> I just realized that SUG is not listed in the side of my case. Is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not an expert by any means but I recall the new runs don't have those any more. Either that or it depends on the batch. I know somebody had mentioned already before to not worry about this.


----------



## Hicksmat

Sinn 556 or Archimede Outdoor Protect? am sure this argument has been done to death, but humour me!


----------



## cb23

There have been some pretty bad issues with that outdoor model documented here on WUS in the german forum. You may wanna check that out


----------



## Astropin

Just received my first Sinn (the 556i) and absolutely love it. It wears a little bigger than its 38.5mm might suggest and looks perfect on my 6.5" wrist. Even my wife commented that she really liked the size.

Quick pic from my phone:


----------



## Greg`

My new 556i arrived yesterday. I'm very pleased thus far. Great build quality, perfect size, and extremely comfortable.

Forgive the low-quality cell phone picture:


----------



## shelfcompact

Cell pic:


----------



## gpb015

my first Sinn


----------



## jpfwatch

sinn 556 with heuerville strap (Tobacco oiled, rally pattern, beechwood stitch)


----------



## itsajobar

Has anyone tried regulating a 556 on their own? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinpatrick

itsajobar said:


> Has anyone tried regulating a 556 on their own?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you need to?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell

itsajobar said:


> Has anyone tried regulating a 556 on their own?


Mine was running about half a minute slow per day. And it was only about year old. I contacted Watch Buys. Then contacted RGM, they do the warranty work. I sent my 556 in, they regulated it. While it was there, I asked them to remove the AR coating, as it had fine scratches. I've had a love hate relationship with this watch. So, no, I haven't regulated my 556, but it did need it. RGM regulated mine under the warranty. Getting the AR coating removed cost a bit. It does keep time, and looks better.


----------



## streetfighter-r

Planning on purchasing the A vrsion with fine link bracelet before the increase in Sept. Can anyone confirm if the bracelet either standard or fine link has a micro adjustment like the IWV mkxvii?

Any A model with fine links to show off more pics...can get enough pics to satisfy day dreams until the watch is on my wrist (and hopefully not wear too small)!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

I have one with the standard bracelet which has a regular clasp with divers extension - and it has three micro adjustment holes. Nice comfortable bracelet. I believe the fine link bracelet uses a butterfly clasp - so I don't think it has micro adjustments.


----------



## Chaplain




----------



## Joshivan26

Driving slow on Sinn-day morning


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556 I on a Hirsch Rally artisan strap:


----------



## yogarrell

Good morning. I'm going to post my 556A in the for sale forum. Purchased in 2013, had it regulated by RGM in May of 2015. Also had them remove the AR coating. Runs great, no problems. Just moving on to other things.


----------



## njegos

hey guys...i'm thinking of getting a 556i. 

where can i check the serial number? i want to know the age of the watch.


----------



## dukembla

Maybe the Sinn customer service will help you with that.



njegos said:


> hey guys...i'm thinking of getting a 556i.
> 
> where can i check the serial number? i want to know the age of the watch.


----------



## njegos

ok. 
i sent them an email.


----------



## njegos

still no reply.

perhaps they're ignoring me because i don't have the date of the purchase, i only have the serial number. 

are you guys sure that they have all the watches in 1 database?


----------



## dukembla

Sinn 556i is rather new model and surely the production date is known. It might be that you are not getting the details but you have to have patience to wait their response to your query.


----------



## njegos

fortunately, you were right. i just got an email from sinn, and the watch is from 2009. 

i guess this means it houses an eta elabore movement.


----------



## dukembla

Too bad, and if the service history is unknown (=no service yet done) I would leave it.There are lots of others constantly available, especially in Germany.


----------



## njegos

@dukembla
still, the price has to be considered


----------



## dukembla

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hi, can anyone can confirm the case diameter if it is 37mm or 40mm ??? b-)


Can confirm it's neither. I guess it's 38.5mm See sinn.de
Mine says hi:


----------



## njegos

"In evolutionary biology, mimicry is a similarity of one species to another that protects one or both."


----------



## itsajobar

njegos said:


> "In evolutionary biology, mimicry is a similarity of one species to another that protects one or both."


Huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

njegos said:


> "In evolutionary biology, mimicry is a similarity of one species to another that protects one or both."


Does that quote refer to Sinn and Damasko?
Or just Sinn's own models 656, 556 a & i ?


----------



## debasercl

dukembla said:


> Does that quote refer to Sinn and Damasko?
> Or just Sinn's own models 656, 556 a & i ?


The strap and the background I believe.

Cheers


----------



## dukembla

debasercl said:


> The strap and the background I believe.
> 
> Cheers


Well, I guess that makes sense (=Sinn auf Deutch) too. 
And maybe this thread is too long


----------



## Choppers

Hicksmat said:


> Sinn 556 or Archimede Outdoor Protect? am sure this argument has been done to death, but humour me!


To sum up: with the Sinn you get a top grade ETA 2824 movement with an added Sinn gold rotor, standard stainless steel case and (optional) bracelet from a top German brand.

With the Archimede Outdoor Protect you get a watch from a slightly less respected German brand that includes a Sellita SW200 movement (which Archimede may regulate themselves), a fully tegimented case and bracelet (if you decide to opt for the bracelet) and better lume thanks to Archimede's use of BGW9 as Sinn have stuck with Super Luminova C1 for the 556.

The problem with the Archimede is that the bracelet has been known to rust in high moisture environments, and that the crown is apparently made from regular stainless steel, while the case being fully tegimented can then scratch the crown when winded. The Sinn 556 has an outer AR coating which scratches easily giving the appearance of a scratched crystal, why they haven't remedied this considering the price leaves a large "???" The case also isn't tegimented so over time it will get scratched and dinged.

In my opinion the Sinn 556 was probably quite a good deal a few years back but is now overpriced and very premium for what you're actually getting. To make this watch more competitive I think Sinn should consider having the case tegimented to bring it in line with their other watches and the Sinn tool appeal/aesthetic.

The Archimede Outdoor with fully tegimented case (and bracelet if you decided to opt. for it) is a 'steal' compared to other watches in this category (Sinn & Damasko), however it does sound like a bit of a gamble whether Archimede have perfected their tegimenting process yet. But their customer service does sound to be "top notch" so if there is an issue the money you've spent is safe.


----------



## jakesky

I own a 556a and find it to be a great timepiece. I've owned it for years, it gets plenty of wrist time and still looks new. I don't know what others are doing to scratch and dent their watches, but in my experience, you shouldn't have any issues with this piece. The versatility and timeless characteristics of the 556 are what drew me to purchasing one and I am glad I did.


----------



## njegos




----------



## mechanicalonly

That is a very good looking strap. May I ask where it is from?
Thanks


----------



## highbob

Very sweet 556 Weiss.


----------



## Ard

I am just about to buy a 556i are you guys going to cheer me on or what?

Ard


----------



## highbob

Go for it! I'm just about there myself.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Salvo

never seen before:-!


----------



## highbob

My new 556 I on a Maratac Zulu strap. The Sinn bracelet had some problems, but WatchBuys is sending a new one--this makes for a nice combo until the replacement arrives.


----------



## tincob

I know the strength of the 556 design is in the stark simplicity but I also like the looks of the 356 model and I wonder how the 556i would look with the syringe hands from the 356?

The hands should fit lengthwise because of the common 38.5mm body but am not sure of the hand hole diameter differences between the ETA 2824 and Valjoux 7750. Picture taken by a WUS member, kohanjj.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## jamsie

Very sharp looking 556 rendition Brad!


----------



## berryman

*Re: And here it is!*

However, I've read a number of posts complaining that the 556 is a scratch magnet (case and AR coating). Is there any truth to this or just sour grapes by a few folks expecting that all Sinn's are tegmented and built like tanks?


----------



## Bradjhomes

jamsie said:


> Very sharp looking 556 rendition Brad!


Thanks


----------



## Driv3r

*Re: And here it is!*



berryman said:


> However, I've read a number of posts complaining that the 556 is a scratch magnet (case and AR coating). Is there any truth to this or just sour grapes by a few folks expecting that all Sinn's are tegmented and built like tanks?


Scratches as easy as any other watch made of stainless steel!


----------



## jamsie




----------



## Choppers

tincob said:


> I know the strength of the 556 design is in the stark simplicity but I also like the looks of the 356 model and I wonder how the 556i would look with the syringe hands from the 356?
> 
> The hands should fit lengthwise because of the common 38.5mm body but am not sure of the hand hole diameter differences between the ETA 2824 and Valjoux 7750. Picture taken by a WUS member, kohanjj.
> 
> View attachment 5732898


Funny you should mention this... Sinn actually did a 556 'ISETAN' edition purely for the Japanese market, it's supposed to be inspired by RAF pilot watches from the 1950s. I think it's gorgeous but good luck finding one though, apparently only 50 were ever made ?!


----------



## frank rizzo

The ISETAN is a damn fine looking timepiece. It's too bad they didn't make more of them, I'd love to have one.


----------



## BSHt013

Big fan of the ISETAN edition.

My only 2 watches are both Sinn. A great one/two punch.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## njegos

mechanicalonly said:


> That is a very good looking strap. May I ask where it is from?
> Thanks


custom made by a croatian guy.


----------



## BSHt013

Marathon shoulder-less spring-bars are the way to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## HPD

Just got a new 556i with serial no in 11000s. I've noticed the lume is different to many of the usual lume photographs where each individual minute/second marker is lumed. Mine isn't. Only hour markers are lumed in a very weak green lume. Does anyone know if this is normal for the later batches?

Also this watch is supposed to have double AR coating on the dial crystal but it's not very obvious, in fact it seems to be quite non-existent. Reflect even the least intense lights like a mirror.

Are these things normal or did I get one that's come without AR coating and slipped through QC checks?


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## ck1109




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## exxtinguishable




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## Verydark

Just taken this pic of my one watch collection right now, could not be happier...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## jwsallen

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6523410


 woah. what is that?


----------



## Bradjhomes

jwsallen said:


> woah. what is that?


Sinn 556 LE for 30th Anniversary of 'Mono' magazine (hence the M-30 on the dial).


----------



## emptym

Was standing in line a couple days ago and heard a thud. Looked down and my watch was on the floor. A screw must have come loose. Couldn't find it on the floor though. Have had it about 1.5 yrs. Been a great watch otherwise. Wondering if I should use Loctite or something like that when I get a replacement screw.


----------



## NedSchneebly

LE on Sinn dark brown leather.


----------



## emptym

Watchbuys kindly and quickly sent me a replacement screw. Glad I bought the watch from them.

After emailing them I realized that I probably have a screw in the box somewhere, because I shortened the bracelet by a couple links and there must've been one joining them. Wish I'd thought of it earlier. Oh well, their quick service saved me from having to hunt for the box.


----------



## timefleas

emptym said:


> Watchbuys kindly and quickly sent me a replacement screw. Glad I bought the watch from them.
> 
> After emailing them I realized that I probably have a screw in the box somewhere, because I shortened the bracelet by a couple links and there must've been one joining them. Wish I'd thought of it earlier. Oh well, their quick service saved me from having to hunt for the box.


And yes, a bit of Loctite (blue) might be in order--I only use it on screws that are clearly loose (easy to tighten, loosen).


----------



## timefleas

Having just read through the entire thread, I am very impressed by the nearly unanimous support for the 556, both "a" and "i". Though the entry level Sinn, I think it is actually better than most of their offerings, as I favor simplicity and elegance over complications and unnecessary expenditures.

One issue that came up repeatedly is the AR coating on the top (out) side of the crystal, and how it scratches easily. In general, this is pretty much true of any Sapphire crystal that as external AR coating--no AR will stand up to abuse like the underlying crystal will. I routinely remove any external AR coating on any of my watches (well more than a 100 have come and gone over the years), of any pedigree, at any price--by using a combination of a Cape Cod cloth (basically pink felt treated with a non-abrasive cleansing solution) or a blue jeweller's cloth (they come in different colors for different metals--the blue is forgiving and suitable for polishing glass. Rub is a circular motion--it takes time--maybe as much as 30 minutes--do NOT use electric tools (Dremel, etc.), don't use tooth paste, don't use ANY grade of sandpaper (all solutions suggested in this thread), and don't waste your money have a jeweller do it. At some point I'll post some pictures, but after looking through the thread, already lots of great shots abound.


----------



## Joshivan26

On a leather nato


----------



## Aldehyde

I picked up this 556A from Thach on BST recently. Although preowned, there is hardly a mark on it. 
I've wanted a Sinn for years and eyed the 656 before my budget would support it. Although I wanted the 656 originally, I actually prefer the 556A with the sapphire case back and brushed finish.

I have been turned into one of those weirdos that takes pictures of their watches in their car. I think this may be the start of a problem.


----------



## BSHt013

Mr. Aldehyde, great photo for a first time weirdo. Well done sir.



Aldehyde said:


> I have been turned into one of those weirdos that takes pictures of their watches in their car. I think this may be the start of a problem.


----------



## speedbird_500

Just arrived, 20 of 150


----------



## uvalaw2005

My Germans:


----------



## Richyb86

My beauty arrived a week ago. And spectacularly it's running 1 second fast a day. Better than my chronometer breitling

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Richyb86

New strap Hadly Roma canvas and leather

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranxoren

Due to a personal financial situation, I had to sell my Nomos Tangente but have enough money leftover to pickup a used Sinn 556i.
I've been eyeing it for a little while now but wanted to check in with everyone and see what you all think? Would you buy it again?
Should I go for the bracelet or the leather strap version?
Thanks!


----------



## alvinpatrick

Ranxoren said:


> Due to a personal financial situation, I had to sell my Nomos Tangente but have enough money leftover to pickup a used Sinn 556i.
> I've been eyeing it for a little while now but wanted to check in with everyone and see what you all think? Would you buy it again?
> Should I go for the bracelet or the leather strap version?
> Thanks!


I've never gotten to pull the trigger on a 556, but with any watch I'd get one with a bracelet if it's available. Always easier to buy a strap later on if that's really what you fancy.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

alvinpatrick said:


> I've never gotten to pull the trigger on a 556, but with any watch I'd get one with a bracelet if it's available. Always easier to buy a strap later on if that's really what you fancy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Ranxoren

Thanks for the advice. Sadly it looks like it'll have to wait a bit longer. At least for the time being.
Plan is to eventually re-buy the Tangente!


----------



## 20100

My all-time favourite


----------



## speedbird_500

That 556A looks great!


----------



## 20100

speedbird_500 said:


> That 556A looks great!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Astropin

Ranxoren said:


> Due to a personal financial situation, I had to sell my Nomos Tangente but have enough money leftover to pickup a used Sinn 556i.
> I've been eyeing it for a little while now but wanted to check in with everyone and see what you all think? Would you buy it again?
> Should I go for the bracelet or the leather strap version?
> Thanks!


I've had my 556 for a while now and YES I would buy it again! It quickly moved into my #2 (all time) spot right behind my Speedmaster (Moon Watch). It's definitely more than the sum of its parts. I liked it in person even more than when I was looking at them online.....and that's actually rare for me. The Sinn exudes quality. I've never seen a face so "black" as is the 556's, it really makes the indices "Pop" and is super easy to read in any situation.


----------



## Aldehyde

I took delivery of a natural veg tanned leather strap from Choice Cuts - who sells on Etsy and on the buy/sell forum here. Quality is very good and has a nice rustic look to it. Im excited to see how it will darken and patinate over the next few months.


----------



## speedbird_500

Aldehyde said:


> I took delivery of a natural veg tanned leather strap from Choice Cuts - who sells on Etsy and on the buy/sell forum here. Quality is very good and has a nice rustic look to it. Im excited to see how it will darken and patinate over the next few months.


How well did it fit? The 556 requires a pretty thin strap I've found


----------



## speedbird_500

New strap for mine:


----------



## jester0723

speedbird_500 said:


> New strap for mine:


Is that an OEM strap or did you add the buckle (deployant clasp?) to another strap? Looks really good.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Grrr my wallet hates these threads, it's so simple yet so beautiful


----------



## njegos




----------



## Aldehyde

It fits without issue. The bottom strap clears the case completely, the top strap has a very slight contact with the case in the center. Due to the hand made nature there is slight variation in thickness, but no problems with tickness or width.


----------



## speedbird_500

Thanks!


----------



## jwso

Perhaps not 100% related to the 556 line but..

I wonder how a 104 without the bezel would look like? I have a puny wrist and at 41mm the 104 would be too big, however the 556 is just about the perfect size. I just like the dial and day-date on the 104 a lot more.. wouldn't it be awesome to have a 104 without a bezel in the 556 case?

Edit: This is what I did with 1000 hours in MS Paint :roll:


----------



## haganaga

Does anyone have pics of the 556i with a suit? I'm looking for a true all-around watch in this price range and I think the suit and tie might be the only situation this wouldn't work. That wouldn't be the end of the world since I only wear a suit with a tie maybe 3-5 times a year, then either suit or blazer without the tie another 10-15 days. My typical work attire is slacks with a dress shirt then casual on weekends so the 556i seems just about as close as I can get to the perfect all-around watch for me. Down the road, I might get a pure dress watch but I'm curious how this would wear in a more formal situation.

Thanks!


----------



## Aldehyde

I wear my 556A with a suit all the time and think it works quite reasonably. A 556i would be even better:
1. Clean, minimalist dial is compatable with dark sober suits.
2. 38mm size is more subtle and aligned with dress watch size.
3. Black leather strap increases formality.

Really, given how often you wear suits I would say the 556i is perfectly positioned for your needs.


----------



## khd

Aldehyde said:


> I wear my 556A with a suit all the time and think it works quite reasonably. A 556i would be even better:
> 1. Clean, minimalist dial is compatable with dark sober suits.
> 2. 38mm size is more subtle and aligned with dress watch size.
> 3. Black leather strap increases formality.
> 
> Really, given how often you wear suits I would say the 556i is perfectly positioned for your needs.


This is great advice... I don't think anyone will look twice at a 556i (other than to do a double take and think "ooh, nice watch" ;-)) given the amount of people I see wearing apple watches or fitbits with suits!


----------



## no_signal

+1, even (especially?) around Canary Wharf or Downtown NYC. 556i is classier than what the huge majority of people wear! Only on watch nerd forums or luxury yacht cocktail parties is a 556i "informal"


----------



## haganaga

Thanks guys! Trigger pulled. Excited to see this bad boy on Tuesday.


----------



## jwso

timefleas said:


> One issue that came up repeatedly is the AR coating on the top (out) side of the crystal, and how it scratches easily. In general, this is pretty much true of any Sapphire crystal that as external AR coating--no AR will stand up to abuse like the underlying crystal will. I routinely remove any external AR coating on any of my watches (well more than a 100 have come and gone over the years), of any pedigree, at any price--by using a combination of a Cape Cod cloth (basically pink felt treated with a non-abrasive cleansing solution) or a blue jeweller's cloth (they come in different colors for different metals--the blue is forgiving and suitable for polishing glass.


I know of a guy who made a request to Sinn while ordering their 556 for them to remove the outer AR coating, and so they did.

Would you 556 owners say it's a good idea to do that? I haven't had a watch with outer AR coating, so I have no idea. But from what I've read, a lot of people dislike it on Sinn watches. How does having it vs. not having it affect how the dial looks?


----------



## Pancakedan

emptym said:


> Was standing in line a couple days ago and heard a thud. Looked down and my watch was on the floor. A screw must have come loose. Couldn't find it on the floor though. Have had it about 1.5 yrs. Been a great watch otherwise. Wondering if I should use Loctite or something like that when I get a replacement screw.
> 
> View attachment 6719330


The same thing has just happened to someone in the Rolex forum but I think the AD was to blame for not tightening the screw properly. When I get my 556 through I'll be adding a blob of Loctite


----------



## jwso

So what I've read from this thread and also elsewhere, a pet peeve with 556i for some people seems to that the 12'o'clock marker is not any different from the rest. If I end up ordering a 556i from Sinn or Page & Cooper, I wonder if they would add pips on request. Here's what it would look like (there might be edits made by others too?):


----------



## haganaga

I got my 556i this morning and I'm really glad I made this purchase. What a great watch. I got a call from Watchbuys on Monday confirming my order which I thought was great. As many others have said, it does wear a little larger than you'd expect. It really feels similar in size to my Seiko SKX007 due to the lack of a large bezel (I'm around 7.25" btw).

I did have trouble with resizing as the screws were too tight to get off. I actually twisted the tip of included screwdriver slightly and stripped one of the screws a little so I got really worried. A quick google search for the solution and soon I had the bracelet submerged in a coffee cup with hot water for two minutes to loosen the glue and the screws came off.

Anyway, thanks for all the info you guys have shared over the years about this great watch. I did a lot of research over the past three months about what I should get and couldn't be happier with my decision.


----------



## Aldehyde

haganaga said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7700802&d=1459964728"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Fits you perfectly - glad you got the bracelet sized with only a bit of trouble!


----------



## Aldehyde

jwso said:


> So what I've read from this thread and also elsewhere, a pet peeve with 556i for some people seems to that the 12'o'clock marker is not any different from the rest. If I end up ordering a 556i from Sinn or Page & Cooper, I wonder if they would add pips on request. Here's what it would look like (there might be edits made by others too?):
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7699618&d=1459958303"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This is actually a very interesting idea. It should be very easy to add lume pips to the dial as you describe. The lume color may not match, but being a different shape than the indecies it may not be an issue. Deliberately chosing a different color may be an interesting effect too.


----------



## speedbird_500

This same topic came up on Trf a while back. I have an OP39 114300 and some folks complained about the lume at the 3-6-9 positions, and I had to comment that reading the watch in the dark is a no-brainer. Not that the lume lasts anyway, ha!


----------



## itsajobar

speedbird_500 said:


> This same topic came up on Trf a while back. I have an OP39 114300 and some folks complained about the lume at the 3-6-9 positions, and I had to comment that reading the watch in the dark is a no-brainer. Not that the lume lasts anyway, ha!


The Lume on my 556 seems to last very long. Not seiko torch like but it's a very evenly applied steady glow. Lasts through the night as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

In case you all were wondering, and I know you were, though it's not a dress watch, it works great with a suit.


----------



## Pete26

I just bought this so back in the club. Really like it


----------



## Valdore

itsajobar said:


> The Lume on my 556 seems to last very long. Not seiko torch like but it's a very evenly applied steady glow. Lasts through the night as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> View attachment 7780002


Unless it's tritium tubes....I doubt it







Visit Topper AD to see he lume difference as none of my non tritium watches can last through the night without any re-charge from experience


----------



## futurepx

I decided that this is my next watch. All it took was reading all 825 posts in this thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

Hey, do we have any long-term 556 owners in this thread? If I end up getting one I'd be more than glad to know it can stand the test of time (talking several years).


----------



## jdelcue

I'm expecting the newest (and admittedly first proper) member of a burgeoning family in the mail...







...making me the soon-to-be newest member of the Sinn Club. b-) I'm _über_ excited. :-d


----------



## elbeik

My first Sinn; I love it from every angle, and it looks much better in person. 
Anniversary photos are scarce and they don't give it justice.


----------



## ThoHod

elbeik said:


> My first Sinn; I love it from every angle, and it looks much better in person.
> Anniversary photos are scarce and they don't give it justice.


When and where did you get this? I am on the wait list from Watchbuys and am getting impatient. Your pictures don't help


----------



## elbeik

ThoHod said:


> When and where did you get this? I am on the wait list from Watchbuys and am getting impatient. Your pictures don't help


Received it yesterday, placed the order about three weeks back (you have to account for 4-5 days shipping). 
I ordered it directly from the Sinn website in Germany and got it sooner than the lead time mentioned on the ordering section.


----------



## Control187

Always been a big fan of RAF straps. Deep Navy still works with black, right?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakedan

elbeik said:


> My first Sinn; I love it from every angle, and it looks much better in person.
> Anniversary photos are scarce and they don't give it justice.
> 
> View attachment 7983714
> View attachment 7983722


Very nice!

I'm also waiting for my Anniversary to arrive, what number watch do you have?


----------



## ten13th

elbeik said:


> My first Sinn; I love it from every angle, and it looks much better in person.
> Anniversary photos are scarce and they don't give it justice.
> 
> View attachment 7983714
> View attachment 7983722


Congrats. Great way to start the Sinn journey.


----------



## elbeik

44 / 1000


----------



## nicedream

elbeik said:


> My first Sinn; I love it from every angle, and it looks much better in person.
> Anniversary photos are scarce and they don't give it justice.
> 
> View attachment 7983714


I really like the brushed steel hands. I'd love to see these on a standard 556i, since I like the gloss black dial better and also want a date complication.
Putting the raised indices on the 556i would be a nice touch too. Sinn, are you listening?


----------



## rflklzk

.


----------



## omega1300

I may have missed photos as I haven't gone through this entire thread - but does anyone have the mocha non-date version? I'd love to see some real photos of it!!

Edit - found one anyone. Looks fantastic.


----------



## nicedream

omega1300 said:


> I may have missed photos as I haven't gone through this entire thread - but does anyone have the mocha non-date version? I'd love to see some real photos of it!!
> 
> Edit - found one anyone. Looks fantastic.


Wait, aren't all the 556 mochas without a date?

There is one for sale with a couple of photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-lnib-sinn-556i-m-mocha-dial-3131266.html

Sent from my aosp_osprey using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300

I think they are - thanks for the link!!


----------



## dhtjr

omega1300 said:


> I think they are - thanks for the link!!


Pretty sure the Mocha models still have the date inside doing its thing; merely covered by the dial. I could be wrong, but that's my understanding after inquiring. Some find this annoying, most probably don't care.


----------



## omega1300

dhtjr said:


> Pretty sure the Mocha models still have the date inside doing its thing; merely covered by the dial. I could be wrong, but that's my understanding after inquiring. Some find this annoying, most probably don't care.


Does it? Hrm...that might annoy me - but I'm glad to know prior to purchase.

I've been spoiled by my Black Bay where the movement has been modified to completely remove the date / crown date position. A single smooth pull to set the time.


----------



## Pete26

omega1300 said:


> Does it? Hrm...that might annoy me - but I'm glad to know prior to purchase.
> 
> I've been spoiled by my Black Bay where the movement has been modified to completely remove the date / crown date position. A single smooth pull to set the time.


I have the mocha (and no longer for sale). The crown still can be pulled to the date position but there is no clicking or sound of a date when you move it, it simply turns, so I'm pretty sure the date mechanism has been removed from the watch, however the crown has been left as is.

It would be good to see inside the movement to see if this is the case. The movement is beautifully finished though.


----------



## dhtjr

Pete26 said:


> I have the mocha (and no longer for sale). The crown still can be pulled to the date position but there is no clicking or sound of a date when you move it, it simply turns, so I'm pretty sure the date mechanism has been removed from the watch, however the crown has been left as is.
> 
> It would be good to see inside the movement to see if this is the case. The movement is beautifully finished though.


Hmmm, interesting. I got an email from Sinn saying they don't modify the movement, but your personal experience obviously suggests otherwise. Could be something got lost in translation in my email exchange. Anyway, the extra crown position, while not ideal, wouldn't really bug me if all it does is spin freely. Are you sure there is no sensation or sound of a date wheel changing? It can be quite subtle.


----------



## Pete26

dhtjr said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I got an email from Sinn saying they don't modify the movement, but your personal experience obviously suggests otherwise. Could be something got lost in translation in my email exchange. Anyway, the extra crown position, while not ideal, wouldn't really bug me if all it does is spin freely. Are you sure there is no sensation or sound of a date wheel changing? It can be quite subtle.


I promise you it spins freely with nothing engaging or clicking. It's like it's an extra position for the crown. I held the watch to my ear while turning the crown and all I heard was the ticking of the watch itself. So if there is a date mechanism in the movement it's not connected to the crown.

I suspect that it was more effort to change the crown position so they left it as per normal 2824 movements.


----------



## dhtjr

Pete26 said:


> I promise you it spins freely with nothing engaging or clicking. It's like it's an extra position for the crown. I held the watch to my ear while turning the crown and all I heard was the ticking of the watch itself. So if there is a date mechanism in the movement it's not connected to the crown.
> 
> I suspect that it was more effort to change the crown position so they left it as per normal 2824 movements.


That makes sense. Simple to pop off a date wheel, but to modify the crown means ordering and swapping parts. Thanks for checking it. It's a great looking watch and I think the best 556 so far.


----------



## swatpup

This beauty came the other day.


----------



## Pancakedan

swatpup said:


> This beauty came the other day.


Very nice! Still waiting for mine, where in the world are you?


----------



## swatpup

Pancakedan said:


> Very nice! Still waiting for mine, where in the world are you?


US, Virginia.


----------



## CGSshorty

Jball1125 said:


> Any 7.5" wrists with a 556? Pics would be great


----------



## futurepx

swatpup said:


> This beauty came the other day.


The applied hour markers make this look like a German explorer


----------



## madworld

Anyone else seen a sinn with an after market oyster bracelet like this? It looks like it fits pretty darn well any idea where I could get one?? 

Cheers


----------



## wildcat33

Jball1125 said:


> Any 7.5" wrists with a 556? Pics would be great


First post on WUS. My photo is rotated correctly on comp but imports sideways, sorry.

Here is a pic of my new 556 on 7.5" wrist. Lukewarm on the overall design, I think it just comes out a bit more dressy than I was looking for.


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## poiuyt

Hi, I have one question: will H-link bracelet fit 16 - 16,5 cm wrist?


----------



## KoolKat

poiuyt said:


> Hi, I have one question: will H-link bracelet fit 16 - 16,5 cm wrist?


Yes, I have similar size wrist. You may need to remove all the links at 6 o'clock (4 non removable links left) and it will fit.


----------



## poiuyt

Thanks! I was worried that the bracelet with all links removed might be to long.


----------



## swatpup

On black rubber. Waiting on a shark mesh bracelet to arrive today.


----------



## swatpup




----------



## Petrolicious88

jester0723 said:


> Is that an OEM strap or did you add the buckle (deployant clasp?) to another strap? Looks really good.


This is nice!


----------



## Petrolicious88

speedbird_500 said:


> New strap for mine:


This is Nice!


----------



## mlmyers

wildcat33 said:


> First post on WUS. My photo is rotated correctly on comp but imports sideways, sorry.
> 
> ...Lukewarm on the overall design, I think it just comes out a bit more dressy than I was looking for.


Yes, I just saw this at the WatchBuys Roadshow, and the new 556's definitely look dressier due to the applied indices (imo).
That said, I still think there is a sportiness to them, especially on bracelet.


----------



## mlmyers

swatpup said:


>


Great idea going with that style of bracelet - very vintage. What is it exactly?


----------



## nicedream

mlmyers said:


> Yes, I just saw this at the WatchBuys Roadshow, and the new 556's definitely look dressier due to the applied indices (imo).
> That said, I still think there is a sportiness to them, especially on bracelet.


I agree, and the brushed steel hands add to the dressiness. Not that I think that's a bad thing 

Sent from my aosp_osprey using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Incoming! My Sinn 556i will be here next week. Looking forward to my first Sinn.


----------



## cheoah

I like the new design. I'm surprised they didn't do something subtle to address the 12 o'clock orientation. It's no issue during the day, but at night, or in the wee hours of the morning, it's hard to tell what time it is. 

However, the lume lasted through the night for years, just too hard to tell exactly which one was 12, with sleepy, squinty eyes. On a number of occasions it threw me off by an hour. Didn't work for my wearing habits. 

But otherwise a very nice watch. I wore a tegimented 857 UTC daily though as the 556 could not stand up to my lifestyle without getting scratched up, so, I only wore occasionally. 

The applied indices are nice. If the 12 was just BARELY longer it would solve the problem without pips, which are an OK option but not ideal for the minimalist design.


----------



## Cauchy

speedbird_500 said:


> New strap for mine:


The white dial might be my favorite 556. That thing looks killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellgfrost

Congrats, it's gorgeous.


----------



## vhild

First one here too. Saw this on a Dresden watchmaker´s window and couldn´t resist!


----------



## njegos




----------



## Milko

This is an excellent thread thanks. I'm interested in the 556 A - what do people think of the red second version compared to the white second standard - does it start to stray too far from a minimalist aesthetic? Image from a supplier site.


----------



## jdelcue

Milko said:


> View attachment 8571506


Your call entirely, of course. I think it looks pretty cool.. kinda blends the pilot/instrument style with a touch of Formula 1 car flavour imo... :-d

Wouldn't trade my B&W 556A for it though.


----------



## mechanicalonly

I've been hoping for a red second hand 556a for some time. It think it "wakes up" the somewhat, to me, bland face of the all white version. An English dealer (Page & Cooper I think) had some a few years ago, but would not sell them to the USA. To get that change through our USA dealer WatchBuys, they'd need to order them and take the risk of not selling all they ordered. I would hesitate if in their shoes. Those who are interested might encourage them in this endeavor so they have a sense of the potential market. They know I am interested.


----------



## jdelcue

This was yesterday...



jdelcue said:


>


...and this is today.


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Second wear. Those applied markers really pop.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakedan

Just over a three month wait, but now it's finally here.


----------



## Quicksilver

New strap for mine 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos

new strap for mine as well.


----------



## KoolKat

My Tools.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

FWIW, I'd be interested in the red-seconds 556i, but nobody will sell me one in the US.


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## Steppy




----------



## Earl Grey

Gorgeous!

Do the versions with applied markers have the same weak C1 lume (glows green) as the standard 556? Or has Sinn finally seen the light (hah!) and is using BGW9 (glows blue, *much* brighter). Both C1 and BGW9 appear white in daylight.

Have been looking all over for that info but no luck so far.



Steppy said:


>


----------



## Steppy

Earl Grey said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Do the versions with applied markers have the same weak C1 lume (glows green) as the standard 556? Or has Sinn finally seen the light (hah!) and is using BGW9 (glows blue, *much* brighter). Both C1 and BGW9 appear white in daylight.
> 
> Have been looking all over for that info but no luck so far.


C1 I'm afraid. BGw9 would've worked better with this dial colour I think


----------



## timetostart

Steppy said:


>


The anthracite 556 is just an absolute stunner. Immediately slotted into my next purchase consideration.


----------



## robinau

Hello guys, I'm pretty new to the this community and Sinn, but already committed to become a Sinner soon. Especially for the 556i, I am very interested in getting one. I read up a bit, but decide to bring back this old topic... Does anyone have any information about Sinn 556i with perlage decorated 2824 movement, like where to purchase, when did Sinn start/stop producing 556i with perlage decorated movement and possible serial number range of such version of 556i.

Could owners of perlage decorated 556 please share some info please.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Cauchy

Picked this up a few weeks ago and have been very happy with it. Perfect size, great mix of toolish character and restrained design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord

I never realized how intrusive the date is on the (my) standard 556i until they removed it. I think it elevates the design to another level.



Steppy said:


>


----------



## CMFord

I was really pleased with how the Torino Gray leather strap from Cheapest Nato Straps looks on the watch - here it is yesterday while I was on a short walk with my son between rain showers...


----------



## jdelcue

CMFord said:


> I never realized how intrusive the date is on the (my) standard 556i until they removed it. I think it elevates the design to another level.


Not a problem with my 556A, yet another reason I prefer it to the I.


----------



## KoolKat

jdelcue said:


> Not a problem with my 556A, yet another reason I prefer it to the I.
> 
> View attachment 9149618


Agreed. The 556a does not look like there is an obstrusive date there aesthetically, but its there when you need it. Is that a black nato that you have on? Its looks good with you.


----------



## jdelcue

KoolKat said:


> Agreed. The 556a does not look like there is an obstrusive date there aesthetically, but its there when you need it. Is that a black nato that you have on? Its looks good with you.


It's a grey Toxic, ty. I like it. Fine Link bracelet arriving tomm though, been wanting to give that a go for some time.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## KoolKat

jdelcue said:


> It's a grey Toxic, ty. I like it. Fine Link bracelet arriving tomm though, been wanting to give that a go for some time.
> 
> Sent from my E5823


Roger that. Please post pics with your new bracelet when it arrives if you could. Cheers.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## jdelcue

Received the Fine Link bracelet today. Not all went smoothly though, I actually couldn't fit the end link into the top lug space because of an issue with the case (just too narrow by a hair)! Good thing I live not too far away from Excel Time Service, reputable watch repair shop in Coral Gables, FL that I can trust to sort these things out.

Voila.

























Despite the steep price tag, I'm very happy with it. And even though I thoroughly enjoyed wearing the 556A on my grey ToxicNATO while I did, I could see myself keeping it on the bracelet steadily for a long time to come.


----------



## KoolKat

Wow, that bracelet looks good. It gives the 556A a refined yet awesome look. Congrats!


----------



## alfbacca

This morning my wife surprised me with an early birthday present, a 556i! I don't know how she did it but this watch is incredible! 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## timetostart

Every real-world photo I see of this watch gives me serious pause. The grey dial is just so perfect. I have a standard 556i on its way, but this anniversary keeps calling me. 

It'd be crazy to have both...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## stockjock1975

Mine is an 856.....can I play too?


----------



## Drumguy

Here's mine.


----------



## BostonWatcher

I so badly want a 556I, but I have 7.25 inch flat wrists which look much larger because of the flatness. I just got a project watch from another forum that is 37.5-38mm and it looks like a toy on me. For those that have a similar type of wrist, and I'm sure much has been written about this elsewhere, how does it wear...large for the size, small or bang on to size? 

The 856 works size wise I'm sure, but I much prefer the cleanliness of the non arabic 556 version, maybe even the anniversary edition, that's sharp! Does that wear larger or smaller than the black dials?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CGSshorty

wschofield3 said:


> I so badly want a 556I, but I have 7.25 inch flat wrists which look much larger because of the flatness. I just got a project watch from another forum that is 37.5-38mm and it looks like a toy on me. For those that have a similar type of wrist, and I'm sure much has been written about this elsewhere, how does it wear...large for the size, small or bang on to size?
> 
> The 856 works size wise I'm sure, but I much prefer the cleanliness of the non arabic 556 version, maybe even the anniversary edition, that's sharp! Does that wear larger or smaller than the black dials?
> 
> Thanks for the input!


7.25" wrist:


----------



## BostonWatcher

CGSshorty said:


> 7.25" wrist:


Thank you! Really love the anniversary with the applied indices!


----------



## haganaga

haganaga said:


> In case you all were wondering, and I know you were, though it's not a dress watch, it works great with a suit.


Bumping this up for the gent who wanted to see it on a flat 7.25" wrist. I have another one back there in more casual attire too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

So I've always been intrigued by the 556 since it is such a clean, simple design but I cannot decide if the "i" is better or if the "A" is better. How did you all decide which one to get and is one more common (and/or better regarded) than the other?


----------



## haganaga

prateeko said:


> So I've always been intrigued by the 556 since it is such a clean, simple design but I cannot decide if the "i" is better or if the "A" is better. How did you all decide which one to get and is one more common (and/or better regarded) than the other?


In real life, I've never seen another Sinn, much less another 556 so I wouldn't call either common.

I licked the i because I thought it crossed the casual/dressy spectrum best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

haganaga said:


> In real life, I've never seen another Sinn, much less another 556 so I wouldn't call either common.
> 
> I licked the i because I thought it crossed the casual/dressy spectrum best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the "i" is very unique but I wonder if it's hard to use in low light or times when you need the like (E.g. If you've just stepped outside late at night)


----------



## KoolKat

Both the I and A are very nice clean designs but in the end I chose the A because:-
- I like the arabics' better asthetics (this is purely subjective)
- better legibility
- smaller date window less obstrusive therefore better symetrically balanced look


----------



## jdelcue

For me, the A carries that signature look of the Sinn dial a lot more - even though the I is has quickly become a firm Sinn favourite in its own right..

I also opted for the A, but really it was based on personal preference for the overall look and not much else. I always knew I wanted to own multiple watches, and a more traditional/vintage dress watch was to be one of them, so I didn't feel pressured to grab an I for the purpose of making it an "everyday watch" like many others. And I do enjoy the positioning of the smallish date window as well.


----------



## timetostart

Weekend lawn duty with a new 556i on a Crown&Buckle nato.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

wschofield3 said:


> I so badly want a 556I, but I have 7.25 inch flat wrists which look much larger because of the flatness. I just got a project watch from another forum that is 37.5-38mm and it looks like a toy on me. For those that have a similar type of wrist, and I'm sure much has been written about this elsewhere, how does it wear...large for the size, small or bang on to size?
> 
> The 856 works size wise I'm sure, but I much prefer the cleanliness of the non arabic 556 version, maybe even the anniversary edition, that's sharp! Does that wear larger or smaller than the black dials?
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Mine on a 7.5" wrist. I thought it might look small before I decided to buy it but saw a couple pics on here with it on a 7.5" wrist and that convinced me to go through with the purchase so I want to help others with the same concerns. I think it wears larger than 38.25mm and I agree with you on the non Arabic version, I either like all Arabic or all indices and as far as legibility, it is very easy to read imo and to address another comment on here about legibility at night or in the dark, again, I have had no problems with that. This is my absolute favorite watch and the best decision on a purchase I've made.


----------



## migganimon

Love my 556! Just posted a full review (including video) for those who might be interested: Sinn 556: Hands-On Review - 60CLICKS


----------



## vanbc

Hello I am very interested in a 556. However I have never had the chance to see one in person yet. Can someone please describe the case colour, finish, texture... too me please? It appears it is a brushed, matte, almost titanium like finish? 
Thank you for any description you share. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

vanbc said:


> Hello I am very interested in a 556. However I have never had the chance to see one in person yet. Can someone please describe the case colour, finish, texture... too me please? It appears it is a brushed, matte, almost titanium like finish?
> Thank you for any description you share.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


They call it "satinized" it's like a light brushed finish.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## vanbc

jdelcue said:


> They call it "satinized" it's like a light brushed finish.
> 
> Sent from my E5823


Thank you. So would you say it is a different finish than a typical brushed finish stainless steel case? 
Nothing is polished on the case correct?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

vanbc said:


> Thank you. So would you say it is a different finish than a typical brushed finish stainless steel case?
> Nothing is polished on the case correct?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Correct. It is very similar to brushed on the whole, I would just treat it as such.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## vanbc

jdelcue said:


> Correct. It is very similar to brushed on the whole, I would just treat it as such.
> 
> Sent from my E5823


Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I've been lusting after the 556i for a couple of years now, maybe more but I still can't seem to part with the cash for one.

They're near enough a grand now at one UK AD since the recent increase.

This watch has almost doubled in price in less than 10 years. Best UK price is around £865 on bracelet which is too steep for me. 

Still hoping to find a nice used one in good nick. 

It is so good looking and the perfect size for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couls

Well, this is about the sixth strap I've had my 556A on. This time it's a Geckota Vintage Bond NATO from Watchgecko. It only cost £14 but the quality appears to be excellent. Very happy with it. Only just found out today that Page and Cooper are offering a 556I/A with a red second hand. So tempted by that. Looks great.

All the best.


----------



## Cauchy

Switched from the H bracelet to a Choice Cuts Horween strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusticeG




----------



## jdelcue

My daily, the Fine Link 556.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## studiompd




----------



## schmoud

Question for all 556 owners...My 104 indices remain a pale green most of the time and rarely look white. It's a look that I am not really thrilled with. I was wondering if the indices on the 556 have a similar behavior? It looks like the lume on my 104 is from applied markers and not from traditional luminova paint. Is the 556 dial painted or are the markers applied?

Thanks!


----------



## mlmyers

Today I voted on wearing my 556im to the polls.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen

Has anyone bought a 556 I Mother-of-pearl W watch? It would be nice to see some wristshots of the watch in different lighting.


----------



## Andy007

mikeb said:


> For me this is the best looking Sinn (just a personal opinion). I like the clean simplicity of the dial. I don't have a Sinn yet but I may well get this one.
> 
> How is the bracelet ?
> 
> Very good pics by the way.


One of the most beautiful watch 😍 Here's my...


----------



## haganaga

Decided to change it up a bit and try my 556i on a brown strap. Really digging it so far. I think I'll keep it this way for a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

haganaga said:


> Decided to change it up a bit and try my 556i on a brown strap. Really digging it so far. I think I'll keep it this way for a while.
> 
> View attachment 10160090
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No secret the 556 looks great on brown leather. Really enjoyed mine when I had it set up that way. 










Sent from my E5823


----------



## Cauchy

What strap is that? That looks great!


----------



## haganaga

Cauchy said:


> What strap is that? That looks great!


If that is to me, it's a strap repurposed from my Shinola Runwell 41mm. I haven't worn it much since I got my new Speedy in October which is on bracelet I wanted to change things up. So the Shinola will sit without shoes for a while until I decide it should go back into rotation.

(Side note: I don't care what folks here say. I dig that Shinola. I got it as a gift last Christmas and it's the one that started it all for me with my interest in watches so it'll always have a soft spot in my heart. At the moment, the Sinn and Speedy are just taking priority.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK919

I started wearing my 556i again after putting my Panomaticlunar up for sale. I forgot how much I like this watch. I just wish they offered it with a tegimented case - this thing is covered in scratches.


----------



## gaoxing84

recent acquisition


----------



## jwso

I'm thinking of getting a nice leather strap for my 556i, and I've really fallen for Colareb's Spoleto.
http://shop.colareb.it/en/spoleto-vintage-watchband-3
Do you guys think it would look good on a 556i? Haven't seen any pictures of the combo, so I'm a little reserved (it's a relatively big blind purchase, after all).



gaoxing84 said:


> recent acquisition


Nice catch and great picture! Natural light makes everything so sharp.


----------



## Galenbaby

Just an FYI, Watchbuys has the red seconds 556i in stock. Picked one up as I was mesmerized by it a year ago but haven't seen it for sale since. I'll update with pics on Monday when I'm home to receive it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve




----------



## emptym

Just read the prior discussions on the anthracite Jubilee watch vs the regular 556i and have been appreciating the pictures. Thought I'd throw in my 2c in case anyone out there is trying to decide between the two. 

Like others, I prefer the looks of the anthracite and the functionality (legibility and date) of the regular black face. But the anthracite is also a half step too formal looking imo. If I could have just one watch to wear w/ anything from jeans to a suit, it'd probably be the anthracite. If I could have more than one, I'd rather have the 556i on a bracelet and a dedicated dress watch on a leather band. To me the 556 is mainly a tool watch, not the most "tooly" of tool watches, but a watch made for hard use, and so its function is more important than its looks -- which is not to say the 556i isn't good looking and that that wasn't a big part of my decision to buy it. I would just rather have a real dress watch for times when I'm wearing a coat and tie and a more durable, functional watch for other times.


----------



## prateeko

Galenbaby said:


> Just an FYI, Watchbuys has the red seconds 556i in stock. Picked one up as I was mesmerized by it a year ago but haven't seen it for sale since. I'll update with pics on Monday when I'm home to receive it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been mighty tempted by that one - would love to see those pics!


----------



## jdelcue

Still enjoying my 'Fine Link' 556A very _very_ regularly.. b-)


----------



## KoolKat

Nice, more pics @ different angles please!!


----------



## prateeko

prateeko said:


> I've been mighty tempted by that one - would love to see those pics!


Galenbaby cannot post pictures yet and sent me some AMAZING shots of his 556i Red Hand which I am post on his behalf:


----------



## jwso

Don't know if this has been posted somewhere else on this subforum, but there's a Japan-only limited edition of 556 called 556.GREEN. Limited to 150 pieces.


----------



## studiompd

jwso said:


> Don't know if this has been posted somewhere else on this subforum, but there's a Japan-only limited edition of 556 called 556.GREEN. Limited to 150 pieces.
> 
> View attachment 10475554


 Not only green, but destro and no date!


----------



## Galenbaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akafudge

My first Sinn delivered yesterday. Very pleased!









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

akafudge said:


> My first Sinn delivered yesterday. Very pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Nice watch..... and ride too. W212 if I'm not mistaken. ; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akafudge

Thanks and spot on  It was the IWC clock that sold it to me ;-)


----------



## asmetana




----------



## Watch Obsessive

I just pulled the trigger on this, I could resist no longer. It's been a long courtship but it's time things got exciting.

I should have bought this in the summer before Sinn upped their prices but I was foolish and resisted. I've learnt my lesson.

Now I've just gotta wait patiently for the 2-4 weeks delivery time 

Image courtesy of t'internet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn

Congrats! I've never pulled a trigger on one of these and the price hike kept me away. Enjoy - they're beautiful.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

rrchmnn said:


> Congrats! I've never pulled a trigger on one of these and the price hike kept me away. Enjoy - they're beautiful.


It was difficult but I couldn't resist any longer. It's the most I've ever parted with for a watch. They just weren't coming up used very often unfortunately.

I've sold 5 or so watches over the past year and streamlined the collection to pieces that fit me well and that I actually wear.

This one should round things off nicely and hopefully keep me satisfied for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

love that Weiss!!!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Well it's been 1 week since I placed the order and still a potential 3 weeks till I receive this bad boy. I just hope the watch gods are looking down on me and it arrives sooner. The wait is testing.

Should any owners with a 6.5" wrist like to post some wrist shots to tide me over I would be much obliged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akafudge

Here you go buddy, my 556 on a 6.75" wrist with a super comfortable Eulit Palma Perlon Strap.


----------



## jwso

Something a little smaller from me, 6" wrist and on a Stowa flieger strap.


----------



## dcaggie06

those stowa straps are sooooo comfortable


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Cheers guys! Both look awesome.

Good news is my watch has finally been shipped, hopefully it'll be with me tomorrow. ✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Hi guys,

The 566i finally got delivered today after a 3 and a half week wait. As you can imagine I was like a kid at Christmas when I got home from work to look at this beauty.

It's as good as I'd hoped for in looks and fit but unfortunately there's a slight issue.

Once I removed all the protective plastics I gave the watch a good inspection, I was disappointed to see a small mark on the side of the case. Not a big deal as it's gonna get a lot more marks but considering it cost the best part of a grand I was hoping for a flawless piece. I can deal with that though, my OCD isn't that bad 

The main issue is the bracelet, specifically the penultimate link before the end link at the bottom of the watch. It appears to be ever so slightly too close to the end link and prevents the link from moving back and forth freely, it requires some force to move. The opposite links at the top of the watch are fine and there is noticeably more space between the penultimate link and the end link.

Some pics to better explain:

























Unfortunately I didn't notice this until I'd sized the watch and got the perfect fit, the micro adjustments were the trickiest I've encountered on any watch.

Have any other owners had this issue with the links described in the pictures? If I hold the watch up and let the bracelet drop down it doesn't hang freely on the defective side.

Apart from this I love the watch and it looks great on my 6.5" wrist.

I've emailed Jura and explained the issue and hopefully they'll get in touch with Sinn as it's obviously not normal.









Would be interested if this issue has been raised before.

Cheers


----------



## Dufresne

Looks great on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

My 556i has started gaining 5-8 seconds a night (I've kept it dial up) and 3 during the day while it's on my wrist. It's a 2-year-old watch and for the two months I've had it until now it's been losing 2-3 seconds a day, with +-0 overnight.

Does this sound like a familiar issue to anyone else? Should I have it looked at by a watch guy?


----------



## dcaggie06

when watches get wonky like that and unpredictable i usually jump to the conclusion that its been magnetized some how...


----------



## webicons

I love the 556 and considering purchasing one as a graduation gift for my Son (high school). He's not into watches (like his old man) but every college bound man should have a decent watch me thinks. 

I recall him saying that he likes simple, minimalistic designs. Hence the 556. 

I always say to others that watches make poor gifts. Wondering if I should take my own advice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

webicons said:


> I love the 556 and considering purchasing one as a graduation gift for my Son (high school). He's not into watches (like his old man) but every college bound man should have a decent watch me thinks.
> 
> I recall him saying that he likes simple, minimalistic designs. Hence the 556.
> 
> I always say to others that watches make poor gifts. Wondering if I should take my own advice...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If my pops had gotten me an expensive watch for my HS graduation ida been stoked. Good thing about the 556 and even the 856.. goes with any wrist size, any outfit, and almost any occasion.


----------



## Cycletroll

Anybody prefer the 856 over the 556? I have a 556i I got in a trade and really like it but think just slightly bigger might be nice. I have a 7.5" wrist seem to really like watches around 40. I'll go bigger sometimes depending on the design but 40-42 really seems perfect.


----------



## dcaggie06

Cycletroll said:


> Anybody prefer the 856 over the 556? I have a 556i I got in a trade and really like it but think just slightly bigger might be nice. I have a 7.5" wrist seem to really like watches around 40. I'll go bigger sometimes depending on the design but 40-42 really seems perfect.


The 556 opened my eyes to smaller watches. I normally stay around 42-44 and bought the 556 on a whim. I love it. The only reason i'd go up to the 856 is for some of the "Sinn technologies" that arent included on the 556. thanks to this guy i'm looking at a Nomos Club or BB36... oh my.


----------



## Cycletroll

dcaggie06 said:


> The 556 opened my eyes to smaller watches. I normally stay around 42-44 and bought the 556 on a whim. I love it. The only reason i'd go up to the 856 is for some of the "Sinn technologies" that arent included on the 556. thanks to this guy i'm looking at a Nomos Club or BB36... oh my.


Agreed. The extra Magnetic resistance and Sulphur capsule make the 856 a bit more toolish. I do like 39mm size watches; my SARB017 Alpinist is such a nice watch to wear. Maybe I'll keep the 556i. Think I'd prefer the 556A but have already got the i.


----------



## BSHt013

Watch Obsessive said:


> Would be interested if this issue has been raised before.
> 
> Cheers


I would switch the spring bars to at least eliminate one of them as the culprit.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

thach said:


> I would switch the spring bars to at least eliminate one of them as the culprit.


I should have updated my post.

You, my friend are pretty much spot on.

Your suggestion is similar to what Sinn have said the problem is. They've said it appears an incorrect spring bar was fitted on that side of the bracelet, in the factory. They're in the process of sending me a replacement.

Sinn have been great. Jura on the other hand, haven't. It's been painful getting any sort of after sales service from them, which is why I went directly to Sinn to get assistance. I won't go into too much detail but I more than likely won't be buying from Jura again.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## Chip Douglas

^ Sorry for the size of the picture.

My 556A on a PhenomeNato brushed Admiralty Grey strap.


----------



## jwso

uvalaw2005 said:


>


What strap is that? Looks damn great!


----------



## uvalaw2005

jwso said:


> What strap is that? Looks damn great!


Shell cordovan, unbranded version of the Nomos strap.

Medium size: Cordovan Shell Band 2. WAHL Horween 17,18,19,20mm schwarz braun Made in Germany

Short size: XS Cordovan Shell Horween Uhrband 17,18,19, 20mm 2. WAHL schwarz braun Germany | eBay

EDIT: A brighter picture from today:


----------



## bluekaze

Is it true that Sinn offers worldwide warranty and service ? Like if i bought one in Singapore, i can have it looked at or serviced anywhere there's a Sinn AD ? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b.r.us302

Ahh, I've been wearing my Sinn 556i Mocha since I got it about 2 weeks ago. I love the simplicity of the gorgeous mocha sunburst dial and the transparent case back. I preferred indices over numerals. I wanted a new piece at or below 39mm (at 38.5mm it's perfect for my 6.125 in wrist). I don't like date complications but wanted a new piece that had a screw down crown (20bar) so I can take it snorkeling should I feel the need to pull over and jump in a lake or river somewhere. So, began my quest and here it lead me. This piece was perfect. Meeting all my criteria set forth I took a deep breath and stepped away from the search for about 3 weeks. When I returned and my interest in this piece still high, I made the purchase with the H-link bracelet. Not a fan of bracelets but I wanted it now rather than later (due to price difference now vs a la carte). However, once received I removed the bracelet and put on a Eulit 2 piece dark brown perlon palma weave strap. It is serene and peaceful; makes me smile as I glance down to check the time.

Sinn 556i Mocha on Eulit 2 piece dark brown palma weave
Lucchese dark brown Caiman belly boots


----------



## dcaggie06

Nice Luccheses!


----------



## jwso

Fellow 556 owners! What are your favourite NATO straps to wear with your snazzy piece? I've only got this cheap grey strap for now, but I'm looking to up my game with some premium Finnish PVR NATOs.

Right now they've got a promotion for buying two, so I think that's what I'll get. Pretty set on stone that the other one will be black, but I'm still trying to decide on the other one.


----------



## dcaggie06

grey and black "Bond" nato


----------



## CMFord

This one counts, right?


----------



## Higs

New (to me) today...
(to go with a 757UTC and 104 St Sa)


----------



## bluekaze

Just got this yesterday. Beyond satisfied!

But I've heard that changing straps/bracelets is a pain ? Im a total noob at removing bracelets so im apprehensive but excited to try some on this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

bluekaze said:


> Just got this yesterday. Beyond satisfied!
> I've heard that changing straps/bracelets is a pain ? I'm a total noob at removing bracelets so im apprehensive but excited to try some on this beauty.


Drilled lugs = easy strap change.
I've had mine 4 hours and am on my third strap...


----------



## mr_raider

From 2010. Running +10 a day.








Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

CMFord said:


> This one counts, right?
> 
> View attachment 11093818


Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Higs




----------



## Higs

jwso said:


> Fellow 556 owners! What are your favourite NATO straps to wear with your snazzy piece?


I'm not sure I've got a favourite.


----------



## Higs

jwso said:


> Fellow 556 owners! What are your favourite NATO straps to wear with your snazzy piece?


No, still not got a favourite...


----------



## Higs

Or something a bit different...


----------



## mgh1967

BluShark "Blu Steel" 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

mr_raider said:


> From 2010. Running +10 a day.
> View attachment 11115250
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Have you ever had it serviced? Just wondering because mine is from 2011 and I wasn't sure if I should send it in or wait s few more years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnerVR

Picked this one up after lusting after it for a while.


----------



## EnerVR




----------



## mr_raider

itsajobar said:


> Have you ever had it serviced? Just wondering because mine is from 2011 and I wasn't sure if I should send it in or wait s few more years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. If I ever see it drop off in accuracy I'll consider. You have to understand that these things were 750$ a pop when I got it. I'm not that inclined to service a relatively cheap watch for no good reason. I'll also don't wear it regularly.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

mgh1967 said:


> BluShark "Blu Steel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is there anything this watch can't work with?!


----------



## schmoud

Question for 556i owners. Are the dial indecies a nice bright white or do they tint yellow/green/cream? I am strongly considering a purchase, but find that a lont of times lighting can greatly affect what one can see in photos.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

schmoud said:


> Question for 556i owners. Are the dial indecies a nice bright white or do they tint yellow/green/cream? I am strongly considering a purchase, but find that a lont of times lighting can greatly affect what one can see in photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Definitely a nice bright white mate, very crisp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sondthvtc

Hi 556 team , im in the way to buy a new watch with the range of under USD 1000 and sinn 556 attract me a lot, where can I get it with the best price or does anyone want to sell this watch , thanks in advance


----------



## callman

Poolside this morning:


----------



## Higs

Enjoying a beer after skiing last week...


----------



## jwso

Higs, I can't see your photos. Not sure if it's just me, but it looks like they are from some Google file system I don't have access to.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Are there any owners of the 556 with a 6.5" wrist who struggle to get a perfect fit on the bracelet?
Mines (annoyingly) slightly too loose but if I remove a link it's too tight on the last micro adjustment. Not crazy loose and if my wrist swells it sits well enough but not the greatest fit for the majority of the day. 

First world problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Does Anyone know exactly which brown leather strap comes with the antiracite 556 anniversary?

It is mentioned "tan calfskin" on some sites but when I visit Sinn.de I can't seem to find a tan calfskin strap and the colour looks more like what they call a horsehide strap.

There is one calfskin but clearly with different stitching.

Site picture




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csyoon25

Finally put one on the wrist and understand why everyone creates so much buzz about this watch.. Was planning on getting the 856 for the extra tech but the 556 imo looks better... Gonna be a tough decision

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

Watch Obsessive said:


> Are there any owners of the 556 with a 6.5" wrist who struggle to get a perfect fit on the bracelet?
> Mines (annoyingly) slightly too loose but if I remove a link it's too tight on the last micro adjustment. Not crazy loose and if my wrist swells it sits well enough but not the greatest fit for the majority of the day.
> 
> First world problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same problem, with a 6" wrist ! This is annoying and the only thing I don't like about the 556.

Hopefully Sinn will release a half link soon which the 556 badly needs to solve this problem.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

KoolKat said:


> I have the same problem, with a 6" wrist ! This is annoying and the only thing I don't like about the 556.
> 
> Hopefully Sinn will release a half link soon which the 556 badly needs to solve this problem.


It is frustrating as my similar sized Seiko SARB035 and Certina DS-1 fit really well with the same amount of links. I put it down to the large clasp on the Sinn.

I bought a nice Hirsch leather which is identical to the OEM with white stitching but I'm a bracelet guy at the end of the day.

The half link fix would be perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

My first step beyond the sub $300 world of watches... my first non Japanese watch has arrived.... I have a 7" wrist so I certainly can pull off larger watches... but I'm loving the simplicity of this 556i









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

New watch requires some time in the fitting room to see what it's personality is like.

Black BluShark NATO the obvious first choice, if boring









Seatbelt bond NATO from Cincinnati strap works.... nice but still boring









Crappy blue "perlon" surprisingly nice 









A splash of color, my fav!









I have a black Eulit perlon on the way...now I'm thinking I should have gone with a colored one maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwso

All great strap choices! That blue perlon looks especially nice to me, might have to get one for mine.


----------



## nikbrown

jwso said:


> All great strap choices! That blue perlon looks especially nice to me, might have to get one for mine.


Yea that one surprised me... I hate that strap because it's a cheap $5 strap and scratchy as hell.... but if im happy with the quality of the incoming black Eulit I ordered I may have to get a blue one as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

People are always going on about how poor the lume is on this watch. I completely disagree. I stepped outside for 30 seconds on an overcast day and this is what I came back to. I also wear this watch when I sleep and can still tell time at 7am.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57

Love the 556!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gallowaystx

Blue toxic NATO








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

On a horween rye ;-)


----------



## Doulos Christos

-itsajobar
Great lume.
Most of the 556s I've seen only have the large indices lumed. How is it that your small indices also are lumed? Special edition? I'm hunting a 556 and would appreciate your comments.


----------



## KoolKat

Doulos Christos said:


> -itsajobar
> Great lume.
> Most of the 556s I've seen only have the large indices lumed. How is it that your small indices also are lumed? Special edition? I'm hunting a 556 and would appreciate your comments.


Good pick up. Mine doesn't have lumed small indices too. Guess it must be special edition?


----------



## VolckerRuled

Would love one someday! Or a Sinn flieger chrono


----------



## itsajobar

Doulos Christos said:


> -itsajobar
> Great lume.
> Most of the 556s I've seen only have the large indices lumed. How is it that your small indices also are lumed? Special edition? I'm hunting a 556 and would appreciate your comments.


Standard issue 556i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhi6

Just got my 556i today, so, so happy with it. It's my first "real watch" and I can see myself keeping it for decades. I was a bit worried about the size but it fits my small (6 1/4") wrist fine. I didn't mind the leather strap it came with but put it on nato for now. I think it's versatile enough to swap lots of different straps for different occasions. I'm in love!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

itsajobar said:


> People are always going on about how poor the lume is on this watch. I completely disagree. I stepped outside for 30 seconds on an overcast day and this is what I came back to. I also wear this watch when I sleep and can still tell time at 7am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks good yours. In my case the lume is very poor and I'm considering to relume my watch. Mine is the 556 anniversary.


----------



## glengoyne17

Mauric said:


> It looks good yours. In my case the lume is very poor and I'm considering to relume my watch. Mine is the 556 anniversary.


Are you sure? Do you use it as a bedtime clock perhaps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Congratulations, you'll find its versatility makes it even more attractive.



Bodhi6 said:


> Just got my 556i today, so, so happy with it. It's my first "real watch" and I can see myself keeping it for decades. I was a bit worried about the size but it fits my small (6 1/4") wrist fine. I didn't mind the leather strap it came with but put it on nato for now. I think it's versatile enough to swap lots of different straps for different occasions. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

Is it an earlier serial number?


itsajobar said:


> People are always going on about how poor the lume is on this watch. I completely disagree. I stepped outside for 30 seconds on an overcast day and this is what I came back to. I also wear this watch when I sleep and can still tell time at 7am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll

Salvo said:


> Is it an earlier serial number?


My 556i purchased from Watchbuys 9/2016 only has the large indices lumed and lume is a bit on the weak side FWIW.


----------



## mgh1967

Originally purchased November 15,2016









Blushark "bond" today. I like their NATO straps a lot, I've got 9 so far to wear with my 556i and Speedie.










Or this, just came in the mail 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke 916

Hi all, i am new to the forum and just recently bought my first mechanical watch. After watching and reading many reviews i decided on a 556a as my first, I was not disappointed when I received it.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Duke 916 said:


> Hi all, i am new to the forum and just recently bought my first mechanical watch. After watching and reading many reviews i decided on a 556a as my first, I was not disappointed when I received it.


Welcome and a great choice for your first mechanical!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz

Happy for buying this baby, this will be my only one watch if i have to keep 1.


----------



## thomas-david

Probably my favourite watch after my Nomos Club. Perfect Size for my 6 3/4 inch wrists!


----------



## fordy964

Got to the love the strap options that Sinn provide for the 556 :-!


----------



## mgh1967

thomas-david said:


> Probably my favourite watch after my Nomos Club. Perfect Size for my 6 3/4 inch wrists!
> View attachment 11765434


Is that a kitchen design you're working on? I used to build/install custom kitchens.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Need to try the Sinn silicone strap! By the way, is that the standard or tegimented buckle?



fordy964 said:


> Got to the love the strap options that Sinn provide for the 556 :-!


----------



## moorflax

Love my new 556!


----------



## ctarshus

glengoyne17 said:


> Does Anyone know exactly which brown leather strap comes with the antiracite 556 anniversary?
> 
> It is mentioned "tan calfskin" on some sites but when I visit Sinn.de I can't seem to find a tan calfskin strap and the colour looks more like what they call a horsehide strap.
> 
> There is one calfskin but clearly with different stitching.
> 
> Site picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope WatchBuys doesn't mind me passing out this information, but here is a link to order that new strap. They have it in stock, but no good pictures of it yet to post it actively on their site. It is in fact horsehide and I just placed an order this morning...can't wait to see this on my 756 diapal!

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-Strap-20-x-18-Horsehide-Brown-White-Stitch-16p2939.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Please post pics after arrival 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david

mgh1967 said:


> Is that a kitchen design you're working on? I used to build/install custom kitchens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just a small section of an entire house I am building at the moment...!


----------



## ctarshus

glengoyne17 said:


> Please post pics after arrival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the greatest pictures, but they should give you an idea of the look. The stitching isn't as white as I expected, but I love the honey shade of the horsehide.

I will post better pictures once it's installed...but it will be a few days, my wife is giving it to me for my birthday, so I have to wait 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

ctarshus said:


> Not the greatest pictures, but they should give you an idea of the look. The stitching isn't as white as I expected, but I love the honey shade of the horsehide.
> 
> I will post better pictures once it's installed...but it will be a few days, my wife is giving it to me for my birthday, so I have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks looks great! Thanks for posting, appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moorflax

Simple nato is the way to go for the 556!



Parachute strap is also nice


Leather nato




Rubber nato


----------



## prateeko

ctarshus said:


> Not the greatest pictures, but they should give you an idea of the look. The stitching isn't as white as I expected, but I love the honey shade of the horsehide.
> 
> I will post better pictures once it's installed...but it will be a few days, my wife is giving it to me for my birthday, so I have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you specially request that strap or how did you come about it on WatchBuys since I've been interested in some tan straps on Sinn's site that WatchBuys just doesn't seem to carry.


----------



## ctarshus

prateeko said:


> Did you specially request that strap or how did you come about it on WatchBuys since I've been interested in some tan straps on Sinn's site that WatchBuys just doesn't seem to carry.


Easy, I just emailed them and had a phone conversation. They had the strap, but not officially on the website yet...they are behind trying to get all the new watches released first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

A new arrival, the 556 appears to be an exceptionally versatile watch; it looks great on any wrist size (my wrist's 8"+)


----------



## seandell16

six year old pic, wish it still looked this new


----------



## jam karet

Congrats on your new arrival. Endless options for straps!


----------



## nikbrown

New footwear for the summer.








And lume because why not when you come in from a bright sunny day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Finally a Sinner. Thanks for feeding me all these pictures ;-)

Love how the dial, hour markers and hands play with the light!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

That dial color is awesome, congrats!



TJ Boogie said:


> A new arrival, the 556 appears to be an exceptionally versatile watch; it looks great on any wrist size (my wrist's 8"+)
> View attachment 11813050





glengoyne17 said:


> Finally a Sinner. Thanks for feeding me all these pictures ;-)
> 
> Love how the dial, hour markers and hands play with the light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Bodhi6

Fellow 556 owners, I love mine in basically every way except for one thing. The crystal seems to attract smudges and fingerprints extremely easily. I find myself multiple times a day wiping it off with my shirt, which quickly restores it to its original glory. It's not a big deal but curious if others have this experience with the 556?


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Bodhi6 said:


> Fellow 556 owners, I love mine in basically every way except for one thing. The crystal seems to attract smudges and fingerprints extremely easily. I find myself multiple times a day wiping it off with my shirt, which quickly restores it to its original glory. It's not a big deal but curious if others have this experience with the 556?


I think this is a common issue due to the anti reflective coating on the outside of the crystal. Mines a smudge magnet too.

I've read that an owner removed the coating successfully and detailed how to do it. A Google search should dig it up if you fancy removing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhi6

Watch Obsessive said:


> I think this is a common issue due to the anti reflective coating on the outside of the crystal. Mines a smudge magnet too.
> 
> I've read that an owner removed the coating successfully and detailed how to do it. A Google search should dig it up if you fancy removing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how noticeable it would be without the coating? I'm guessing Sinn puts it on for a reason, it makes the watch look nicer, but maybe not "that" much nicer.

I'll probably let it be for awhile though and maybe resort to removing it down the road if the coating gets any scratches.


----------



## Csyoon25

Watch Obsessive said:


> I think this is a common issue due to the anti reflective coating on the outside of the crystal. Mines a smudge magnet too.
> 
> I've read that an owner removed the coating successfully and detailed how to do it. A Google search should dig it up if you fancy removing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the antireflective coating attract deskdiving marks too? That has been my experience with my outer AR coating and it annoys me so much


----------



## dhtjr

I had a 556A several years ago, and the AR coating on the flat crystal was a smudge magnet for sure. Bugged me. For some reason, on my 104 it doesn't seem as bad; maybe because the crystal is slightly domed, not sure. If I get another 556 I will strip the AR, and I will probably do the same one day to my 104. Too bad Sinn doesn't offer an interior-only AR option, like Damasko does. I'm not a fan of exterior coatings on watch crystals, whether sapphire or acrylic.


----------



## glengoyne17

ctarshus said:


> Not the greatest pictures, but they should give you an idea of the look. The stitching isn't as white as I expected, but I love the honey shade of the horsehide.
> 
> I will post better pictures once it's installed...but it will be a few days, my wife is giving it to me for my birthday, so I have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 556 Anniversary arrived two weeks ago. Just wanted to point out a small difference in the straps. If you compare the end near the buckle stitching is clearly different. Also my strap has 20-M embossed, not just 20. So there might be small variations to the strap.


----------



## tuyenngocpham

Mine on a handmade croc strap


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Csyoon25 said:


> Does the antireflective coating attract deskdiving marks too? That has been my experience with my outer AR coating and it annoys me so much


I've not scratched the coating on mine yet but I'm sure it'll happen soon enough.

I did notice a nice bit scratch on the bracelet clasp the other day which came out of nowhere. I'm careful with my watches but it's true what they say, the 556 gets scratched just by looking at it.

Luckily I've learned not to let these things bother me nowadays. .... happens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

I see the minor scratches on my 556A as part of its toollish character. Without those scratches, I often get people asking "is that a new watch you are wearing?" ... and I hate that.


----------



## Bodhi6

I've had my 556i for about a month now and actually have no scratches anywhere. I don't have the metal bracelet though which I assume is much more likely to scratch than the actual case of the watch.

I'm sure though the scratches will come which isn't a bad thing. I think in future a 556 that is a few decades old with a really worn and scratched up case will be a thing of beauty.


----------



## jam karet

There have been on several occasions where I considered selling/trading my 556 in order to fund another watch or just try something different. But every time I come here I am reminded that I would probably regret it.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Recently got my first Sinn, a 556, this anniversary model filling a brown void in the collection. (Another Sinn followed soon after.)


----------



## CMFord

This edition has applied markers, right?



Time On My Hands said:


> Recently got my first Sinn, a 556, this anniversary model filling a brown void in the collection. (Another Sinn followed soon after.)
> 
> View attachment 12014690


----------



## Time On My Hands

CMFord said:


> This edition has applied markers, right?


Applied or pressed from underneath, I don't know. But definitely not just painted on. They are 3D and shiny, with a bit of lume, as are the hands.


----------



## jam karet




----------



## jwso

jam karet said:


> View attachment 12045490


Very smart look! What strap is that?


----------



## jam karet

jwso said:


> Very smart look! What strap is that?


Thanks! Strap is from Worn&Wound, Model 1 - Rye


----------



## nikbrown

Just hanging out this evening.... just finished teaching karate classes (hence the white pants)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

Love the anniversary. Stealing most of my wrist time lately 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Rocking the 556 in St James's Park today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo

Can anyone report on if the lume has been upgraded or not on this model recently?


----------



## oneleven

Rolo said:


> Can anyone report on if the lume has been upgraded or not on this model recently?


Not sure about 2017 models, but I have one from December, 2016, and the lume is just as weak as ever. Literally the only thing I don't love about it.


----------



## oneleven

I picked up a barely used 556i a week ago. Shipped to me in the U.S. from Europe. It ran +15 for the first two days and I was a bit disappointed, but apparently it just needed a bit of time to settle in, because it has now been perfectly +/- 0 for 72 hours straight. I know these aren't COSC movements so this isn't the norm (and probably won't last), but it sure is nice for now.

How are your 556 movements holding up?


----------



## maninatikihut

Sigh. I want this watch. Though I'm still debating between it and the Archimedes Outdoor. I don't like what I'm hearing about the lack of lume, though. Anybody got experience between the 556 and Archimedes?


----------



## Orthas

I'm between 556A and Stowa Ikarus for a casual watch. I've read some comments of cheaper Sinns scratching easily. However I plan to purchase a long time tool watch for heavy usage and don't mind marks of use being seen. Does the 556 actually scratch so easily and does it look more ugly or nice with a story? Also is the lume strong enough to be legible in a dark room for example? What's a good price for 3 year old 556A in good condition?


----------



## dhtjr

Orthas said:


> I'm between 556A and Stowa Ikarus for a casual watch. I've read some comments of cheaper Sinns scratching easily. However I plan to purchase a long time tool watch for heavy usage and don't mind marks of use being seen. Does the 556 actually scratch so easily and does it look more ugly or nice with a story? Also is the lume strong enough to be legible in a dark room for example? What's a good price for 3 year old 556A in good condition?


I used to own the 556A and now own an Ikarus. Both nice watches, but between these two I prefer the Ikarus for its unique grey dial, impeccable dial printing, superior lume, lack of exterior AR coating on the flat crystal, and overall different look. The Stowa is an exceptional value. Though it makes no sense as I assume both brands use the same steel, for some reason my 556A seemed to scratch and ding more easily. Or maybe the bezel sat higher than the Stowa and bumped into things more, not really sure. But the 556A is a sharp little watch, and I did like the smaller size on my 6.5 wrist. The Stowa, though only 40mm, wears a bit larger due to the pretty expansive dial. Prices are always hard to guess, but on a strap I'd guess around USD 800-850 for a 556A you described. For more than that I'd just buy new.


----------



## oneleven

maninatikihut said:


> Sigh. I want this watch. Though I'm still debating between it and the Archimedes Outdoor. I don't like what I'm hearing about the lack of lume, though. Anybody got experience between the 556 and Archimedes?


I have no experience with the Outdoor, but I considered it against the 556 as well. Honestly it was the aesthetics that pushed me toward the Sinn; based on specs alone it's hard to fault the Archimedes.

Re: the lack of lume, my experience has been that the "bright lume" fades quickly after charge but then it settles into its "low lume" state and lasts all night. Even at 4:30 a.m. I can still easily tell the time. It's not a torch-and won't win any Instagram lume shot contests-but it is 100% successful in its primary function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

maninatikihut said:


> Sigh. I want this watch. Though I'm still debating between it and the Archimedes Outdoor. I don't like what I'm hearing about the lack of lume, though. Anybody got experience between the 556 and Archimedes?


Neither watch is very good in the lume department--if you want lume that you can actually read in any degree of darkness, for any amount time spent in the dark, get a tritium-tubed watch such as a Ball. Using the lume factor to determine which watch is better than another, when both watches use inferior Superluminova formulas, makes little real sense.


----------



## Bodhi6

Speaking of lume, my biggest nitpick about my 556 (which overall I love to death) is the second hand is not lumed. Looking at watch it really makes no sense to me. In regular light the paint on the hour, minute, & second hands looks identical. They went to trouble of matching lume and nonlume paint perfectly, but why not just have all the hands lumed?? It's perplexing. Anyone have a good reason for why Sinn did this?


----------



## ELNJ

Does anyone know of a side-by-side picture of the 556i and the anthracite anniversary dial? I like the spare simplicity of the black dial, but I also like some features of the gray one, and I'm curious to see how dark it looks in the same lighting, compared to the black model. I'm not sure if I'll buy either one (it would be a big step up in price from anything I currently own) but I'm intrigued by the striking looks of this watch.


----------



## timefleas

Bodhi6 said:


> Speaking of lume, my biggest nitpick about my 556 (which overall I love to death) is the second hand is not lumed. Looking at watch it really makes no sense to me. In regular light the paint on the hour, minute, & second hands looks identical. They went to trouble of matching lume and nonlume paint perfectly, but why not just have all the hands lumed?? It's perplexing. Anyone have a good reason for why Sinn did this?


An illuminated seconds hand is of little practical use in the real world (what exactly are you going to be timing in the dark, down to the second?), as such, many brands do not illuminate their seconds hands.

Anyway, this thread needs to get back to the 556, and the picts:


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Just arrived in Stuttgart. Thought the 556 was a fitting travel watch this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tienboi

Sinners, any tips on how to completely remove the AR on the crystal?


----------



## drram1966

I love the nice clean lines....beautiful


----------



## drram1966

Blue NATO...Thats a great combo!!


----------



## anicolas

On Maratac Nato


----------



## Gallowaystx

drram1966 said:


> Blue NATO...Thats a great combo!!


That's how i have been wearing mine for a while now (shout out to ToxicNatos):


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Heres mine!


----------



## kalburnfall

Took these this morning with iPhone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100




----------



## daffie

556 Anniversary edition on Hirsch Lucca...


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25

I took the plunge and ordered the new 556 blue dial. I'm loving the look so far after I put it on a brown strap.


----------



## JacobC

sidrox25 said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the new 556 blue dial. I'm loving the look so far after I put it on a brown strap.
> 
> View attachment 12720379


That's a great look, which strap?


----------



## sidrox25

Jacob Casper said:


> That's a great look, which strap?


Thanks, its from Martu Leather. Just google it, she's out of Chile and makes great affordable straps. I bought a different buckle from amazon to replace it though. The stock one is a bit too large for me.


----------



## lastflowers

so.. i really want 556a but in black - like 656s. do you think sinn would ever introduce one in matte black?


----------



## JacobC

lastflowers said:


> so.. i really want 556a but in black - like 656s. do you think sinn would ever introduce one in matte black?


Possibly, but it doesn't really fit the direction they've been in.

Then again I said no sane watchmaker would release a mother of pearl for men..... So at this point the odds are as good as any.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jacob Casper said:


> Possibly, but it doesn't really fit the direction they've been in.
> 
> Then again I said no sane watchmaker would release a mother of pearl for men..... So at this point the odds are as good as any.


Well, Rolex, Omega and IWC are among many who have produced men's MoP dial watches before, or still do.

It's not common, but many brands have them.


----------



## H.H.Sinn

Our first snow.


----------



## daffie

Yup


----------



## harry_flashman

Going on 9 years as my main daily wear-er...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Daily beater, very much in love with my Sinn 556i


----------



## Urs Haenggi




----------



## Baumaxe

If they are going to offer it as an „s“ version, it‘ll need to be a tegimented case, i.e. the up-pricing compared to the standard version will be significant. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall

I wish they would keep the same bracelet with an updated clasp. Not a fan of the “fine link” bracelet either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

kalburnfall said:


> I wish they would keep the same bracelet with an updated clasp. Not a fan of the "fine link" bracelet either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you like the H link versus the fine link?


----------



## kalburnfall

Jacob Casper said:


> Why do you like the H link versus the fine link?


Simply looks better to me. Fine link looks a bit gaudy to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T268

Some have mentioned that the finish on the case scratches a bit easily. I would imagine that it would tank the resale, but I wonder what the aesthetics would be if one were to have a watchmaker polish the case if the brushed finish was looking a bit rough? Given what the BB 36 and Explorer look like with a polished case and bezel, it might look pretty striking. Has anyone done this? If so, pics would be awesome. Cheers!


----------



## JacobC

T268 said:


> Some have mentioned that the finish on the case scratches a bit easily. I would imagine that it would tank the resale, but I wonder what the aesthetics would be if one were to have a watchmaker polish the case if the brushed finish was looking a bit rough? Given what the BB 36 and Explorer look like with a polished case and bezel, it might look pretty striking. Has anyone done this? If so, pics would be awesome. Cheers!


My watchmaker always polishes my cases and bands when they go in for service. I imagine that a non-standard finish would affect resale more negatively than a few scratches.


----------



## khd

T268 said:


> Some have mentioned that the finish on the case scratches a bit easily. I would imagine that it would tank the resale, but I wonder what the aesthetics would be if one were to have a watchmaker polish the case if the brushed finish was looking a bit rough? Given what the BB 36 and Explorer look like with a polished case and bezel, it might look pretty striking. Has anyone done this? If so, pics would be awesome. Cheers!


If you're going to have a watchmaker do it, you could just have him do a brushed finish... unless you really wanna try it out to see what it looks like. I think you can have a polished case brushed again if you didn't like it, but it might not be quite the same as factory brushing.


----------



## sidrox25

Hey so my 556 I B that I just got from WatchBuys is running funny. First day it was running around +20 sec a day. I demagnetized it and it was at +12 s the next day. Now after wearing it a few days I timed it again it was at +22. I told WatchBuys from day one that was running outside spec. Spec being +/- 15 sec. They said its covered under warranty and that I should wait two months to let it break in. Does that sound right to anyone else? I've heard of a break in period, but the accuracy seems to be off to me.


----------



## JacobC

sidrox25 said:


> Hey so my 556 I B that I just got from WatchBuys is running funny. First day it was running around +20 sec a day. I demagnetized it and it was at +12 s the next day. Now after wearing it a few days I timed it again it was at +22. I told WatchBuys from day one that was running outside spec. Spec being +/- 15 sec. They said its covered under warranty and that I should wait two months to let it break in. Does that sound right to anyone else? I've heard of a break in period, but the accuracy seems to be off to me.


Like engines and anything else mechanical, there is a period of time where metal on metal parts need to "wear in". I've observed this phenomenon using a graphing app timing watches first hand.

Plus WatchBuys WILL have your back. Give it four weeks and see what's up.


----------



## sidrox25

Jacob Casper said:


> Like engines and anything else mechanical, there is a period of time where metal on metal parts need to "wear in". I've observed this phenomenon using a graphing app timing watches first hand.
> 
> Plus WatchBuys WILL have your back. Give it four weeks and see what's up.


Thanks, yea I have no doubt about WatchBuys. I've been to their roadshows and met their staff. Excellent people. Funny thing is I always buy off the forum with no issues. Haha first new piece I bout in years so maybe I never had the break in period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

sidrox25 said:


> Thanks, yea I have no doubt about WatchBuys. I've been to their roadshows and met their staff. Excellent people. Funny thing is I always buy off the forum with no issues. Haha first new piece I bout in years so maybe I never had the break in period.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once I bought an Omega that ran exactly +60spd for exactly one week. It ran +/- 2spd until I sold it.

Watches are weird.


----------



## Mister X

sidrox25 said:


> Hey so my 556 I B that I just got from WatchBuys is running funny. First day it was running around +20 sec a day. I demagnetized it and it was at +12 s the next day. Now after wearing it a few days I timed it again it was at +22. I told WatchBuys from day one that was running outside spec. Spec being +/- 15 sec. They said its covered under warranty and that I should wait two months to let it break in. Does that sound right to anyone else? I've heard of a break in period, but the accuracy seems to be off to me.


My 857 UTC was running -8-12 seconds a day when I first got it, also I was only wearing it about six hours a week. After two months and wearing it 20-25 hours a week it's now at +2-5 seconds a day. I guess besides the "break-in" period how you use the watch can affect accuracy.


----------



## sidrox25

Mister X said:


> My 857 UTC was running -8-12 seconds a day when I first got it, also I was only wearing it about six hours a week. After two months and wearing it 20-25 hours a week it's now at +2-5 seconds a day. I guess besides the "break-in" period how you use the watch can affect accuracy.


Let's see how mine breaks in. I demagnetized it again yesterday and right now its running +8. But it sporadically jumps to +20 sec or more after a day or two. I'm curious, I've had mine for 2 weeks now. However I do have a watch rotation so its not always worn.


----------



## Puckbw11

I was all set to suggest one of the new 556is (blue or anthracite) to a friend, but just noticed they have “ghost” date functions. No-go for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

Puckbw11 said:


> I was all set to suggest one of the new 556is (blue or anthracite) to a friend, but just noticed they have "ghost" date functions. No-go for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the .... is a "ghost date"?


----------



## Puckbw11

khd said:


> What the .... is a "ghost date"?


A no date watch that actually has the date mechanism that clicks on and off, but is hidden behind the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd

Puckbw11 said:


> A no date watch that actually has the date mechanism that clicks on and off, but is hidden behind the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah thanks for that! Can't imagine it'd cause any problems though would it? Wouldn't you just skip one crown position when you set the time?


----------



## Puckbw11

khd said:


> Ah thanks for that! Can't imagine it'd cause any problems though would it? Wouldn't you just skip one crown position when you set the time?


You're entirely right sir. My dislike is more for the aesthetic of the watch. If you are making a no-date watch I would prefer a no-date movement. To me it suggests a preference for cost control and expediency/availability over design and function.

Most people will probably think I'm crazy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Puckbw11 said:


> You're entirely right sir. My dislike is more for the aesthetic of the watch. If you are making a no-date watch I would prefer a no-date movement. To me it suggests a preference for cost control and expediency/availability over design and function.
> 
> Most people will probably think I'm crazy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On one hand I get it, on the other it's a movement that they probably have a lot of these laying around.


----------



## khd

Puckbw11 said:


> You're entirely right sir. My dislike is more for the aesthetic of the watch. If you are making a no-date watch I would prefer a no-date movement. To me it suggests a preference for cost control and expediency/availability over design and function.
> 
> Most people will probably think I'm crazy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no crazier than any of the other stuff I worry about... like I recently bought a Seiko Tuna diver with 300m WR to go with my Damasko DA36 for "summertime duties", because of course the 100m WR on my DA36 isn't enough for playing with the kids under the sprinkler and the occasional dip in a metre or two of seawater down at the beach :-d


----------



## sidrox25

Jacob Casper said:


> Once I bought an Omega that ran exactly +60spd for exactly one week. It ran +/- 2spd until I sold it.
> 
> Watches are weird.


So I demagnetized it again and let it run for a week straight to check the time. It averaged about +7.5 sec/day, I guess the break in period does make sense.


----------



## JacobC

sidrox25 said:


> So I demagnetized it again and let it run for a week straight to check the time. It averaged about +7.5 sec/day, I guess the break in period does make sense.
> 
> View attachment 12754823


I'm glad it's running good!


----------



## champ13

nice shot


harry_flashman said:


> Going on 9 years as my main daily wear-er...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234

First watch I've bought for the second time... should never have flipped the last one. One year later, I'm a happy man! Broken my promise not to buy or sell this year in the second week of Jan... time to embrace the madness


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I'm really considering this watch but it would entail selling a large number of watches. Is it really that great in person and worth around £800? I'm torn between the 556i and Seiko spb053. I've owned a visodate before so I'm familiar with the 2824-2

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

UM,

Those are two very different watches. Diver vs Pilot-like Style, 42.5mm vs 38.5; Blue vs Glossy Black Dial; Price & Service $; 6R15 vs ETA 2824. 

The 556i is my favorite watch. I also have an 856 UTC, if that means anything. Mine is on a bracelet. Best decision I could've made, as I don't like the stock strap on the 856. IMO, the bracelet makes the watch. It does, however, draw attention at times when I don't want it to, causing me to hide it with my shirt sleeve.

The price gap between the SPB053 and the 556i is even wider when you consider this option. However, if you can't already tell, I'm definitely trying to stress the point of not overlooking it if you decide to Sinn.

My 6.75 inch wrist size is perfect for the 556 IMO. I've seen it on larger wrists in photos only, so I can't say how it looks for sure. During my original quest, it appeared some thought it looked fine, others have sold it because they thought it looked small.

**Also, don't overlook the Damasko DS30. If I'd had seen it prior to buying the 556i my decision would've been a tough one. The DS 30 appears to be 105 US dollars less, comes on a cool vintage strap and the 12 o'clock hour mark is more prominent. The hands also appear to extend further out on the dial, which is a nice touch. Matte dial though. More tool like than the 556i. I know it's close to the 556i in appearance, but something about it keeps calling me. I don't have a Damasko in my collection, so that may be part of the reason it's so appealing.


----------



## T268

Hi all. Hopefully I'll be locking down a 556i in the next month or two. I've really enjoyed this thread. I've noticed some of you have got the Sinn deployant rubber strap. It looks fantastic. However, $250 for a rubber strap(at least from watchbuys) seems kind of nuts. Anyone have any more reasonably priced rubber straps they've used that have worked well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MC88

I’m ready to purchase a 556 and join the Sinn club. I’m just completely torn between the 556i or 556i b...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime

A couple shots from today. New addition and a nice counterpart to my 104.


----------



## jester0723

MC88 said:


> I'm ready to purchase a 556 and join the Sinn club. I'm just completely torn between the 556i or 556i b...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the deep black color of the dial is really spectacular. Also, I would think that black is more versatile than blue? At the end of the day it depends when you plan to wear it, for matching purposes, and your personal preference. I've owned a blue face watch before and I don't think I would purchase one again.


----------



## MC88

jester0723 said:


> I think the deep black color of the dial is really spectacular. Also, I would think that black is more versatile than blue? At the end of the day it depends when you plan to wear it, for matching purposes, and your personal preference. I've owned a blue face watch before and I don't think I would purchase one again.


Valid points.

Whilst they are completely different watches, I own a black Pelagos and the matte blacks just remind me of each other in a way if that makes any sense at all.

I don't have any sunburst blues, just a matte blue diver, that is going to go up for sale soon as I need to keep my collection to 8. I also think I prefer the no date dial on this watch.

All things equal I prefer the aesthetic of the black over blue. If this was my only watch or one I'd wear every day I'd without question go for the black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO

I sure am drawn to the 556a! I've sort of always been a diver guy with some leanings toward field watches. I love the Explorer 1, but the no date thing kills it for me. Need a date feature for daily wear. 

The more I stare at it the more boxes it continues to check for me: 40mm or less, date, waterproof, proven movement, drilled lugs, 3-6-9-12, no mercedes hands, available bracelet, sapphire crystal, established company. 

Is it really as good as it seems? I think I've read everything there is to read in f24. Seems like it might be as close to a one watch to do it all as you can get. 

Any big flaws? Anyone regret their purchase?


----------



## MC88

I’ve gone ahead and purchased the 556i B on the fine link. Should have it by Monday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

ChristoO said:


> I sure am drawn to the 556a! I've sort of always been a diver guy with some leanings toward field watches. I love the Explorer 1, but the no date thing kills it for me. Need a date feature for daily wear.
> 
> The more I stare at it the more boxes it continues to check for me: 40mm or less, date, waterproof, proven movement, drilled lugs, 3-6-9-12, no mercedes hands, available bracelet, sapphire crystal, established company.
> 
> Is it really as good as it seems? I think I've read everything there is to read in f24. Seems like it might be as close to a one watch to do it all as you can get.
> 
> Any big flaws? Anyone regret their purchase?


As long as you like the look of it, you cannot go wrong. It's a great watch and one of the best you can get for the price.


----------



## Mro8511

I am soon to be a Sinn owner but am torn between the 556i B on fine link bracelet and the 104 white dial on strap. I love the blue sunburst dial with no date but have wanted the 104 for much longer and feel it’s a bit more versatile. Unfortunately can’t justify both!


----------



## CFK-OB

Mro8511 said:


> I am soon to be a Sinn owner but am torn between the 556i B on fine link bracelet and the 104 white dial on strap. I love the blue sunburst dial with no date but have wanted the 104 for much longer and feel it's a bit more versatile. Unfortunately can't justify both!


Tough choice, but on the plus side, you can't go wrong with whatever decision you make! Enjoy the decision...


----------



## CFK-OB

Mro8511 said:


> I am soon to be a Sinn owner but am torn between the 556i B on fine link bracelet and the 104 white dial on strap. I love the blue sunburst dial with no date but have wanted the 104 for much longer and feel it's a bit more versatile. Unfortunately can't justify both!


Tough choice, but on the plus side, you can't go wrong with whatever decision you make! Enjoy the decision...


----------



## MC88

Mro8511 said:


> I am soon to be a Sinn owner but am torn between the 556i B on fine link bracelet and the 104 white dial on strap. I love the blue sunburst dial with no date but have wanted the 104 for much longer and feel it's a bit more versatile. Unfortunately can't justify both!


I was in the same exact position you were. I ended up going with the 556i b on fine link, which arrives tomorrow, mainly because I already had a white faced, black bezel Diver.

You can't go wrong with either one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^I agree, they are both great choices


----------



## MC88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader

Just came in the mail today: 








Album: 


http://imgur.com/OC0kE

Quick Video:


----------



## jam karet

smkader said:


> Just came in the mail today:
> View attachment 12879725
> 
> 
> Album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OC0kE
> 
> Quick Video:


That's hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torogoz

I've been going crazy recently trying to choose between the 556i, 556a, 856 (and DA37). I thought this thread would help be decide but it just made me want to buy them all.


----------



## KWeiss

View attachment 12885179


My 556A red second edition says hi! I had a very hard time deciding between this beauty and the regular 556A but ended up choosing the red second edition because 1) I love that pop of red, it breaks the two colored theme of the dial and 2) The way I see it makes the dial even more legible since you only look at hours+minutes when you want to read the time.


----------



## Blackwing530

MC88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This seems to give off a purple hue in some lighting. Is this the case in person, or does the dial generally show off the standard blue tones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

Blackwing530 said:


> This seems to give off a purple hue in some lighting. Is this the case in person, or does the dial generally show off the standard blue tones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's more exaggerated in photos and how it's captured, but in person it can show a purple hue in some lighting, but it is a deep blue tone the vast majority of situations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## elbilo

smkader, that is stunning! congrats!


----------



## Watch Free Fall

KWeiss said:


> View attachment 12885179
> 
> 
> My 556A red second edition says hi! I had a very hard time deciding between this beauty and the regular 556A but ended up choosing the red second edition because 1) I love that pop of red, it breaks the two colored theme of the dial and 2) The way I see it makes the dial even more legible since you only look at hours+minutes when you want to read the time.


Hi there,

Thanks for posting, wondering if you would be able to post one or more photos of your 556a red second (your photo isn't showing up, maybe it was incorrectly attached)? I'm wondering if the red in the red second is similar to the deep red accents used in their EZM1, EZM 3, or EZM13 watches or if a brighter red is used. Not many 556a red second photos around on google. 
Also wondering if this was a WB purchase, did you have to wait for while for it to be available? I ask since it is currently out of stock.

thanks a lot !


----------



## fastfras

I've casually looked at the 556i for some time now. Come close to picking up a preowned one on several occasions yet hadn't added one to match up with my 356 copper.
Until the 556iB my eye, the dial colour completely transforms the watch, no longer a tool, it seems a more versatile piece than can be dressed up / down with a strap change. Not a fan of the H bracelet, don't think I've even used it on the other Sinn, but the new 5link is a looker.

I'm kind of smitten, it covers many of the bases I expect of a watch and perhaps more. Thanks for the posts gentlemen, looks like I need another watch.


----------



## smkader

elbilo said:


> smkader, that is stunning! congrats!


I haven't taken it off since I got it!


----------



## mgh1967

My 556a is finally back from warranty service at RGM. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

mgh1967 said:


> My 556a is finally back from warranty service at RGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious, how long did it take?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

jam karet said:


> Curious, how long did it take?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RGM received it on 11/27/2017 and I received it back this past Friday, 2/16/2018.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

jam karet said:


> Curious, how long did it take?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm curious as well. I've got an 857 that has been with RGM for a while now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T268

Hey there all. My 556i is in UPS’s hands on its way to me finally! I saved a long time for this, and have never had anything nicer than a Seiko 5, so I’m very very excited!


----------



## Tonystix

That's a mighty fine looking watch.Simple but elegant. I like it a lot.Enjoy!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

556i or sarb 017 and sarb065 ugh I'm so confused

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbart




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## T268

So, I must admit all, I recieved my 556i and it did nothing for me. It's now on it's way to a new home. It's strange. There were things about it( the printed dial, the stark black and white contrast) that I knew ahead of time bothered me way more than I thought they would. I guess I'm weird. I loved the movement, but I figutred there's a problem if I like the back of the watch better than the front. Oh well. Be well everyone.


----------



## sticky

After many months of waiting I finally took delivery off my blue 556.


----------



## 32768 Hz

T268 said:


> So, I must admit all, I recieved my 556i and it did nothing for me. It's now on it's way to a new home. It's strange. There were things about it( the printed dial, the stark black and white contrast) that I knew ahead of time bothered me way more than I thought they would.


Bummer.

I think this may be one reason why the red SE models are sold out at Watchbuys.


----------



## elbilo

sticky said:


> After many months of waiting I finally took delivery off my blue 556.
> 
> View attachment 12935809


out of curiosity, does yours have curved springbars? mine came with curved.


----------



## elbilo

*Re: And here it is!*

Hirsch Tiger straps for the 556 Blue and Mocha


----------



## jbart




----------



## gmgSR50

elbilo said:


> out of curiosity, does yours have curved springbars? mine came with curved.


My anniversary model came with curved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

gmgSR50 said:


> My anniversary model came with curved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm, interesting. found it odd that my blue came with curved, but my mocha didn't. wonder if it depends on the strap.


----------



## T268

32768 Hz said:


> Bummer.
> 
> I think this may be one reason why the red SE models are sold out at Watchbuys.


The only place you can get a red version is through Page and Cooper in the UK. But by Sinn's rules, they can not ship to the US. I emailed Watchbuys and they don't plan on getting more red versions. Bummer indeed. To be completely honest, I think it's just me being odd about likes and dislikes. It's been a learning experience. I know the specs I want, and man is it picky! 38-40mm, screw down crown, applied indices, beveled chapter ring, the dial has to have some subtle texture, and there needs to be enough color to pop without it looking obnoxious. Oh yeah, less than 1k. Should be a walk in the park.


----------



## ohjnxg12345

man just got a oyster bracelet to fit on my 556A! saved some dollars!


----------



## gmgSR50

That bracelet looks pretty nice. Where did it come from? 

Does the finish match the case? Looks a little mismatched from that pic but might be the lighting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345

gmgSR50 said:


> That bracelet looks pretty nice. Where did it come from?
> 
> Does the finish match the case? Looks a little mismatched from that pic but might be the lighting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fredawatchstraps. yeah a tiny gap that i can live with. it fitted without any bending, satisfied with it!


----------



## smkader

ohjnxg12345 said:


> Fredawatchstraps. yeah a tiny gap that i can live with. it fitted without any bending, satisfied with it!


Any chance you can send me a link to that exact one? Someone in the Halios Seaforth thread put a 556 bracelet on the Seaforth and it fit, figured this one might too.


----------



## ohjnxg12345

smkader said:


> Any chance you can send me a link to that exact one? Someone in the Halios Seaforth thread put a 556 bracelet on the Seaforth and it fit, figured this one might too.


there you go. http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/fr599oyst.html


----------



## PDK

Anyone had issues with fogging ?


----------



## yerwol

PDK said:


> Anyone had issues with fogging ?


Ohhh man thats a bummer. No problems here.


----------



## 32768 Hz

T268 said:


> I emailed Watchbuys *and they don't plan on getting more red versions*. Bummer indeed.


This is news to me. I filled out a "Let me know when they're back in stock" request for the Red SE, and have traded e-mails with someone there, where I specifically said that I was interested in getting one, and he never said "we won't be getting any ever," just that he didn't know when they would be getting them.

Does anyone else out there know what the story is on the 556i Red Special Edition, and whether or not Watchbuys will be getting more?

TIA


----------



## 32768 Hz

Update:

I called Watchbuys this afternoon and asked about the 556i Red SE, and was told that yes, they do expect to eventually get some back in stock, but have absolutely no clue when that might be. I did get the impression that is not likely to be anytime soon. I tend to believe them when they said that they do expect to get some, because if they didn't I assume that they would have tried to steer me toward the regular / non-red model.

Since I'm in no rush I guess I'll be patient and see what happens. If I haven't heard from them in a month or so, maybe I'll call again to see if their story remains the same.


----------



## harry_flashman

32768 Hz said:


> Update:
> 
> I called Watchbuys this afternoon and asked about the 556i Red SE, and was told that yes, they do expect to eventually get some back in stock, but have absolutely no clue when that might be.


I am not sure who originally started the 556i Red SE, but this video from Page and Cooper (Sinn's UK AD), implies that the 556i Red is something done for "fun" with Sinn, and they are made when Sinn is not "too busy."






Good luck!


----------



## elbilo

if there is moisture in there, then you'll want to get that taken care of asap.


----------



## NuttySlack

Got mine this morning - love it!








Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## watchminder

NuttySlack said:


> Got mine this morning - love it!
> View attachment 12994161
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Love the 556A. Quite a few folks say they don't dig the date location, but thats the feature that pulls me to the 556A vs 556i


----------



## NuttySlack

watchminder said:


> Love the 556A. Quite a few folks say they don't dig the date location, but thats the feature that pulls me to the 556A vs 556i


I really like that discrete date location. Makes the watch unique, too.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubuque

If I could only have two watches, these are the two I'd keep.


----------



## gman85

Dubuque said:


> View attachment 13028463
> 
> If I could only have two watches, these are the two I'd keep.


That is a great look. I am on the fence about getting a Sinn rubber strap. Can you tell me if they are worth the price tag? Watchbuys is currently sold out too.


----------



## Dubuque

gman85 said:


> That is a great look. I am on the fence about getting a Sinn rubber strap. Can you tell me if they are worth the price tag? Watchbuys is currently sold out too.


I believe these are made from silicone rubber, and therefore attract a bit of lint/dust which some may find objectionable. They're soft, supple, and a bit stretchy. They have metal sleeves for the pins. No complaints regarding durability. I'd suggest spending $20 on a 20mm Barton rubber strap, wearing it for a week, and seeing if you like it. The Sinn is thicker and therefore a bit stiffer than the Barton, but the rubber composition and feel is very similar. To me, the Sinn strap is worth the cost - but not everyone may feel that way.


----------



## KoolKat

I have mine on a tropic with a vintage look. I like it thin for a rubber strap which matches the 556 slim profile.


----------



## smkader

There's a 556i Weiss edition for sale on Reddit right now if anyone was still looking for one!


----------



## Dave Matison

I have one for sale if anyone is interested. Weiss version on a strap.


----------



## powasky

Recently picked mine up in a trade. Wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do! It's a perfect GADA, and is so well put together. It's also the only watch I've ever had where the crown lines up properly when screwed in.


----------



## yerwol

Here is my 556i on the Erika's Original Marine Nationale strap. I had trouble finding pics of this watch on this strap, so hopefully anybody else who comes along will be able to search for this post. I really like the look and the strap is great quality, super comfy. It's a little pricey, but they are all handmade and it seems like it will hold up for a while.


----------



## Dave Matison

Where do you guys suggest listing a sinn for sale other than here?


----------



## Time On My Hands

Dave Matison said:


> Where do you guys suggest listing a sinn for sale other than here?


I just sold one on ebay, I had no nibbles here.


----------



## Dave Matison

Time On My Hands said:


> I just sold one on ebay, I had no nibbles here.


What type of listing did you use and what were the fees? Many thanks


----------



## yerwol

Dave Matison said:


> Where do you guys suggest listing a sinn for sale other than here?


reddit.com/r/watchexchange


----------



## JacobC

Dave Matison said:


> What type of listing did you use and what were the fees? Many thanks


EBay takes about 10% and PayPal takes 3-5%.


----------



## Hamstur

Also believe there's a $250 max fee per item with eBay.


----------



## debussychopin

I am hoping that I get to pick up a 556A one day. I have placed myself on their waiting list (watchbuys).. how long usually is the wait? The person there responded back only stating that the waiting list is very long but they get new shipments in every week.


----------



## BlakeA

debussychopin said:


> I am hoping that I get to pick up a 556A one day. I have placed myself on their waiting list (watchbuys).. how long usually is the wait? The person there responded back only stating that the waiting list is very long but they get new shipments in every week.


Just ordered one today. Check and see if they are still in stock.


----------



## Dave Matison

Thanks.


----------



## NuttySlack

Just got a new strap from watch-band-center for my Sinn 556a. It's from the Campagnola range. Very thick, but excellent leather.


----------



## seikoskxlover1

NuttySlack said:


> Just got a new strap from watch-band-center for my Sinn 556a. It's from the Campagnola range. Very thick, but excellent leather.
> View attachment 13053477


Looks classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoskxlover1

arrived this morning, lovely Sinn 556 I on bracelet. I have to say I'm a big fan of Sinn watches' high legibility!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

seikoskxlover1 said:


> arrived this morning, lovely Sinn 556 I on bracelet. I have to say I'm a big fan of Sinn watches' high legibility!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations - wear it in good health!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonthelee

I heard that the 556 red edition is produced every now and then. Does anyone recall the last time it was available on Watch Buys?


----------



## kpjimmy

yerwol said:


> Here is my 556i on the Erika's Original Marine Nationale strap. I had trouble finding pics of this watch on this strap, so hopefully anybody else who comes along will be able to search for this post. I really like the look and the strap is great quality, super comfy. It's a little pricey, but they are all handmade and it seems like it will hold up for a while.
> View attachment 13047173
> View attachment 13047175


I have a few MN's from Erika. Thanks for the inspiration! Looks awesome! But I always feel "bad" covering any display backs lol. But eventually I get over it.


----------



## Dave Matison

I missed that one. Link?


----------



## Nclaridge

seikoskxlover1 said:


> arrived this morning, lovely Sinn 556 I on bracelet. I have to say I'm a big fan of Sinn watches' high legibility!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

I wish they'd make a 556A in Titanium. That would be my perfect watch. I have a 656L (full lume dial) and a T2 B EZM and wish they could make Ti babies.


----------



## jasonthelee

jasonthelee said:


> I heard that the 556 red edition is produced every now and then. Does anyone recall the last time it was available on Watch Buys?


Watchbuys has it right now. However, I'm not buying until I pass an exam next month. Will wait for next batch.


----------



## gfabbri

I’m stuck between the 556 I and A versions for a daily, business casual driver, with likely duty hiking, skiing, etc. 

The I-version seems more versatile on the dress end of the spectrum, while I like the pilot-y / field-ish vibe of the A also. 

Anyone with a similar quandary? What tipped you one way or the other?

(I’ve been waiting for a run on the 104 white dial also, but frankly I need something to quench my thirst for Sinn and the more I look at the 104, the more I like the 556...)

Thanks!

-G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kousii2

Hi everyone, just got in my 556i...I love it but have one issue with it. It's the H-link bracelet. Has anyone had an issue with rattling? Every time I move my wrist slightly it rattles. I have pin pointed it to 2 areas. One is the clasp and the other is the endlinks. They are a little loose, so they rattle if I move my wrist. I am usually a leather guy but i boughtt this watch planning to keep it on a bracelet. 

Let me know if anyone else has an issue with the endlinks!

Thanks


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Is it pretty easy to find people selling used H-Link bracelets? I'm considering buying one new on leather and looking for a used bracelet.


----------



## JacobC

Kousii2 said:


> Hi everyone, just got in my 556i...I love it but have one issue with it. It's the H-link bracelet. Has anyone had an issue with rattling? Every time I move my wrist slightly it rattles. I have pin pointed it to 2 areas. One is the clasp and the other is the endlinks. They are a little loose, so they rattle if I move my wrist. I am usually a leather guy but i boughtt this watch planning to keep it on a bracelet.
> 
> Let me know if anyone else has an issue with the endlinks!
> 
> Thanks


You might try replacing the spring bars for the clasp and the end links and see if that fixes things.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## REPPIN

I would buy one on the bracelet if you want it. It’s a lot easier and less expensive than trying to find a new or used bracelet on the open market.


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

Just pulled the trigger on the “A” — my first Sinn and a piece that will be the only currently-operational automatic in my small collection. Psyched!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

Lovely watch but I still have yet to be really happy finding the right strap for it.


gfabbri said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the "A" - my first Sinn and a piece that will be the only currently-operational automatic in my small collection. Psyched!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

On my business trip to Germany, I picked up my first Sinn from an AD in Munich. Now I just need to find a strap for the summer.


----------



## gfabbri

Congrats! Super classy piece.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NuttySlack

stamonkey said:


> Now I just need to find a strap for the summer


Here's mine on a grey NATO - it doesn't seem to 'go' with more colourful straps, though I haven't given up trying!


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival:


----------



## stamonkey

NuttySlack said:


> Here's mine on a grey NATO - it doesn't seem to 'go' with more colourful straps, though I haven't given up trying!


I just ordered a grey nato from toxicnatos.


----------



## warsh

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival:


Nice looking dial! For me 556i is a real GADA watch.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhs1210

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival:


Congrats! Love that blue dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

My toxicnato shiznit arrived yesterday. It's an awesome pairing with the 556.


----------



## deepsea03

556 Weiss


----------



## gfabbri

My 556a arrived, and it’s just too small for my big self :-(

Maybe there’s a 536 in my future...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

deepsea03 said:


> 556 Weiss


It's a beautiful edition of that watch


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

gfabbri said:


> My 556a arrived, and it's just too small for my big self :-(
> 
> Maybe there's a 536 in my future...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whats your wrist size?


----------



## gfabbri

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Whats your wrist size?


7", and I'm 6'3, 205 lbs... used to wearing things in the 40-44 range.

(And if course I meant 836 above, although I'm looking at Stowas right now...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Yes, than it might be to small, if you prefer that the watch has more wrist presence.
I have a 6.5 wrist and its ok, although I played with the idea of getting the 856. But I dont like the capsule and the date position.


----------



## toadnetta

Was in the market for a <40mm blue dial and had narrowed it down to Longines Conquest 39mm and Sinn 556i.
Ordered the Sinn 556i blue on fine link bracelet last night. This thread was a big influence as well as every other Sinn vs Damasko, vs XXX thread/post/YouTube video that I could find. When all was said and done the 556i appealed to me the most.
Longtime Sinn fan and finally the proud and soon to be owner. 5 years ago when I bought an Orient Bambino I'd never have guessed that I'd own a Sinn. 
I love WUS, but sometimes wonder if it's been a blessing or a curse.


----------



## DNARNA

black & white never gets old.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

deepsea03 said:


> 556 Weiss


One of my (mini) grails


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## J4G

Jacob Casper said:


> It's a beautiful edition of that watch


The red tip makes this dial really pop.

-J4G


----------



## REPPIN

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival:


Well crap.

EVERY time I get my self convinced that I don't want the blue dial version. Someone goes and posts a pic like this. LOL.

Beautiful watch!


----------



## REPPIN

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> deepsea03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 556 Weiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my (mini) grails
Click to expand...

Mine too :drool:


----------



## georgenaka

the applied indices look great on the newer no date version. as far as I know, the newer version with applied indices and no date is based on the same eta 2824 movement. Since the eta 2824 movement includes date function is there essentially a "ghost" position on the crown? ie: a second position that does nothing?


----------



## JacobC

georgenaka said:


> the applied indices look great on the newer no date version. as far as I know, the newer version with applied indices and no date is based on the same eta 2824 movement. Since the eta 2824 movement includes date function is there essentially a "ghost" position on the crown? ie: a second position that does nothing?


I would assume so

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader

georgenaka said:


> the applied indices look great on the newer no date version. as far as I know, the newer version with applied indices and no date is based on the same eta 2824 movement. Since the eta 2824 movement includes date function is there essentially a "ghost" position on the crown? ie: a second position that does nothing?


My MoP 556i does have the ghost date.


----------



## elbilo

Both my Mocha and Blue have a "ghost" position on the crown. The quirk is that the date mechanism is removed on the Mocha, but the Blue still has it. Not sure why they'd remove it on one model, but not the other.


----------



## bms259

Is there any reliable way to get a bracelet for the 556 in the US besides WatchBuys? I am thinking about buying one used but it’s not on a bracelet and WatchBuys won’t have any in stock for several months.


----------



## bms259

I've been eyeing a Sinn 556 as an everyday, wear to work and at home, with jeans and t-shirt or a sport coat watch for the next ten years or so. If I buy one, I'll be adding it to a minimalist collection with modified Invicta 8926 that'll be in the daily rotation, and a dress watch for the most formal occasions. I initially thought the Sinn 556 looked a little too boring, but the more I look at it, especially on a bracelet, the more I come to like the look and the size. 

I've read through a lot of the posts on this page, but don't have to wade through 125+ pages. . . so I was hoping someone could convince me to go for it (or talk me out of it). I'm hesitant only because it'll be the most expensive watch I own by several times over, and I'm hesitant on the value of it for me. I've been happy with the quality of the $400ish Seikos and Hamiltons I've tried (just not the design).

So how versatile is it, really? Is anyone wearing regularly with a sport coat or suit? Does the quality really justify $1000+ price? How would it fit into a collection with a watch like the Invicta Diver (that, with the modifications, I love)?

Lastly, what's a reasonable price I could expect to pay for a used piece on a bracelet these days?


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

bms259 said:


> I've been eyeing a Sinn 556 as an everyday, wear to work and at home, with jeans and t-shirt or a sport coat watch for the next ten years or so. If I buy one, I'll be adding it to a minimalist collection with modified Invicta 8926 that'll be in the daily rotation, and a dress watch for the most formal occasions. I initially thought the Sinn 556 looked a little too boring, but the more I look at it, especially on a bracelet, the more I come to like the look and the size.
> 
> I've read through a lot of the posts on this page, but don't have to wade through 125+ pages. . . so I was hoping someone could convince me to go for it (or talk me out of it). I'm hesitant only because it'll be the most expensive watch I own by several times over, and I'm hesitant on the value of it for me. I've been happy with the quality of the $400ish Seikos and Hamiltons I've tried (just not the design).
> 
> So how versatile is it, really? Is anyone wearing regularly with a sport coat or suit? Does the quality really justify $1000+ price? How would it fit into a collection with a watch like the Invicta Diver (that, with the modifications, I love)?
> 
> Lastly, what's a reasonable price I could expect to pay for a used piece on a bracelet these days?


I have the Sinn 556a. 
I also was looking for a do it all watch similar in spirit to the Rolex Explorer. 
And I found it in the Sinn 556a.
The watch is very versatile, not to small and not too big. It looks sporty, but elegant and has a low profile ( not a bling bling watch.)
But be warned, you wont want to wear another watch, if you wear the 556a.


----------



## lps72pp

bms259 said:


> I've been eyeing a Sinn 556 as an everyday, wear to work and at home, with jeans and t-shirt or a sport coat watch for the next ten years or so. If I buy one, I'll be adding it to a minimalist collection with modified Invicta 8926 that'll be in the daily rotation, and a dress watch for the most formal occasions. I initially thought the Sinn 556 looked a little too boring, but the more I look at it, especially on a bracelet, the more I come to like the look and the size.
> 
> I've read through a lot of the posts on this page, but don't have to wade through 125+ pages. . . so I was hoping someone could convince me to go for it (or talk me out of it). I'm hesitant only because it'll be the most expensive watch I own by several times over, and I'm hesitant on the value of it for me. I've been happy with the quality of the $400ish Seikos and Hamiltons I've tried (just not the design).
> 
> So how versatile is it, really? Is anyone wearing regularly with a sport coat or suit? Does the quality really justify $1000+ price? How would it fit into a collection with a watch like the Invicta Diver (that, with the modifications, I love)?
> 
> Lastly, what's a reasonable price I could expect to pay for a used piece on a bracelet these days?


I purchased a 556i about 4 months ago and it was my first watch purchase over $1k. Something about the usefulness of a go anywhere do anything (GADA) watch called to me and the Sinn fit the bill perfectly. The styling can go with pretty much anything and it is a robust piece. I do however still rotate through my collection and purchased a Damasko DA38 about two months after I purchased the Sinn. If I had to narrow down my collection to one watch I would likely pick the Sinn. It really is a great GADA watch. Pic of my collection for reference (minus the DA38).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

This watch is pretty darn flawless. GADA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

warsh said:


> This watch is pretty darn flawless. GADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long have you had this watch? I'm waiting just over 5 weeks for mine on a H link too, should hopefully get it in 3 weeks or so, really looking forward to it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

_Ferdia_ said:


> How long have you had this watch? I'm waiting just over 5 weeks for mine on a H link too, should hopefully get it in 3 weeks or so, really looking forward to it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I bought mine used about a year ago. It is super comfortable, perfect size, and dresses up and down remarkably well. I hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

Get the fine link bracelet! Totally makes the watch. I got the blue dial 556i recently and have barely worn anything else since, just an outstanding timepiece.


----------



## Goodman88

556A in Ukraine

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

stamonkey said:


> My toxicnato shiznit arrived yesterday. It's an awesome pairing with the 556.


Looks smashing  
I love that horizon pen.. how satisfying is the click when you retract the nib eh?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinParlor

Very Nice : )


----------



## stamonkey

_Ferdia_ said:


> Looks smashing
> I love that horizon pen.. how satisfying is the click when you retract the nib eh?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think I've annoyed everyone in my office with my frequent clicking.


----------



## warsh

Playing w light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

I'm convinced! 

I was about to order an Archimede Outdoor to use as a daily beater, but after going through the Sinn site yet again, and scouring this thread, it came down to the 104 and the 556.

The simplicity of the 556i won me over in the end.

Is it cheaper to get the 556 in the EU or Watchbuys? I'm in the US, but people in my office go to Europe regularly.


----------



## bms259

Thanks for the advice here! I bit the bullet and got one used. Should be here end of this coming week!


----------



## itsmeyall

steinercat said:


> I'm convinced! The simplicity of the 556i won me over in the end.
> 
> Is it cheaper to get the 556 in the EU or Watchbuys? I'm in the US, but people in my office go to Europe regularly.


I'm in the UK and mine was £925 on the bracelet from Chronomaster (great company, great service btw - no connection), though you will find it a lot easier to buy through your local AD should you have any after-sales issues.

The 556i was my first non-Seiko watch and I absolutely love it, though it is reserved for somewhat special occasions due to looking so premium - I actually feel like a fraud wearing it. I could never have a Rolex, I'd die with shame.


----------



## dsquared24

My first Sinn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

dsquared24 said:


> My first Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so jealous I've been waiting 6 weeks for mine already 

Looks great on you, perfect size. Hope you're really enjoying it on the bracelet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

itsmeyall said:


> I'm in the UK and mine was £925 on the bracelet from Chronomaster (great company, great service btw - no connection), though you will find it a lot easier to buy through your local AD should you have any after-sales issues.
> 
> The 556i was my first non-Seiko watch and I absolutely love it, though it is reserved for somewhat special occasions due to looking so premium - I actually feel like a fraud wearing it. I could never have a Rolex, I'd die with shame.


That's a great price, I wish I did my homework before buying from page and cooper, £1020 over there for the 556i on h link

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeyall

_Ferdia_ said:


> That's a great price, I wish I did my homework before buying from page and cooper, £1020 over there for the 556i on h link
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I'll reserve my thoughts about P&C!

I've got a Sinn U1 arriving tomorrow from Chronomaster too... Got to stop buying now.


----------



## _Ferdia_

itsmeyall said:


> I'll reserve my thoughts about P&C!
> 
> I've got a Sinn U1 arriving tomorrow from Chronomaster too... Got to stop buying now.


Hahaha 
I got very interested in the U1 literally as soon as I ordered the 556, but I'm going to try hard to only ever buy one watch. That's the plan anyway I'll see how long I last

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeyall

_Ferdia_ said:


> Hahaha
> I got very interested in the U1 literally as soon as I ordered the 556, but I'm going to try hard to only ever buy one watch. That's the plan anyway I'll see how long I last
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I think the 556i and U1 go hand in hand as the most 'graphic' feeling of their product range and so both appeal to me personally - to me, it's what Sinn does best.

But the thought of having only 1 watch... Simply too terrifying to face! I have even justified it with watches for certain purposes or how I'm dressed, so I have the dog-walking watch, the work watch, the job interview watch, casual weekend watch, cooking watch, going to the post office watch, etc., etc.... It's ridiculous, but I enjoy it, and my Sinns are the most expensive in my collection by a good margin and I try to always sell in order to buy rather than throw all my money at it.

Just got into G-shocks now though, so they seem to be multiplying.

The U1 is irresistible ultimately, plus you need at least one diver in the collection!


----------



## _Ferdia_

itsmeyall said:


> I think the 556i and U1 go hand in hand as the most 'graphic' feeling of their product range and so both appeal to me personally - to me, it's what Sinn does best.
> 
> But the thought of having only 1 watch... Simply too terrifying to face! I have even justified it with watches for certain purposes or how I'm dressed, so I have the dog-walking watch, the work watch, the job interview watch, casual weekend watch, cooking watch, going to the post office watch, etc., etc.... It's ridiculous, but I enjoy it, and my Sinns are the most expensive in my collection by a good margin and I try to always sell in order to buy rather than throw all my money at it.
> 
> Just got into G-shocks now though, so they seem to be multiplying.
> 
> The U1 is irresistible ultimately, plus you need at least one diver in the collection!


I've been seriously wanting a gshock recently too...

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gba-800-1aer/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## itsmeyall

_Ferdia_ said:


> I've been seriously wanting a gshock recently too...
> 
> https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/gba-800-1aer/


Very nice.

I'm such an addict I immediately starting looking at prices on them. I need to stop.

For me the holy trinity is Seiko/Casio/Sinn - other things are just too formal and stuffy looking.


----------



## kpjimmy

Sinn-ful TGIF









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

deepsea03 said:


>


The case looks to be bead blasted, instead of satinised?


----------



## ranonranonarat

deepsea03 said:


>


when i think of sinn i always think about a black dialed watch but this one really pops for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I am really liking this on NATOs. It looks and feels just right.


----------



## deepsea03

Dennis K said:


> The case looks to be bead blasted, instead of satinised?


I honestly don't know - I've tried to look it up on WB and Sinn and I can't find it (probably my fault) might be different than the standard 556 due to being a LE??
I've had both finishes and enjoy both


ranonranonarat said:


> when i think of sinn i always think about a black dialed watch but this one really pops for me.


Thank you


----------



## deepsea03

Dennis K said:


> The case looks to be bead blasted, instead of satinised?


I honestly don't know - I've tried to look up the Weiss on WB and Sinn and I can't find it (probably my fault) might be different than the standard 556 due to being a LE?? I would like to find a bracelet for it - hopefully if there is a difference it wont be too obvious
I've had both finishes and enjoy both


ranonranonarat said:


> when i think of sinn i always think about a black dialed watch but this one really pops for me.


Thank you


----------



## deepsea03

double post


----------



## gmgSR50

Thoughts on this combo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

Dennis K said:


> The case looks to be bead blasted, instead of satinised?


The Weiss case is bead blasted.


----------



## gmgSR50

Does anyone have/owned both a 556 and a Nomos Club? I’m thinking of a club campus which would probably replace my 556 anniversary. I’m finding myself needing to wear a suit more often and interested in something a little thinner. Pros/Cons of the club against the Sinn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

gmgSR50 said:


> Does anyone have/owned both a 556 and a Nomos Club? I'm thinking of a club campus which would probably replace my 556 anniversary. I'm finding myself needing to wear a suit more often and interested in something a little thinner. Pros/Cons of the club against the Sinn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a regular club not a campus edition and am a previous owner of the regular 556i model. I find the club to be far more casual than the Sinn but I wouldn't consider either for use with a suit. If given the choice I'd probably opt for the Sinn over the club for a formal occasion.

Honestly my perfect ideal dress watch is a Seiko Presage Urushi or a Nomos Ludwig if you want to travel on the Nomos road.


----------



## iberfoptic

Is it possible to request removal of the outer AR COATING from the 556 when purchasing new?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

iberfoptic said:


> Is it possible to request removal of the outer AR COATING from the 556 when purchasing new?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, yes. It's a special order though. So you'll have to wait for it.


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Breathtaking..


----------



## Mach68

I'm still seriously considering the Sinn 556:


I only wish I could take the hands from the Sinn 104 and place them on the 556:


IMHO, I think it would be a big hit for Sinn.


----------



## JacobC

Presonally I prefer sword hands over syringe hands but taste varies.


----------



## JacobC

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


Holy cow what a striking look!


----------



## deepsea03

Jacob Casper said:


> Holy cow what a striking look!


Thank you


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Rice and Gravy

New Black Ops Erika's MN strap


----------



## warsh

deepsea03 said:


>


Your photos are too good!! I own the black dial and never thought much about the white. Until I saw your photos....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Sinn it’s a very good brand with excellent pieces and top quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Rice and Gravy said:


> New Black Ops Erika's MN strap


Perfect complement to the 556!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Neffarias_Bredd

Just received a brand new 556A, absolutely loving it so far. 

One thing, and I'm not sure if this is a crazy question, but has anyone's H-link bracelet made especially loud clinking sounds? I have a couple other watches with metal bracelets, but the Sinn's seems excessively loud when I move my wrist. It sounds like its primarily coming from where the end link.

Am I going crazy here? It shouldnt be this loud, right?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I suspect it's the clasp that you are hearing. The fold over portion of the diver's extension taps against the back of the clasp and makes some rattling noise that is sometimes noticeable. I solved this with a couple small strips of mole skin applied on the inside/underside of the clasp between it and the divers extension and no more rattles.


----------



## Neffarias_Bredd

Thanks for the response! I tried poking around a bit and also held down the clasp while I shook my wrist, and it definitely seems to be coming from where the end links meet the watch. Maybe I sized the bracelet wrong? Its pretty tight, which is why I didn't expect there to be this much noise when I move around.


----------



## Dennis K

Different strap for today. Christopher Ward soft touch leather.


----------



## Marecki

Seriously lusting after one of these right now. I love the blue and the anniversary dials but part of me feels like it wouldn't be right to get a Sinn without the black dial.


----------



## rs2

20180814 006b by Ron Smith, on Flickr​


----------



## OxfordNick

Hello, I'm new here and new to nice watches too.

I am very interested in a 556i and this forum/thread has been so interesting and useful to flick through.

I'm planning my first proper watch for most occasions and for everyday use. It'll most likely be my one, special watch. The 556 seems to be just that.

There is another option which I'm weighing thats not a Sinn (an Alpina Startimer auto) and I wondered what peoples views were against the two?

They are different I know. The quietness of the Sinn design speaks to me. I'm a craftsman and from what I hear Sinn are a good fit as a company.

And while I love the look of the 556 I also really like the Startimer, it's more sporty to my eye than the 556. 

I have an 7 1/4" wrist and my current every day watch is a Citizen promaster, which is a 42mm and fits me well. (The Startimer is larger than the 556)

Does anyone have both, or have handled both? 

Does anyone have a view on one brand against the other?

Again, loving the forum and everyones knowledge. Look forward to hearing from people!

Nick


----------



## tag189psu

It’s a fantastic watch that looks good on a variety of straps (I actually prefer my 556i on a nato or leather over the bracelet). Never looks out of place, WR rivals most divers, and you can dress it up or dress it down. Some complain about the lack of “Sinn tech,” but unless you’re beating the heck out of it I wouldn’t worry. Get one and don’t look back!


----------



## smkader

Still my favorite watch. Strongly considering a regular 556i in addition to the MOP for the simplicity of a black dial.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> Still my favorite watch. Strongly considering a regular 556i in addition to the MOP for the simplicity of a black dial.


It's definitely high on my list (MOP) and it climbs every time I see one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

Forgot how good it is.....


----------



## WatchtoWatch

Its so unfortunate where I am located there is no authorized dealer here. 
Not sure how to obtain one


----------



## sidrox25

So I've been having trouble finding a good match between my Sinn 556 Blue dial and my strap collection. Not sure if the contrast on this one works?


----------



## jam karet

sidrox25 said:


> So I've been having trouble finding a good match between my Sinn 556 Blue dial and my strap collection. Not sure if the contrast on this one works?
> 
> View attachment 13430909




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader

WatchtoWatch said:


> Its so unfortunate where I am located there is no authorized dealer here.
> Not sure how to obtain one


I ordered from Chrono24 because the US dealer didn't sell the one I want. That might be your best bet, or used.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> I ordered from Chrono24 because the US dealer didn't sell the one I want. That might be your best bet, or used.


If we're talking MOP here, then inside the USA the only way to get them is overseas indeed. Outside the US it seems to be fairly easy find. In both cases Chrono24 is a pretty good way to get them from ADs.


----------



## _Ferdia_

sidrox25 said:


> So I've been having trouble finding a good match between my Sinn 556 Blue dial and my strap collection. Not sure if the contrast on this one works?
> 
> View attachment 13430909


Have you tried a nice grey suede strap? I think that would look class. With white stitching to match the indices. I feel like the colour could remain monochrome to allow that lovely blue dial to be the star of the show 

The colour of the leather you have on it is rather pleasing to look at I must say

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25

_Ferdia_ said:


> Have you tried a nice grey suede strap? I think that would look class. With white stitching to match the indices. I feel like the colour could remain monochrome to allow that lovely blue dial to be the star of the show
> 
> The colour of the leather you have on it is rather pleasing to look at I must say
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Know any place I can pick one up that is decent quality?


----------



## _Ferdia_

Oh man I thought I had one for you here

https://www.watchgecko.com/chedworth-suede-handmade-watch-strap.php

But the stitching is kinda off white I'm not sure it would clash a bit. Shame as it's a good price too...

There are always a slew of folk that do handmade straps they just seem to be so expensive..


sidrox25 said:


> Know any place I can pick one up that is decent quality?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

sidrox25 said:


> Know any place I can pick one up that is decent quality?


Here's gray suede with matching gray stitching

http://www.bandrbands.com/gray-vintage-suede-watch-band.aspx


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Timeless Watches and Jewlery off C24 “cancelled” my 556I Black MOP w the the Alcantara bracelet..just a curt “ item can not be shipped to the country of destination.” I’m in NJ. 
( maybe that’s why? 🤣🙄) ...I really didn’t care , because I kinda wanted the steel vs. leather - so just plunked my order for a regular black dial off WatchBuys. Before the price increase. Lol .


----------



## Berkut

3369


----------



## JacobC

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Timeless Watches and Jewlery off C24 "cancelled" my 556I Black MOP w the the Alcantara bracelet..just a curt " item can not be shipped to the country of destination." I'm in NJ.
> ( maybe that's why? ??) ...I really didn't care , because I kinda wanted the steel vs. leather - so just plunked my order for a regular black dial off WatchBuys. Before the price increase. Lol .


Apparently MOP is a logistics nightmare to the US. I had similar trouble. Probably will just buy one from Chrono24


----------



## sidrox25

how about this strap with a 556 blue dial?


----------



## sidrox25

Double Post


----------



## JacobC

sidrox25 said:


> how about this strap with a 556 blue dial?
> 
> View attachment 13459203


Probably would look nice!


----------



## RTuggle




----------



## RTuggle

...sorry for the awkward pic, just put this Strapcode bracelet on the 556I today and wanted to join the thread. RT


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Time To Sell This, For Some Reason We Didn't Bond :roll:


----------



## _Ferdia_

sidrox25 said:


> how about this strap with a 556 blue dial?
> 
> View attachment 13459203


That strap looks gorgeous and would suit the blue dial well i think

Would you mind sending a link to where you bought this? I really like the look of the clasp

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ferdia_

I was a bit surprised this morning when I went from a brightly lit room into a dark one, the lume on my 556i was pretty legible. I'll need to check for longevity (I've only had this a few weeks now) but I was fairly impressed with the strength.

I think thats maybe due to the fact I've read about the lume on this being so underwhelming, that I was pleasantly surprised.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

_Ferdia_ said:


> I was a bit surprised this morning when I went from a brightly lit room into a dark one, the lume on my 556i was pretty legible. I'll need to check for longevity (I've only had this a few weeks now) but I was fairly impressed with the strength.
> 
> I think thats maybe due to the fact I've read about the lume on this being so underwhelming, that I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


That's the issue, it was bright right away. We're talking about reading the time after a movie ends. Generally you won't be able to see it all in anything but total darkness and I think that's a real shame.


----------



## A+U

Ive rcently just got a 556i. Its been a long love affair since i first saw it 10yrs+ ago, and finally took the plunge and ordered one.

Its been great so far. Timekeeping +3-4/day. Finishing is good with the exception of the steel bracelet clasp, which has inconsistent brushing pattern on one of the sides (you need good light and a close look to notice it though). 

One thing annoying me is however, that the entire dial is slightly off centre, a little more to the left than absolutely dead centre. This is noticeable once u know its there. The gap on the right side between the indices and the edge of the case is larger than it is on the left side.

I am considering sending it back for adjustment. The annoying part is knowing i will be without the watch for several months (likely), and that this is my 2nd Sinn... out of 2 Sinn watches, that i will have sent back for warranty work. They are also the first 2 watches i have ever felt the need to send back for warranty issues. 

Love sinn’s design to bits, and overall they are quality watches. Maybe its just my bad luck, but the minor quality slip-ups on both my sinn watches are dissapointing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

A+U said:


> Ive rcently just got a 556i. Its been a long love affair since i first saw it 10yrs+ ago, and finally took the plunge and ordered one.
> 
> Its been great so far. Timekeeping +3-4/day. Finishing is good with the exception of the steel bracelet clasp, which has inconsistent brushing pattern on one of the sides (you need good light and a close look to notice it though).
> 
> One thing annoying me is however, that the entire dial is slightly off centre, a little more to the left than absolutely dead centre. This is noticeable once u know its there. The gap on the right side between the indices and the edge of the case is larger than it is on the left side.
> 
> I am considering sending it back for adjustment. The annoying part is knowing i will be without the watch for several months (likely), and that this is my 2nd Sinn... out of 2 Sinn watches, that i will have sent back for warranty work. They are also the first 2 watches i have ever felt the need to send back for warranty issues.
> 
> Love sinn's design to bits, and overall they are quality watches. Maybe its just my bad luck, but the minor quality slip-ups on both my sinn watches are dissapointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely send it back. If one of the dial feet are broken, it could lead to damage to the dial over time.


----------



## Dennis K

A+U said:


> I am considering sending it back for adjustment. The annoying part is knowing i will be without the watch for several months (likely), and that this is my 2nd Sinn... out of 2 Sinn watches, that i will have sent back for warranty work. They are also the first 2 watches i have ever felt the need to send back for warranty issues.
> 
> Love sinn's design to bits, and overall they are quality watches. Maybe its just my bad luck, but the minor quality slip-ups on both my sinn watches are dissapointing.


Really not acceptable. Especially considering Sinn's year on year price increases.


----------



## alvinpatrick

A+U said:


> Ive rcently just got a 556i. Its been a long love affair since i first saw it 10yrs+ ago, and finally took the plunge and ordered one.
> 
> Its been great so far. Timekeeping +3-4/day. Finishing is good with the exception of the steel bracelet clasp, which has inconsistent brushing pattern on one of the sides (you need good light and a close look to notice it though).
> 
> One thing annoying me is however, that the entire dial is slightly off centre, a little more to the left than absolutely dead centre. This is noticeable once u know its there. The gap on the right side between the indices and the edge of the case is larger than it is on the left side.
> 
> I am considering sending it back for adjustment. The annoying part is knowing i will be without the watch for several months (likely), and that this is my 2nd Sinn... out of 2 Sinn watches, that i will have sent back for warranty work. They are also the first 2 watches i have ever felt the need to send back for warranty issues.
> 
> Love sinn's design to bits, and overall they are quality watches. Maybe its just my bad luck, but the minor quality slip-ups on both my sinn watches are dissapointing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disappointing indeed. I have my fair share of Sinn QC issues although I'm still a fan.

If it's a dial alignment issue then I suppose it doesn't need to go back to Germany. Unless you need a dial replacement, maybe.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Frustrating to say the least ! I’m a little miffed too. I bought two 556I from WatchBuys —on the H brace...Arrived the same time. 
One for me- one for my business partner (10 year firm anniversary). Mine runs great. Looks great. Everything. I feel bad for him. His Sinn, although accurate - has only about 12 hours tops reserve... totally unacceptable.. what makes me feel bad is I’m trying to show him how great these Frankfurt watches are; he was wearing the same tiny (32mm) in bad shape Tag H for 15 years. Yes, we opened both boxes the same time ! No bait n switch on him. 😬😫😂 heading to PA for service.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Can anyone tell me the length of the stock leather straps (each side) that come with the 556? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival today! Fits like a glove on my 6.75" wrist. Running at +3 after first few hours.


----------



## warsh

RSDA said:


> New arrival today! Fits like a glove on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13593009


Congrats on your new watch!! Looks fantastic on you. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I wore this today and all weekend, and it gained only 1 second in 3 days time.


----------



## shyong

Beater watch for the last 6 years or so. I like the minimalist design.


----------



## Dennis K

shyong said:


> Beater watch for the last 6 years or so. I like the minimalist design.
> 
> View attachment 13690705


It really deserves a strap that fits it properly.


----------



## Dennis K

Duplicated post.


----------



## sidrox25




----------



## warsh

sidrox25 said:


> View attachment 13698611


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b4kwav

Hi All, 
Just purchased a Sinn 556 last month and was just curious on whether or not the leather strap is supposed to be very tough?


----------



## Shipmate

b4, buy the bracelet. Then, go on amazon and buy the Di-modell Chronissimo leather strap. Di-modell is a German strap company that makes the official Sinn leather straps. It'll cost about $75, which is half of what it will cost through Watchbuys.


----------



## panzerr

I just pulled the trigger on a 556a from WatchBuys as my first Sinn. It was a bit of a battle between the 856 and the 556. The 556 edged out the 856 ever so slightly, winning mostly due to its slightly smaller size and its greater dissimilarity with the Damasko DA36 which I already own.


----------



## b4kwav

is this a blue dial?


----------



## b4kwav

panzerr said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 556a from WatchBuys as my first Sinn. It was a bit of a battle between the 856 and the 556. The 556 edged out the 856 ever so slightly, winning mostly due to its slightly smaller size and its greater dissimilarity with the Damasko DA36 which I already own.


I purchased a 556i after much thought between the 856 and the 556. I sort of regret not getting the 856


----------



## JacobC

b4kwav said:


> I purchased a 556i after much thought between the 856 and the 556. I sort of regret not getting the 856


Personally I think the 556i has a better design than the other. IMHO, you did the right choice.


----------



## panzerr

b4kwav said:


> I purchased a 556i after much thought between the 856 and the 556. I sort of regret not getting the 856


If I didn't have a DA36 I probably would have gone for the 856. Hell, I will still probably buy one at some point in time.


----------



## dirkfunk

any ideas when the 556i will be back in stock on Watchbuys? pushing over a month now, which is frustrating considering all the other global distributors seem to have no issue with stock. if it takes much longer ill probably wind up talking myself out of this model lol.


----------



## dirkfunk

so talked to WB, production supply sounds tight until June. if youre in the market join the waitlist and should ship in ~3 weeks


----------



## klockodile

556 Green


----------



## sushinut

Just got my 556IB from watchbuys. Very nice


----------



## Mr.Jones82

sushinut said:


> Just got my 556IB from watchbuys. Very nice 🙂
> View attachment 13770617


You went with the blue! Nice! Congrats!


----------



## panzerr

I just unboxed my 556 and took it for a spin. Nice piece. Crappy lume. I mean, crappy. I've ready negative comments on it before, but I'm still surprised at how bad it is.


----------



## Dean Learner

Pretty much settled on a 556A after a pile of research. The question now is which braclet? H Link or Fine? 

Certainly won’t be the only strap in the collection as this watch will be the beginning of a solid strap collection I think.

Leaning towards the H Link at the moment as I believe it suits the A model more as its not as refined as the I. Also I generally am more dressed down than up so suits the H again. If I wanted to dress the watch up I’d aim for a nice leather strap

Just my thoughts at the moment and mulling options over. Would love to get some opinions/photos one way or the other.


----------



## JacobC

I'm looking at ordering a Sinn this year and I've decided on the fine link bracelet after research solely on the clasp.


----------



## mdss68

Well today was a good day


----------



## phorty

sidrox25 said:


> So I've been having trouble finding a good match between my Sinn 556 Blue dial and my strap collection. Not sure if the contrast on this one works?
> 
> View attachment 13430909


Same here, I have tried a few. I like that one though, nice camel/tan color or whatever it is.

On my 565a, I love the stock bracelet but want a nice leather strap for colder months. I tried several that I have:
Had it on a tan stowa fleiger for a bit and that was okay (no picture)
Tried the tobacco brown colareb pictured below. Doesn't look bad in the pic but just didn't work and I removed it right away








Then did the tanish suede below. Also a miss








I like the mesh though, wore it like that for a few weeks








Then I ordered a few Martu straps....


----------



## phorty

phorty said:


> Then I ordered a few Martu straps....


Sorry about those pics posting sideways, not sure what that is about.

I got this "slim" strap from Martu - pebbled brown black stitch. I love the strap and use it on other watches but haven't put it back on the 556. Seems a bit too petite at 2.5mm thick. Not the best picture:
View attachment 13789763


Just got this from Martu - distressed brown with dark gray stitch. Needs to be broken but seems a touch thick at the moment - reportedly 3.8mm thickness. I need some time to see if it is the one.


----------



## Dennis K

Dean Learner said:


> Pretty much settled on a 556A after a pile of research. The question now is which braclet? H Link or Fine?
> 
> Certainly won't be the only strap in the collection as this watch will be the beginning of a solid strap collection I think.
> 
> Leaning towards the H Link at the moment as I believe it suits the A model more as its not as refined as the I. Also I generally am more dressed down than up so suits the H again. If I wanted to dress the watch up I'd aim for a nice leather strap
> 
> Just my thoughts at the moment and mulling options over. Would love to get some opinions/photos one way or the other.


I've got the H-link and I think it suits the overall tool watch look of the 556 far better than the Fine-link. It's also very comfortable, but the clasp is a bit rubbish considering the cost.


----------



## mdss68

Few days into ownership & couldn't be happier, simple yet stunning watch, and at around +3 secs a day, probably my most accurate!


----------



## Matei Radulescu

sidrox25 said:


> So I demagnetized it again and let it run for a week straight to check the time. It averaged about +7.5 sec/day, I guess the break in period does make sense.
> 
> View attachment 12754823


The watch looks so good in this photo. Good job.
May I ask how you demagnetize the watch yourself?


----------



## mconlonx

Nice day, eh...? Love the 556A -- anyone here got one of the LE red second hand versions?


----------



## DNARNA

Nothing's been able to knock my 556i off its bracelet. I gave up trying....


----------



## DaveLaw

Jacob Casper said:


> Kousii2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just got in my 556i...I love it but have one issue with it. It's the H-link bracelet. Has anyone had an issue with rattling? Every time I move my wrist slightly it rattles. I have pin pointed it to 2 areas. One is the clasp and the other is the endlinks. They are a little loose, so they rattle if I move my wrist. I am usually a leather guy but i boughtt this watch planning to keep it on a bracelet.
> 
> Let me know if anyone else has an issue with the endlinks!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You might try replacing the spring bars for the clasp and the end links and see if that fixes things.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Hi there - I've just picked up a 556I and noticed the same thing. I suspect it's the diver extension rattling against the clasp as there's nothing to lock it in place when it's folded away (other watches I own do have a locking mechanism and the whole set up feels much more solid). It's literally the only weakness (and a tiny one at that) that I've found so far - hopefully Sinn will re-engineer a milled clasp one day to perfect it.


----------



## mconlonx

Just picked up a 556 A. I'm relatively new to the whole WUS/WIS thing, found this place in Sep '18, and got way into it. In the course of figuring out taste and sizing, the 556 hit my radar... and never left. Specifically the A version. Something about the big numbers. But I'm also a fan of GMT function, so when my budget happened to coincide with availability of a used 856 UTC, I picked it up. Great watch, but didn't like the way it fit me, ever so slightly too large. So it got flipped in short order, and I set my sights on finding a deal on a used 556 A.

Just arrived today...









Couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## phorty

My 556a is back on the bracelet, where it is most at home


----------



## phorty

double post


----------



## mconlonx

Received my (used, 2013) 556 on Monday and set it by time.gov site. Over the past two days, it's at less than -1 spd. Woah...


----------



## yunie_

wanna ask about something. I got a sinn 556a but the markers isn't really textured. it doesn't has the aged lume look to it. Mine seems really flat, like its totally printed on it.

is it because of the serial numbers? like the newer ones didn't have that aged lume texture to it as compared to the older serials?


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Just bought a mildy used Sinn 556A from Japan. Should have it in a week, if my Ebates goes through I'll have it for about $600 altogether.

I can finally join you guys haha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Just curious -- would y'all consider the 556 A more of a field watch or a pilot's watch...? Not that such distinctions really matter, but I am curious...


----------



## ironwill8282

mconlonx said:


> Just curious -- would y'all consider the 556 A more of a field watch or a pilot's watch...? Not that such distinctions really matter, but I am curious...


If the watch had hands like an SNZG15 and you have the model without the Romans on it, I would see how you could make the field watch distinction. However, the hands are straight from an altimeter so I think there is no confusion that this is an aviation watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

It's here









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

ironwill8282 said:


> If the watch had hands like an SNZG15 and you have the model without the Romans on it, I would see how you could make the field watch distinction. However, the hands are straight from an altimeter so I think there is no confusion that this is an aviation watch.


Forest/trees -- true, I was only thinking about the dial and somehow completely overlooking the hands. Thanks. And come to think of it, the dial is also very much more aviation inspired...


----------



## Johnny0

Very excited about this one! Just received my 1st Sinn.


----------



## soaking.fused

Coffee, chocolate + Pilot


----------



## RTuggle

Good Morning all, could be off topic but wanted to share. I bought my 556I last August and only wore a handful of times. The accuracy was just middle of the road. After reading some threads on here about regulating and the "break in" period needed I decided to bring it back out. For the last week I've been positioning overnight with crown up and wearing all day. As of this morning it's plus 7 seconds, averaging between 1 and 2 seconds fast per day. Very happy with that.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^^ For my 556 before and now my 856 UTC I find that as well.


----------



## airgunner

Johnny0 said:


> Very excited about this one! Just received my 1st Sinn.


I love that watch. I just wish they made a bigger version of it. A 38.5mm case on an 8.25" wrist is not a good look :-(


----------



## airgunner

Johnny0 said:


> Very excited about this one! Just received my 1st Sinn.


I love that watch. I just wish they made a bigger version of it. A 38.5mm case on an 8.25" wrist is not a good look :-(


----------



## JacobC

Unfortunately my Sinn arrived DOA so I'm still waiting for warranty service


----------



## smkader

JacobC said:


> Unfortunately my Sinn arrived DOA so I'm still waiting for warranty service


What happened?


----------



## BlakeA

*Non-Sinn Bracelet*

Thinking about putting a Strapcode Super Oyster on my Sinn 556a. Thought about putting on the h-link from Sinn, but I'm not that fond of the thickness of the lengths nor the design of the h-link, nor the look of the clasp. 
Downside of the Strapcode is that there are no end links that work, so this would have straight ends. 
Has anyone done this and what do you think about the look of it?


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> What happened?


Ordered a hard to find Sinn from an AD in Germany. Arrived in USA with a movement that looked fine but wouldn't run at all. Had to send it in for warranty work at the factory.

AD was super nice assured me it worked before they sent it and that it likely developed the fault in transit.


----------



## JacobC

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



BlakeA said:


> Thinking about putting a Strapcode Super Oyster on my Sinn 556a. Thought about putting on the h-link from Sinn, but I'm not that fond of the thickness of the lengths nor the design of the h-link, nor the look of the clasp.
> Downside of the Strapcode is that there are no end links that work, so this would have straight ends.
> Has anyone done this and what do you think about the look of it?


If I'm not mistaken they revised the clasp just recently. The thickness isn't bad and I'm very happy with the fine link if you decide the H link doesn't work.


----------



## smkader

JacobC said:


> Ordered a hard to find Sinn from an AD in Germany. Arrived in USA with a movement that looked fine but wouldn't run at all. Had to send it in for warranty work at the factory.
> 
> AD was super nice assured me it worked before they sent it and that it likely developed the fault in transit.


I should have let you know when I sold my MoP dial! Sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> I should have let you know when I sold my MoP dial! Sorry to hear that. Hope everything works out for you.


They're taking good care of me, and are throwing in some stuff on the return trip.

I reminded my other half, this is a good reason to have this many to choose from!


----------



## RTuggle

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



BlakeA said:


> Thinking about putting a Strapcode Super Oyster on my Sinn 556a. Thought about putting on the h-link from Sinn, but I'm not that fond of the thickness of the lengths nor the design of the h-link, nor the look of the clasp.
> Downside of the Strapcode is that there are no end links that work, so this would have straight ends.
> Has anyone done this and what do you think about the look of it?


There's a pic a few pages back of my 556I on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee.


----------



## BlakeA

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



RTuggle said:


> There's a pic a few pages back of my 556I on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee.


Thanks. I checked out your pic. Looks pretty good. I'm still not sure whether or not I can do without the end links, but...the strapcode oyster is $84 and the sinn hlink is $320. I'll have to think it over.


----------



## BlakeA

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*

Double post...delete


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*


----------



## Mad14

Has anyone used the 556 for swimming/holiday pool use?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad14

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I wore this today and all weekend, and it gained only 1 second in 3 days time.
> View attachment 13689561
> View attachment 13689565


Hi, what's the reference for this white dial 556? I can't say I've seen it before but it could be my favourite.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader

Mad14 said:


> Has anyone used the 556 for swimming/holiday pool use?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have. No problems with mine.


----------



## Dennis K

Mad14 said:


> Has anyone used the 556 for swimming/holiday pool use?
> 
> Thanks


With 200m WR, it's as water resistant as most dive watches.


----------



## Mad14

Dennis K said:


> With 200m WR, it's as water resistant as most dive watches.


That's what I was thinking as my SKX is 200m.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

I just got a 556 from the bay, wish the seller would post the tracking info so I can obsess a little more. It will be my 3rd Sinn joining a Blue dial T2 and a 656L which has the full lume dial. Looking forward to it!.


----------



## BlakeA

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



BlakeA said:


> Thanks. I checked out your pic. Looks pretty good. I'm still not sure whether or not I can do without the end links, but...the strapcode oyster is $84 and the sinn hlink is $320. I'll have to think it over.


Agonized awhile and decided to go with the fine link. Just couldn't get on with the rounded links on the hlink bracelet nor the thickness. I know they changed the fine link bracelet from slot screw to hex screw awhile back. Hoping the fine link is still thinner than the hlink. If not, oh well.


----------



## RTuggle

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



BlakeA said:


> Agonized awhile and decided to go with the fine link. Just couldn't get on with the rounded links on the hlink bracelet nor the thickness. I know they changed the fine link bracelet from slot screw to hex screw awhile back. Hoping the fine link is still thinner than the hlink. If not, oh well.


I have thought about going for the fine link from Watchbuys, still on the fence about it.


----------



## JacobC

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



RTuggle said:


> I have thought about going for the fine link from Watchbuys, still on the fence about it.


I unapologetically like the fine link


----------



## Dennis K

The 556i is a bit of a strap monster, but as far as natos go, I think it looks best with just simple grey.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Mad14 said:


> Hi, what's the reference for this white dial 556? I can't say I've seen it before but it could be my favourite.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I don't know the reference number off the top of my head, but it is a LE only sold in Korea.


----------



## JacobC

Dennis K said:


> The 556i is a bit of a strap monster, but as far as natos go, I think it looks best with just simple grey.
> 
> View attachment 14032657


Love the combo


----------



## jester0723

Dennis K said:


> The 556i is a bit of a strap monster, but as far as natos go, I think it looks best with just simple grey.
> 
> View attachment 14032657


What's the source of this strap? Phenomenato?


----------



## Dennis K

jester0723 said:


> What's the source of this strap? Phenomenato?


I got it from a UK ebay seller called 'chronomanic' and the strap is listed as, 'Premium Seatbelt NATO G10'. Watchgecko sell their own, more expensive version called, 'ZULUDIVER Iridescent Herringbone NATO Strap'.


----------



## BlakeA

*Re: Non-Sinn Bracelet*



BlakeA said:


> Agonized awhile and decided to go with the fine link. Just couldn't get on with the rounded links on the hlink bracelet nor the thickness. I know they changed the fine link bracelet from slot screw to hex screw awhile back. Hoping the fine link is still thinner than the hlink. If not, oh well.


Rec'd the Sinn finelink today. The links are thin like I wanted with slot screws. Was easy to adjust and it is comfortable. I'm satisfied with it. Kind of pricey though.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K




----------



## RTuggle

currently the 556I is on a ColaReb black leather


----------



## JacobC

RTuggle said:


> double post. delete
> 
> Sorry for the pic, can't figure out how to correct.


Sometimes I have to upload mine upside down do when they flip they are correct.


----------



## KoolKat

Swapped out the bracelet for the tropic today.


----------



## Feline Flieger

Thought I'd toss an Anniversary onto the pile....


----------



## texastom

Mine was bought used, but runs great and looks great.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Too excited to wait, I have this coming in next week! My first Sinn, a green dial Japan LE, left hand drive, no date 556.

Enjoy this photo I pilfered from Google:


----------



## RTuggle

the more rare versions of the 556 are very cool to see. updating my 556I specs; 19 days now of continuous running and it's gained 15 seconds. Excellent. I usually switch out watches before this point but it's hard to not wear it when its running so well.


----------



## Earthbound

I just ordered a 556 i on bracelet this evening from Watchbuys. Very psyched. Have had my eye on it for awhile and the huge amount of positive feedback made it irresistible. Will post pic after arrival


----------



## BigMoufPosy

It's here!!!

I love it. Now someone please sell me the rubber strap with compact buckle! 

Actually - would this look bad with the blue rubber strap? Thoughts? The green isn't very dark so I can see it kind of working together with the light blue and white on the dial.


----------



## JacobC

Whoa.


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Flicker

Sinn 556I B

My newest addition to the collection, first Sinn, and it's fantastic, I'm loving it!
The dial is so much better in person than many of the online images I've seen.
To me it is a perfect GADA watch.

Here it is on the supplied blue leather strap on day 1:


----------



## Mr.Jones82

BigMoufPosy said:


> It's here!!!
> 
> I love it. Now someone please sell me the rubber strap with compact buckle!
> 
> Actually - would this look bad with the blue rubber strap? Thoughts? The green isn't very dark so I can see it kind of working together with the light blue and white on the dial.


Welcome to the club!!! Blue strap? I don't know, that is hard for me to imagine looking good. Honestly, I think it would look great on a bracelet (H-link) or distressed leather strap. Congrats!


----------



## JacobC

I actually like it on the blue strap. When that wears out try a dark navy for an interesting contrast.


----------



## warsh

Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwalker239

Can someone enlighten me why this particular Sinn 556 is so hot (serious question)? I always see its sales gone within few hours. Design seems simple and and a ETA movement that are sold for $1300+?


----------



## JacobC

moonwalker239 said:


> Can someone enlighten me why this particular Sinn 556 is so hot (serious question)? I always see its sales gone within few hours. Design seems simple and and a ETA movement that are sold for $1300+?


It's usually Sellita Sw200-1 in these now. Like anything you pay for craftsmanship and the case and design are very well done. The bracelets are also stellar.


----------



## moonwalker239

JacobC said:


> It's usually Sellita Sw200-1 in these now. Like anything you pay for craftsmanship and the case and design are very well done. The bracelets are also stellar.


But this 556 is only SS right, not those special materials like other Sinn's. From the design I don't really see much, probably the blue dial really stands out. But how is it much better than a - let say - Seiko JDM field watch with 6R movt that is sold for less than $700? And Seiko is famous for built quality, fit & finish, lume and value for money (not so for design I know). Even a Stowa with distintive design, higher grade movement, decoration and customization costs less than this entry level Sinn. And for that price I could buy a Junghans Chronoscope which everyone loves. I know the (supposedly) great bracelet plays a part but I don't see many of yours on this thread wearing it with bracelet either. 
P/S: no flame intended. Just really curious. I probably need to try a Sinn to understand, but your opinions would help. Thanks


----------



## JacobC

moonwalker239 said:


> But this 556 is only SS right, not those special materials like other Sinn's. From the design I don't really see much, probably the blue dial really stands out. But how is it much better than a - let say - Seiko JDM field watch with 6R movt that is sold for less than $700? And Seiko is famous for built quality, fit & finish, lume and value for money (not so for design I know). Even a Stowa with distintive design, higher grade movement, decoration and customization costs less than this entry level Sinn. And for that price I could buy a Junghans Chronoscope which everyone loves. I know the (supposedly) great bracelet plays a part but I don't see many of yours on this thread wearing it with bracelet either.
> P/S: no flame intended. Just really curious. I probably need to try a Sinn to understand, but your opinions would help. Thanks


Seiko is a vertically integrated manufacturer and Sinn is not. There are significant cost savings on producing everything in house. Sinn makes a good deal of their components in house but has to buy in the rest, so their margins are different. Plus then you need to take into account steels. Sinn uses much more rugged, harder to scratch, expensive steels than Seiko.

Companies like Junghans stay competitive by using cheaper materials like plexiglass and modules instead of integrated movements.


----------



## Dennis K

JacobC said:


> It's usually Sellita Sw200-1 in these now. Like anything you pay for craftsmanship and the case and design are very well done. The bracelets are also stellar.


The 556 models come with a Top Grade ETA 2824 and not the Sellita SW200. The bracelets are great, apart from the clasps, which are absolute crap. Even £200 microbrands come with better clasps.


----------



## JacobC

Dennis K said:


> The 556 models come with a Top Grade ETA 2824 and not the Sellita SW200. The bracelets are great, apart from the clasps, which are absolute crap. Even £200 microbrands come with better clasps.


My movement is a SW200-1 in my 556, AFAIK they are moving away from ETA effective last year.


----------



## warsh

moonwalker239 said:


> Can someone enlighten me why this particular Sinn 556 is so hot (serious question)? I always see its sales gone within few hours. Design seems simple and and a ETA movement that are sold for $1300+?


Does this answer your question?










This is a smoking hot watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs857

JacobC said:


> My movement is a SW200-1 in my 556, AFAIK they are moving away from ETA effective last year.


Interesting, the website still lists the 2824 as the movement.
Do you have correspondence from Sinn that says they are moving to the Sellita in the 556? 
Just curious as I am about to buy one and the 2824 was one of the selling points for me.


----------



## JacobC

Dogs857 said:


> Interesting, the website still lists the 2824 as the movement.
> Do you have correspondence from Sinn that says they are moving to the Sellita in the 556?
> Just curious as I am about to buy one and the 2824 was one of the selling points for me.


Only some models, mine is listed here: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/556_I_Mother-of-pearl_S.htm

Apart from that I'm not certain Sinn has ever said directly, but they've started using Sellita much more heavily. It seems like the web site is accurate so for now I'd look at the Model you'd like and go from there. I'll write my German contact and see if I can get clarification.


----------



## moonwalker239

That MoP dial is indeed very nice. How much did you get it?


----------



## jdelcue

Mad14 said:


> Has anyone used the 556 for swimming/holiday pool use?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah dude, for sure. On bracelet, on G10, on rubber. No problem whatsoever. Why do you ask?

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad14

jdelcue said:


> Yeah dude, for sure. On bracelet, on G10, on rubber. No problem whatsoever. Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


I was thinking of replaying my SKX with a Sinn and it will be used in a pool and in the sea so just wanted to make sure the 200m is as good as the Seiko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Mad14 said:


> I was thinking of replaying my SKX with a Sinn and it will be used in a pool and in the sea so just wanted to make sure the 200m is as good as the Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely.

Also, 200m rating overkill for pool use. In any case, enjoy!

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Still lovin it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

moonwalker239 said:


> But this 556 is only SS right, not those special materials like other Sinn's. From the design I don't really see much, probably the blue dial really stands out. But how is it much better than a - let say - Seiko JDM field watch with 6R movt that is sold for less than $700? And *Seiko is famous for built quality, fit & finish*, lume and value for money (not so for design I know). Even a Stowa with distintive design, higher grade movement, decoration and customization costs less than this entry level Sinn. And for that price I could buy a Junghans Chronoscope which everyone loves. I know the (supposedly) great bracelet plays a part but I don't see many of yours on this thread wearing it with bracelet either.
> P/S: no flame intended. Just really curious. I probably need to try a Sinn to understand, but your opinions would help. Thanks


I got a chuckle out of this. More like infamous...


----------



## moonwalker239

Rice and Gravy said:


> I got a chuckle out of this. More like infamous...


No offence to you but you ever had a Grand Seiko or even a Mid Range JDM seiko? I am not particularly a fan of the brand but my experience with them so far is very positive and I heard many good things about them from this forum as well.


----------



## dirkfunk

i do think the value proposition of Sinn, and the 556, has eroded over the years as the price has steadily climbed. you can get 200m water resistance and a screw down crown in a Hamilton Khaki which hasnt seen nearly the price inflation. of course, it has a very different look as well. 

that said, the face, size, and finish of the 556i is perfect IMO, and if you want that face, then you need to own the 556i. lots of other brands have tried over the years, but none really nail the understated simplicity. for example, Damasko's watches are arguably more rugged, but theyre simply far uglier IMO, and lets be real, in todays world mechanical watches are ultimately at least partly fashion/jewelry. if we didnt care what they looked like we'd all be wearing Casios (or using our phones for time). 

ultimately Sinn has a great reputation, and its in the scheme of things, a smaller operation than a lot of the other brands. the dont have the same economies of scale that a brand like Seiko has, which completely dwarfs it. so youre probably going to pay a bit more for the labor component and parts. but youre also figuring (hoping) the finishing gets a little extra attention at that smaller scale.

(i also wear mine on the bracelt and do think thats a critical aspect of it)

the $1-1500k watch market is a weird segment, and i think the 556i is a great option at the price point regardless for an all around daily wearer


----------



## JacobC

moonwalker239 said:


> That MoP dial is indeed very nice. How much did you get it?


€1,160 on fine link delivered in two days.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

moonwalker239 said:


> No offence to you but you ever had a Grand Seiko or even a Mid Range JDM seiko? I am not particularly a fan of the brand but my experience with them so far is very positive and I heard many good things about them from this forum as well.


Well yeah, but a GS is not a $1000 Sinn 556. And I'd be happy to see a $700-1200 range Seiko with similar specs in this style of watch. There just aren't any I can think of. The presage line are very nice for sure, but not exactly a good comparison and probably aren't being cross-shopped. And any mid-range Seiko diver in that range are a roll of the dice on alignment. I think what might be being overlooked is that the 556i on a bracelet might be one of best value all around watches available. For $1300 brand new you get something that can be dressed up or down or anything in between, great movement, classic looks and a size that fits a wide range of wrists. And there's a reason these hold their value pretty well on the used market.


----------



## dirkfunk

exactly. i can easily wear it with a suit, while camping, or with a tshirt and feel like im not sacrificing either way. its a hard feat to pull off. 

also, i may catch heat for this, but id rather have Sinn's bracelet as opposed to a GS bracelet any day of the week (even if the movement is far superior)....i find them objectionable and just have no love for the look. they also skew far more into the "dressy" territory and id feel uncomfortable wearing a watch like that in any sort of active use.

i DO wish Sinn would at least offer a 556 model with tegiment however. i think a lot of people would spring for that, and would quiet some of the criticism that this particular model dosent contain any of the proprietary tech that a small brand like this has built their name on. but even then, youd lose out on that satinized finish which is still a component to what makes this watch so versatile on the dressier side...its not like anyone complains about rolexes not being ice hardened steel.


----------



## Dennis K

dirkfunk said:


> i DO wish Sinn would at least offer a 556 model with tegiment however. i think a lot of people would spring for that, and would quiet some of the criticism that this particular model dosent contain any of the proprietary tech that a small brand like this has built their name on. but even then, youd lose out on that satinized finish which is still a component to what makes this watch so versatile on the dressier side...


I also wish that Sinn would offer a tegimented version of the 556 too. I'd stump up the extra cash for one in a heartbeat. Also, you can get stainless steel surface hardened, while still maintaining a brushed finish. Bremont do it and so do some micros, such as Traska with their Freediver.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

dirkfunk said:


> also, i may catch heat for this, but id rather have Sinn's bracelet as opposed to a GS bracelet any day of the week (even if the movement is far superior)....i find them objectionable and just have no love for the look. they also skew far more into the "dressy" territory and id feel uncomfortable wearing a watch like that in any sort of active use.


GS bracelets do tend to be dressier because they're not tool watches. They lean more towards towards sports luxury, so I don't think you can really criticize them for that and it makes comparisons a bit difficult. Comfort is an area of fair comparison though since we look for it in watches in general whether they be dress or tool, and hands down, the GS destroys my 556. GS bracelets are silky smooth and fit like a dream. I love my 556 and it is probably my favorite watch, but the bracelet is nothing special and I would consider it the weakest component. It is sharp and scratchy and the butterfly clap is too sensitive. The satin finish is gorgeous though, so I will always keep it on there, but it lacks the refinement needed for true comfort.


----------



## dirkfunk

The clasp is cheap and poorly finished on the Sinn I'll give you that, but the links are butter smooth. The polishing is "fancier" in the GS but I have zero issues with comfort.


----------



## JacobC

dirkfunk said:


> The clasp is cheap and poorly finished on the Sinn I'll give you that, but the links are butter smooth. The polishing is "fancier" in the GS but I have zero issues with comfort.


Which clasp? The clasp on the fine link is as good as anything else I have at twice the price.


----------



## moonwalker239

dirkfunk said:


> i do think the value proposition of Sinn, and the 556, has eroded over the years as the price has steadily climbed. you can get 200m water resistance and a screw down crown in a Hamilton Khaki which hasnt seen nearly the price inflation. of course, it has a very different look as well.
> 
> that said, the face, size, and finish of the 556i is perfect IMO, and if you want that face, then you need to own the 556i. lots of other brands have tried over the years, but none really nail the understated simplicity. for example, Damasko's watches are arguably more rugged, but theyre simply far uglier IMO, and lets be real, in todays world mechanical watches are ultimately at least partly fashion/jewelry. if we didnt care what they looked like we'd all be wearing Casios (or using our phones for time).
> 
> ultimately Sinn has a great reputation, and its in the scheme of things, a smaller operation than a lot of the other brands. the dont have the same economies of scale that a brand like Seiko has, which completely dwarfs it. so youre probably going to pay a bit more for the labor component and parts. but youre also figuring (hoping) the finishing gets a little extra attention at that smaller scale.
> 
> (i also wear mine on the bracelt and do think thats a critical aspect of it)
> 
> the $1-1500k watch market is a weird segment, and i think the 556i is a great option at the price point regardless for an all around daily wearer


Thanks, that's a helpful opinion. I do agree the 556i and the 356 are among the best looking sinn's.

@JacobC: that's equivalent to $1300? quite reasonable given the MoP dial.


----------



## moonwalker239

Rice and Gravy said:


> Well yeah, but a GS is not a $1000 Sinn 556. And I'd be happy to see a $700-1200 range Seiko with similar specs in this style of watch. There just aren't any I can think of. The presage line are very nice for sure, but not exactly a good comparison and probably aren't being cross-shopped. And any mid-range Seiko diver in that range are a roll of the dice on alignment. I think what might be being overlooked is that the 556i on a bracelet might be one of best value all around watches available. For $1300 brand new you get something that can be dressed up or down or anything in between, great movement, classic looks and a size that fits a wide range of wrists. And there's a reason these hold their value pretty well on the used market.


Something like this? a 6R21 28.800bph , not exactly same style but finish is one of the best I ever seen. And I own some much more expensive pieces. Just I am not bonding with it much so looking for different style.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^^ I do like that one and the complications.



Dennis K said:


> I also wish that Sinn would offer a tegimented version of the 556 too. I'd stump up the extra cash for one in a heartbeat. Also, you can get stainless steel surface hardened, while still maintaining a brushed finish. Bremont do it and so do some micros, such as Traska with their Freediver.


I don't recall the model number, but Sinn does make a "556A" style tegimented watch that is blue and has a satinized finish.


----------



## JacobC

moonwalker239 said:


> Thanks, that's a helpful opinion. I do agree the 556i and the 356 are among the best looking sinn's.
> 
> @JacobC: that's equivalent to $1300? quite reasonable given the MoP dial.


I thought so too, currently awaiting return from warranty work in Germany


----------



## khd

dirkfunk said:


> Damasko's watches are arguably more rugged, but theyre simply far uglier IMO


Haha this is so true... I bought a DA36 instead of the 556 I'd wanted for ages because after spending too much time on WUS I convinced myself I really needed the ice hardened case and all that, but one day I just woke up and thought "**** me the logo on this thing looks like it was made in Microsoft Word, a couple of scratches would be easier to live with than that bloody eye sore!" :-d


----------



## rhythmxyz

Currently waiting my 556i on bracelet... Must pre order with full payment for 3 months in my country ad... I hope its worth the wait... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonwalker239

Any idea if all Sinn 556A/I 2824-2's are topgrade? or it depends on year/model. There is no exact info on Sinn website. How can we tell from an elaborate to topgrade 2824?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

According to watchbuys

Case in 316L surgical stainless steel
Sapphire crystals on both sides of the watch
Double coated anti-reflective covering
Dual seal crown lock to improve water resistance
Sapphire crystal back to view the decorated movement
*Top Grade (chronometer level) movement*


----------



## moonwalker239

Top grade is not same as chronometer right. That's a bit misleading. The 556 does have some decoration and blue screws though. So at least elaborate to top grade. Is there any other source can confirm this? thanks


----------



## Dogs857

moonwalker239 said:


> Top grade is not same as chronometer right. That's a bit misleading. The 556 does have some decoration and blue screws though. So at least elaborate to top grade. Is there any other source can confirm this? thanks


Top grade movements are the ones that are sent out for COSC certification. Essentially the same mechanically.


----------



## Dogs857

Sorry this was a double post.


----------



## JacobC

I just found out that all 556I models use ETA except the black mother of pearl dial version which uses a Sellita. The white mother of pearl uses ETA as well.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My understanding is Top Grade is the same as COSC, but is not sent to receive official COSC certification.


----------



## Rob 1 Million

khd said:


> Haha this is so true... I bought a DA36 instead of the 556 I'd wanted for ages because after spending too much time on WUS I convinced myself I really needed the ice hardened case and all that, but one day I just woke up and thought "**** me the logo on this thing looks like it was made in Microsoft Word, a couple of scratches would be easier to live with than that bloody eye sore!" :-d


Agreed. Been thinking for while, next watch will be either Damasko ds30 or Sinn 556. Have to agree that D logo/typeface is a big negative. Surely Sinn can do the harder steel at same price as the ds30 ? At the moment the needle is swinging to Sinn, happy to live with marks as don't think ill be selling but then again I've got a lot a saving to do !


----------



## moonwalker239

in this link they said Sinn 556 only features standard grade of 2824-2 which is a bit confusing to me.
https://wornandwound.com/side-side-sinn-556i-oris-propilot-date-fortis-cockpit-two/


----------



## moonwalker239

What do you guys think about th e outer AR coating? I saw quite a few samples on used market that the coating is scratched up quite easily. Is it easy to remove the whole thing? Can poly watch do the job?
Personally I do feel the Sinn 556i looks quite similar to stowa flieger model A. The Sinn does look a bit more versatile/dressier in some occasions though.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Actually that says "Sinn goes a little further with theirs, using only higher grade 2824s, such as elaboré, which is apparent in the plating one finds on the movement..." Watchbuys is a Sinn AD so I'm inclined to trust them on it being top grade. Either way, not standard. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

Rice and Gravy said:


> I don't recall the model number, but Sinn does make a "556A" style tegimented watch that is blue and has a satinized finish.


I don't think they do. As far as I'm aware, all Sinn tegimeted watches have the same dull (titanium-like), bead-blasted finish.


----------



## phorty

khd said:


> Haha this is so true... I bought a DA36 instead of the 556 I'd wanted for ages because after spending too much time on WUS I convinced myself I really needed the ice hardened case and all that, but one day I just woke up and thought "**** me the logo on this thing looks like it was made in Microsoft Word, a couple of scratches would be easier to live with than that bloody eye sore!" :-d


This is funny, I've done it several times with various things. Making a more informed decision by engaging in the forums sometimes results in buying a bunch of stuff you don't need and you might not even like!

As for the 556 - my A version is super accurate. The last several times I've timed it, I've been at 0.0+/- per day.


----------



## Dennis K

moonwalker239 said:


> What do you guys think about th e outer AR coating? I saw quite a few samples on used market that the coating is scratched up quite easily. Is it easy to remove the whole thing? Can poly watch do the job?


I personally think the easily scratched AR coatings on Sinns is overstated. I've had my 556i for 18 months now, it's been worn regularly, not babied and the AR coating is still completely unmarked. There is a rumour that Sinn had a period where their AR-coated crystals marked up too easily, but I'm not sure how true this is.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Dennis K said:


> I don't think they do. As far as I'm aware, all Sinn tegimeted watches have the same dull (titanium-like), bead-blasted finish.


Found it. It's a 856IB. Tegimented, indices only, tegimented and satinized finish.

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-I-B-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-10p4322.htm

There's also an 856AB, same thing but Arabic numbers.


----------



## Dennis K

JacobC said:


> Which clasp? The clasp on the fine link is as good as anything else I have at twice the price.


The clasps on the H-link bracelets suck.


----------



## Dennis K

Rice and Gravy said:


> Found it. It's a 856IB. Tegimented, indices only, tegimented and satinized finish.
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-I-B-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-10p4322.htm
> 
> There's also an 856AB, same thing but Arabic numbers.


Ah, interesting. Thanks for the link. The 856 is too large for me though. Hence why I'd love a tegimented 556.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yeah I understand. I've owned a 556 before and now an 856, and the 1.5mm diameter difference and 2mm difference lug to lug is honestly barely perceptible IMO. Its a little heavier of course.


----------



## Mirabello1

moonwalker239 said:


> Something like this? a 6R21 28.800bph , not exactly same style but finish is one of the best I ever seen. And I own some much more expensive pieces. Just I am not bonding with it much so looking for different style.
> 
> View attachment 14090189


Good Looking watch


----------



## smkader

JacobC said:


> I just found out that all 556I models use ETA except the black mother of pearl dial version which uses a Sellita. The white mother of pearl uses ETA as well.


My black MOP dial had an ETA in it.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> My black MOP dial had an ETA in it.


CONSPIRACY


----------



## JacobC

Dennis K said:


> The clasps on the H-link bracelets suck.


That's really too bad, the fine link clasp attaches and comes apart like docking at the ISS.


----------



## khd

moonwalker239 said:


> What do you guys think about th e outer AR coating? I saw quite a few samples on used market that the coating is scratched up quite easily. Is it easy to remove the whole thing? Can poly watch do the job?
> Personally I do feel the Sinn 556i looks quite similar to stowa flieger model A. The Sinn does look a bit more versatile/dressier in some occasions though.


I had a Sinn EZM3 where the outer coating looked terrible at certain angles... but I sold it 'as is' and another forum member cleaned it up in less than 15 mins! If it happens to me again I'll definitely give this a try, he posted about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-ezm3-ar-coating-4757537-post47189083.html#post47189083


----------



## moonwalker239

Rice and Gravy said:


> Actually that says "Sinn goes a little further with theirs, using only higher grade 2824s, such as elaboré, which is apparent in the plating one finds on the movement..." Watchbuys is a Sinn AD so I'm inclined to trust them on it being top grade. Either way, not standard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


True, I misread that part, thanks for pointing out.

Btw, anyone has owned both 556A and 556I before? any thought comparing them?


----------



## moonwalker239

khd said:


> I had a Sinn EZM3 where the outer coating looked terrible at certain angles... but I sold it 'as is' and another forum member cleaned it up in less than 15 mins! If it happens to me again I'll definitely give this a try, he posted about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-ezm3-ar-coating-4757537-post47189083.html#post47189083


Great to know, I thought need to use polywatch instead of capecod since this is not metal...


----------



## khd

moonwalker239 said:


> Great to know, I thought need to use polywatch instead of capecod since this is not metal...


Yeah the only thing that I'm not too sure about is where to buy "cape cod" cloths... I don't know about Singapore but I don't think I've ever seen them here in Australia


----------



## moonwalker239

khd said:


> Yeah the only thing that I'm not too sure about is where to buy "cape cod" cloths... I don't know about Singapore but I don't think I've ever seen them here in Australia


I found some locally but I think they are all imported from the US. I do have poly watch and diamond paste with me as well.

Quick update: finally pulled the trigger and got myself a used 556A ^^


----------



## dirkfunk

Th 856ib is nice, but the fact it's gas filled means it can only be serviced by Sinn in Germany which I've never been a huge fan of.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

moonwalker239 said:


> True, I misread that part, thanks for pointing out.
> 
> Btw, anyone has owned both 556A and 556I before? any thought comparing them?


I have not had both, but I am now thinking of getting a 556i instead of my 856 UTC, so have looked at almost every picture in this thread and previously owned a 556A for a while.

Aside from the obvious (Indices v 3/6/9/12 numbers), the dials are different. 556A is a matte dial whereas the 556i has a slightly glossy dial. The other difference is the date at 3 for 556i v. at 4:30 for the 556A. In addition the 556i has Automatik on the dial, 556A does not.


----------



## moonwalker239

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have not had both, but I am now thinking of getting a 556i instead of my 856 UTC, so have looked at almost every picture in this thread and previously owned a 556A for a while.
> 
> Aside from the obvious (Indices v 3/6/9/12 numbers), the dials are different. 556A is a matte dial whereas the 556i has a slightly glossy dial. The other difference is the date at 3 for 556i v. at 4:30 for the 556A. In addition the 556i has Automatik on the dial, 556A does not.


Yeah I understand all the differences. Just that people seem to prefer the 556I over the A. I just want to know why. not from the reviews and paper but from someone who actually owned both. So far my 556A is running remarkably at +-1s/day despite being a few years old. The previous owner claimed that he wore it very little.


----------



## dirkfunk

I mean, its pretty straightforward. Personally, I like the Bauhaus-esque simplicity of no numbers and simple uncluttered indicies on an inky matte black dial. And it more easily passes for a dress watch when I want it to. Functionally, it's the exact same watch otherwise and there's really nothing else to compare. Either you prefer the way one looks or the other. There are tons of watches that look more or less like the A, and not really any others that look like the I. It dosent mean one is better or worse, just get the one youd rather look at all day .


----------



## Dennis K

Rice and Gravy said:


> Yeah I understand. I've owned a 556 before and now an 856, and the 1.5mm diameter difference and 2mm difference lug to lug is honestly barely perceptible IMO. Its a little heavier of course.


I only have 6'' wrists, so the extra size makes a big difference to me.


----------



## Dennis K

I preferred the dial of the 556i, as the gloss dial offsets the tool watch design of the case and gives it more visual interest and depth. The dial matte dial of the 556A is too 'flat' for my liking.


----------



## moonwalker239

Guess I need to get another 556I to understand the love for them, lol.


----------



## warsh

I tell you, the 556i is a really, really good looking watch. I hadn't worn mine in a while and am having a second honeymoon w mine.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamsd

*First post on watchuseek!*

So I have a different sort of dilemma... I found good deals on both the 556I and the 104 (St Sa I) and got both in order to decide in person. I love both watches and think each is unique in its own way. I like how the 556 can be dressed up and the 104 can be the more EDC watch. My dilemma is more around keeping two watches from a single brand vs. selling one and funding something else down the road. If I must sell one, I'm thinking it would be the 556 because it would see less use than the 104. Anyone out there that has both, or more than one Sinn, and how do you use them?


----------



## khd

gautamsd said:


> *First post on watchuseek!*
> 
> So I have a different sort of dilemma... I found good deals on both the 556I and the 104 (St Sa I) and got both in order to decide in person. I love both watches and think each is unique in its own way. I like how the 556 can be dressed up and the 104 can be the more EDC watch. My dilemma is more around keeping two watches from a single brand vs. selling one and funding something else down the road. If I must sell one, I'm thinking it would be the 556 because it would see less use than the 104. Anyone out there that has both, or more than one Sinn, and how do you use them?


Good dilemma to have mate... I don't think you can go wrong with either! Sounds like you don't really need to make a hasty choice though, so if I was you I'd keep both around until there is something else you really want and then just offload the one that you've worn less (or keep the one that complements the new incoming watch better).

Also I'd love to see a pic of them side by side if you can... I've always wanted to see how they compare :-!


----------



## warsh

gautamsd said:


> *First post on watchuseek!*
> 
> So I have a different sort of dilemma... I found good deals on both the 556I and the 104 (St Sa I) and got both in order to decide in person. I love both watches and think each is unique in its own way. I like how the 556 can be dressed up and the 104 can be the more EDC watch. My dilemma is more around keeping two watches from a single brand vs. selling one and funding something else down the road. If I must sell one, I'm thinking it would be the 556 because it would see less use than the 104. Anyone out there that has both, or more than one Sinn, and how do you use them?


Welcome to WUS!!!
If you love them both, keep them both. 
WUS has a great sales forum, and you shouldn't lose much selling either, provided you keep them in nice condition and keep all the boxes and papers.....

Congrats on your new watches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamsd

Here they are in all their glory!

Thanks for the responses, unfortunately one of them must go as I've got too many hobbies! But I'm not in a rush so will take a few weeks to see which one settles in better and put the other up for sale. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## khd

Thanks for the pic... it's really helpful as they're both great looking watches! For me the 104 has a slight edge but only because it is a bit more my style, so I reckon giving it time is the right move. Good luck :-!


----------



## Toddinut

I’m waiting for mine to arrive. Can’t wait!


----------



## kbuzz3

Hi all. Took my black dial out of storage recently to give my sub a rest. Need a relatively waterproof strap. I'm a bit color challenged so would appreciate any suggestions. Here's the short list and thanks for any comments opinions etc.
1) blueshark pajama stretch, either plain grey or grey with stripe









2) Erikas....thinking trident of some kind, mirage grey with white stripe, black ops with blue grey or white strip















[

Last is a pic of the black with white stripe I found for reference


----------



## Dennis K

kbuzz3 said:


> Hi all. Took my black dial out of storage recently to give my sub a rest. Need a relatively waterproof strap. I'm a bit color challenged so would appreciate any suggestions. Here's the short list and thanks for any comments opinions etc.
> 1) blueshark pajama stretch, either plain grey or grey with stripe
> 
> View attachment 14122381


This would be my pick. Hands down.


----------



## moonwalker239

Has it be nato? Mine is on Hirsch carbon waterproof strap and it looks perfect.
https://www.hirschstraps.com/produc...-water-resistant-leather-watch-strap-in-black
They should have other colors as well


----------



## mconlonx

kbuzz3 said:


> View attachment 14122467
> 
> 
> Last is a pic of the black with white stripe I found for reference


First I'd heard of the blushark pajama strap. Interesting. I do like the grey/black combo for a 556.

That EO in black/white is obvious, but still sharp looking.

I had mine on a black Mankey Hook Strap for a while, before switching back to the h-link bracelet.


----------



## kbuzz3

thanks everyone for the replies....no it does not have to be nato....just something comfortable that I did not mind getting wet. I had not thought of the carbon. Hirsch makes great straps....i'll look at that...


----------



## moonwalker239

Good to see a 556A, we are in the minority here.



mconlonx said:


> First I'd heard of the blushark pajama strap. Interesting. I do like the grey/black combo for a 556.
> 
> That EO in black/white is obvious, but still sharp looking.
> 
> I had mine on a black Mankey Hook Strap for a while, before switching back to the h-link bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14125123


----------



## mconlonx

moonwalker239 said:


> Good to see a 556A, we are in the minority here.


Yeah... when I was looking for a 556 A, seems like the i version was more available and prolific, at cheaper used pricing. But I just like the big numbers better -- there was no way I was going to "settle" for an i over an a. But I also understand the reasons many prefer the I. To tell the truth, at some point I would like to pick up a blue-dial watch and right now, both the 104 and 556I are in the running.

That ltd ed white version of the I from the Korean market is pretty slick. But even so, a grail-ish watch I'm always on the lookout for currently is a 656L...

I ordered up one of those grey/black Blushark Pajama straps, and I should have pix of it on my 556A by next week. In the meantime, here's my 556 on H-Link bracelet, because pictures:


----------



## kbuzz3

mconlonx said:


> Yeah... when I was looking for a 556 A, seems like the i version was more available and prolific, at cheaper used pricing. But I just like the big numbers better -- there was no way I was going to "settle" for an i over an a. But I also understand the reasons many prefer the I. To tell the truth, at some point I would like to pick up a blue-dial watch and right now, both the 104 and 556I are in the running.
> 
> That ltd ed white version of the I from the Korean market is pretty slick. But even so, a grail-ish watch I'm always on the lookout for currently is a 656L...
> 
> I ordered up one of those grey/black Blushark Pajama straps, and I should have pix of it on my 556A by next week. In the meantime, here's my 556 on H-Link bracelet, because pictures:
> 
> View attachment 14128139


I prefer the numbered dial as well..post a pic when u get the pajama


----------



## SuperOrbital

556IB is wonderful. This one recently returned to me after a theft.


----------



## moonwalker239

mconlonx said:


> Yeah... when I was looking for a 556 A, seems like the i version was more available and prolific, at cheaper used pricing. But I just like the big numbers better -- there was no way I was going to "settle" for an i over an a. But I also understand the reasons many prefer the I. To tell the truth, at some point I would like to pick up a blue-dial watch and right now, both the 104 and 556I are in the running.
> 
> That ltd ed white version of the I from the Korean market is pretty slick. But even so, a grail-ish watch I'm always on the lookout for currently is a 656L...
> 
> I ordered up one of those grey/black Blushark Pajama straps, and I should have pix of it on my 556A by next week. In the meantime, here's my 556 on H-Link bracelet, because pictures:
> 
> View attachment 14128139


Nice shot. I am getting to the point that I can't stand a watch with just indices anymore. The 104 is not bad but why not a 856?


----------



## mconlonx

moonwalker239 said:


> Nice shot. I am getting to the point that I can't stand a watch with just indices anymore. The 104 is not bad but why not a 856?


Had an 856 UTC, but sold it to fund purchase of the 556A. It was ever so slightly too large on my 7" wrist, at least to my eyes. And as far as I know, not offered in a blue sunburst dial.


----------



## jester0723

SuperOrbital said:


> 556IB is wonderful. This one recently returned to me after a theft.
> View attachment 14129293


What happened / how did you get it back?


----------



## SuperOrbital

Burglary. Showed up at a pawn shop shortly thereafter; police notified me and let me have it back. Couple extra dings on the bezel, but I think it might be more accurate than it was prior.


----------



## jester0723

SuperOrbital said:


> Burglary. Showed up at a pawn shop shortly thereafter; police notified me and let me have it back. Couple extra dings on the bezel, but I think it might be more accurate than it was prior.


Wow. Lucky!


----------



## SuperOrbital

jester0723 said:


> Wow. Lucky!


Indeed! I hadn't expected to see it ever again, frankly.


----------



## kbuzz3

Threw on a hadley Roma while I wait for a pajama strap....


----------



## sanchjer

Received my 556i last week. Picked it up used. Came with the H link bracelet, leather strap, and rubber strap. I haven't taken this thing off. The build quality is great, the dial is very good looking, I really like looking at this watch. Only problem I'm having is the rubber strap will not fit me. I have a small wrist and even after cutting the strap to the smallest size it's still a little large on me. Not sure what else to do...I really like how the watch looks on the rubber strap.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

sanchjer said:


> Received my 556i last week. Picked it up used. Came with the H link bracelet, leather strap, and rubber strap. I haven't taken this thing off. The build quality is great, the dial is very good looking, I really like looking at this watch. Only problem I'm having is the rubber strap will not fit me. I have a small wrist and even after cutting the strap to the smallest size it's still a little large on me. Not sure what else to do...I really like how the watch looks on the rubber strap.


Which clasp is on your rubber strap? Large or compact? And what's your wrist size?


----------



## sanchjer

BigMoufPosy said:


> Which clasp is on your rubber strap? Large or compact? And what's your wrist size?


Wrist size is 6.5in and the strap has the large clasp. The one with the dive extension.


----------



## BigMoufPosy

sanchjer said:


> Wrist size is 6.5in and the strap has the large clasp. The one with the dive extension.


I've got the same wrist size, but with the small clasp. Still have a ton of adjustments left, not to mention microadjusts on the clasp.

Unfortunately, if you want to pick up a small clasp you'll most likely need a new set of straps.


----------



## sanchjer

BigMoufPosy said:


> I've got the same wrist size, but with the small clasp. Still have a ton of adjustments left, not to mention microadjusts on the clasp.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you want to pick up a small clasp you'll most likely need a new set of straps.


Yeah, if I get a new small clasp I'll need a set of new straps for sure. Mine are cut all the way. Not worried though, don't have plans of selling the watch. Would like to wear the rubber strap though! I wish the large clasp had micro adjustments. But it sadly doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

I ve been eyeing this watch for a bit, and something always seemed to turn me off. Then, I realize it's these two things:

1. The lugs are curved inward instead of outward on the sides, this makes the lugs looks a bit thin compare to the case, and bracelets / straps don't look as good.
2. Why is there such a gap on all the straps I ve seen on this watch so far? As far as I know the lug to lug is 46 ish.

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## mconlonx

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone else feel the same?


Nope. I like the lug shape a lot, does not overpower the rest of the case and I think straps and bracelet look just fine in relation to them.

Never noticed the gap with straps, where it is very obvious to me on watches with longer lugs. That it appears that way to you may be because the lug holes are low, compared to the tall face of the case between the lugs?


----------



## mconlonx

kbuzz3 said:


> I prefer the numbered dial as well..post a pic when u get the pajama


Liking this strap, so far. I'll probably keep it on the watch at least through the rest of the week.


----------



## kbuzz3

mconlonx said:


> Liking this strap, so far. I'll probably keep it on the watch at least through the rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 14147929


Thats the one I ordered....what do you really think...only a week? Lol


----------



## mconlonx

Bigger review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/blushark-pajama-straps-4948903-2.html#post48916869

I really like it, but it's a matter of too many straps, too few watches -- I like to switch things up on a frequent basis. For sure it will stay in regular rotation.

The only real fault on my end -- and for many, it's a non-issue, especially if you like NATO straps -- is that it is long, requiring the end to be doubled-over through the second keeper. Probably it could be cut short so that even this small detail would not be an issue, and it's thin enough that it doesn't really bother me, but this is really nit-picking.

Oh, and it's not got near infinite adjustability, like either of the other elastic straps, a perlon or C&B Chevron. Because it's elastic, there's way less chance of being frustrated by it not fitting with the given holes in the strap, but I guess it could still be an issue for some.

For the most part, it's a great strap if you like elastic straps. In my mind it falls like this: Erika's Original MN---x---------Mankey Hook Strap, where x represents where this falls on a spectrum from EO to Mankey, in stretchiness and style. I like the EO and Mankey straps about equally, in their own ways, for their different individual characteristics, and this ranks right up there with them. I'd give it an equally favorable 9/10 rating, where NATO straps generally rank lower than 5, bracelets and leather straps top out at 7-8, perlon and C&B chevron 8-9.

I tried pulling it off and on without undoing the buckle, like I can do with the Mankey but not the EO, and it works well enough, but I worry about longevity with the buckle tongue and stress on the hole in the strap.

More convenient to swap out than either an EO or a Mankey. Very quality brushed stainless BluShark hardware which matches the 556 case well.


----------



## RobMc

This strap a yes or a no?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tag189psu

Have mine on a Hadley Roma Cordura, but feel like the 556 looks most at home on a NATO... has anyone found any aftermarket bracelets that work?


----------



## kbuzz3

New strap day....


----------



## tag189psu

Looks good!


----------



## tag189psu

Short of a Speedy, I don’t think there is a more versatile “strap” watch than a 556.


----------



## mconlonx

Fooling around with a cheap Yellow Perlon









C&B Chevron, "Midnight" color









Back on a Mankey Hook Strap, Black color


----------



## itsajobar

Has anyone had their 556 serviced yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

itsajobar said:


> Has anyone had their 556 serviced yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm having one serviced now


----------



## itsajobar

JacobC said:


> I'm having one serviced now


Through RGM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

In all sincerity, NO. I very much dislike NATO style straps, regardless of material. Their "tuck" is very unattractive. Now that same leather in a two piece job, YES>

heb


RobMc said:


> This strap a yes or a no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

itsajobar said:


> Through RGM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Factory service in Germany. Going on 8 weeks.


----------



## itsajobar

Does anyone else have insight into servicing these things? I looked at RGM website and see that they want $450 plus parts and then like another $70 in shipping to and from. This is crazy on a watch that costs like $1300 new and $800 used. Even though it has an ETA movement, local watch makers in my area won’t touch it as they “can’t get parts from Sinn.” It’s annoying watching YouTube videos where reviewers keep saying “Any watch maker worth its weight in salt can service one of these because of the ETA movement inside it.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone else have insight into servicing these things? I looked at RGM website and see that they want $450 plus parts and then like another $70 in shipping to and from. This is crazy on a watch that costs like $1300 new and $800 used. Even though it has an ETA movement, local watch makers in my area won't touch it as they "can't get parts from Sinn." It's annoying watching YouTube videos where reviewers keep saying "Any watch maker worth its weight in salt can service one of these because of the ETA movement inside it."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$450 plus parts? What did you do to it? A replacement entire movement is less than $200.


----------



## itsajobar

Read my response. I did not do it. The question was where has anyone in this thread service their 556.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

itsajobar said:


> Read my response. I did not do it. The question was where has anyone in this thread service their 556.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but if you didn't request a quote then you're getting their regular shop charge. One of my 556 was serviced under warranty the other was repaired for $75. You won't need Sinn parts unless you damage the case or such. My local watchmaker had no issues getting ETA parts.


----------



## Mr Auto

Guys if anyone has a 556i for sale please PM me. 

Cheers


----------



## mconlonx

Now on a EO MN strap. Having this strap makes me wish I had a Red Second Hand version, but meh, close enough.


----------



## fiddlahhh

First "real" watch purchase graduating from Seiko 5-tier. 556i in blue with a Hirsch James gold brown strap. I love how it can dress up or down, and how low-key rugged it is while looking classy. I also think it's the perfect size for my 6 1/2 inch wrists.


----------



## leflaneur

I’m looking for a rubber strap for my 556i for the summer months. Any recommendations (apart from the original)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMoufPosy

Not quite rubber but Barton Elite Silicone! I have two (green, black) and it's super comfortable and not a lint magnet. Even the OEM silicone straps collect more lint, which is kinda nuts. Looks great too and inexpensive


leflaneur said:


> I'm looking for a rubber strap for my 556i for the summer months. Any recommendations (apart from the original)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

fiddlahhh said:


> View attachment 14197773
> 
> 
> First "real" watch purchase graduating from Seiko 5-tier. 556i in blue with a Hirsch James gold brown strap. I love how it can dress up or down, and how low-key rugged it is while looking classy. I also think it's the perfect size for my 6 1/2 inch wrists.


Congrats! You won't be disappointed. Best GADA out there


----------



## Mr Auto

I'm officially a Sinner! picked up my 556i this afternoon.

Ordered mine with a black leather strap and deployant clasp not a either of so far.

The clasp isn't that great considering what it costs, I'm quite disappointed with it to be honest. Lots of sharp edges and sides that scratch my skin. I have a few I bought from amazon for less that half the price which look and feel much better.

The strap looks and feels ok but at the moment it's pretty much unwearable as the watch floats above my wrist when it's on. hopefully it'll become more supple once it's broken in.

I wanted to wear the watch today so I've swapped it out for another leather one from one of my older watches. It doesn't look great but it's a super comfortable strap.

Absolutely beautiful looking watch though it'll almost certainly be my daily once I find the right strap for it.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Mr Auto said:


> I'm officially a Sinner! picked up my 556i this afternoon.
> 
> Ordered mine with a black leather strap and deployant clasp not a either of so far.
> 
> The clasp isn't that great considering what it costs, I'm quite disappointed with it to be honest. Lots of sharp edges and sides that scratch my skin. I have a few I bought from amazon for less that half the price which look and feel much better.
> 
> The strap looks and feels ok but at the moment it's pretty much unwearable as the watch floats above my wrist when it's on. hopefully it'll become more supple once it's broken in.
> 
> I wanted to wear the watch today so I've swapped it out for another leather one from one of my older watches. It doesn't look great but it's a super comfortable strap.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful looking watch though it'll almost certainly be my daily once I find the right strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Did you consider the Sinn bracelet, or are you not a bracelet guy? I'm happy w the bracelet.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

warsh said:


> Did you consider the Sinn bracelet, or are you not a bracelet guy? I'm happy w the bracelet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not really a braclet guy but Ive heard nothing but good things about this one so I was considering it but the cost was too much to justify the occasional wear.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Finally got my Sinn 556I back from service in Germany. Service took 3 months but the watch came back running like a top. Will adjust the fine link later but threw it on the apology leather strap which is very comfortable.


----------



## Mr Auto

JacobC said:


> Finally got my Sinn 556I back from service in Germany. Service took 3 months but the watch came back running like a top. Will adjust the fine link later but threw it on the apology leather strap which is very comfortable.


That m.o.p dial is absolutely stunning! First real life pic I've seen. What colour is it when the lights not hitting it?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Mr Auto said:


> That m.o.p dial is absolutely stunning! First real life pic I've seen. What colour is it when the lights not hitting it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Between black and ash Grey


----------



## smkader

Mr Auto said:


> That m.o.p dial is absolutely stunning! First real life pic I've seen. What colour is it when the lights not hitting it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have a couple photos of mine before I sold it. Here's a low light shot. I really like the grey look in indirect sun.


----------



## BlakeA

Mr Auto said:


> I'm officially a Sinner! picked up my 556i this afternoon.
> 
> Ordered mine with a black leather strap and deployant clasp not a either of so far.
> 
> The clasp isn't that great considering what it costs, I'm quite disappointed with it to be honest. Lots of sharp edges and sides that scratch my skin. I have a few I bought from amazon for less that half the price which look and feel much better.
> 
> The strap looks and feels ok but at the moment it's pretty much unwearable as the watch floats above my wrist when it's on. hopefully it'll become more supple once it's broken in.
> 
> I wanted to wear the watch today so I've swapped it out for another leather one from one of my older watches. It doesn't look great but it's a super comfortable strap.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful looking watch though it'll almost certainly be my daily once I find the right strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have my Sinn 556 on a bracelet now, but I ordered it and wore it on a strap for about a year. I know what you mean about the stiffness of the strap. What I did was roll and massage the strap into a more rounded shape and then it fit well on my skinny wrist. It took me about 30 minutes to do it while I watched TV.


----------



## JacobC

BlakeA said:


> I have my Sinn 556 on a bracelet now, but I ordered it and wore it on a strap for about a year. I know what you mean about the stiffness of the strap. What I did was roll and massage the strap into a more rounded shape and then it fit well on my skinny wrist. It took me about 30 minutes to do it while I watched TV.


The strap is literally killing me


----------



## Mr Auto

JacobC said:


> The strap is literally killing me


Hahaha yea I know the feeling. Last night I spent about an hour just bending each strap in different directions. I put the watch on this morning and it's made a big difference, still quite stiff but now wearable. I think a week or so of doing that would work but the tradeoff would be creases in the leather so I'll let life finish the job.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

I purchased my first Sinn last week. Got a great deal on a pre-owned 556a via Ebay. I snatched it up right away and couldn't be happier. It definitely lives up to the hype. Whenever I get a watch with a bracelet I remove it. The Sinn bracelet however, is so well designed and easy to adjust I'm finally happy to wear one, it's a proper watch.

~Cheers


----------



## JimD303

This thread is not helping me keep from buying a 556, at all. Field watches have been my go to for a bit but the A and I models both seem impressive! So hard to know which one to grab!


----------



## Mr Auto

JimD303 said:


> This thread is not helping me keep from buying a 556, at all. Field watches have been my go to for a bit but the A and I models both seem impressive! So hard to know which one to grab!


Can't go wrong with either one. Personally I prefer the I version. The lack of numerals, the gloss black dial and the date placement at 3oclock make it slightly more versatile. (The A version has a matte black dial and date placement at 4.30) The A definitely has more of a field watch style though. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> I have a couple photos of mine before I sold it. Here's a low light shot. I really like the grey look in indirect sun.


Yours was much more ash grey than mine. Mine is always a sea green of some sort.


----------



## smkader

JacobC said:


> Yours was much more ash grey than mine. Mine is always a sea green of some sort.


I miss it most days! I know they are all unique, but mine had a subtle vibe compared to other MoPs. I had to move on to a black faced watch for my daily (Tudor BB36) since the MoP didn't feel like it always worked for me like a neutral color would.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## IndependentGeorge

Wow, that blue is gorgeous.

My first Sinn has arrived:









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchjer

Is anyone here looking to buy a tegimented large buckle for the 20mm rubber strap? The large is too big for my wrist. I need to buy the compact buckle in order to wear my rubber strap...selling this buckle will help fund the new one. Let me know!

Update: I will sell my rubber strap and clasp for $260. Please see my post (link below). PM me if interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/sinn-556i-large-tegimented-20mm-rubber-strap-clasp-4975645.html


----------



## Flicker




----------



## JohnM67

leflaneur said:


> I'm looking for a rubber strap for my 556i for the summer months. Any recommendations (apart from the original)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try the Archer Watch Straps Silicone Quick Release Soft Rubber - although the quick release is a little redundant with drilled lugs. 
Super comfortable and doesn't attract dust or lint. Currently fitted to my Certina DS.

In my current location we're experiencing temperatures close to 50C, so you can trust me on this one. b-)


----------



## Rob 1 Million

IndependentGeorge said:


> Wow, that blue is gorgeous.
> 
> My first Sinn has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This one !!!! Congrats that red second hand is the ultimate version for me. Saving my monies .


----------



## thomas-david

Red Seconds are popular at the moment!


----------



## thomas-david

Another Red Seconds special edition reporting in. Just picked up the 556a version of the Red Seconds 4 days ago and it hasn't left my wrist. Wearing it on a Nomad Watch Works MN strap, love the red stripe on the strap with the red second hand! I've fallen in love with this one.

View attachment 14253787


----------



## Mr Auto

thomas-david said:


> Another Red Seconds special edition reporting in. Just picked up the 556a version of the Red Seconds 4 days ago and it hasn't left my wrist. Wearing it on a Nomad Watch Works MN strap, love the red stripe on the strap with the red second hand! I've fallen in love with this one.
> 
> View attachment 14253787


that looks gorgeous on that strap. I was in 2 minds weather or not to purchase the 556i red special but at an extra $300 here in the UK and a 3 month wait time I couldn't justify it so bought the standard one. Seeing all these red second handers comin it now makes me think I should have just went for it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david

Mr Auto said:


> that looks gorgeous on that strap. I was in 2 minds weather or not to purchase the 556i red special but at an extra $300 here in the UK and a 3 month wait time I couldn't justify it so bought the standard one. Seeing all these red second handers comin it now makes me think I should have just went for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


That is a HUGE markup, it only cost me an $100 AUD for the red seconds version. I wouldn't feel regret over it, its a tiny detail really. You could always trade yours for a red seconds, plenty of people seem to get buyers remorse with the red seconds as well..


----------



## IndependentGeorge

Mr Auto said:


> that looks gorgeous on that strap. I was in 2 minds weather or not to purchase the 556i red special but at an extra $300 here in the UK and a 3 month wait time I couldn't justify it so bought the standard one. Seeing all these red second handers comin it now makes me think I should have just went for it.


That price is ridiculous! I love the red seconds hand, but I don't think it's worth it at that price, especially since that puts you within spitting distance of the 836. If only I didn't have teeny-tiny wrists, I'd have saved a little bit longer and jumped all over the 836.


----------



## IndependentGeorge

Double Post - DELETED.


----------



## Mr Auto

IndependentGeorge said:


> That price is ridiculous! I love the red seconds hand, but I don't think it's worth it at that price, especially since that puts you within spitting distance of the 836. If only I didn't have teeny-tiny wrists, I'd have saved a little bit longer and jumped all over the 836.


The 836 was also what I wanted. It's beautiful and has the tegimented case but also too big for my 6.5 inch wrist.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

Just bought a 556i myself. Can’t wait for it to show up now!


----------



## itsajobar

mine just back from service. Watch is >8.5 years old now and wasn't hand winding properly or holding a good power reserve. Sent in for complete movement overhaul. $285+tax and less than 2 weeks later I have it back. Had done at Hamilton Jewelers in Palm Beach Gardens Florida and they provided a 2 year warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

itsajobar said:


> mine just back from service. Watch is >8.5 years old now and wasn't hand winding properly or holding a good power reserve. Sent in for complete movement overhaul. $285+tax and less than 2 weeks later I have it back. Had done at Hamilton Jewelers in Palm Beach Gardens Florida and they provided a 2 year warranty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow it looks as new as mine! Nice to see that they age well.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

My 556 has been running exactly -0.221 spd slow since setting it 3 weeks ago. Can't complain about that! And to think someone on another thread called the 2824-2 a "fashion caliber" .


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## SeikoRun31

I totally regret selling mine!! May buy again soon


----------



## jdptc

Has anyone noticed on the Sinn website they're now listing the SW-200 movement instead of the ETA top-grade? Any thoughts or concerns about this? Thought having that 2824 top grade was a great feature but does anyone know if the 200-1 is equal to that? Or if Sinn tweaks to have the same performance as the ETA?
Thanks


----------



## IndependentGeorge

jdptc said:


> Has anyone noticed on the Sinn website they're now listing the SW-200 movement instead of the ETA top-grade? Any thoughts or concerns about this? Thought having that 2824 top grade was a great feature but does anyone know if the 200-1 is equal to that? Or if Sinn tweaks to have the same performance as the ETA?
> Thanks


I have no qualms whatsoever. The SW200 is near identical to the 2824, and Sinn regulates them to the same tolerances in their watches.


----------



## HamSamich9




----------



## jdptc

Does anyone have some feedback / review of the 556M? Cannot seem to find when doing a search in the forum. Or maybe I am just missing something. Would be eager to hear something on this model.


----------



## Mr Auto

jdptc said:


> Does anyone have some feedback / review of the 556M? Cannot seem to find when doing a search in the forum. Or maybe I am just missing something. Would be eager to hear something on this model.


556m? is that the mother of pearl edition??

If so there's posts about it further up in this thread do a search

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdptc

The 556M is the mocha colored dial -


----------



## JacobC

jdptc said:


> The 556M is the mocha colored dial -


I don't know that I've ever seen one


----------



## Mr Auto

JacobC said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen one


.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

J


----------



## Delfino Furioso

hi everyone!

I'm on the verge of buying the 556a as it meets a lot of the requirements for my next (and last, for a long while) purchase.
Still on the edge about which bracelet to equip the watch with, though..

How thick is the H-Link bracelet?
From what I understand, in 2017 a new revision has been released - changing the kind of screws/pins in use and resulting in beefier links.
I'm worried that those changes were for the worst, creating an uneven combination of a thin watch case with a thick(er than before) bracelet.

Could anyone elaborate on this? 
Post some real life pictures, maybe?

In this picture on the Sinn website everything looks nicely balanced, contrasting what I've seen pictured in some reviews I've read lately

Thank you!


----------



## Zach.A

Delfino Furioso said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying the 556a as it meets a lot of the requirements for my next (and last, for a long while) purchase.
> Still on the edge about which bracelet to equip the watch with, though..
> 
> How thick is the H-Link bracelet?
> From what I understand, in 2017 a new revision has been released - changing the kind of screws/pins in use and resulting in beefier links.
> I'm worried that those changes were for the worst, creating an uneven combination of a thin watch case with a thick(er than before) bracelet.
> 
> Could anyone elaborate on this?
> Post some real life pictures, maybe?
> 
> In this picture on the Sinn website everything looks nicely balanced, contrasting what I've seen pictured in some reviews I've read lately
> 
> Thank you!


Hello Delfino,
I have a 556A on the steel H-Link, production year 2013. It's incredibly slim and comfortable on wrist. The balance on the wrist with the profile of the case makes it almost disappear. 
As a chrono guy I am often wearing a 756 on a MN strap or leather during the day but recently have taken to slipping on the 556 at night as it is so much more comfortable to wear. 
It's sad that it doesn't get much more wrist time in my everyday life because I've moved away from time/date only recently.

While this certainly doesn't help your quandaries about the newer H-Link I can vouch for all the hype on the older bracelets.


----------



## rhythmxyz

Just got the sinn 556i in bracelet after 4 months waiting

If I want to dress it up in suit, do you have any recommendation for leather strap? Or just stay in bracelet for formal event with suit like wedding..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

rhythmxyz said:


> Just got the sinn 556i in bracelet after 4 months waiting
> 
> If I want to dress it up in suit, do you have any recommendation for leather strap? Or just stay in bracelet for formal event with suit like wedding..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Bracelets can go up or down really easily. You could always do a black strap if you wanted to but I don't think it's needed.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## njhinde

JacobC said:


> Bracelets can go up or down really easily.


Completely agree. I personally wouldn't ever take it off the bracelet, as it works with everything from suits to shorts. Just enjoy it.


----------



## RTuggle

just added the fine link to the 556


----------



## JacobC

RTuggle said:


> View attachment 14392261
> 
> 
> just added the fine link to the 556


I love the fine link!









Smudges and all today

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## dirkfunk

rhythmxyz said:


> Just got the sinn 556i in bracelet after 4 months waiting
> 
> If I want to dress it up in suit, do you have any recommendation for leather strap? Or just stay in bracelet for formal event with suit like wedding..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


you can def get away with just keeping it on the bracelet, but that said i did pick up a tan strap from crown and buckle for situations when i want to match it to my shoes/belt etc

you get the idea, and i think it goes well with a black faced sport watch to add a bit of contrast


----------



## stamonkey

A week and a half ago I had my trusty 556 to time my wife's contractions in the delivery room. One of the photos turned out decent.


----------



## Mr Auto

stamonkey said:


> A week and a half ago I had my trusty 556 to time my wife's contractions in the delivery room. One of the photos turned out decent.


Congratulations! 

I used a contractions app both times.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

The 566i all packed up and ready to go to its new home. It's been a great watch to be fair looks nice, build quality is superb and it's kept good time (+5) Just wasn't quite good enough to be a keeper for me at the moment.

I'd still wholeheartedly recommend it though. I dont think there's any other sporty/dress watch that competes with it at that pirce point.

I'm hoping the watch I've replaced it with will scratch the itch I have. 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Mr Auto said:


> The 566i all packed up and ready to go to its new home. It's been a great watch to be fair looks nice, build quality is superb and it's kept good time (+5) Just wasn't quite good enough to be a keeper for me at the moment.
> 
> I'd still wholeheartedly recommend it though. I dont think there's any other sporty/dress watch that competes with it at that pirce point.
> 
> I'm hoping the watch I've replaced it with will scratch the itch I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


What watch did you replace it with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

warsh said:


> What watch did you replace it with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A Monta Triumph.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz

Joined the club today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286

Mr Auto said:


> A Monta Triumph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Interested to hear how this goes. I have an 856 with a Monta Atlas on order. Thinking of downgrading the 856 to a 556 for a two watch "collection".


----------



## CMFord

Mr Auto said:


> A Monta Triumph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I've been through the Silver and Blue dialed Monta Triumphs and find there's just something 'too much' about them for my tastes. I just shipped the blue dialed Triumph off to its new owner today and will most likely be picking up a 556i B soon. I sold the standard 556i some time ago and really do miss it. Nothing else feels a versatile as that one did. Hoping the blue dial is the right one for me.


----------



## Mr Auto

srs1286 said:


> Interested to hear how this goes. I have an 856 with a Monta Atlas on order. Thinking of downgrading the 856 to a 556 for a two watch "collection".


Well the 556 has gone and I have the Triumph. It's definitely as good as everyone makes it out to be so I have no doubt that the Atlas will be even better. I tried on a BB36 and it's just as good if not better in same ways visually. happy I took a chance with this.

Compared to the Sinn its a step up in terms of fit and finish but there's a few things on the Sinn that are slightly better. The movement in the Sinn is much better finished with the blued screws and Gold rotor. The Sellita in the Monta looks generic but the trade off is accuracy, the Triumph is CRAZY accurate! Been wearing it for over week now and it's gained 2 seconds!! (it was +4 a day with the Sinn)

Also there's a little bit of rotor rattle from the Monta, you'll hear it if you shake it or make any erratic moves, not enough to be bothered by it but its there. The Sinn on the other hand is deadly silent all the time. The Monta Ticks much louder too (which I actually prefer) and you'll definitely hear the date change as it makes a very satisfying snap when it changes. Again the 556 ticks and changes date silently unless you put your ear to it. No drilled lugs on the Monta. It made strap changes a breeze with the Sinn and would have been a nice touch on the Monta (I'm nitpicking but just things I've noticed.)

To me the Triumph is the Better watch overall, it's much more interesting to look at, more comfortable to wear (The bracelet is superb) and it's waay more accurate. But the Sinn is no slouch in comparison and its actually made me realise how well put together it is for its price. An Atlas/556 will make a killer 2 watch combo! Easily 2 of the best GADAs around for under 2k (IMO)

I'll be getting another 556 at some point for sure but it'll be a version with applied indicies.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

CMFord said:


> I've been through the Silver and Blue dialed Monta Triumphs and find there's just something 'too much' about them for my tastes. I just shipped the blue dialed Triumph off to its new owner today and will most likely be picking up a 556i B soon. I sold the standard 556i some time ago and really do miss it. Nothing else feels a versatile as that one did. Hoping the blue dial is the right one for me.


I know what your getting at. The way the Triumph is finished with a mixture of brushed and polished surfaces makes it a very flashy watch when any type of light hits it. the 556 is a little more understated but still has a lot of presence on wrist

The 556i (on leather) is a much better looking watch for formal/dressier occasions but I rarely dress up and over time found the dial to be just a little too sterile for my tastes for everyday use.

The 556i B strikes the best balance, it's the one ill be getting next and I think you'll be happy with it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord

Thanks for the thoughtful response!



Mr Auto said:


> I know what your getting at. The way the Triumph is finished with a mixture of brushed and polished surfaces makes it a very flashy watch when any type of light hits it. the 556 is a little more understated but still has a lot of presence on wrist
> 
> The 556i (on leather) is a much better looking watch for formal/dressier occasions but I rarely dress up and over time found the dial to be just a little too sterile for my tastes for everyday use.
> 
> The 556i B strikes the best balance, it's the one ill be getting next and I think you'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286

Just ordered a 556a to replace my 856. Let the wait begin.


----------



## mconlonx

srs1286 said:


> Just ordered a 556a to replace my 856. Let the wait begin.


I did the same earlier in the year. Found the 856 UTC just a bit too large on wrist. At 40mm on my 7" wrist, I'm sure others would say it was fine, but just didn't gel with it, so out it went and in came a 556A. Much better.

Of course that one got flipped, too, in a moment of weakness. But now another on the way, to complement the 656L I also picked up...


----------



## srs1286

mconlonx said:


> I did the same earlier in the year. Found the 856 UTC just a bit too large on wrist. At 40mm on my 7" wrist, I'm sure others would say it was fine, but just didn't gel with it, so out it went and in came a 556A. Much better.
> 
> Of course that one got flipped, too, in a moment of weakness. But now another on the way, to complement the 656L I also picked up...


Good to hear you're bringing it back. I'd like to say it'll be around for a long long time but I've not kept a watch more than a year so I'm afraid I'd be lying to myself. All for the good of my quest to find the perfect two watch collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

Finally was able to pick up a black dial 556i and totally digging it.

I'm pretty sure I've read through most of 162 pages in this epic thread!


----------



## dirkfunk

i know some were asking how this looks on a tan strap a while back. i still find it REALLY hard to take this off the bracelet though.


----------



## warsh

qtip.416 said:


> Finally was able to pick up a black dial 556i and totally digging it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've read through most of 162 pages in this epic thread!
> 
> View attachment 14451753
> 
> 
> View attachment 14451757


Looks great on you. Congratulations! Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

dirkfunk said:


> i know some were asking how this looks on a tan strap a while back. i still find it REALLY hard to take this off the bracelet though.


I love the bracelet as well. Mind me asking who's strap that is?


----------



## m6rk

Sold one a few years back and have missed so much I had to purchase one again. One of the best Sinn watches there is!


----------



## fiddlahhh

Quick phone shot while traveling to Budapest.


----------



## srs1286

qtip.416 said:


> Finally was able to pick up a black dial 556i and totally digging it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've read through most of 162 pages in this epic thread!
> 
> View attachment 14451753
> 
> 
> View attachment 14451757


Really like the top elastic strap. Have a link by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk

Delfino Furioso said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying the 556a as it meets a lot of the requirements for my next (and last, for a long while) purchase.
> Still on the edge about which bracelet to equip the watch with, though..
> 
> How thick is the H-Link bracelet?
> From what I understand, in 2017 a new revision has been released - changing the kind of screws/pins in use and resulting in beefier links.
> I'm worried that those changes were for the worst, creating an uneven combination of a thin watch case with a thick(er than before) bracelet.
> 
> Could anyone elaborate on this?
> Post some real life pictures, maybe?
> 
> In this picture on the Sinn website everything looks nicely balanced, contrasting what I've seen pictured in some reviews I've read lately
> 
> Thank you!


I ordered the H link bracelet but returned it because I felt it was too light for the watch case. I like wearing my bracelets loose so it didn't balance the weight as well as I hoped. That's just me being picky though. It's definitely not too thick or unbalanced for the watch if that is your concern.


----------



## m6rk

Delfino Furioso said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying the 556a as it meets a lot of the requirements for my next (and last, for a long while) purchase.
> Still on the edge about which bracelet to equip the watch with, though..
> 
> How thick is the H-Link bracelet?
> From what I understand, in 2017 a new revision has been released - changing the kind of screws/pins in use and resulting in beefier links.
> I'm worried that those changes were for the worst, creating an uneven combination of a thin watch case with a thick(er than before) bracelet.
> 
> Could anyone elaborate on this?
> Post some real life pictures, maybe?
> 
> In this picture on the Sinn website everything looks nicely balanced, contrasting what I've seen pictured in some reviews I've read lately
> 
> Thank you!


I just found your post thanks to a member who replied today. I bought the 556i with bracelet a few years ago and sold it. Missing it, I just purchased the 556i red second hand version and then purchased the bracelet separately a few days ago. I kept thinking that it seemed thicker than the one I remember..now it makes sense. I had no idea that they had updated the bracelet. I do like the new hex screws. it is thicker than the previous version but when on the wrist, it doesn't bother me at all. it's a tool watch and the slightly beefier bracelet doesn't detract from it. When I look at it off my wrist I think..ya that's a little beefy looking for the watch but on the wrist it's fine.


----------



## m6rk

Delfino Furioso said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying the 556a as it meets a lot of the requirements for my next (and last, for a long while) purchase.
> Still on the edge about which bracelet to equip the watch with, though..
> 
> How thick is the H-Link bracelet?
> From what I understand, in 2017 a new revision has been released - changing the kind of screws/pins in use and resulting in beefier links.
> I'm worried that those changes were for the worst, creating an uneven combination of a thin watch case with a thick(er than before) bracelet.
> 
> Could anyone elaborate on this?
> Post some real life pictures, maybe?
> 
> In this picture on the Sinn website everything looks nicely balanced, contrasting what I've seen pictured in some reviews I've read lately
> 
> Thank you!


A couple of shots..... Sorry for t he crappy photos but it should give you an idea of the bracelet thickness.


----------



## Chocodove

My first landed the other day. It's a great watch.


----------



## Artblue2004

Chocodove said:


> My first landed the other day. It's a great watch.


Congratulations; looks perfect on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286

556 just arrived. I now have the 556, 856, and 856 A B. Acquired all three to decide on which I prefer. I think the 556 is going to take the win and sell both the 856's. Great watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

556a, meet Mr. Dark Grey nato


----------



## Artblue2004

Watch Free Fall said:


> View attachment 14539599
> 
> 556a, meet Mr. Dark Grey nato


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srs1286

556 or 856?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

The 556i Red on an Olive rubber strap


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Looking good, Swick MN


----------



## Rile

On Haveston









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

srs1286 said:


> 556 or 856?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hard to go wrong here; they both look great on you. I personally prefer the satinized finish on the 556. If the durability of the Tegimented steel is a factor for you, then go 856. It's a shame they do not offer a satinized 856 with a black dial. The blue looks great, but I prefer a black dial on an "instrument watch".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

I keep on returning time and time again to this thread because I'm trying to decide between a 556i and the Damasko DS30. Love the looks of the 556i but could easily see myself with a DS30 as well. 

Fortunately I'm going to be able to check out the DS30 in person at the WindUp Watch Fair @ NYC in a few weeks. I only wish that there was someplace where I could also see the 556i in person. I think that it would make my decision making much easier. 

I also don't like the idea of Watchbuys being the only place where I can source a 556i in the US.


----------



## srs1286

Artblue2004 said:


> Hard to go wrong here; they both look great on you. I personally prefer the satinized finish on the 556. If the durability of the Tegimented steel is a factor for you, then go 856. It's a shame they do not offer a satinized 856 with a black dial. The blue looks great, but I prefer a black dial on an "instrument watch".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have the satinized 856 with blue dial as well. Bought all three to pick the one I liked best and I agree, I wish the 856 had a satinized finish with black dial option. 556 is as close as it gets so that one I staying, the two 856's are being moved along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81

Watch Free Fall said:


> Looking good, Swick MN
> View attachment 14542407


Wow, what a red second hand.
Is it limited version?


----------



## qtip.416

warsh said:


> Looks great on you. Congratulations! Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I appreciate that.



srs1286 said:


> Really like the top elastic strap. Have a link by chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's an Erika MN strap. Colour is dark blue.

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/trident.php


----------



## Watch Free Fall

seungbum81 said:


> Wow, what a red second hand.
> Is it limited version?


Yes, WatchBuys calls it a limited production:
https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-556-Red-A-Special-Edition-68p3030.htm


----------



## chesterworks

Anyone in this thread have a 104 as well? Planning to join the Sinner club to celebrate my next life milestone, but I am hopelessly paralyzed between the 556a and 104. 

With 6.5" wrists, the 556 definitely makes more sense from a size perspective, but the dial is a little more plain. I do like the 556a's Explorer-esque numbering though. Being $200 cheaper ain't bad either.

There's something really endearing about the sticks of the 104 I with the countdown bezel, but the 47mm lug to lug is pushing the boundaries of what I can pull off (and might preclude wearing a NATO).


----------



## seungbum81

Watch Free Fall said:


> View attachment 14539599
> 
> 556a, meet Mr. Dark Grey nato


whoops, I thought my previous post hasn't been uploaded. 
Anyway, I really like this red hand!


----------



## hstdist

Still not sure it fits with my fat wrist.


----------



## JacobC

hstdist said:


> Still not sure it fits with my fat wrist.


Looks good to me 

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## bjlev

Definitely prefer the look of the bracelet imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtawest

I own a 104 and a 656 (pretty much the same as the 556a) and a 6.5” wrist as well. 

Both are great watches, but if I had to keep one, it would definitely be the smaller 656. The 556/656 is a little thinner also and I’ve learned the hard way that sub 40mm watches look best on my smaller wrist. 

I can’t say the 656 has completely scratched my itch to eventually get a bb36 or 36mm Explorer One, but the quality of the Sinn, especially if you can find it used, makes it pretty tough for me to justify spending more and the Sinn stands on its own as a non homage replacement. YMMV of course.


----------



## duc

I'll be joining up soon. I was the lucky duc who scored @hstdist 556i. Now if our respective postal services (Canada and US) will do there thing, it should be with me within a few days. Club photos when it arrives


----------



## Bonzodog

I have a 104,wanted to add a556a to the collection but think it might be small for my wrist.


----------



## duc

Bonzodog said:


> I have a 104,wanted to add a556a to the collection but think it might be small for my wrist.


A couple of options:

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-836-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-18p4332.htm

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-18p1545.htm


----------



## Bonzodog

duc said:


> A couple of options:
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-836-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-18p4332.htm
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-856-Tegimented-on-Bracelet-18p1545.htm


Good call,thanks.


----------



## duc

@hstdist 556i just arrived. Bracelet sized and where she belongs. This is one powerful little package. I think it suits my 7.7" wrist just fine:


----------



## duc

@hstdist 556i just arrived. Bracelet sized and where she belongs. This is one powerful little package. I think it suits my 7.7" wrist just fine:

View attachment 14689319


----------



## Zednut

I think I made the right choice with the red seconds hand model. Yet the colour could be slightly brighter but its ok. Today is the fourth day on the wrist and has gained only +1,5sec/day!


----------



## chesterworks

Just joined the Sinners club. This things is the absolute perfect size for my wrist. I've got some straps coming too which should set off the seconds hand.


----------



## Zednut

This is the natural strap choice after original h-link bracelet.


----------



## tinman143

Zednut said:


> This is the natural strap choice after original h-link bracelet.
> View attachment 14713735


Indeed it is! Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks

Happy holidays, Sinners!


----------



## kakefe

My new comer..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdss68




----------



## srs1286

If anyone’s looking to part with a 556i on H link bracelet send me a PM. Must be excellent condition and under warranty. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

556i vs i b...any specific reasons to go with one vs other is it simply just blue vs black decision?

Trying to see if go with the 556, which one to get. I’m a sucker for Blue but the fact it is not available in H link on watch buys is negative as not a fan of fine link bracelets.


----------



## JacobC

nyy101 said:


> 556i vs i b...any specific reasons to go with one vs other is it simply just blue vs black decision?
> 
> Trying to see if go with the 556, which one to get. I'm a sucker for Blue but the fact it is not available in H link on watch buys is negative as not a fan of fine link bracelets.


The blue borders on purple so just make sure you see it under a lot of different lights to make sure you enjoy it. I think it's lovely, but I prefer the inky black of the regular 556i

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Bonzodog

Fresh in today.


----------



## Mr Auto

Bonzodog said:


> Fresh in today.
> View attachment 14759497


Congrats mate, enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43

Looking for any first hand experience of the lume of the applied indices dial, like the I B blue. Is it much better than the printed dials?


----------



## JacobC

Kjo43 said:


> Looking for any first hand experience of the lume of the applied indices dial, like the I B blue. Is it much better than the printed dials?


Can't compare it but it easily lasts an overnight flight with adjusted eyes from just airport lighting to charge it. It's VERY bright.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## IndependentGeorge

nyy101 said:


> 556i vs i b...any specific reasons to go with one vs other is it simply just blue vs black decision?
> 
> Trying to see if go with the 556, which one to get. I'm a sucker for Blue but the fact it is not available in H link on watch buys is negative as not a fan of fine link bracelets.


The main differences are (1) the IB has applied indices which do look great in the light, but it also means there's less lume for the dark, and (2) no date for the IB. The dial looks great, but I generally prefer a date window for an everyday watch. The blue is subtle, but does look good in person.

Send an email to WatchBuys to see if they can have one paired with the H-Link for you.


----------



## Flatspotter

I just joined the 556 club!


----------



## Nikrnic

Thats a good looking Sinn. I had a 104 pilot and the silicon strap was the best I've ever had. I highly suggest it as an option for any model.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Besides Watchbuys, are there any other vendors who carries the 556 h-link bracelet? A follow up question being does Watchbuys ever have coupons? TIA


----------



## Coldwater76

Greetings all! I recently acquired a Sinn 556i and have been wearing it for a couple weeks now. I've been out of the watch buying game for a couple of years and on to other forms of instant gratification, but the itch arose around Christmas and I bought the 556i after researching pricing, specs, market availability etc.

I first noticed Sinn on Watchuseek about three years ago and thought the 556i was a unique looking minimalist watch. I've been on the diver bandwagon since the beginning and currently own an SKX007, Sumo, two Monsters, and an Omega Seamaster Pro. I wanted something smaller and less conspicuous as an everyday wear, though my Monster served well as a blue collar GADA.

Naturally I compare the Sinn 556i to my current watches. The bracelet is very comfortable and original. Nothing else I have looks like the H link. The Monster bracelet is very unique too and fits that watch perfectly as does. The same with Sinn's H link. Its appearance is very masculine. Both folds of the clasp provide a solid click. I feel like my arm would rip from the socket before something could pry this watch off. I would say the clasp is a little large for the bracelet, which lends to desk diving marks, but very functional. Ease of taking the watch on and off is on par with all of my other divers.

The case, bezel, crown have all been reviewed elsewhere and are a matter of taste, though I do like the small round bezel. I think together they give the watch a very unique look, especially since there are no polished surfaces. It's the lack of polish that gives the 556i a different vibe to every other watch I own. The watch stands out in a good way, because it's the deep black dial that does the talking and the unpolished bezel and case don't distract from the dial's presentation. The case and bracelet look like high quality without the orthodox polished pieces.

The inky black dial covered by double sided AR is the showcase of the watch highlighted by contrasting white hands. The hands make the watch super legible under any conditions, even darkness. The lume is ok, but nothing close to the Seiko's and less than the Omega, but it's not as necessary with white hands. The dial really makes all my other black dial watches appear very matte by comparison. The dial, bracelet and white hands are THE distinguishing factors of this watch.

For me wear ability is paramount. Of course the watch is lighter and smaller than my divers. The Seamaster bracelet is the most comfortable I own, but the case is heavy and the proportions are gigantic compared to the Sinn. Even more so for the thick heavy Monster. The 556i is something I can put on and forget I'm wearing a few minutes later. The 38.5 mm case looked small at first but again that was in comparison to the divers. Now I've come to realize the 556i is the better proportioned watch for my 7 inch wrist and the divers were way too large for daily inconspicuous wear. But I sort of got them for the bling factor and they served that purpose. All of the watches I own are very comfortable, but the light weight and smaller case make the Sinn the one I'd wear all day, everyday without constantly noticing I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## Coldwater76

Greetings all! I recently acquired a Sinn 556i and have been wearing it for a couple weeks now. I've been out of the watch buying game for a couple of years and on to other forms of instant gratification, but the itch arose around Christmas and I bought the 556i after researching pricing, specs, market availability etc.

I first noticed Sinn on Watchuseek about three years ago and thought the 556i was a unique looking minimalist watch. I've been on the diver bandwagon since the beginning and currently own an SKX007, Sumo, two Monsters, and an Omega Seamaster Pro. I wanted something smaller and less conspicuous as an everyday wear, though my Monster served well as a blue collar GADA.

Naturally I compare the Sinn 556i to my current watches. The bracelet is very comfortable and original. Nothing else I have looks like the H link. The Monster bracelet is very unique too and fits that watch perfectly as does. The same with Sinn's H link. Its appearance is very masculine. Both folds of the clasp provide a solid click. I feel like my arm would rip from the socket before something could pry this watch off. I would say the clasp is a little large for the bracelet, which lends to desk diving marks, but very functional. Ease of taking the watch on and off is on par with all of my other divers.

The case, bezel, crown have all been reviewed elsewhere and are a matter of taste, though I do like the small round bezel. I think together they give the watch a very unique look, especially since there are no polished surfaces. It's the lack of polish that gives the 556i a different vibe to every other watch I own. The watch stands out in a good way, because it's the deep black dial that does the talking and the unpolished bezel and case don't distract from the dial's presentation. The case and bracelet look like high quality without the orthodox polished pieces.

The inky black dial covered by double sided AR is the showcase of the watch highlighted by contrasting white hands. The hands make the watch super legible under any conditions, even darkness. The lume is ok, but nothing close to the Seiko's and less than the Omega, but it's not as necessary with white hands. The dial really makes all my other black dial watches appear very matte by comparison. The dial, bracelet and white hands are THE distinguishing factors of this watch.

For me wear ability is paramount. Of course the watch is lighter and smaller than my divers. The Seamaster bracelet is the most comfortable I own, but the case is heavy and the proportions are gigantic compared to the Sinn. Even more so for the thick heavy Monster. The 556i is something I can put on and forget I'm wearing a few minutes later. The 38.5 mm case looked small at first but again that was in comparison to the divers. Now I've come to realize the 556i is the better proportioned watch for my 7 inch wrist and the divers were way too large for daily inconspicuous wear. But I sort of got them for the bling factor and they served that purpose. All of the watches I own are very comfortable, but the light weight and smaller case make the Sinn the one I'd wear all day, everyday without constantly noticing I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## duc

Coldwater76 said:


> Greetings all! I recently acquired a Sinn 556i and have been wearing it for a couple weeks now. I've been out of the watch buying game for a couple of years and on to other forms of instant gratification, but the itch arose around Christmas and I bought the 556i after researching pricing, specs, market availability etc.
> 
> I first noticed Sinn on Watchuseek about three years ago and thought the 556i was a unique looking minimalist watch. I've been on the diver bandwagon since the beginning and currently own an SKX007, Sumo, two Monsters, and an Omega Seamaster Pro. I wanted something smaller and less conspicuous as an everyday wear, though my Monster served well as a blue collar GADA.
> 
> Naturally I compare the Sinn 556i to my current watches. The bracelet is very comfortable and original. Nothing else I have looks like the H link. The Monster bracelet is very unique too and fits that watch perfectly as does. The same with Sinn's H link. Its appearance is very masculine. Both folds of the clasp provide a solid click. I feel like my arm would rip from the socket before something could pry this watch off. I would say the clasp is a little large for the bracelet, which lends to desk diving marks, but very functional. Ease of taking the watch on and off is on par with all of my other divers.
> 
> The case, bezel, crown have all been reviewed elsewhere and are a matter of taste, though I do like the small round bezel. I think together they give the watch a very unique look, especially since there are no polished surfaces. It's the lack of polish that gives the 556i a different vibe to every other watch I own. The watch stands out in a good way, because it's the deep black dial that does the talking and the unpolished bezel and case don't distract from the dial's presentation. The case and bracelet look like high quality without the orthodox polished pieces.
> 
> The inky black dial covered by double sided AR is the showcase of the watch highlighted by contrasting white hands. The hands make the watch super legible under any conditions, even darkness. The lume is ok, but nothing close to the Seiko's and less than the Omega, but it's not as necessary with white hands. The dial really makes all my other black dial watches appear very matte by comparison. The dial, bracelet and white hands are THE distinguishing factors of this watch.
> 
> For me wear ability is paramount. Of course the watch is lighter and smaller than my divers. The Seamaster bracelet is the most comfortable I own, but the case is heavy and the proportions are gigantic compared to the Sinn. Even more so for the thick heavy Monster. The 556i is something I can put on and forget I'm wearing a few minutes later. The 38.5 mm case looked small at first but again that was in comparison to the divers. Now I've come to realize the 556i is the better proportioned watch for my 7 inch wrist and the divers were way too large for daily inconspicuous wear. But I sort of got them for the bling factor and they served that purpose. All of the watches I own are very comfortable, but the light weight and smaller case make the Sinn the one I'd wear all day, everyday without constantly noticing I'm wearing a watch.


This is all fine and dandy, and I agree with every word. That said sir, where is your photo?


----------



## duc

Like this :-d


----------



## Coldwater76

The Sellita SW200-1 is consistently +4 sec per day.


----------



## JohnM67

I've wanted a 556i for many years. From time to time it would pop up on my radar then drop off again, but never totally left my mind.

For me, the black dial version is just slightly too 'instrument' and although I almost pulled the trigger several times, I wanted something a little more versatile.

Then the blue, mocha and MoP variants arrived and revived my interest.

The MoP is lovely but not for me.

I almost pulled the trigger on the mocha, but felt it wouldn't be as versatile as the blue.

So after much deliberation I went for the blue dial. For me, the most suitable strap option was the fine link bracelet (if it was the black dial I would choose the H-link) and seeing the bracelet on the wrist, I feel that this was the right choice.

Mine has the Sellita movement. Fear not: this is running at +1 second per day.

The dial is a muted blue in normal lighting situations, a bright almost grape hue in bright sunlight, and a navy blue, almost black in low light.

All in all, I'm happy with the choice I made, and the blue dial works for me, being semi-dress, semi-casual (IMHO).

Having said that, I still hanker after the other variants from time to time!


----------



## bazza.




----------



## Artblue2004

bazza. said:


>


The anniversary grey really was a fantastic look. Perfect on that's fine link bracelet. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdiver68

On Watchbuys site, only the 556 I and A states Top grade movement in the description.

Anything definitive on the grade movement in the Blue and Red Seconds versions?

About to pull the trigger on 1 of them.


----------



## jam3s121

disregard.


----------



## JacobC

sdiver68 said:


> On Watchbuys site, only the 556 I and A states Top grade movement in the description.
> 
> Anything definitive on the grade movement in the Blue and Red Seconds versions?
> 
> About to pull the trigger on 1 of them.


I would assume they use only Top Grade across the line, my MoP 556 I have on my wrist now actually and just flipped it over to check, also has Top Grade.


----------



## FirNaTine23

JacobC said:


> I would assume they use only Top Grade across the line, my MoP 556 I have on my wrist now actually and just flipped it over to check, also has Top Grade.


Wish I could get a MOP but no one will send one to the US!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

FirNaTine23 said:


> Wish I could get a MOP but no one will send one to the US!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried classic-watch.de?

They do worldwide shipping and show a MoP on their site:

https://www.classic-watch.de/Sinn-556-I-Perlmutt-S_1

I've bought from there twice, the chap in charge is Bernie and he's a pleasure to deal with - fast, friendly service.

EDIT: Better add that I'm not affiliated in any way.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Anglo Irish said:


> Have you tried classic-watch.de?
> 
> They do worldwide shipping and show a MoP on their site:
> 
> https://www.classic-watch.de/Sinn-556-I-Perlmutt-S_1
> 
> I've bought from there twice, the chap in charge is Bernie and he's a pleasure to deal with - fast, friendly service.
> 
> EDIT: Better add that I'm not affiliated in any way.


Hmmm are you located in the US? I will email them and inquire. Thank you for the suggestion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

FirNaTine23 said:


> Hmmm are you located in the US? I will email them and inquire. Thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm in the Middle East but he shipped to me no problem, and pretty quickly too.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Anglo Irish said:


> No, I'm in the Middle East but he shipped to me no problem, and pretty quickly too.


Gotcha. There's some sort of us law about prohibiting mother of Pearl among other things being imported.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

FirNaTine23 said:


> Gotcha. There's some sort of us law about prohibiting mother of Pearl among other things being imported.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah. That might be a problem then.


----------



## JacobC

FirNaTine23 said:


> Gotcha. There's some sort of us law about prohibiting mother of Pearl among other things being imported.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in the US and purchased one from Classic Watch.

Things to know:

1) Classic Watch is a German AD who is very pleasant to work with, AAA service. They know exactly how to cook the forms.

2) Sinn's warranty is not honored if you do this in the US, meaning if you need the watch serviced under warranty you're on the hook sending it to Germany or just paying RGM to do the work, who do good work in my opinion.

Addendum to the above: Instead of using a global warranty, Sinn dealers arrange for service in the country they cover. For example if you buy from WatchBuys in the US and have RGM work on the watch, WatchBuys pays RGM, not Sinn. It's a little backwards but they are a small company. This was discussed at length here by me when I purchased a MoP: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-warranty-not-international-5047579.html?amp=1

3) The fine link bracelet is the best dollar for value buy for the MoP because Classic Watch also will give you a black strap (they did for me at least).


----------



## FirNaTine23

JacobC said:


> I live in the US and purchased one from Classic Watch.
> 
> Things to know:
> 
> 1) Classic Watch is a German AD who is very pleasant to work with, AAA service. They know exactly how to cook the forms.
> 
> 2) Sinn's warranty is not honored if you do this in the US, meaning if you need the watch serviced under warranty you're on the hook sending it to Germany or just paying RGM to do the work, who do good work in my opinion.
> 
> Addendum to the above: Instead of using a global warranty, Sinn dealers arrange for service in the country they cover. For example if you buy from WatchBuys in the US and have RGM work on the watch, WatchBuys pays RGM, not Sinn. It's a little backwards but they are a small company. This was discussed at length here by me when I purchased a MoP: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-warranty-not-international-5047579.html?amp=1
> 
> 3) The fine link bracelet is the best dollar for value buy for the MoP because Classic Watch also will give you a black strap (they did for me at least).


Thanks for that information! I'll definitely look into Classic Watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

FirNaTine23 said:


> Thanks for that information! I'll definitely look into Classic Watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel free to message me about any questions you have but Classic makes it pretty straightforward.


----------



## sdiver68

I received my Sinn 556i on Wednesday and returned it yesterday. Watchbuys was excellent to work with.

Despite doing hours of research and watching videos it just did not have the presence I am looking for to fill the "open spot" in my rotation of strap watches. My 6.75 wrist is accustomed to 40mm-41mm I guess? I'm not complaining, only hoping that others who can only use the internet to research this model are aware that it's a small 38.5, IMHO. Other than that, it was awesome. Loved the dark black dial, clean execution, open lug holes, and nice OEM strap.

Because of my overall impressions of Sinn and Watchbuys... in its place I ordered the 104BE today.


----------



## duc

MKII and Smiths, from Timefactors both offer some nice alternatives to the 556. They come in 40mm and up sizes.

Timefactors is a pain to buy from though. Eddie is a one man show. He opens for a few hours, and when he has enough orders that he believes will take him two weeks to fill, he shuts down ordering. Quirky, but he's one of the good ones.


----------



## JacobC

duc said:


> MKII and Smiths, from Timefactors both offer some nice alternatives to the 556. They come in 40mm and up sizes.
> 
> Timefactors is a pain to buy from though. Eddie is a one man show. He opens for a few hours, and when he has enough orders that he believes will take him two weeks to fill, he shuts down ordering. Quirky, but he's one of the good ones.


Hey at least he prevents himself from getting totally back logged and pissing people off. I can see it both ways being a one man show.


----------



## thedave

556i just in recently. It's gotten more wrist time than the rest of the collection combined. I don't know what it is, but it's me, 100%, in all my bearded, booted, Northeast, cabin on a lake, but really I live in the middle of a city glory. 

It's the tool watch I hoped the 14270 was - but for me, just wasn't.


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 I b:


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## rhythmxyz

Very versatile watch here...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## agent_sumo

Hello!!

Can i ask for some help from all Sinn 556I owners?

I am seriously considering to order a Sinn 556I with the bracelet in order to have it in my collection as a daily/GADA watch!!
I have decided that ~39mm watches fit perfectly my 6,75'' wrist and that they usually have the best weight with bracelet.

I have an issue with the weight of watches with bracelet..
I tend to find watches of 120-130 grams super comfortable for me.. Above that i feel that I carry a lot of weight on my arm with no reason.

-Does anyone have measured the weight of 556i with the bracelet (and any links removed)?

-Additionally I like bracelets that have a taper of 4mm.. As i see the Sinn bracelet does have only 2mm tapering? Is that correct?

Thank you for any answers..


----------



## Flatspotter

agent_sumo said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Can i ask for some help from all Sinn 556I owners?
> 
> I am seriously considering to order a Sinn 556I with the bracelet in order to have it in my collection as a daily/GADA watch!!
> I have decided that ~39mm watches fit perfectly my 6,75'' wrist and that they usually have the best weight with bracelet.
> 
> I have an issue with the weight of watches with bracelet..
> I tend to find watches of 120-130 grams super comfortable for me.. Above that i feel that I carry a lot of weight on my arm with no reason.
> 
> -Does anyone have measured the weight of 556i with the bracelet (and any links removed)?
> 
> -Additionally I like bracelets that have a taper of 4mm.. As i see the Sinn bracelet does have only 2mm tapering? Is that correct?
> 
> Thank you for any answers..


My 556I weighs 136g with bracelet, 4 links removed. With all links, it's 154g. Taper is 2mm.


----------



## agent_sumo

Flatspotter said:


> My 556I weighs 136g with bracelet, 4 links removed. With all links, it's 154g. Taper is 2mm.


Thank you so much Flatspotter for the info!!

So it doesn't seem to be on the light side but also not too heavy... I would expect it to be a bit more light (like SKX013) due to the case small thickness.
Unfortunately i cannot try it on..

What is your wrist size if I may ask?


----------



## JacobC

Flatspotter said:


> My 556I weighs 136g with bracelet, 4 links removed. With all links, it's 154g. Taper is 2mm.


Which bracelet?


----------



## agent_sumo

The standard H-link bracelet i suppose.


----------



## Flatspotter

agent_sumo said:


> Thank you so much Flatspotter for the info!!
> 
> So it doesn't seem to be on the light side but also not too heavy... I would expect it to be a bit more light (like SKX013) due to the case small thickness.
> Unfortunately i cannot try it on..
> 
> What is your wrist size if I may ask?


Flat 6.4". H-link bracelet.


----------



## thedave

agent_sumo said:


> Thank you so much Flatspotter for the info!!
> 
> So it doesn't seem to be on the light side but also not too heavy... I would expect it to be a bit more light (like SKX013) due to the case small thickness.
> Unfortunately i cannot try it on..
> 
> What is your wrist size if I may ask?


I'd like to say that it's much more balanced than the 013. I have both and the Sinn is much better balanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppers

Currently considering pulling the trigger on a 556i... 
or maybe a Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm.
I'm just not sure if the Sinn is worth over twice the price of the Hamilton these days? If it was tegimented, had better lume, and a upgraded movement I'd jump for it. The Hamilton recently got upgraded to the H-10 movement, which is a big plus, though still no AR, but I think I prefer the longer, thicker lugs on the Hamilton compared to the 556i's.

How are people finding the new SW200-1 movements in the 556i, I hear the top grade Sellita is supposed to be of chronometer standard, though not officially certified. Are people getting chronometer accuracy?
Also is there still an issue with the 556i's outer AR coating scratching?

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## thedave

Choppers said:


> Currently considering pulling the trigger on a 556i...
> or maybe a Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm.
> I'm just not sure if the Sinn is worth over twice the price of the Hamilton these days? If it was tegimented, had better lume, and a upgraded movement I'd jump for it. The Hamilton recently got upgraded to the H-10 movement, which is a big plus, though still no AR, but I think I prefer the longer, thicker lugs on the Hamilton compared to the 556i's.
> 
> How are people finding the new SW200-1 movements in the 556i, I hear the top grade Sellita is supposed to be of chronometer standard, though not officially certified. Are people getting chronometer accuracy?
> Also is there still an issue with the 556i's outer AR coating scratching?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.


Yes the outer AR coating scratches. Turns out some elbow grease and polywatch or similar abrasive can take it off completely which is what I plan to do.

Sellita seems nice enough although I haven't timed it. It's my second Sellita and I never had an issue.

I can't say it's better or worth more than the Hamilton. I just like the look and feel significantly more. It feels great with good but not overwhelming heft, the bracelet balances the head very nicely, and it looks killer on a grey NATO. It feels like it can survive anything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Choppers said:


> Currently considering pulling the trigger on a 556i...
> or maybe a Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm.
> I'm just not sure if the Sinn is worth over twice the price of the Hamilton these days? If it was tegimented, had better lume, and a upgraded movement I'd jump for it. The Hamilton recently got upgraded to the H-10 movement, which is a big plus, though still no AR, but I think I prefer the longer, thicker lugs on the Hamilton compared to the 556i's.
> 
> How are people finding the new SW200-1 movements in the 556i, I hear the top grade Sellita is supposed to be of chronometer standard, though not officially certified. Are people getting chronometer accuracy?
> Also is there still an issue with the 556i's outer AR coating scratching?
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.


I've had both. Ended up selling the Sinn for some of the reasons you mentioned. Still have the hammy (the ETA version) it's one of my favourites.

The Outer AR scratching wasn't an issue for me and I didnt baby mine, it saw plenty of water and sand over the summer and held up fine. It was more that it smudged very easily which I found annoying.

The build quality is far superior to the khaki. It's over engineered and you can feel it. I stuck with the khaki as it wears better and the dial is more interesting to look at/much easier to read (IMO)

cant comment on the Sellita as mine had the ETA but Sinn use top grade movements so should be no issues there. I got -5 daily from the ETA in the Sinn.

Is the sinn worth twice the price? In my opinion no (yes if it was to be my only watch) There's not many watches better than 556 at that price.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile

Here's an owner of 556A with Sellita movement. 
It runs around -1s/d so accuracy shouldn't be a problem.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Rile said:


> Here's an owner of 556A with Sellita movement.
> It runs around -1s/d so accuracy shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have a 556i purchased new October 2019 and it's about -1 second per day. Very happy with the accuracy. Lume is pretty good too, lasting all night, although not best in class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have a 556i purchased new October 2019 and it's about -1 second per day. Very happy with the accuracy. Lume is pretty good too, lasting all night, although not best in class.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


556I here purchased April 2018, ETA movement and averages +0.25 spd


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## shane.shepherd

Can anyone chime in the quality of the clasp of the H-link bracelet on the 556i? Did they updated it? Is it still crap?

Thanks.


----------



## thedave

shane.shepherd said:


> Can anyone chime in the quality of the clasp of the H-link bracelet on the 556i? Did they updated it? Is it still crap?
> 
> Thanks.


Can't comment on whether or not it's been updated over the years, but it's the most meh part of the entire watch, probably because everything else feels so solid. If it didn't have the safety on it I'd worry about it more. But it does so I don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Getting reacquainted with the 556i Mocha. Damasko has monopolized my wrist for a while.


----------



## JacobC

elbilo said:


> Getting reacquainted with the 556i Mocha. Damasko has monopolized my wrist for a while.
> 
> View attachment 14992807


Sometimes I wonder if that's the 556 I should've gotten.


----------



## RTuggle




----------



## mtor91

Does anyone know which grade level is in the 556i? I believe it would be 1 of 3 of the SW200-1 movement


----------



## Mr Auto

mtor91 said:


> Does anyone know which grade level is in the 556i? I believe it would be 1 of 3 of the SW200-1 movement


they used top grade ETA's before the switch so im assuming they'd use an equivalent SW200

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Mr Auto said:


> they used top grade ETA's before the switch so im assuming they'd use an equivalent SW200
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I didn't know you could get the same movement in different "grades."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meamsneaky

After years of searching then an additional month for service, finally able to wear this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

meamsneaky said:


> After years of searching then an additional month for service, finally able to wear this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! what model is that?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross

thedave said:


> I didn't know you could get the same movement in different "grades."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about Sellitas, but pretty sure the ETA 2824s comes in four grades: basic, elabore, top and COSC. I think I read the top and COSC are equivalent, but they don't get the top certified.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## meamsneaky

Mr Auto said:


> I love it! what model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's the Sinn 556 Isetan from 2010.

This watch was only released in Japan and is a collaboration between Sinn and Isetan, a clothing retailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

meamsneaky said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's the Sinn 556 Isetan from 2010.
> 
> This watch was only released in Japan and is a collaboration between Sinn and Isetan, a clothing retailer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn absolutely nailed it with this one. The dial/hands of a 104 in a 556 case, it's perfect (IMO)

I'd grab one of these in a heartbeat if I could find one.

Thanks for sharing. Enjoy it.


----------



## Dr4

Killer Sinns. Love the Mocha and the Isetan - had never seen that one. Great shares.


----------



## shane.shepherd

556i on a blue pearl stingray strap.


----------



## elbilo

5-5-6 haiku (Sinnku?)

Sun not out, it's gray.
Glance at Sinn dial.
No mocha sunray show.


----------



## dpn

I've been a member of this forum since 2011, and I've lusted after a Sinn watch since I first learned of the brand. I first loved the 656, then loved the 556 I and 556 A when they were introduced. Since 2011, I've grown professionally and have been able to buy a house for my family. I'm finally in a stable enough financial position to buy my holy grail watch, and I just sent my payment to the seller. This watch is my 20th anniversary present from my wife. I'm so very proud and excited to be able to wear a Sinn and share some pictures as soon as it arrives!

I have a lot of thoughts about "grail" watches, and know that a Sinn 556 is a relatively modest watch to be considered a "grail" watch. Speaking for myself and myself only, I can not fathom paying for anything much more expensive than a Sinn. Saving up for this watch was hard enough! Sure, I love the blue IWC Portuguese (and was lucky enough to be able to try one on in Vegas a couple of years ago), but I'll never have that kind of discretionary money. I'm also in a pretty weird and unique position: I own a dress Rolex Ref. 1002 (which needs an overhaul) and will, someday, inherit a nice Pepsi Rolex GMT. These watches are, to be sure, a lot fancier and expensive than the Sinn I'm so excited to be buying. But they're not *my* watches -- I would not have chosen either of them, and I don't have the same pride of ownership over them. Here, I've scrimped and saved and gotten myself to the place where I can buy an expensive watch that I've wanted for almost 10 years. I'm proud. This Sinn will join my collection of watches that I'll never sell, alongside my Rolex and the Seiko Black Monster my wife gave me for a 10th anniversary gift. If anyone is curious, my collection of watches is viewable here:


http://imgur.com/ruAQeec


The other watches that I considered purchasing were:
-- Stowa Marine Original Arabic Small Seconds (41mm)
-- Damasko DA36
-- Seiko Sumo in Green (SPB103J1)

TLDR: I just bought a Sinn 556 and I'll be uploading pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## elbilo

cuckoowasp said:


> This watch is my 20th anniversary present from my wife. I'm so very proud and excited to be able to wear a Sinn and share some pictures as soon as it arrives!


Happy anniversary! Looking forward to seeing your pics! Enjoy!


----------



## duc

Looks to me like you have a wide spread of capabilities. Once the 556 arrives, check out the straps at Toxic Nato. The 556 looks great on nylon too.


----------



## dpn

duc said:


> Once the 556 arrives, check out the straps at Toxic Nato. The 556 looks great on nylon too.


Great suggestion. I wear my normal watches (Seiko Black Monster & an Alexander James ersatz 556A homage/frankenwatch) on gray zulu straps. Matching the specific Sinn 556 I'm getting might be a little harder -- pictures forthcoming in a week or so.


----------



## thedave

cuckoowasp said:


> Great suggestion. I wear my normal watches (Seiko Black Monster & an Alexander James ersatz 556A homage/frankenwatch) on gray zulu straps. Matching the specific Sinn 556 I'm getting might be a little harder -- pictures forthcoming in a week or so.


556 was basically made for a black or gray straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delfino Furioso

nice socks :-d


----------



## thedave

Delfino Furioso said:


> nice socks :-d


Life is too short to wear boring socks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flametop

I really like this watch and I would have bought one already if it wasn’t for that short hour marker.


----------



## Skyjuice

Does anyone know the what grade SW200-1 use in their 556? I have intention to get one. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Auto

Skyjuice said:


> Does anyone know the what grade SW200-1 use in their 556? I have intention to get one. Thanks!


They used top grade ETAs so I'm assuming they'd use an equivalent SW200 or regulate them to the same spec.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time&Tell

Hey guys, I just posted a video review of my Sinn 556. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dpn

I got a tracking number for my incoming 556. So excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Skyjuice said:


> Does anyone know the what grade SW200-1 use in their 556? I have intention to get one. Thanks!


Top grade. Sellita has a slightly different nomenclature but it corresponds to the ETA top, complete with upgraded components, blued screws and is adjusted to 5 positions. The 556 in either variant is a great daily and the movement doesn't hold it back.


----------



## thedave

cuckoowasp said:


> I got a tracking number for my incoming 556. So excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're gonna love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpn

I'm dying here - I've waited 10 years and these last couple of hours are killing me. ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile

That is the best feeling.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

cuckoowasp said:


> I'm dying here - I've waited 10 years and these last couple of hours are killing me. ;-)


Well? Need wrist shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpn

I'm delighted!

I'm in the US, but connected with someone in Germany who was able to send me this version of the 556 I.

Not exactly wrist shots, but I'm a "colorful" guy and wanted to show the MOP colors against my skin:



















*Initial thoughts: It's a hell of a watch! (9/10 considering the fine link bracelet, 10/10 on a strap.)*

*Negatives:*
The fine link bracelet is really lovely, but I wish it had some microadjustments. My wrist is 7 1/8", and I can go *just a little too tight* or *just a little too loose* with the bracelet. 
Getting the fine link bracelet sized, attached, and removed from the watch was kind of an ordeal. It's not going to be a watch that I can quickly swap between a bracelet and a strap.
In retrospect, I should have skipped the fine link bracelet and saved some money.

*Positives:*
The watch is absolutely stunning. This feels like (and probably is, other than some of my cameras) the most expensive and finely crafted thing I've ever touched. On the Alcantara strap, it's perfectly sized and perfectly comfortable. I have a couple of NATOs coming, and I know they're going to look great. I'm also considering a funky exotic leather strap from combat-straps.com.
The dial is perfect: Beautiful and simple, with just the right amount of "bling" for me. The black mother of pearl is subtle, especially indoors. I'll be playing with lights to try to show it off when I have a chance to do a photoshoot.
The movement is gorgeous. None of my other watches have hacking seconds, so this was a delight to set.
The lume looks great -- not over the top, but useful in the dark.
Packaging, including the nice little book and springbar tool, were lovely.
The fine link bracelet itself, other than lacking microadjustments, was beautiful and elegantly constructed. Lots of attention to detail on it, especially compared with the stamped metal Seiko bracelets I'm used to.

All in all, I'm absolutely enchanted. I'm much more of a NATO guy than a bracelet guy, so the fine link bracelet issue isn't that bad.


----------



## IndependentGeorge

cuckoowasp said:


> All in all, I'm absolutely enchanted. I'm much more of a NATO guy than a bracelet guy, so the fine link bracelet issue isn't that bad.


Uh oh. You realize the 556 is just a gateway drug, right?


----------



## dpn

IndependentGeorge said:


> Uh oh. You realize the 556 is just a gateway drug, right?


Ha, it took me 10 years and a 20th wedding anniversary to save up for this one! I'd love a U1 at some point. Maybe my 30th wedding anniversary?


----------



## thedave

For what it’s worth the H link bracelet is great. Goes for $320-ish new but maybe keep an eye out for second hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

thedave said:


> For what it's worth the H link bracelet is great. Goes for $320-ish new but maybe keep an eye out for second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kind of disagree. Compared to the fine link the clasp feels cheap and loose.


----------



## thedave

JacobC said:


> I kind of disagree. Compared to the fine link the clasp feels cheap and loose.


The clasp does feel cheap compared to the rest of it, I'll give you that. But I find the bracelet comfortable, nice looking, and rather well balanced with the watch head.


----------



## dpn

thedave said:


> The clasp does feel cheap compared to the rest of it, I'll give you that. But I find the bracelet comfortable, nice looking, and rather well balanced with the watch head.


I can only compare to a Seiko Black Monster and a vintage Rolex (both of which have cheap-feeling stamped clasps), but the fine-link bracelet feels like it's very high quality to me. From the end links to the claps, everything feels extraordinarily well designed and over engineered.

I've realized that I'm just not a steel bracelet guy -- I really love Natos (well, Zulus really) and nice leather straps. I've ordered a couple of Natos for my 556 I: one from ToxicNATOs and one from GasGasBones. I have a fun white/black python strap from eBay and an exotic leather strap from Combat Straps on the way. For me, the Nato is going to be my daily wear and the leather straps (including the Alcantara grey from Sinn) are going to be my "dress up" straps.

Long way of saying that I'll probably be listing an almost-new 20mm fine link bracelet for sale soon. I'd also be happy to swap it for the 20mm "H Link" bracelet to try it out. Please feel free to PM me with details.

I'm doing a full photoshoot with my new 556 I with proper lighting and my "real" cameras over the weekend. It's so much fun.


----------



## dpn

I had a chance to take some more pictures of my new 556 I. The MOP is subtle and hard to photograph.


----------



## dpn

Couple more shots of the 556 I on the Sinn grey alcantara and a new "Toxic ShizNit (Seatbelt Nylon)" NATO. I'm really digging this watch!


----------



## chesterworks

Love this little guy. A little grumpy the red seconds hand is becoming a standard model, but it's a beast so.

Highly recommend the Cowhide brown strap from Watchbuys. Got a nice little discount from the points I earned buying the watch in the first place.


----------



## chesterworks

edit: double post


----------



## thedave

chesterworks said:


> Love this little guy. A little grump the red seconds hand is becoming standard, but it's a beast so.


Same. Having the option is awesome, but the 556i is meant to be monochrome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky

thedave said:


> Same. Having the option is awesome, but the 556i is meant to be monochrome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same with the 556 A. 🙂


----------



## duc

Just took delivery of this Hammy strap. I think it looks particularly appropriate on the 556i:

No flash








Flash


----------



## Half Dozen

New 556 owner here. Hoping to fill the business/casual void left behind by my 40mm Khaki King. 
Feels a little small on my 8.25" wrist, but so did the Khaki for the first week or two...


----------



## omgitsspooky




----------



## omgitsspooky

Driving with my Sinn.


----------



## omgitsspooky

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## fieldguy101

I've read all this thread, and had no choice....


----------



## thedave

Anyone else had the reversers stop working pretty shortly after getting their 556i? (You'd know by the rotor spinning with the winding crown.) Mine's heading back for warranty service.


----------



## kakefe

thedave said:


> Anyone else had the reversers stop working pretty shortly after getting their 556i? (You'd know by the rotor spinning with the winding crown.) Mines heading back for warranty service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no issues so far.. 3 years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpn

My fun leather deployant arrived from Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps for my 556 I MoP. I wanted something a little funky, so I went with toad leather. Pale green stitching compliments the mother of pearl nicely, and the vivid green interior leather was a nice surprise.


----------



## JacobC

thedave said:


> Anyone else had the reversers stop working pretty shortly after getting their 556i? (You'd know by the rotor spinning with the winding crown.) Mine's heading back for warranty service.


Mine went back within 3 months after getting back after going in for arriving dead after purchase from Germany.

It's been extremely accurate and problem free since being serviced at RGM.


----------



## nimzotech

Anyone here with the 2020 release of the 556 A/I RS it would be interesting to compare the red shade and geometry of the second hand.










I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## cholpath

thedave said:


> Yes the outer AR coating scratches. Turns out some elbow grease and polywatch or similar abrasive can take it off completely which is what I plan to do.
> 
> Sellita seems nice enough although I haven't timed it. It's my second Sellita and I never had an issue.
> 
> I can't say it's better or worth more than the Hamilton. I just like the look and feel significantly more. It feels great with good but not overwhelming heft, the bracelet balances the head very nicely, and it looks killer on a grey NATO. It feels like it can survive anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A simply gray nato. Great set.


----------



## dpn

Here's a quick video showing how colorful the mother of pearl is on my 556 I. It's frustrating how hard it is to photograph well!


----------



## nimzotech

cuckoowasp said:


> Here's a quick video showing how colorful the mother of pearl is on my 556 I. It's frustrating how hard it is to photograph well!


Mother of Pearl very nice and unique take on the 556; though whether a model originally designated as a tool watch blends in with aesthetics and functionality aspects of mother of pearl is a different question.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## dpn

nimzotech said:


> Mother of Pearl very nice and unique take on the 556; though whether a model originally designated as a tool watch blends in with aesthetics and functionality aspects of mother of pearl is a different question.


De gustibus non est disputandum. I like it a lot!


----------



## omgitsspooky

thedave said:


> Anyone else had the reversers stop working pretty shortly after getting their 556i? (You'd know by the rotor spinning with the winding crown.) Mine's heading back for warranty service.


Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna check now... Yup, mine is working. Sorry to hear about yours.


----------



## omgitsspooky

Going out to get some groceries.


----------



## thedave

omgitsspooky said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna check now... Yup, mine is working. Sorry to hear about yours.


Thanks! They were rubbing slightly. Realigned, cleaned and oiled by my watchmaker, running fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

I have 7” wrist do you guys think the watch wears small on that size wrist?

Please let me know what size of wrist you have and how the 556 wears.

Cheers


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## thedave

nimzotech said:


> I have 7" wrist do you guys think the watch wears small on that size wrist?
> 
> Please let me know what size of wrist you have and how the 556 wears.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> I Sinn, therefore I am.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


6.75" fits like a dream. Well balanced with H link, just feels solid and the perfect size (especially at 11mm svelte).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

fieldguy101 said:


> I've read all this thread, and had no choice....
> 
> View attachment 15183133


That's how I felt. I got to hold one at a Redbar event and I ordered it before I left.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

nimzotech said:


> I have 7" wrist do you guys think the watch wears small on that size wrist?
> 
> Please let me know what size of wrist you have and how the 556 wears.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> I Sinn, therefore I am.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I have a 7" wrist. They wear great


----------



## thedave

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I have a 7" wrist. They wear great


Is that an eBay jubilee? I've never seen the 556i on a jubilee.


----------



## nimzotech

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I have a 7" wrist. They wear great


Excellent! Which one do you find yourself wearing more - the 556 A or 556I?
I have the 556 A RS. I ordered it along with the H-Link bracelet - it's built like a tank.
Lately I've been trying different canvas/material straps - the 556 is a strap monster!








What I love about the 556A is the Sinn's unique placement of the date window between 4 and 5 o'clock. It's minimalist, does not distort the symmetry of the dial (on the 3 o'clock position), and as a bonus the dial on the 556a is in the style of the Explorer watches with the pronounced 12, 3, 6, and 9 numerals. I just wonder how the 556A would look with a shinny black dial vs the default matte.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

nimzotech said:


> Excellent! Which one do you find yourself wearing more - the 556 A or 556I?
> I have the 556 A RS. I ordered it along with the H-Link bracelet - it's built like a tank.
> Lately I've been trying different canvas/material straps - the 556 is a strap monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about the 556A is the Sinn's unique placement of the date window between 4 and 5 o'clock. It's minimalist, does not distort the symmetry of the dial (on the 3 o'clock position), and as a bonus the dial on the 556a is in the style of the Explorer watches with the pronounced 12, 3, 6, and 9 numerals. I just wonder how the 556A would look with a shinny black dial vs the default matte.


I probably wear my 556A more often. My 556i is more of a beater watch although I don't wear it as much. Ideally, I would want the dial of the 556i with the 12,3,6,9 from the 556a and date placement of the 556a. I am not a big fan of the h-link bracelet though, particularly the clasp. I prefer wearing mine on a nice leather strap or the jubilee I have for it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

thedave said:


> Is that an eBay jubilee? I've never seen the 556i on a jubilee.


It's a Parnis jubilee made for their 40mm sub homages. Found it on eBay way back, it even has a milled clasp. Fits perfectly with some skinnier spring bars (I use Seiko alpinist spring bars).


----------



## cholpath

Here I am again with a 556i on H Link. I had it 2 years ago on leather and I sold it two months later after my road trip on Quebec. More versatile on steel and no wear problem compared to leather.

I usually wear a Nomos Club 38 on NATO. And a Omega Geneve. Big difference in weight and you have to get used to the weight.


----------



## stamonkey

I took a picture of a pumpkin in my garden to text my mom how big it's getting. Ended up being a nice shot of the 556.


----------



## nimzotech

cholpath said:


> Here I am again with a 556i on H Link. I had it 2 years ago on leather and I sold it two months later after my road trip on Quebec. More versatile on steel and no wear problem compared to leather.
> 
> I usually wear a Nomos Club 38 on NATO. And a Omega Geneve. Big difference in weight and you have to get used to the weight.


We can't see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

stamonkey said:


> I took a picture of a pumpkin in my garden to text my mom how big it's getting. Ended up being a nice shot of the 556.


That's a little giant of a pumpkin and still growing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Amlethoe

Alright, I just went through the entirety of this post, all 90 pages in two sittings...yes, I'm that obsessed.

I want to celebrate a milestone with a 1000-ish € watch and I have lusted after the Sinn 556i for years, so naturally this was my first thought. The price hike doesn't thrill me, but I think I can find one for a decent price and honestly at this point nothing can really take its place in my head, let alone on my wrist.

I want to thank everyone for all the info and beautiful pictures in this thread, I hope I can contribute as well in the near future!


----------



## omgitsspooky

Amlethoe said:


> The price hike doesn't thrill me,


Price hike isn't in effect yet... You can still jump on the old price.


----------



## Amlethoe

omgitsspooky said:


> Price hike isn't in effect yet... You can still jump on the old price.


Yes I meant the price hike of the last few years, guess I can't do much about that! I was plannig on buying it later this year but I'm thinking of doing it before September, I reckon the price should rise by 5/10% at least? Right now I can get it for 1000€ new at the AD.


----------



## chesterworks

I've kept my 556a on stock strap and H-Link since I got it, but experimenting with a new heavy duty NATO and I think I like it!


----------



## nimzotech

chesterworks said:


> I've kept my 556a on stock strap and H-Link since I got it, but experimenting with a new heavy duty NATO and I think I like it!
> 
> View attachment 15404475


Curious which stock strap are you speaking of? I have the same reference and after trying a myriad of strap options find myself coming back and sticking with the excellent H-link.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## chesterworks

nimzotech said:


> Curious which stock strap are you speaking of? I have the same reference and after trying a myriad of strap options find myself coming back and sticking with the excellent H-link.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


The black cowhide with white stitching. I've also got this Sinn vintage style brown strap with black stitching. It's really nice.

But yeah, the H-Link is an all-star.


----------



## nimzotech

chesterworks said:


> I've kept my 556a on stock strap and H-Link since I got it, but experimenting with a new heavy duty NATO and I think I like it!
> 
> View attachment 15404475


Is yours the Watchbuys special edition or the 2020 A RS?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks

nimzotech said:


> Is yours the Watchbuys special edition or the 2020 A RS?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's the special edition. You and I have PM'd about this before.


----------



## nimzotech

Ahhh, you know I could have sworn the same thing was going through my mind as I was typing the above ;-). I remember the Red second hand dilemma...

Cheers


----------



## neilziesing

My 556A-RS on the H-link










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247

Really tempted to pick up a 556 but heard that the clasp isn't great on the h-link bracelet (not keen on the fine link). Has anyone had any success with any other clasps or bracelets? 



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Catching those morning rays....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Pogo247 said:


> Really tempted to pick up a 556 but heard that the clasp isn't great on the h-link bracelet (not keen on the fine link). Has anyone had any success with any other clasps or bracelets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It's true, the H-Link clasp is a bit of a let down. It's extremely functional in some fairly impractical ways, but the clasp mechanism itself doesn't seem as well made as the rest of the watch/bracelet. When you are wearing it, you don't notice it at all (good), but it is a bit annoying when you take the watch off. Kind of the opposite of the fine link bracelet actually, which is not as comfortable to wear (for me), but the butterfly mechanism is very well made. I was considering ordering a Miltat clasp from Strapcode to try on the H-Link, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

If you want simplicity:








16mm, 18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel V Clasp Double Lock Button Diver Buckle, Brushed


To replace the traditional flip-Lock diver's clasp, 2015 released this V Clasp double lock buttoned diver's clasp. V Clasp was made from solid 316L stainless steel with 6 micro holes for more flexible fine tune length adjustment. Featured in V shape safety lock, streamlined form & chamfer edged...




www.strapcode.com





If you want to retain the dive extension function:








18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension clasp, Brushed


Ratchet Buckle Clasp is an ideall Wetsuit watch band buckle. The ratchet theory extension mechanism is of great importance for both convenience and safety. Item no. : CLASP18-017B Buckle size : 18mm, 20mm or 22mm (Strap Buckle size) Buckle type : 316L Stainless Steel Clasp with Ratchet Theory...




www.strapcode.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

While I'm a huge fan of this, I'd really like to see a 556 A with a blue dial too.


----------



## kakefe




----------



## dpn

@kakefe That green strap looks fantastic!


----------



## Pogo247

Artblue2004 said:


> It's true, the H-Link clasp is a bit of a let down. It's extremely functional in some fairly impractical ways, but the clasp mechanism itself doesn't seem as well made as the rest of the watch/bracelet. When you are wearing it, you don't notice it at all (good), but it is a bit annoying when you take the watch off. Kind of the opposite of the fine link bracelet actually, which is not as comfortable to wear (for me), but the butterfly mechanism is very well made. I was considering ordering a Miltat clasp from Strapcode to try on the H-Link, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> If you want simplicity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16mm, 18mm, 20mm or 22mm Stainless Steel V Clasp Double Lock Button Diver Buckle, Brushed
> 
> 
> To replace the traditional flip-Lock diver's clasp, 2015 released this V Clasp double lock buttoned diver's clasp. V Clasp was made from solid 316L stainless steel with 6 micro holes for more flexible fine tune length adjustment. Featured in V shape safety lock, streamlined form & chamfer edged...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strapcode.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to retain the dive extension function:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle Button Control diver extension clasp, Brushed
> 
> 
> Ratchet Buckle Clasp is an ideall Wetsuit watch band buckle. The ratchet theory extension mechanism is of great importance for both convenience and safety. Item no. : CLASP18-017B Buckle size : 18mm, 20mm or 22mm (Strap Buckle size) Buckle type : 316L Stainless Steel Clasp with Ratchet Theory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strapcode.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, that's great. I've recently picked up a Ginault bracelet for my Halios Seaforth which is excellent just wondering how this might compare

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a on jubilee. Anyone know of asolid beads-of-rice bracelet that would fit on this guy?


----------



## JoshuaMelara

petethegreek said:


> While I'm a huge fan of this, I'd really like to see a 556 A with a blue dial too.


Would love to see an A with blue dial as well


----------



## JoshuaMelara

I would love to see the 556 scaled down to 36mm. I think that would be a handsome piece. The proportions, dial, indices...all would be refreshing to see


----------



## carloscastro7

Just joined the club today! Been on my shopping list for almost 3y...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

I drove my car for the first time in a few weeks today and had an odd realization:

I have a very strong affinity for well built German machines that are sparkly grey and manufactured in 2016. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Artblue2004 said:


> I drove my car for the first time in a few weeks today and had an odd realization:
> 
> I have a very strong affinity for well built German machines that are sparkly grey and manufactured in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


V6 nice


----------



## ACG




----------



## sbena

petethegreek said:


> While I'm a huge fan of this, I'd really like to see a 556 A with a blue dial too.


This would be my 556 choice, along with the bracelet, very clean.


----------



## tinman143

ACG said:


>


Barton strap? Here's mine


----------



## thedave

carloscastro7 said:


> Just joined the club today! Been on my shopping list for almost 3y...


Congrats! That's patience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

ACG said:


>


That's a great strap!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

LA is on fire. Staying inside with my 556


----------



## Artblue2004

Just landed a new old stock ETA powered 556i from Japan and I can't stop staring into the blackness!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

nimzotech said:


> V6 nice


Sadly, the last S5 with a manual transmission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

old shot of my 556a. Haven't worn it in a few days. EZM 13 has been quite comfortable on my wrist recently


----------



## JoshuaMelara

smoke in the sky does wonders for photos


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## JoshuaMelara

morning coffee. 556 with the Hadley & Roma jubilee


----------



## Sonar

Strongly considering a 556.. read most of this thread in one go 


I see a bunch of pics of black dials with indices. Are these all MoP models? I am in doubt between the blue on because I love indices and don't mind the blue. But the black one - with indices would also be a contender
Does Sinn often release special editions? Seen white one, grey ones etc. but currently they are not available
Why are some second hand/ grey 556's so expensive? Seen watches for 1500..
I have bad experiences with buying watches online without seeing them in person first. How does Sinn deal with returns? I lose the shipping price and need to pay for shipping the return. All within a reasonable 14 days?

Hope to join the club soon


----------



## JacobC

Sonar said:


> Strongly considering a 556.. read most of this thread in one go
> 
> 
> I see a bunch of pics of black dials with indices. Are these all MoP models? I am in doubt between the blue on because I love indices and don't mind the blue. But the black one - with indices would also be a contender
> Does Sinn often release special editions? Seen white one, grey ones etc. but currently they are not available
> Why are some second hand/ grey 556's so expensive? Seen watches for 1500..
> I have bad experiences with buying watches online without seeing them in person first. How does Sinn deal with returns? I lose the shipping price and need to pay for shipping the return. All within a reasonable 14 days?
> 
> Hope to join the club soon


1) I assume you mean applied indices. If so, then perhaps. To my knowledge there are only 5 models with appliqué: Mother of Pearl Black, Mother of Pearl White, Anniversary 556, Mocha, and Blue.

2) About 1-2 times per year.

3)Please be more specific.

4) Almost all places will have stickers etc on the watch. Basically as long as you don't take off the hang tags or stickers or wear it or damage it you'll be fine likely in the event you want a return. You'll need to see the Watchbuys for their return policy.


----------



## tinman143

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15453568
> 
> morning coffee. 556 with the Hadley & Roma jubilee


Can you comment on the endlinks fitment? Looks good


----------



## JoshuaMelara

tinman143 said:


> Can you comment on the endlinks fitment? Looks good


It's certainly not the best, but I'd say 7/10. They require a little bit of finessing to fit in the first place and they wiggle a little bit. But I find it totally acceptable and charming ala vintage Rolex bracelets. I would get it if you're not a stickler.


----------



## JoshuaMelara

556a w brown leather strap w white stitching. I imagine myself more of an Indiana Jones type with this combo 😂


----------



## douglasf13

The graphic 556i looks great with my favorite strap, the Hirsch Pure, which is a rubber strap I've worn on a lot of watches, and its simple design allows for it to work in nearly any setting.


----------



## thedave

Born for a grey NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Question for the group and apologies if the answer is embedded in this great (but deep) thread. Is the 556 bezel a separate part or part of the case? Eyeball inspection seems to point towards the latter. If it indeed is a normal bezel that can be detached, does Sinn sell it?

And obligatory pic of course.


----------



## JacobC

Milled Into the case mate.


----------



## tinman143

JacobC said:


> Milled Into the case mate.


Boo. Thanks


----------



## nimzotech

tinman143 said:


> Boo. Thanks


It's a tool watch bro.


----------



## tinman143

Delete


----------



## tinman143

nimzotech said:


> It's a tool watch bro.


Bro, just wait til that moment you find a ding on the bezel and wish it wasn't milled in bro.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

JacobC said:


> 1) I assume you mean applied indices. If so, then perhaps. To my knowledge there are only 5 models with appliqué: Mother of Pearl Black, Mother of Pearl White, Anniversary 556, Mocha, and Blue.
> 
> 2) About 1-2 times per year.
> 
> 3)Please be more specific.
> 
> 4) Almost all places will have stickers etc on the watch. Basically as long as you don't take off the hang tags or stickers or wear it or damage it you'll be fine likely in the event you want a return. You'll need to see the Watchbuys for their return policy.


Another applied indices (LE).


----------



## JacobC

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Another applied indices (LE).
> View attachment 15486146


Forgot about that one. Stunning.


----------



## nimzotech

tinman143 said:


> Bro, just wait til that moment you find a ding on the bezel and wish it wasn't milled in bro.


Sarcasm aside, being a tool watch the dings become part of it's charm and character. You'd have to own one to understand.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## tinman143

nimzotech said:


> Sarcasm aside, being a tool watch the dings become part of it's charm and character. You'd have to own one to understand.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


You mean one of these?


----------



## nimzotech

tinman143 said:


> You mean one of these?


Any dings or scratches may be easily removed with a polishing cloth like Cape Cod Polishing Cloths for Fine Metals and/or a Bergeon No. 2834 C Refenishing Brush Pen for Scratches.


----------



## Petrus001

Realizing the Sinn 556 seems to command near $1K pre-owned, have they always been that much or have they risen in value? (Just to be clear I Don’t have one, but am just curious about the value history).


----------



## dpn

Petrus001 said:


> Realizing the Sinn 556 seems to command near $1K pre-owned, have they always been that much or have they risen in value? (Just to be clear I Don't have one, but am just curious about the value history).


The price has risen steadily over the years. I almost purchased a 556 back in 2011 new when they were ~$700, and regret that I passed on it.

I will say that the US market is strange, because of the fact that we have a single AD who refuses to discount anything


----------



## Petrus001

I once had a Sinn-seque GPW field watch (“felduhr”). It has Seiko’s NH35 movement and a titanium case with sapphire crystal, with a heavy rubber/plastic strap. Looks a lot like a 556A with the large clear 3 6 9 numerals. Great lume. Ultimately I didn’t like the flatness of the overall plane of the design. Does the real 556 case fit on the wrist in a two dimensional planar kind of way?


----------



## thedave

Petrus001 said:


> I once had a Sinn-seque GPW field watch ("felduhr"). It has Seiko's NH35 movement and a titanium case with sapphire crystal, with a heavy rubber/plastic strap. Looks a lot like a 556A with the large clear 3 6 9 numerals. Great lume. Ultimately I didn't like the flatness of the overall plane of the design. Does the real 556 case fit on the wrist in a two dimensional planar kind of way?


Honestly, yeah - but it's so much more dynamic than the GPW. For me, a lot of it is the gloss dial. Without that, I don't think I'd like much. It's the most important part of the design for me, and allowed the rest to be as minimalist as it is. The gloss gives it a lot of depth and play. IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus001

thedave said:


> Honestly, yeah - but it's so much more dynamic than the GPW. For me, a lot of it is the gloss dial. Without that, I don't think I'd like much. It's the most important part of the design for me, and allowed the rest to be as minimalist as it is. The gloss gives it a lot of depth and play. IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sinn dial is one of the coolest most minimal and perfectly simple designs out there in my opinion.


----------



## Frank237

Having only one AD doesn't bode well for for any discounts in the futue.


----------



## dpn

Frank237 said:


> Having only one AD doesn't bode well for for any discounts in the futue.


100%. I'm sure Watchbuys is fine, but I'd love the opportunity to negotiate price when purchasing a Sinn watch. I've also not found them to be particularly helpful when I've asked them for atypical stuff -- they wouldn't order a Sinn part for a watch repair I was considering, don't stock a bunch of really compelling Sinn watches with mother of pearl*, and wouldn't order me a replacement Sinn strap/bracelet tool. I ended up getting a replacement Sinn strap/bracelet tool for free from Sinn directly. It was also frustrating that they insisted on very expensive FedEx shipping for two Sinn buckles I bought through them. Requiring FedEx makes complete sense for a watch. For a tiny and inexpensive strap buckle ... shoot, let me assume the risk of loss during shipment but save a ton of money by getting it shipped via the USPS.

I want to buy the Sinn 6-watch box, and I wrote to Sinn to see if they'd sell it to me. They advised me to contact Watchbuys, but I haven't bothered.

That said, when I want to buy my next new Sinn watch I'll still go through Watchbuys. The warranty coverage is worth it, even though I could easily get a better price from an overseas AD.

* I know the MoP importation problem has been discussed to death, but it's very frustrating that Sinn is the only watch manufacturer I'm aware of that is incapable of or unwilling to do the paperwork to sell MoP dials in the US. It was a pain in the butt for me to find an AD who was willing to sell a black MoP 556 I to me, and I had to buy it knowing that I'd lose my warranty coverage in the US. Demand for this watch is high -- I've been approached by four or five people on Reddit who have asked me how I was able to obtain my 556 I -- and so I believe Sinn would sell quite a few of these watches in the US if people could get them easily and with warranty coverage.


----------



## JacobC

cuckoowasp said:


> 100%. I'm sure Watchbuys is fine, but I'd love the opportunity to negotiate price when purchasing a Sinn watch. I've also not found them to be particularly helpful when I've asked them for atypical stuff -- they wouldn't order a Sinn part for a watch repair I was considering, don't stock a bunch of really compelling Sinn watches with mother of pearl*, and wouldn't order me a replacement Sinn strap/bracelet tool. I ended up getting a replacement Sinn strap/bracelet tool for free from Sinn directly. It was also frustrating that they insisted on very expensive FedEx shipping for two Sinn buckles I bought through them. Requiring FedEx makes complete sense for a watch. For a tiny and inexpensive strap buckle ... shoot, let me assume the risk of loss during shipment but save a ton of money by getting it shipped via the USPS.
> 
> I want to buy the Sinn 6-watch box, and I wrote to Sinn to see if they'd sell it to me. They advised me to contact Watchbuys, but I haven't bothered.
> 
> That said, when I want to buy my next new Sinn watch I'll still go through Watchbuys. The warranty coverage is worth it, even though I could easily get a better price from an overseas AD.
> 
> * I know the MoP importation problem has been discussed to death, but it's very frustrating that Sinn is the only watch manufacturer I'm aware of that is incapable of or unwilling to do the paperwork to sell MoP dials in the US. It was a pain in the butt for me to find an AD who was willing to sell a black MoP 556 I to me, and I had to buy it knowing that I'd lose my warranty coverage in the US. Demand for this watch is high -- I've been approached by four or five people on Reddit who have asked me how I was able to obtain my 556 I -- and so I believe Sinn would sell quite a few of these watches in the US if people could get them easily and with warranty coverage.


----------



## dpn

cuckoowasp said:


> I want to buy the Sinn 6-watch box, and I wrote to Sinn to see if they'd sell it to me. They advised me to contact Watchbuys, but I haven't bothered.


So, I tried but the answer is no: Watchbuys won't do it.


----------



## JacobC

cuckoowasp said:


> So, I tried but the answer is no: Watchbuys won't do it.


Have you tried to turn around and ask Sinn again now that Watchbuys refused?


----------



## bazza.




----------



## Mondo Shizmo

bazza. said:


>


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## bazza.

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Its from a guy in Scotland he has made me a few custom made straps and best of all they are less 
Than £20 posted to the UK 
I'm sure he would post to the US if you email him * [email protected]*


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

bazza. said:


> Its from a guy in Scotland he has made me a few custom made straps and best of all they are less
> Than £20 posted to the UK
> I'm sure he would post to the US if you email him * [email protected]*


Holy straps!


----------



## dpn

JacobC said:


> Have you tried to turn around and ask Sinn again now that Watchbuys refused?


Yes, and I'll post with Sinn's response.

This little frustration over buying a watch box is a perfect example of why I don't like that Watchbuys is the sole Sinn AD. If they can't or won't help out with the little things (like this box), then I'm suspicious about their willingness to help out with anything major. Their inflexibility with non-refundable deposits is also off-putting.


----------



## dpn

Update: Watchbuys did write me back having changed their position: They've offered to order the Sinn 6-watch box for me. I'm wondering whether my follow-up e-mail to Sinn helped here.

Now I've got to decide if the cost ($260 shipped) is worth it. I can get a really nice custom-engraved 8-watch box in oak for significantly less than that.


----------



## JacobC

cuckoowasp said:


> Update: Watchbuys did write me back having changed their position: They've offered to order the Sinn 6-watch box for me. I'm wondering whether my follow-up e-mail to Sinn helped here.
> 
> Now I've got to decide if the cost ($260 shipped) is worth it. I can get a really nice custom-engraved 8-watch box in oak for significantly less than that.


I guess it depends on if you really want to have a branded Sinn collection


----------



## Sonar

When ordering a sinn I have to indicate my wrist size. Is it a (supernice) service to size the bracelet? I assume I would still get the extra links?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Sonar said:


> When ordering a sinn I have to indicate my wrist size. Is it a (supernice) service to size the bracelet? I assume I would still get the extra links?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yeah if given the option I always let the jewlers take the risk. That way if they scratch it, it's on them. And yes, you'll get the links.


----------



## sidrox25

Just trying a different strap on my 556 IB


----------



## thedave

Playing with iPhone photography. Def the most photogenic watch I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

thedave said:


> Playing with iPhone photography. Def the most photogenic watch I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you get your pic to look so professional quality? I'm assuming it's the 11?


----------



## thedave

tinman143 said:


> How do you get your pic to look so professional quality? I'm assuming it's the 11?


It is an 11 Pro. But what I do is pretty simple.

1. Tilt the watch towards a window with good natural light (but not direct sunlight)

2. Pull the exposure down (when you tap to focus, there is a sun icon around the focus box, you can drag it up or down)

3. Pop it into the Darkroom app, crop it if needed

4. Play with the Highlights, Whites (up, lighter), Blacks, and Shadows (down, darker) filters to bring out the details without using "brightness" which floods the pic.

That's about it. Darkroom also has some great filters for jumping off points.

Oh one thing I forgot. I'll first pop it into Snapseed and use the healing tool to clean up any dust on the crystal.

Hope this helps! 

Edit:

Here's the original before any editing:


----------



## DForester

As others have said, really like the simplicity and the ‘pop’ of the dial. Definitely want a 556A, although easily not being able to try it on is kind of a bummer.


----------



## tinman143

thedave said:


> It is an 11 Pro. But what I do is pretty simple.
> 
> 1. Tilt the watch towards a window with good natural light (but not direct sunlight)
> 
> 2. Pull the exposure down (when you tap to focus, there is a sun icon around the focus box, you can drag it up or down)
> 
> 3. Pop it into the Darkroom app, crop it if needed
> 
> 4. Play with the Highlights, Whites (up, lighter), Blacks, and Shadows (down, darker) filters to bring out the details without using "brightness" which floods the pic.
> 
> That's about it. Darkroom also has some great filters for jumping off points.
> 
> Oh one thing I forgot. I'll first pop it into Snapseed and use the healing tool to clean up any dust on the crystal.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here's the original before any editing:


I'm taking copious notes so thanks for the details! Even your stock pic is something I can't produce for starters .


----------



## JacobC

Snapseed is CLUTCH for dust lol and free.


----------



## thedave

JacobC said:


> Snapseed is CLUTCH for dust lol and free.


Yeah for the price it's spectacular

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impromptujazz

i've got a bad case of 556 fever. ear to the ground for pre-owned sales and swaps but i'm hoping to find a 556i with fine link bracelet combo


----------



## tinman143

I’m considering offloading my 556a soon


----------



## dondiletante

Hi guys!

Just wondering if there’s any notable difference (built quality, accuracy, etc.) between early and current production models of the 556 I. Also for the early production model owners, how’s the watch ageing? Any signs of bracelet stretch, etc.?

Thank you!


----------



## c1gardner

Onkel C said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just ordered one of the new 556 on bracelet. They are in stock at Sinn and it should arrive in a few days. Impressions and pictures to follow. Anybody else already got one? I'd love to hear your impressions/thoughts.
> 
> Greetings from Bonn,
> 
> Christian


I sold mine and have regretted it ever since. I'm quite confident that I'll own another one in the not too distant futures.


----------



## Sassi

Got mine yesterday. Love it.


----------



## Fritz64

Sassi said:


> Got mine yesterday. Love it.
> View attachment 15577094


Congrats! (Nice pic too, BTW)


----------



## Sassi

Fritz64 said:


> Congrats! (Nice pic too, BTW)


Thank you.


----------



## dpn

Sassi said:


> Got mine yesterday. Love it.
> View attachment 15577094


Really awesome shot @Sassi, and of course the watch is lovely as well.

I've been really trying to improve my own watch photography, and I love what you did here -- the background light sources, perfect DoF, and orange cable really add a lot of drama to your shot. I'm specifically trying to break out of my rut of soft even lighting and static composition. I've been posting in another thread soliciting advice for how to better light and photograph watches, and I'd love it if you could check the thread out and share some info and advice on how you took this shot.


----------



## nedh

The 556 is such a good looking watch. Thanks for posting pics, everyone.


----------



## Sassi

cuckoowasp said:


> Really awesome shot @Sassi, and of course the watch is lovely as well.
> 
> I've been really trying to improve my own watch photography, and I love what you did here -- the background light sources, perfect DoF, and orange cable really add a lot of drama to your shot. I'm specifically trying to break out of my rut of soft even lighting and static composition. I've been posting in another thread soliciting advice for how to better light and photograph watches, and I'd love it if you could check the thread out and share some info and advice on how you took this shot.


Thanks so much.  I will check it out.


----------



## draganb

Hey guys, I've been enjoying my new 556i RS for the past 2 weeks and it's a gem of a watch. But i really dislike the clasp on the H link bracelet. It looks cheap, lacks on-the-fly adjustment and just doesn't fit the watch style-wise. 
Can you recommend any good aftermarket replacements for the clasp?
Sorry if this was already discussed, I haven't read the entire thread.
cheers!


----------



## Diegos




----------



## mando89

Regarding the new 556s with Red Second hands.

There seems to be 2 versions of the red second hands:

1. One with the exact same length and proportion as the previous standard white second hand.










2. One with shorter and different proportion than the previous standard white second hands.



















Photos are taken from various posts on Instagram. I always preferred the old, longer second hand, unsure why Sinn has made the decision to shorten the hands on these new RS versions. Any thoughts?


----------



## JacobC

dpn said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> After a _lot_ of thought and discussion, I've decided to sell my 556 I in Black Mother of Pearl. The watch is great, and it's in great worn condition, but I'm looking for something a little less blingy.
> 
> View attachment 15610640
> View attachment 15610639
> 
> 
> I've put my 556 I up on Chrono24 here, but I'm happy to sell to directly anyone from this forum at a discount. I'm also including a bunch of extras in my Chrono24 listing (not just the H-Link bracelet, but the OEM gray alcantara strap, an extra OEM buckle, and an extra OEM deployant) that are negotiable.
> 
> Finally, I'm also open to trades -- if anyone has a worn-condition 856 or Tudor Black Bay 36 or 41 in black, I'd love to talk.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan


What's the second strap on it? I want one for mine.


----------



## tinman143

JacobC said:


> What's the second strap on it? I want one for mine.


Looks like the Sinn alcantara strap.


----------



## dpn

JacobC said:


> What's the second strap on it? I want one for mine.





tinman143 said:


> Looks like the Sinn alcantara strap.


Correct -- it's the Sinn OEM grey alcantara strap.


----------



## cathodical

Rocking the 556 I B!


----------



## hietsukka

Can you guys recommend me some leather straps to use with the 556? I have had this watch for three years and while i do love the bracelet, i would like to try it out on leather.

It seems to work with every strap i put on it, whether it is nato, canvas or rubber, but with leather straps i have had problems as the narrow case damages the strap between the lugs. Sinn leather straps seem to be ok, but they are too long for my tiny wrists.

So if you know any leather straps that work with this case and come in shorter sizes, i would love to hear about them. I think suede would look awesome.


----------



## iberfoptic

Sassi said:


> Got mine yesterday. Love it.
> View attachment 15577094


That's a great looking watch and fantastic photo

"May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


----------



## JacobC

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 15622953
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend me some leather straps to use with the 556? I have had this watch for three years and while i do love the bracelet, i would like to try it out on leather.
> 
> It seems to work with every strap i put on it, whether it is nato, canvas or rubber, but with leather straps i have had problems as the narrow case damages the strap between the lugs. Sinn leather straps seem to be ok, but they are too long for my tiny wrists.
> 
> So if you know any leather straps that work with this case and come in shorter sizes, i would love to hear about them. I think suede would look awesome.


Watchbuys has a whole line of OEM Sinn straps if that's your jam. They stock all sizes for the 556 that are made for that case.

IF NOT, then I'd recommend going custom. Get something cut for your wrist and get exactly what you want. Most of the time I've fou d it'll be the same price as OEM.


----------



## dpn

JacobC said:


> IF NOT, then I'd recommend going custom. Get something cut for your wrist and get exactly what you want. Most of the time I've fou d it'll be the same price as OEM.


I wholeheartedly second this. I had two custom straps made by Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps, and they are worlds above the quality of the OEM straps. Watchbuys is happy to sell 18mm OEM Sinn satin buckles and deployants, which bridge the gap between the OEM look and custom strap quality.


----------



## mjhanna8

Had this on a bracelet the past fews years and decided to dust off the leather strap it came with. Almost feels like a new watch again


----------



## SeikoBaritone

Still can't get over how good these watches are.


----------



## SeikoBaritone

mjhanna8 said:


> Had this on a bracelet the past fews years and decided to dust off the leather strap it came with. Almost feels like a new watch again
> View attachment 15665542


Great reference!!


----------



## Mike2

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 15622953
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend me some leather straps to use with the 556? I have had this watch for three years and while i do love the bracelet, i would like to try it out on leather.
> 
> It seems to work with every strap i put on it, whether it is nato, canvas or rubber, but with leather straps i have had problems as the narrow case damages the strap between the lugs. Sinn leather straps seem to be ok, but they are too long for my tiny wrists.
> 
> So if you know any leather straps that work with this case and come in shorter sizes, i would love to hear about them. I think suede would look awesome.


If you do go custom as a few have mentioned, I would be sure that the leather wrapping the spring bar is thin enough to not rub the case at 6 and 12. I know a lot of straps I have tried rub there, which probably isn't the end of the world, but if you're getting something custom it would be nice to have the right fit and avoid the constant pressure on the spring bars.

Here is my blue dial that I took down from the sales corner today because I just can't part with it (next to the 256TY that almost bumped it out).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoBaritone

Finally found a pic of mine on my laptop lol.


----------



## Supercontra

SeikoBaritone said:


> Finally found a pic of mine on my laptop lol.
> View attachment 15667062


Nice. What leather strap is this? It looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoBaritone

Supercontra said:


> Nice. What leather strap is this? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly I have no idea. lol I got it from a guy from my RedBar group and there isn't any identifying factors. I thiiiiink it's a custom Italian company. 
But thank you! I do think it's a killer combo


----------



## DNARNA

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 15622953
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend me some leather straps to use with the 556? I have had this watch for three years and while i do love the bracelet, i would like to try it out on leather.
> 
> It seems to work with every strap i put on it, whether it is nato, canvas or rubber, but with leather straps i have had problems as the narrow case damages the strap between the lugs. Sinn leather straps seem to be ok, but they are too long for my tiny wrists.
> 
> So if you know any leather straps that work with this case and come in shorter sizes, i would love to hear about them. I think suede would look awesome.


I was just getting ready to say how great your 556 looks on rubber.


----------



## Adi_

mjhanna8 said:


> Had this on a bracelet the past fews years and decided to dust off the leather strap it came with. Almost feels like a new watch again
> View attachment 15665542


That white dial is gorgeous. Did it come in a 556a?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Latest shot from today.


----------



## Supercontra

Sassi said:


> Latest shot from today.
> View attachment 15675608


Stunning photo. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## Nitsab

Recent addition to the Sinn family. Finally settling in after some initial QC issues.


----------



## Mpower2002

I have had this thing on 4 different straps and bands already this week, and it looks awesome on all of them. Back to the bracelet tomorrow.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## bazza.




----------



## Supercontra

On c&b stone chevron. Balances sport and dress perfectly.... A Versatile band for a beautifully versatile watch and one of my current favorites.

Enjoy your weekend guys & gals.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

On the 556i Blue dial the outline of the hands look to be silver, but in some photos online and on youtube they look black. Is this just from the angle of the camera? Looking for an IWC Mark blue dial alternative.


----------



## Mike2

jam3s121 said:


> On the 556i Blue dial the outline of the hands look to be silver, but in some photos online and on youtube they look black. Is this just from the angle of the camera? Looking for an IWC Mark blue dial alternative.


The hands are silver but sometimes disappear in certain light (like in your picture). Here are a few pics I took on Saturday that I think do a good job of showing how they look.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impromptujazz

I took the plunge. I am in love.


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

mjhanna8 said:


> Had this on a bracelet the past fews years and decided to dust off the leather strap it came with. Almost feels like a new watch again
> View attachment 15665542


Love the white dial - wish I could pick one up. Do you know when it was released as a LE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

I read somewhere that the 556I has a glossy dial and the 556I RS has a matte dial - can anyone confirm? My 556I RS is in the mail and I kinda wish I’d know this before I ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Ali_the_Bull said:


> I read somewhere that the 556I has a glossy dial and the 556I RS has a matte dial - can anyone confirm? My 556I RS is in the mail and I kinda wish I'd know this before I ordered!
> 
> Sorry, I had to delete my response. I read your post wrong. I thought you were comparing the 556i dial to the 556a dial...


----------



## Mike2

Ali_the_Bull said:


> I read somewhere that the 556I has a glossy dial and the 556I RS has a matte dial - can anyone confirm? My 556I RS is in the mail and I kinda wish I'd know this before I ordered!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't in the know about this before now but I just checked the Sinn site and under the Technical Details section for the 556i RS it says "Glossy black dial". The YouTube channel 'EverydayWatchGuy' has a video where he mentions and shows the glossy finish on the 556i RS dial. Looks like you're okay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali_the_Bull

I sent a whole lotta love for the regular 556 I on here - but less so for the 556 I RS. How come? Are there any major differences between them other than the seconds hand?

My two cents: I love the accenting on the red seconds hand and think it pairs really well with the red thread on the OEM black (with red stitching) leather strap. Hence why I ordered one! The regular 556 I does look really clean though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitsab

Ali_the_Bull said:


> I sent a whole lotta love for the regular 556 I on here - but less so for the 556 I RS. How come? Are there any major differences between them other than the seconds hand?
> 
> My two cents: I love the accenting on the red seconds hand and think it pairs really well with the red thread on the OEM black (with red stitching) leather strap. Hence why I ordered one! The regular 556 I does look really clean though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RS it's a fairly new model (I think 2020) whereas the 556I must be one of Sinns oldest models - hence why you see less about them. AFAIK red colour ways is the only difference.


----------



## Mr Auto

Ali_the_Bull said:


> I sent a whole lotta love for the regular 556 I on here - but less so for the 556 I RS. How come? Are there any major differences between them other than the seconds hand?
> 
> My two cents: I love the accenting on the red seconds hand and think it pairs really well with the red thread on the OEM black (with red stitching) leather strap. Hence why I ordered one! The regular 556 I does look really clean though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up until last year The 556i RS was only available to buy Via Sinns AD's. who advertised them as "limited edition" Sinn didnt advertise this watch on thier site, to get one you had to ask the AD who would then have to have it made to order direct via Sinn. (extra 4 week wait time) Not sure how much they are now but at the time I bought my 556 the (i)RS was an extra £300 over the original.

For those reasons you didn't see many floating around. On top of that lot of people thought they were modded and not official 556's so people were having trouble selling them on.

I was torn between the both at the time and for the reasons above I decided against buying one and just stuck with the original.

No other differences between the two by the way, apart from the seconds hand.


----------



## thedave

That extra £300 is an awful lot for a drop of paint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian Galt

Team 556,

I have a question for you all - has Sinn recently changed the case design on the back edge between the lugs? (see pictures)

I recently came across a watch that appears to have an indentation on the circular edge between the lugs of the caseback. It has this at both 12 and 6. I assume the intent would be to allow thicker straps not to hit. Has anyone else purchased recently and noticed this?

New design, or problem watch???



















Thanks!


----------



## Nitsab

Dorian Galt said:


> Team 556,
> 
> I have a question for you all - has Sinn recently changed the case design on the back edge between the lugs? (see pictures)
> 
> I recently came across a watch that appears to have an indentation on the circular edge between the lugs of the caseback. It has this at both 12 and 6. I assume the intent would be to allow thicker straps not to hit. Has anyone else purchased recently and noticed this?
> 
> New design, or problem watch???
> 
> View attachment 15711182
> 
> 
> View attachment 15711183
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Edited in light of sellers post below.


----------



## khmak

I am the seller of the Sinn 556.

Has been confirmed via email reply from Sinn Germany that this is indeed part of the design.

Guess this clears the air.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

Wow. Almost 2k posts. But I can't buy one until I decide between black vs blue. The black looks awesome & classic, but my small collection has a hole for a ble dial. 1st world problem.


----------



## thedave

Scott_DC said:


> Wow. Almost 2k posts. But I can't buy one until I decide between black vs blue. The black looks awesome & classic, but my small collection has a hole for a ble dial. 1st world problem.


Take a look at the differences in hands too. I'm personally not a fan of the handset on the blue, so that helped me decide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EekTheCat

Scott_DC said:


> Wow. Almost 2k posts. But I can't buy one until I decide between black vs blue. The black looks awesome & classic, but my small collection has a hole for a ble dial. 1st world problem.


Variety is the spice of life mate! If there's a lil room for blue in the stable I'd say go for it. Even if (and that's a big if) u don't end up liking it, it wouldn't be too much trouble offloading the piece.


----------



## CMFord

Sharing this one that I don't wear often enough...


----------



## CMFord

Scott_DC said:


> Wow. Almost 2k posts. But I can't buy one until I decide between black vs blue. The black looks awesome & classic, but my small collection has a hole for a ble dial. 1st world problem.


I have both the black and blue and love each of them. The blue is very saturated and can appear almost purple in some lighting which has turned off others I know who've purchased and then sold it. That's the only downside to it in my opinion. The polished outline on the hands matches the applied indices and I find those two elements, along with the lack of a date, dress the blue watch up a bit more than the standard 556i.


----------



## Scott_DC

CMFord said:


> I have both the black and blue and love each of them. The blue is very saturated and can appear almost purple in some lighting which has turned off others I know who've purchased and then sold it. That's the only downside to it in my opinion. The polished outline on the hands matches the applied indices and I find those two elements, along with the lack of a date, dress the blue watch up a bit more than the standard 556i.


Thanks. I appreciate the insight. I actually like the idea of it being biased a bit more towards office-appropriate.


----------



## jonathanemra

CMFord said:


> Sharing this one that I don't wear often enough...
> View attachment 15729074


Wow, what model is that? Really purdy


----------



## Bradjhomes

jonathanemra said:


> Wow, what model is that? Really purdy


556 M-30 Aviation








Sinn 556 M-30 'Aviation'


I searched the forum and was unable to find any information about this model - from what I understand, 30 were created to coincide with a Japanese magazine's 30th anniversary. Very unusual colors to see on a Sinn and I love that they put the crown in a destro position. I know one other owner and...




www.watchuseek.com













Sinn 556 with a difference - my latest and greatest


My Sinn 809 was my latest and greatest, but unfortunately that didn't last too long. There was nothing wrong with the watch, in fact I'm still in love with it after letting it go, but anyone who knows me knows that I'm always lusting after the next target. In this case, the target was the Sinn...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## EekTheCat

CMFord said:


> Sharing this one that I don't wear often enough...
> View attachment 15729074


Definitely one of the more interesting variants and with matching strap sticthing to boot! Good stuff!


----------



## jonathanemra

556i on Brown perlon


----------



## Bonzodog

Sold my 556 about three weeks back,knew instantly it was a mistake so I bought another.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Bonzodog said:


> Sold my 556 about three weeks back,knew instantly it was a mistake so I bought another.


Exact same model?
Who you kidding, I bet you sold it so you could get that one!


----------



## Bonzodog

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> Exact same model?
> Who you kidding, I bet you sold it so you could get that one!


Damn,found out


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

I just picked up my Sinn 556i. Many thanks to the wonderful people in this thread posting gorgeous pictures that helped push me to get it! I'm in love!


----------



## Pogo247

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> I just picked up my Sinn 556i. Many thanks to the wonderful people in this thread posting gorgeous pictures that helped push me to get it! I'm in love!
> View attachment 15780084
> View attachment 15780086


Looks great on that strap, is that an OEM?

I've brought a couple too many watches recently but think the 556i will be my next, tried one on recently and absolutely loved the gloss black dial

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

Pogo247 said:


> Looks great on that strap, is that an OEM?
> 
> I've brought a couple too many watches recently but think the 556i will be my next, tried one on recently and absolutely loved the gloss black dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It is! I was shown it at the AD and couldn't say no, I think it looks really great on the watch. I'm obviously biased, but I was looking for a very versatile watch, and for my needs the 556i is very hard to beat. Can't recommend it enough!


----------



## zaphod100

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> I just picked up my Sinn 556i. Many thanks to the wonderful people in this thread posting gorgeous pictures that helped push me to get it! I'm in love!
> View attachment 15780084
> View attachment 15780086


Hey, Love the 556.
Did you buy it at the J.Vair Anderson AD? or is there another AD in Canada? I'd love to be able to try a few models on before making my first purchase.
Love the LAMY BTW, is that the Special edition?


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

zaphod100 said:


> Hey, Love the 556.
> Did you buy it at the J.Vair Anderson AD? or is there another AD in Canada? I'd love to be able to try a few models on before making my first purchase.
> Love the LAMY BTW, is that the Special edition?


Yes I did! I had a really great experience there. I've been in a few times to browse around at all of their watches, they have a really great selection of brands that aren't too common elsewhere. Also the sales staff are incredible. Seth helped me and was very enthusiastic to talk about watches and happy to show me many of them. Can't recommend them enough.

And yes, it's the 2021 special edition Safari! They released them in the original two colours that the safari first came out in, I love it!


----------



## impromptujazz

Dang that's a nice looking strap. Excellent choices. Welcome to the club!


----------



## OnTheRoad99

I just purchased the 556a with the red second hand and I have to say the readability is amazing. I had several 556 models and it's my favorite... I think this one is a keeper. The 556i was too close to my Damasko DS30 so it has already left my collection. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordgear

After wearing the 857, I constantly wondered how different the 556 is. It's WAY different.

Not sure I can get used to it - it's that strange. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I just purchased the 556a with the red second hand and I have to say the readability is amazing. I had several 556 models and it's my favorite... I think this one is a keeper. The 556i was too close to my Damasko DS30 so it has already left my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, that A dial with the red seconds is awesome! If they made the A dial with the glossy finish like it is on the I, it would've been a much harder decision for me to make!


----------



## OnTheRoad99

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> Nice, that A dial with the red seconds is awesome! If they made the A dial with the glossy finish like it is on the I, it would've been a much harder decision for me to make!


It's interesting, I had the opposite reaction. I loved the glossy I dial, but now that I have the matte version, I have to say it's an improvement for my older eyes. The matte dial is a deeper shade of black and makes the dial printing pop. But it's great to have choices!


----------



## Nordic93

Hello Sinn 556 owners! I'm tempted to pull the trigger on 556i but I'm a little bit concerned about the size of the watch. I'm sure that the 38,5mm case will fit my 6,5 inch wrist fine but since it's "all dial" I'm worried it will wear quite large. 

This leads to my question: are there anyone who could measure the size of the dial/crystal? I tried to look around but wasn't able to find this information.

I know this question might sound odd but I've learned that in addition to basic measurements (case, L2L, etc) the dial size plays important role on how a watch wears. For example, my 39mm Tissot is having quite large dial/crystal and sometimes I feel it wears as large as my 41mm Omega SMPc. I'm looking for something smaller and I'm worried that it would be the same with the Sinn 556 (if the dial size is similar to my Tissot).


----------



## hietsukka

Nordic93 said:


> Hello Sinn 556 owners! I'm tempted to pull the trigger on 556i but I'm a little bit concerned about the size of the watch. I'm sure that the 38,5mm case will fit my 6,5 inch wrist fine but since it's "all dial" I'm worried it will wear quite large.
> 
> This leads to my question: are there anyone who could measure the size of the dial/crystal? I tried to look around but wasn't able to find this information.
> 
> I know this question might sound odd but I've learned that in addition to basic measurements (case, L2L, etc) the dial size plays important role on how a watch wears. For example, my 39mm Tissot is having quite large dial/crystal and sometimes I feel it wears as large as my 41mm Omega SMPc. I'm looking for something smaller and I'm worried that it would be the same with the Sinn 556 (if the dial size is similar to my Tissot).


The dial is about 33mm. I think it fits well on smaller wrists as well, but of course it depends on your personal preference. My wrist seems to be pretty much same size as yours, here is one wrist shot


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Arrived today. Bracelets in the box with stickers still on it, couldn't resist trying some of my existing straps. Everything seems to work as long as its not to big for the watch. Its definitely a looker.


----------



## Nordic93

hietsukka said:


> The dial is about 33mm. I think it fits well on smaller wrists as well, but of course it depends on your personal preference. My wrist seems to be pretty much same size as yours, here is one wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 15811987


Wow, that was fast. Thank you! The dial of my Tissot is even larger (measuring 34-35mm) so I think the 556 could work well. Also, looking great on your wrist!


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame




----------



## nimzotech

Austrian Hirsch Sport Strap; German Sinn watch.
The strap's red side accents compliment the red second hand.


----------



## dondiletante

nimzotech said:


> Austrian Hirsch Sport Strap; German Sinn watch.
> The strap's red side accents compliment the red second hand.


Great combo! 👏🏻


----------



## chesterworks

nimzotech said:


> Austrian Hirsch Sport Strap; German Sinn watch.
> The strap's red side accents compliment the red second hand.


When I got the RS 556 I thought I would like busting out the red more, but I kind of like it to be an accent on its own.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

I posted a month ago about the new arrival of a 556a see above blue nato. But I wanted to mention the accuracy it's +-1 sec a day. But at the end of the week its still only +-1 sec over the week. I'm very impressed. I have a thirty year old TAG 2000 automatic with a 2824 that was equally as good after its last service so not unusual, but given the price of the 556 this is great to see new out of the box.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Just another comment. My eldest son who's eighteen cant keep his eyes of the 556A and my youngest son fifteen after deciding he wants a watch for his up coming sixteenth birthday then getting all my watches out and trying them declared the 556A his favourite. Amazing that, the perceived least interesting face no colour, nothing stuck on it, nothing shiny, no bezel and possibly the smallest watch is the one they like the most. No mean feat that Sinn, impressing two teenage boys with such an understated watch.


----------



## nimzotech

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> Just another comment. My eldest son who's eighteen cant keep his eyes of the 556A and my youngest son fifteen after deciding he wants a watch for his up coming sixteenth birthday then getting all my watches out and trying them declared the 556A his favourite. Amazing that, the perceived least interesting face no colour, nothing stuck on it, nothing shiny, no bezel and possibly the smallest watch is the one they like the most. No mean feat that Sinn, impressing two teenage boys with such an understated watch.


I presume the kids are picking up the right tastes after the father.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## JacobC

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> I posted a month ago about the new arrival of a 556a see above blue nato. But I wanted to mention the accuracy it's +-1 sec a day. But at the end of the week its still only +-1 sec over the week. I'm very impressed. I have a thirty year old TAG 2000 automatic with a 2824 that was equally as good after its last service so not unusual, but given the price of the 556 this is great to see new out of the box.


I've had a 556 for a few years now that runs +0.5 spd. Glad to see they're regulating these well.

J


----------



## vowen

My Sinn cult initiation arrived yesterday. Second-hand but damn it's nice ?


----------



## chesterworks

vowen said:


> My Sinn cult initiation arrived yesterday. Second-hand but damn it's nice ?
> View attachment 15903023


German model? Nice!


----------



## vowen

chesterworks said:


> German model? Nice!


don't know, how could I tell?


----------



## dondiletante

Hi fellow 556 owners!

Just a small detail I found recently while looking at Sinn's website: they have now changed the text on the caseback of the watch. The first image is from about a year ago (back when I purchased my own) and still showed an ETA movement inside. Now they show the current SW200-1 and they've got rid of the _ANTIMAGNETISCH_ and _STOSS SICHER _text in favour of _AUTOMATIK _and _WASSERDICHT _instead of just _WD. _

My assumption is that they did these changes due to the fact that the anti-magnetism and shock resistance of the 556 models have become a staple across most Sinn watches and now they reserve these markings for models with superior tolerances in these fields.


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

JacobC said:


> I've had a 556 for a few years now that runs +0.5 spd. Glad to see they're regulating these well.
> 
> J


I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't have a super accurate 556  Mine is averaging about +7.5 spd. It seems like everyone else's are within 1 or 2 spd. I guess I just got unlucky with mine.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't have a super accurate 556  Mine is averaging about +7.5 spd. It seems like everyone else's are within 1 or 2 spd. I guess I just got unlucky with mine.


I have had both ETA and Sellita powered 556's. The two ETA models (back when Sinn said they used top grade) were about +3 seconds per day. The Sellita was running +8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have had both ETA and Sellita powered 556's. The two ETA models (back when Sinn said they used top grade) were about +3 seconds per day. The Sellita was running +8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks for that! At least now I know I'm not the only one lol. It's obviously not a big deal, it's still within their stated specs, just a bit sad when you see so many people posting about their dead accurate watches. I suppose I could always get it regulated if I really wanted.


----------



## nimzotech

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have had both ETA and Sellita powered 556's. The two ETA models (back when Sinn said they used top grade) were about +3 seconds per day. The Sellita was running +8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great observation - I am curious now to check my 556 RS - is it Sellita or ETA.
I may be wrong, but I do not recall watchbuys specifying which movement is used.








Movement: "Automatic mechanical"
Not very transparent.

On the other hand Sinn.de does specify the movement as SW-200-1.









Lets dig a little deeper and laser in on the Sellita 200 movements.
We have 4 categories of accuracy in the SW200: 
standard
special (elaboré)
premium (top) 
chronometer.

Correct me if I am wrong but I recall someone mentioning Sinn uses the third grade (premium) of SW200 with an accuracy of +/- 4 secs. a day; to +/- 15 secs. a day.









Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

nimzotech said:


> Great observation - I am curious now to check my 556 RS - is it Sellita or ETA.
> I may be wrong, but I do not recall watchbuys specifying which movement is used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement: "Automatic mechanical"
> Not very transparent.
> 
> On the other hand Sinn.de does specify the movement as SW-200-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just from what I've seen through pictures, the ETA movements have a different rotor to the Sellita. The Sw-200 has a more basic half circle shaped rotor, and the ETA has two little cutout bits towards the centre of the rotor. Hard to describe but there are pictures I think on the previous page of this thread. The Sellita also has a little SW-200-1 just behind (underneath) the balance wheel, so you can look for that.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't have a super accurate 556  Mine is averaging about +7.5 spd. It seems like everyone else's are within 1 or 2 spd. I guess I just got unlucky with mine.


I have two eta powered 556's. Both are running at +9 to +11s on my timegrapher. Although one is 10 years old and the other is probably 6 years.


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I have two eta powered 556's. Both are running at +9 to +11s on my timegrapher. Although one is 10 years old and the other is probably 6 years.


Thanks! It's a bit reassuring to know that maybe it's just luck of the draw. I guess people generally only post about the accurate ones, so it's all I've seen.


----------



## neatokino

My 556i dates to 2008. I've owned it over 10 years, and to my knowledge it's never been serviced. This isn't remotely scientific, but I set it to my Emerald Time iPhone app yesterday, wore the watch, rested it face up when I slept, and after 24 hours it's off by maybe one second (just eyeballing it). That strikes me as pretty darn accurate. ETA movement, of course. BTW, I'd be happy with 10 seconds off-- it's not as if we don't have easy access to precise time with our phones/computers, and if accuracy is crucial to you, there are quartz and spring drive watches that are easily more accurate. They just aren't as nice as my Sinns!


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

neatokino said:


> My 556i dates to 2008. I've owned it over 10 years, and to my knowledge it's never been serviced. This isn't remotely scientific, but I set it to my Emerald Time iPhone app yesterday, wore the watch, rested it face up when I slept, and after 24 hours it's off by maybe one second (just eyeballing it). That strikes me as pretty darn accurate. ETA movement, of course. BTW, I'd be happy with 10 seconds off-- it's not as if we don't have easy access to precise time with our phones/computers, and if accuracy is crucial to you, there are quartz and spring drive watches that are easily more accurate. They just aren't as nice as my Sinns!


Absolutely! I have my fair share of atomic synced g shocks for accuracy


----------



## yerwol

My two girls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15431635
> 
> 556a on jubilee. Anyone know of asolid beads-of-rice bracelet that would fit on this guy?


can you point me to where to get the jubilee?


----------



## SlCKB0Y

dondiletante said:


> Hi fellow 556 owners!
> 
> Just a small detail I found recently while looking at Sinn's website: they have now changed the text on the caseback of the watch. The first image is from about a year ago (back when I purchased my own) and still showed an ETA movement inside. Now they show the current SW200-1 and they've got rid of the _ANTIMAGNETISCH_ and _STOSS SICHER _text in favour of _AUTOMATIK _and _WASSERDICHT _instead of just _WD. _
> 
> My assumption is that they did these changes due to the fact that the anti-magnetism and shock resistance of the 556 models have become a staple across most Sinn watches and now they reserve these markings for models with superior tolerances in these fields.
> View attachment 15904300
> View attachment 15904301


My 556i has the case back of the top ETA watch and the SW200 movement from your second photo so I don't think that's a reliable way to differentiate.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

I just joined the 556i club! The piece I got was only 6 months old but had a lot of wear on the bracelet and so I got it for a good price.

*Before*



















So I thought I'd have a go at restoring the bracelet a bit. 10 minutes of work and I managed to correct most of the wear and issues.

*After*



















I love this watch!


----------



## dondiletante

SlCKB0Y said:


> My 556i has the case back of the top ETA watch and the SW200 movement from your second photo so I don't think that's a reliable way to differentiate.


So does mine. And probably every single 556 since they switched from ETA to Sellita until very recently. The newer caseback is a 2021 change but then again I did not mean this is a way to differentiate the movement, just the caseback.

Also, welcome to the club! Great work on the bracelet, wear it in good health!


----------



## vowen

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just joined the 556i club! The piece I got was only 6 months old but had a lot of wear on the bracelet and so I got it for a good price.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> View attachment 15907699
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907700
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd have a go at restoring the bracelet a bit. 10 minutes of work and I managed to correct most of the wear and issues.
> 
> *After*
> 
> View attachment 15907702
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907703
> 
> 
> I love this watch!


Very nice! Mind if I ask how you did it? Mine's a bit scratched up.


----------



## kyledemo

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just joined the 556i club! The piece I got was only 6 months old but had a lot of wear on the bracelet and so I got it for a good price.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> View attachment 15907699
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907700
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd have a go at restoring the bracelet a bit. 10 minutes of work and I managed to correct most of the wear and issues.
> 
> *After*
> 
> View attachment 15907702
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907703
> 
> 
> I love this watch!


This really is the most under-appreciated watch I've ever seen/had. I bought mine about a month ago and I can't stop wearing it.

Perfect size, perfect dial synchrony, perfect contrast, outstanding movement with unreal accuracy... the list goes on.

I've had multiple Omegas, Tudors, Oris, Hammy, Tissot, CW, the list goes on.

I would put this watch above everything I've ever owned for a daily wear... with the exception of my Rolex Explorer 214270 MKII. But even so, since I got the 556, the E1 has sat in my box (along with my other 2). Not because I like the 556 better, but because I'm enjoying it so much now that I don't _want_ to change watches out.

Funny how this hobby evolves for all of us. 10 years ago the smallest watch I owned was 43mm. Now, the largest I own is 41mm

Wear and stare brother! Mine says TGIF!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yerwol

New strap!


----------



## neatokino

Even looks good on a Vintage Bond NATO, normally not my favorite.


----------



## nimzotech

vowen said:


> Very nice! Mind if I ask how you did it? Mine's a bit scratched up.


Yes do share your restoration process on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y

vowen said:


> Very nice! Mind if I ask how you did it? Mine's a bit scratched up.





nimzotech said:


> Yes do share your restoration process on the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The following video will give you a good idea about how to handle refinishing of brushed surfaces. Go to 3 minutes and 40 seconds just for the refinishing brushed sections. I've also provided some detailed instructions after the video.






1. I usually wash the watch in warm water with a mild detergent and a soft tooth brush as in the video. If you do this, ensure the crown is screwed down tightly. Remove bracelet from watch.

2. Cut a piece of GREEN scotch brite (scouring pads without any sponge component) found in any supermarket or hardware store, that is roughly the same width of the bracelet.

3. Place the bracelet on a hard surface that you don't mind scratching (like a chopping board).

4. In most likelihood, the segment of bracelet which attaches to the 12 o'clock position will be the most scratched as this is the part that lives on the outside of your wrist. Get the scotch brite pad, and starting at one end of the bracelet, push the scotch brite pad down fairly firmly with your index and middle fingers and drag it along the length of the bracelet until you get to the clasp (or end link depending on the direction taken).

5. It is very important that you maintain even pressure and you are very straight in your movements so that the brushing grain imparted is straight.

6. Repeat this process and you will slowly start to see the scratches being replaced by a very fine brushed grain.

7. When you are nearly happy with the results, reverse the direction you are dragging to ensure all the rounded parts of each lug are brushed. If you were previously starting at the end link end, start the brushing from the clasp end and vice versa.

8. Repeat steps 1 - 7 with the bracelet segment on the other side of the clasp if required.

9. next, do the clasp cover. I found it easiest to do by removing it completely from the bracelet and deployant. You could also whilst wearing the watch like the guy in the video I then placed the remaining large unused part of the scotch brite on the hard surface. I then used masking tape to mask off the section of clasp cover which is where the safety clasp locks in and has a different finish.

10. I then stuck a large blob of Blutac to the backside of the clasp cover in order to hold it. Whilst holding the blob I placed one end of the clasp cover firmly on the scotch brite.Whilst one hand was holding the scotch brite in place, I then dragged the clasp cover across the scotch brite. It must be done very straight and you must account for the curvature of the cover so that with every stroke, the whole length of the cover makes contact the scouring pad in one continuous smooth motion.

that's pretty much it. If you have found that you have brushed too much and the grain is too coarse, you can use something like Cape Cod polishing cloths to very slightly lighten the grain without ending up with a polished finish. The same is true if you messed up and didn't get the brushed finish nice and straight: simply polish and rebrush the problematic section.

When refinishing brushed surfaces, DO NOT SCRUB. Drag, lift and repeat the brush.


----------



## nimzotech

SlCKB0Y said:


> 1. Remove bracelet from watch.
> 
> 2. Cut a piece of GREEN scotch brite (scouring pads without any sponge component) found in any supermarket or hardware store, that is roughly the same width of the bracelet.
> 
> 3. Place the bracelet on a hard surface that you don't mind scratching (like a chopping board).
> 
> 4. In most likelihood, the segment of bracelet which attaches to the 12 o'clock position will be the most scratched as this is the part that lives on the outside of your wrist. Get the scotch brite pad, and starting at one end of the bracelet, push the scotch brite pad down firmly with your index and middle fingers and drag it along the length of the bracelet until you get to the clasp (or end link depending on the direction taken).
> 
> 5. It is very important that you maintain even pressure and you are very straight in your movements so that the brushing grain imparted is straight.
> 
> 6. Repeat this process and you will slowly start to see the scratches being replaced by a very fine brushed grain.
> 
> 7. When you are nearly happy with the results, reverse the direction you are dragging to ensure all the rounded parts of each lug are brushed. If you were previously starting at the end link end, start the brushing from the clasp end and vice versa.
> 
> 8. Repeat steps 1 - 7 with the bracelet segment on the other side of the clasp if required.
> 
> 9. next, do the clasp cover. I found it easiest to do by removing it completely from the bracelet and deployant. I then placed the remaining large unused part of the scotch brite on the hard surface. I then used masking tape to mask off the section of clasp cover which is where the safety clasp locks in and has a different finish.
> 
> 10. I then stuck a large blob of Blutac to the backside of the clasp cover in order to hold it. Whilst holding the blob I placed one end of the clasp cover firmly on the scotch brite.Whilst one hand was holding the scotch brite in place, I then dragged the clasp cover across the scotch brite. It must be done very straight and you must account for the curvature of the cover so that with every stroke, the whole length of the cover makes contact the scouring pad in one continuous smooth motion.
> 
> that's pretty much it. If you have found that you have brushed too much and the grain is too coarse, you can use something like Cape Cod polishing cloths to lighten the grain without ending up with a polished finish. The same is true if you messed up and didn't get the brushed finish nice and straight: simply polish and rebrush the problematic section.
> 
> When refinishing brushed surfaces, DO NOT SCRUB. Drag, lift and repeat the brush.


The universe and everything in it is expanding&#8230;

Amazin'
Thanks @Sickboy ;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

kyledemo said:


> This really is the most under-appreciated watch I've ever seen/had. I bought mine about a month ago and I can't stop wearing it.
> 
> Perfect size, perfect dial synchrony, perfect contrast, outstanding movement with unreal accuracy... the list goes on.
> 
> I've had multiple Omegas, Tudors, Oris, Hammy, Tissot, CW, the list goes on.
> 
> I would put this watch above everything I've ever owned for a daily wear


i absolutely agree with everything you've said and I too have a similarly broad experience with so called luxury watches.

in fact, in terms of quality, design, reliability and accuracy, I would place this watch firmly in the realm of the ETA based Tudors, with one single exception - the clasp cover. If Sinn would upgrade this single piece, it would really elevate all of their watches and I'm not sure why they don't, except for some sort of stubborn German utilitarianism.

I also really appreciate how much they fly under the radar as it's almost as if you have to go out of your way to buy one, given how poor their global distribution network is. One thing is for sure, when I see someone wearing a Sinn, I know they are a true watch lover and into watches for the right reasons - almost the opposite of what I think when I see someone wearing a Submariner.

This relative obscurity is another reason for my appreciation, as at least in Australia, their marketing is absolutely non-existent. I know that every dollar possible has gone into the manufacture of the watch, not to the marketing department or paying people like David Beckham or Lady Gaga to be brand ambassadors.

I say all this as a person whose favourite watch brands are Tudor and Omega. I also despise everything about Rolex, what they represent and their stereotypical customers but absolutely adore their watches. ?


----------



## SlCKB0Y

yerwol said:


> New strap!


Can you provide a link to it? is it this one? Bandini Curved End Silicone Watch Band, Rubber Strap for Seiko Rolex Omega, More | eBay

The only other curved rubber/silicone strap I've found which specifically advertises compatibility with the 556 is this one, which could very well be the same one from the previous link albeit a different seller:








Rubber Watch Band Strap For Sinn 556 356 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber Watch Band Strap For Sinn 556 356 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Does anyone else have any options for good fitted curve-ended rubber or silicone straps which fit the 556 well? I do not mind paying for quality as long as the fit is good and would prefer a true/natural rubber in an ideal world.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have had both ETA and Sellita powered 556's. The two ETA models (back when Sinn said they used top grade) were about +3 seconds per day. The Sellita was running +8


Well they are still using top grade movements and my Sellita is +2-3s/d.



HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't have a super accurate 556  Mine is averaging about +7.5 spd. It seems like everyone else's are within 1 or 2 spd. I guess I just got unlucky with mine.


To both of you I say if it bothers you, take them to a watch maker and for a modest fee you can have them regulated to be much more accurate. If either of you have a timegrapher, it is trivially easy to do yourself.

If you don't want to go to this trouble, experiment with the orientation of how you place you watch when you take it off at night (assuming you do). Movements will speed up or slow down dependant on if they are dial up, laying sideways on the crown side or the non crown side Etc. By doing this you may find a position which slows down the watch and counteracts the extra time being gained each day.


----------



## yerwol

SlCKB0Y said:


> Can you provide a link to it?


Took a flier on a cheap amazon strap and I'm super impressed so far. Really comfy, doesn't collect lint, and the fitment against the case is almost perfect. For $15 it's hard to beat.









Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry



www.amazon.com





1/2 blue 1/2 green


----------



## Sublimekickscan

After enough exposure to this thread, I have been bitten by the 556 love bug.

One big question, though— if you run a Google search for “Sinn 556 lume” you’ll see examples with lume on the 5 minute intervals and a couple with every minute index lumed. What’s the reason for this discrepancy? 

I don’t think it’s the difference between dials with applied vs printed markers. Maybe older models featured this? Even Sinn’s website shows the 556 models with only 5 minute intervals lumed… would appreciate any help (and pictures!)


----------



## SlCKB0Y

yerwol said:


> Took a flier on a cheap amazon strap and I'm super impressed so far. Really comfy, doesn't collect lint, and the fitment against the case is almost perfect. For $15 it's hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Watchband w/Buckle fit for Rolex Sports Models : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 blue 1/2 green


Thanks. Damn they only seem to do blue and green, was really after a boring old black one!


----------



## Mike2795647

Same, I’ve just picked up a 556 on leather, Ive seen the eBay one for just under $50 but not the Amazon ones, Great option for those with the 556 blue though


----------



## Pogo247

I'm pretty sure most of the cheap rubber straps you see on ebay and Amazon are the same as the ones you can get on aliexpress, I've got the black one of this and it fits pretty well. Apparently, any rubber straps listed for Rolex's should fit but may have a very small gap.

Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Needle Buckle Watchband Suitable for Role Submariner OYSTERFLEX Daytona GMT Watch








12.25US $ 44% OFF|19mm 20mm 21mm Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Needle Buckle Watchband Suitable for Role Submariner OYSTERFLEX Daytona GMT Watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## dondiletante

Sublimekickscan said:


> After enough exposure to this thread, I have been bitten by the 556 love bug.
> 
> One big question, though- if you run a Google search for "Sinn 556 lume" you'll see examples with lume on the 5 minute intervals and a couple with every minute index lumed. What's the reason for this discrepancy?
> 
> I don't think it's the difference between dials with applied vs printed markers. Maybe older models featured this? Even Sinn's website shows the 556 models with only 5 minute intervals lumed&#8230; would appreciate any help (and pictures!)


Trust me, if you end up pulling the trigger you will definitely not regret it ?

Regarding the lume question: you're right with your assumption, earlier models came with all markers lumed. If you go back to the earliest posts on this thread you might be able to find some pictures of those examples. Now I'm curious to know when and why this change happened but I believe it looks slightly better and more balanced in the current models!

A crappy photo of my 2020 model:


----------



## Bezelsnblades

SlCKB0Y said:


> I just joined the 556i club! The piece I got was only 6 months old but had a lot of wear on the bracelet and so I got it for a good price.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> View attachment 15907699
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907700
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd have a go at restoring the bracelet a bit. 10 minutes of work and I managed to correct most of the wear and issues.
> 
> *After*
> 
> View attachment 15907702
> 
> 
> View attachment 15907703
> 
> 
> I love this watch!


May I ask what you did to restore the bracelet? I'm actually waiting for a used 556ib to arrive from ebay. It has got a bit of wear and swirls on the bracelet from what I've seen in the pictures.

Edit: Cancel that, saw you follow up post. Thanks.


----------



## Sennelier

Delete


----------



## Sennelier

Delete


----------



## North Straps

Love these watches!


----------



## Nitsab

North Straps said:


> Love these watches!
> 
> View attachment 15929241


That strap looks great on the 556. I was about to ask what brand it was haha.
Looking at your website I see you also do the grey with twin white stripes. Have always been interested how that would go on the 556, don't suppose you would be willing to put one on and post a pic?
Thanks.


----------



## nimzotech

Sennelier said:


> Delete


Excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

Sennelier said:


> Delete


But why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jeffrey Lim

Currently have both 556I RS and 556I B in my possession. Which do you prefer. I personally go for the 556I RS as it looks more striking and unique. Will probably sell the 556IB away.


----------



## hietsukka

Jeffrey Lim said:


> Currently have both 556I RS and 556I B in my possession. Which do you prefer. I personally go for the 556I RS as it looks more striking and unique. Will probably sell the 556IB away.


I would keep the RS too. For some reason the 556i dials with applied indices feels out of place. The printed dial just makes the watch feel complete


----------



## Jeffrey Lim

hietsukka said:


> I would keep the RS too. For some reason the 556i dials with applied indices feels out of place. The printed dial just makes the watch feel complete


Thanks I agree too. The dial does not pop as much with the applied indices as compared to the printed dial


----------



## Mauric

SlCKB0Y said:


> Can you provide a link to it? is it this one? Bandini Curved End Silicone Watch Band, Rubber Strap for Seiko Rolex Omega, More | eBay
> 
> The only other curved rubber/silicone strap I've found which specifically advertises compatibility with the 556 is this one, which could very well be the same one from the previous link albeit a different seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber Watch Band Strap For Sinn 556 356 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber Watch Band Strap For Sinn 556 356 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have any options for good fitted curve-ended rubber or silicone straps which fit the 556 well? I do not mind paying for quality as long as the fit is good and would prefer a true/natural rubber in an ideal world.


Why don't you buy the original?

I have it and it's good. My recommendation is to go for the big clasp.

Anyway, should not be too worried about the fit. Just buy any silicon/rubber with curved ends.

And I tell you why, at least with the silicon curved band from Sinn, you can fit it in many other watches 20 mm lug width. I have fit it in other 20mm lug width watches. Probably, because of the flexibility or due to similarity, but fits like If it was made for these watches (Speedmaster, Submariner Grand Carrera and the Steinhart 39).

I think the 20 mm silicon band fits all Sinn cases


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Mauric said:


> Why don't you buy the original?
> 
> I have it and it's good. My recommendation is to go for the big clasp.


I have no doubt that it is very good - it looks amazing. My main reason for avoiding it is cost. Given the price I paid for my second hand 556, the only Sinn AD in my country wants about $400AUD+ for the OEM, which is 1/3rd the cost I paid for the watch. That's a tough pill to swallow.

Unless we are talking about a different rubber strap that is.


----------



## biglove




----------



## Mauric

It's very expensive. If we were talking about the bracelet I would recommend to go for it, independentlyof the price. But for the silicon band I don't. Buy a generic. Most likely it will fit well.

I bought the original in this store, you may get an arrangement.

classic watch

Inh. Dipl. Kfm. Bernd J. Hoffmann

Rhönstr. 15

63607 Wächtersbach

Tel.: +49 (0)6053 809 569

Fax: +49 (0)6053 60 11 50

E-Mail: [email protected]

Internet: www.classic-watch.de


----------



## Mauric

SlCKB0Y said:


> can you point me to where to get the jubilee?


I also would like to know more about this bracelet


----------



## Mauric

bazza. said:


> Its from a guy in Scotland he has made me a few custom made straps and best of all they are less
> Than £20 posted to the UK
> I'm sure he would post to the US if you email him * [email protected]*


We're very similar, nice collection.


----------



## djames2399

biglove said:


> View attachment 15960436
> View attachment 15960437
> View attachment 15960438


Is this from before the RS became a standard production model? I feel like the red is more red on the older ones vs the newer ones and this red looks really red.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

JoshuaMelara said:


> View attachment 15453568
> 
> morning coffee. 556 with the Hadley & Roma jubilee


How do endlinks fit?


----------



## hietsukka

Mauric said:


> How do endlinks fit?


He commented on it earlier in this thread



JoshuaMelara said:


> It's certainly not the best, but I'd say 7/10. They require a little bit of finessing to fit in the first place and they wiggle a little bit. But I find it totally acceptable and charming ala vintage Rolex bracelets. I would get it if you're not a stickler.


----------



## biglove

djames2399 said:


> Is this from before the RS became a standard production model? I feel like the red is more red on the older ones vs the newer ones and this red looks really red.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, sir. This is the 556A-RS currently in production. Bought it from Watchbuys.


----------



## Sennelier

556 A RS on a Zuludiver sailcloth strap. A match made in heaven if you ask me. The Sinn case and the ZD buckle just happen to have identical satinized finishes. Sailcloth takes a few weeks of breaking in and then it becomes super comfortable.


----------



## Artagain

Super hot today. Figured I'd take the 556 for a dip


----------



## gbat

New arrival from Neil at Chronomaster Uk
556i RS.
Really, really pleased with it. And great service from Neil.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

New to me 556a. It's a very nice fit on a leather strap.


----------



## tempusx

I am big fan of Sinn. However have to say, the model 556 was by me for a long time overlooked. When I was checking pictures I said "it is OK watch, but no emotions were there". But all that changed when I got a while and stopped by at my local Sinn dealer who showed me nearly all models he got on stock. One among those were just 556. This was a in fact a first time I saw it in real. And believe or not, it was love on a first sight. It looked (to my eye) somehow much more appealing than on pictures. Sometimes it happens other way round that you like something on photos, but once you see the watch in real, you face a bit of disappointment. Luckily in my case it was completely different. From pictures it was "just OK" but once on my wrist it was (and by the way it still is) "stunningly great"  
Hope you don not mind me posting one of my photos of that beauty


----------



## Sennelier

My Sinn 556 A RS on the wrist. The best watch I've ever owned/held, the quality and attention to detail is outstanding. Sinn has pretty much ruined me for other brands. For example, I'm no longer lusting for a Planet Ocean but rather a U50...


----------



## jwsallen

Just got a new 556A on a leather strap from Watchbuys. Of course, now I want a bracelet for it (lol). Watchbuys customer service chat guy says they're are expected to be back in stock in September if anyone cares.


----------



## flawless22

Loving the RS version


----------



## douglasf13

tempusx said:


> I am big fan of Sinn. However have to say, the model 556 was by me for a long time overlooked. When I was checking pictures I said "it is OK watch, but no emotions were there". But all that changed when I got a while and stopped by at my local Sinn dealer who showed me nearly all models he got on stock. One among those were just 556. This was a in fact a first time I saw it in real. And believe or not, it was love on a first sight. It looked (to my eye) somehow much more appealing than on pictures. Sometimes it happens other way round that you like something on photos, but once you see the watch in real, you face a bit of disappointment. Luckily in my case it was completely different. From pictures it was "just OK" but once on my wrist it was (and by the way it still is) "stunningly great"
> Hope you don not mind me posting one of my photos of that beauty
> View attachment 15985516


Me too. I went to a watchmaking class, and, while a classmate was admiring the Explorer II I had at the time, I was immediately drawn to his 556i. Cut to four years later, and I own no Rolex watches any more and just wear a 556i every day. Go figure!


----------



## Kymbolino

20100 said:


> SINN 556A - Album on Imgur
> 
> View attachment 3997082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997130


Hi, where did you buy this band from? I'd love to get one for my 556A.


----------



## Sennelier

I've gone OWG with the 556 (well, except for my Casio work beater, that is).


----------



## ChangshaNotes

They are tough to get in China but I finally got one.


----------



## Sennelier

556 A RS lume shot...


----------



## hietsukka

I just noticed today that Sinn changed the case back design on the 556 slightly. It no longer says "antimagnetic" or "shockproof". First i thought the reason would be moving from Eta 2824 to sw-200, but aren't the movements pretty much identical? What do you think is the reason for the change?

Old










New


----------



## Docrwm

hietsukka said:


> I just noticed today that Sinn changed the case back design on the 556 slightly. It no longer says "antimagnetic" or "shockproof". First i thought the reason would be moving from Eta 2824 to sw-200, but aren't the movements pretty much identical? What do you think is the reason for the change?
> 
> Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New


No idea. I am finding the SW200 a wee bit different than any 2824 I've had personally. Why not ask _Sinn _directly?


----------



## dondiletante

hietsukka said:


> I just noticed today that Sinn changed the case back design on the 556 slightly. It no longer says "antimagnetic" or "shockproof". First i thought the reason would be moving from Eta 2824 to sw-200, but aren't the movements pretty much identical? What do you think is the reason for the change?
> 
> Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New





dondiletante said:


> Hi fellow 556 owners!
> 
> Just a small detail I found recently while looking at Sinn's website: they have now changed the text on the caseback of the watch. The first image is from about a year ago (back when I purchased my own) and still showed an ETA movement inside. Now they show the current SW200-1 and they've got rid of the _ANTIMAGNETISCH_ and _STOSS SICHER _text in favour of _AUTOMATIK _and _WASSERDICHT _instead of just _WD. _
> 
> My assumption is that they did these changes due to the fact that the anti-magnetism and shock resistance of the 556 models have become a staple across most Sinn watches and now they reserve these markings for models with superior tolerances in these fields.
> View attachment 15904300
> View attachment 15904301


I personally prefer the previous caseback (my model is an early 22*** serial with the _ANTIMAGNETISCH_/_STOSS SICHER _caseback and the SW200-1).


----------



## RichardAmn

Hi,

I just bought a used Sinn 556 i from 2014. Is there any way to know if it is an ETA or Sellita movement without cracking it open?

Absolutely loving the watch by the way! They way it gives an impression of being without crystal due to the clarity/AR is something I have not come across before, truly mesmerizing.


----------



## dondiletante

RichardAmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a used Sinn 556 i from 2014. Is there any way to know if it is an ETA or Sellita movement without cracking it open?
> 
> Absolutely loving the watch by the way! They way it gives an impression of being without crystal due to the clarity/AR is something I have not come across before, truly mesmerizing.


Hi @RichardAmn ! Being from 2014, yours probably has an ETA movement but the easiest way to tell is by the shape of the rotor: if it has a straight cut is a Sellita but if it has a more curvaceous shape it's an ETA. If you have a loupe or good sight you can spot the brand logo under the balance wheel too.

Enjoy your new piece! It's a great watch indeed!








ETA









Sellita


----------



## RichardAmn

dondiletante said:


> Hi @RichardAmn ! Being from 2014, yours probably has an ETA movement but the easiest way to tell is by the shape of the rotor: if it has a straight cut is a Sellita but if it has a more curvaceous shape it's an ETA. If you have a loupe or good sight you can spot the brand logo under the balance wheel too.
> 
> Enjoy your new piece! It's a great watch indeed!
> View attachment 16063550
> 
> ETA
> 
> View attachment 16063552
> 
> Sellita


Awesome, definitely an ETA then. Thanks!


----------



## dondiletante

RichardAmn said:


> Awesome, definitely an ETA then. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## Watch Beginner

Hi guys
I want to sell my Sinn 556A. Bought it in June this year. Very good condition with box and papers. Steel bracelet. 
No visible sign of wear or scratches.


----------



## Time Exposure

Watch Beginner said:


> Hi guys
> I want to sell my Sinn 556A. Bought it in June this year. Very good condition with box and papers. Steel bracelet.
> No visible sign of wear or scratches.


Check the rules: 100 post requirement, etc. Maybe try Chrono 24?


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Well, I've sent my 556a off for a service.

It was running okay, at -3s however, the winding was a problem. I think it may be the reversing wheel that's an issue with the 2824-2 movement causing it.

Unfortunately, the watch maker is in a part of my state that's in lockdown, so it may be quite a while before I have it back.


----------



## cremebrulee

I sold my H link bracelet that I bought for my 556. I moved back to the Sinn alcantara strap and I am enjoying the watch more now. The bracelet just didn’t do it for me. It looks more balanced with the strap now to me, and more comfortable


----------



## Sennelier

cremebrulee said:


> I sold my H link bracelet that I bought for my 556. I moved back to the Sinn alcantara strap and I am enjoying the watch more now. The bracelet just didn't do it for me. It looks more balanced with the strap now to me, and more comfortable


Good for you. It was the complete opposite experience for me. I tried a ton of straps and liked my 556 okay but not entirely. I then ordered a bracelet from sinn.de and it made everything fall into place. The watch feels completely balanced and comfortable now. To me, the 556 requires a bracelet to be complete. I'm never going back to a strap on this watch.


----------



## omgitsspooky

Sennelier said:


> Good for you. It was the complete opposite experience for me. I tried a ton of straps and liked my 556 okay but not entirely. I then ordered a bracelet from sinn.de and it made everything fall into place. The watch feels completely balanced and comfortable now. To me, the 556 requires a bracelet to be complete. I'm never going back to a strap on this watch.


I have to agree. I tried a few nato and sailcloth straps and bleh. The bracelet, although I think needs more micro adjustments or half-links, is the best option in my opinion.


----------



## zavist

First time poster! Glad I found a good forum and thread. When browsing through some online reviews I came upon a Bell and Ross watch similar to the 556 which I admit wasn't on my radar. In the comments there were several mentions about what a good choice the Sinn 556 would be. Moments later I ordered mine and received it Friday. 
The leather strap is breaking in so to get extra wrist time I'm currently alternating between that and a Vaer navy blue silicone strap.


----------



## Artblue2004

RichardAmn said:


> Awesome, definitely an ETA then. Thanks!


Almost certainly an ETA, but Sinn does occasionally use different rotors for special / limited runs. If it is important to you, you can definitively confirm via some other identifying characteristics:

1) The caliber number will be engraved on the base plate near the balance wheel; SW200-1 for the Sellita and 2824-2 for the ETA. The 2824-2 will also have the ETA logo in the same area.

2) The Sellita includes an additional notch in the base plate near the regulating screw which is not present on the ETA.

3) The SW200-1 actually has one more jewel (26) than the ETA 2824-2 (25). The jewel count is also printed on the base plate, behind about the 7:30 mark on the dial.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Artblue2004 said:


> Almost certainly an ETA, but Sinn does occasionally use different rotors for special / limited runs. If it is important to you, you can definitively confirm via some other identifying characteristics:
> 
> 1) The caliber number will be engraved on the base plate near the balance wheel; SW200-1 for the Sellita and 2824-2 for the ETA. The 2824-2 will also have the ETA logo in the same area.
> 
> 2) The Sellita includes an additional notch in the base plate near the regulating screw which is not present on the ETA.
> 
> 3) The SW200-1 actually has one more jewel (26) than the ETA 2824-2 (25). The jewel count is also printed on the base plate, behind about the 7:30 mark on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 16066484
> 
> View attachment 16066485
> 
> View attachment 16066486
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention;the Sellita pictured is from my 104, so it's technically a SW220-1, which is the day/date version of the SW200-1. Same base movement and the same identifying characteristics apply though.


----------



## hietsukka

Docrwm said:


> No idea. I am finding the SW200 a wee bit different than any 2824 I've had personally. Why not ask _Sinn _directly?


I did ask Sinn, here is their reply

_Watches that can be described as "shockproof" have had to use the
The requirements of DIN ISO 1413 are sufficient. The previously valid DIN 8308 was implemented in
withdrawn in the same move and is no longer valid.
DIN ISO 1413 supplements the requirements of DIN 8308 and partially tightens them
Test criteria so that other measures must be taken to ensure shock resistance
for wristwatches in accordance with the new standard.
Our clocks still meet the technical requirements of DIN 8308. For clocks
from current production, however, the examination and application is based on a
withdrawn standard not permitted.
DIN ISO 1413 requires special shock protection measures to be met, which we should take
show model-related if given_


----------



## dondiletante

hietsukka said:


> I did ask Sinn, here is their reply
> 
> _Watches that can be described as "shockproof" have had to use the
> The requirements of DIN ISO 1413 are sufficient. The previously valid DIN 8308 was implemented in
> withdrawn in the same move and is no longer valid.
> DIN ISO 1413 supplements the requirements of DIN 8308 and partially tightens them
> Test criteria so that other measures must be taken to ensure shock resistance
> for wristwatches in accordance with the new standard.
> Our clocks still meet the technical requirements of DIN 8308. For clocks
> from current production, however, the examination and application is based on a
> withdrawn standard not permitted.
> DIN ISO 1413 requires special shock protection measures to be met, which we should take
> show model-related if given_


Thank you for that! So basically more stringent requirements to meet the new DIN for shock resistance.


----------



## Docrwm

Seems it was last changed in 2016.
ISO 1413:2016 specifies the minimum requirements for shock-resistant wrist watches and describes the corresponding test method.
It is based on the simulation of the shock received by a wrist watch while falling from a height of 1 m onto a horizontal wooden floor (an equivalent surface is described in B.1.1).

*GENERAL INFORMATION *

Status : Published
Publication date : 2016-04


----------



## Harry Lime

I just took delivery of a new 556-i (SW200-1). Very nice watch, the inky black face is beautiful and it's just the right size.

I've had the watch for a few days now and when I went to hand wind it I noticed that the action is incredibly stiff and there is significant resistance. Thinking that it may be fully wound from being bounced around by FedEx I let it run down until it stopped and then I attempted to wind it from 'empty'. Again, the action was very stiff with a lot of resistance to the point that I was worried about damaging the movement, so stopped after about 10 turns.

I checked the back and the rotor does not spin while winding, but will wiggle in sync with the crown if you rock'n roll it back and forth. 

Maybe a faulty clutch?

How does this compare to what others have experienced?


thx


----------



## Rodentman

I just got mine and it does seem stiffer than other Sinns with that movement. It's too early for me to say it's a problem though. Rotor barely moves when winding. I think that's a non issue.


----------



## zavist

Harry Lime said:


> I just took delivery of a new 556-i (SW200-1). Very nice watch, the inky black face is beautiful and it's just the right size.
> 
> I've had the watch for a few days now and when I went to hand wind it I noticed that the action is incredibly stiff and there is significant resistance. Thinking that it may be fully wound from being bounced around by FedEx I let it run down until it stopped and then I attempted to wind it from 'empty'. Again, the action was very stiff with a lot of resistance to the point that I was worried about damaging the movement, so stopped after about 10 turns.
> 
> I checked the back and the rotor does not spin while winding, but will wiggle in sync with the crown if you rock'n roll it back and forth.
> 
> Maybe a faulty clutch?
> 
> How does this compare to what others have experienced?
> 
> thx


I've had mine for about a month and it operates exactly like yours. Owners manual states about 40 winds of the crown. Rotor doesn't move much when manual winding either.


----------



## chesterworks

Harry Lime said:


> I just took delivery of a new 556-i (SW200-1). Very nice watch, the inky black face is beautiful and it's just the right size.
> 
> I've had the watch for a few days now and when I went to hand wind it I noticed that the action is incredibly stiff and there is significant resistance. Thinking that it may be fully wound from being bounced around by FedEx I let it run down until it stopped and then I attempted to wind it from 'empty'. Again, the action was very stiff with a lot of resistance to the point that I was worried about damaging the movement, so stopped after about 10 turns.
> 
> I checked the back and the rotor does not spin while winding, but will wiggle in sync with the crown if you rock'n roll it back and forth.
> 
> Maybe a faulty clutch?
> 
> How does this compare to what others have experienced?
> 
> thx


Mine is two years old and is technically the ETA 2824-2, but I think the SW200-1 is pretty much a clone?

Anyway, it's always had the most resistance of any of my automatics. The winding action has always felt more... crunchy I guess? Not satisfying to wind. And it does wiggle the rotor when you wind.


----------



## Harry Lime

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Interesting to hear that I am not the only who thinks the winding is pretty stiff on this one.... Maybe it's the gaskets? I guess I'll give her a go and see what happens.

By the way, the Watchbuys.com site has been down for a few days. Has anyone been able to contact them lately?

thx


----------



## atxzizou

Harry Lime said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. Interesting to hear that I am not the only who thinks the winding is pretty stiff on this one.... Maybe it's the gaskets? I guess I'll give her a go and see what happens.
> 
> By the way, the Watchbuys.com site has been down for a few days. Has anyone been able to contact them lately?
> 
> thx


I was able to access their website earlier in the day yesterday and saw that the 556I was back in stock. When I tried to put my order in at night the site was no longer available. I thought it was just me since I'm abroad at the moment but it seems like a lot of people are also having this problem. Hope they sort it out before stock runs out.


----------



## pbuwi

Hello there - new member and 556 A fan...
For what it's worth, I recently took delivery of a latest edition (new back ring engraving, SW200 mvmt) 556 A RS, and the winding action is as on my other (also SW200) 556 and also the same as on my DOXA Sub (ETA 2824-2) and a tad stiffer perhaps than a Seiko 4R35 or 6R45. Of course, the sealing arrangement, temperature etc. are of influence here as much as the movement (lubrication); as long as it works, it works... (that's my watchmaker's attitude, and he's serviced multiple watches of mine to full satisfaction). Best way to keep a 2824/SW200 wound is on the wrist, anyways, since these movements were conceived at a time when watches in this price category were never considered collectibles, and most ended up on the wrists of OWP's and therefore generally stayed wound without hand cranking (which, admittedly, is a weak point of these movements).
[P.S. Let's not engage too much in a currently somewhat common "worrying culture" - these are simple timepieces, with somewhat antiquated movements, and yes, they are a compromise and will never feel like a GS, Lange or Rolex...]


----------



## achilles

I just bought my SINN 556i and I love it. I was without SINN for number of years as I sold my previous collection. I am glad I restarted with a 556i.

I didn't feel anything odd when winding.Feels a bit stiffer, but nothing out of the ordinary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usa75k

Sinn is now also available in the United States at Watch Shopping dot com here : SINN Watches | WatchShopping


----------



## nimzotech

pbuwi said:


> &#8230; these are simple timepieces, with somewhat antiquated movements, and yes, they are a compromise and will never feel like a GS, Lange or Rolex...]


Mine feels like the Rolex explorer, if not better.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## pbuwi

... certainly the 556 A RS is more like what the modern Explorer "should be", and the compromise regarding the simplicity of the movement is even a part of that, isn't it?


----------



## Rodentman

My new strap for the 556 is on the way. I show 2 photos. The first one is from the maker's website, the second is a photo of my specific strap before shipping. There is a disclaimer that the color is monitor/computer dependent so I need to wait and see if it is truly grey as shown. Should be here within a week. Very exciting. But quite a difference in the colors, wow.


----------



## parang

Jeffrey Lim said:


> Currently have both 556I RS and 556I B in my possession. Which do you prefer. I personally go for the 556I RS as it looks more striking and unique. Will probably sell the 556IB away.


B!


----------



## Bob1035

usa75k said:


> Sinn is now also available in the United States at Watch Shopping dot com here : SINN Watches | WatchShopping


I'm not familiar at all with Watchshopping, but they are a little more than $120 more expensive than watch buys, at least on the couple of models I checked.


----------



## CDJ357

Hi all! After much lurking around and debate I bought a 556i RS (on H-link bracelet) and it arrived today. Initial thoughts: I've owned some nice watches, (Rolex, Omega) and...hold your horses... I'm not saying this is as good or better, but I have to say I've never been more _impressed_ upon unboxing a watch. Possibly has to do with lower expectations? I expected the rolex and the omegas to be great, this one I didn't really know what to expect, but wow. From an aesthetic standpoint I am in love with it. Don't want to rehash 100 and some pages of praise for the watch, but yes that pitch black dial and stark hands & hr markers are ridiculously attractive. I am so glad I chose the RS model. The one thing I will mention that I haven't seen a ton of attention on is the satin finish on the case and bracelet. It really glows. Maybe it is a contrast thing because of that deep black dial but it is really pleasing to look at. The whole package is just fantastic.

That said..... I am used to wearing bigger watches and I am struggling just a bit with the size. It does show well and is probably ideal for my wrist which is small. I have a feeling I will be able to adjust. I bought it to be my every day watch and purposefully decided to try something smaller than I normally wear. I am going to keep it and wear it for a while and see what I think after a week. So two questions:

1. Has anybody else experienced the size dismay? Did it last, and where did you ultimately end up with it? Did you keep it or launch it?
2. In the event I can't come to terms with the size I did notice the Dekla watches and they appear to offer a similar aesthetic with customization and good build quality (I could get my red seconds and sapphire caseback, although no bracelet). Does anyone have side-by-side experience with Sinn and Dekla Turbulenz, or own both? If so, I would love to hear your thoughts. 
Thanks!


----------



## achilles

Chase357 said:


> View attachment 16140439


I think the size looks perfect on your wrist. You won't realize it now as like you said you are used to wearing bigger watches. If you have been wearing 44-45mm watches, you will definitely feel it. Not so much if you were wearing 40-42mm. But over time, you will get used to the smaller size. And I think the all dial display with no bezel and satin finish makes it look bigger, but it is good in my books.

I am used to wearing 41mm SMP and 40mm new gen Sub, but I took immediate liking to my new 556i.


----------



## CDJ357

Thanks Achilles! I have been wearing a 42mm Seamaster PO as a weekend watch and a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium as an everyday watch. Despite having small wrists I have larger hands and long fingers and I think that is playing into my perception that this watch is _just slightly_ too small for me. Will have to give it a whirl for a week or two and see what I think. Thans for your input.


----------



## mi6_

Chase357 said:


> Thanks Achilles! I have been wearing a 42mm Seamaster PO as a weekend watch and a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium as an everyday watch. Despite having small wrists I have larger hands and long fingers and I think that is playing into my perception that this watch is _just slightly_ too small for me. Will have to give it a whirl for a week or two and see what I think. Thans for your input.


I think it looks like a great size for your wrist. It's really all about personal preference though. No reason why you can't have 38mm, 42mm and 45mm watches in your collection. I have a small 6.5" wrist and wear all these sizes as well.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Picaroon

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> View attachment 15812759
> 
> 
> Arrived today. Bracelets in the box with stickers still on it, couldn't resist trying some of my existing straps. Everything seems to work as long as its not to big for the watch. Its definitely a looker.


I have a 556 ib and while it’s a great watch I’m really liking the look of this one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky

Sinn for my commute.


----------



## ayeteael

omgitsspooky said:


> Sinn for my commute.
> 
> View attachment 16160434


Such a clean watch. I've been on a number of "lists" for the explorer and I refuse to pay grey prices. I've been contemplating picking up the red second version of the 556, and every time i see a new post in this thread, i get closer to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Bob1035

ayeteael said:


> Such a clean watch. I've been on a number of "lists" for the explorer and I refuse to pay grey prices. I've been contemplating picking up the red second version of the 556, and every time i see a new post in this thread, i get closer to pulling the trigger.


I'm in a similar boat. I want a good, toolish, simple watch. Not paying Explorer prices (even MSRP), so the 556 is very high on my list. Wish I could see one in person.


----------



## omgitsspooky

I highly recommend going with white seconds hand. For some reason, the red throws it off and just looks like a gimmick to me.


----------



## ayeteael

Wise counsel. I can see the red hand distracting from the clean look of the original. Honestly tho it's difficult to tell from the interwebs alone which one I'd prefer. Like @Bob1035 i wish i could handle them in person...


----------



## Bob1035

Interesting take! I was looking at the RS version, specifically because the red second hand adds a tiny bit of interest to a fairly sterile dial. "A pop of color" as the fancy blog reviews like to say.


----------



## CDJ357

So, the 556 I RS is definitely a great watch, but after owning it for the better part of two weeks, I am going to sell mine. It is just slightly too small for my liking. I love the way it looks when I look at my wrist, but when I see myself in a full length mirror, I just don't like it. Despite having a thin 6.5" wrist I am tall (er) and have big hands and unfortunately I just can't square it. Just posting here for future potential buyers, who may be having a hard time deciding because of the size.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Okay 556 people, I'd love your thoughts on something:

I've owned a U50 and a 356 (both great watches), but for my next purchase I'm strongly considering a 556 A. The only thing that's holding me back is the handset. I tend to agree with the common critique that the hands on the 556 are just a little too small for the dial. As I was looking at various photos of the 556 online, though, I came across the awesome Sea King limited edition, and I realized that (unless there's some sort of optical illusion going on) the hands on that version appear to be a little bit longer. The minute hand on the Sea King edition, for example, appears to reach the minute markers (whereas on the standard 556 A it doesn't). I've included a couple of pictures below (standard model photo taken from the WatchBuys website, Sea King pics taken from a Worn and Wound article). Anyway, I would love your thoughts on any or all of the following:

1. Do you find the hands on the standard model to be short? Or is this the kind of thing that you don't really notice once you have the watch?
2. I'm not crazy, right? The hands on the Sea King edition are indeed longer?
3. Do you think the longer Sea King hands are an improvement over the standard hands?
4. If so, does anyone know of any other 556 A editions that use the longer hands?
5. What do you think the odds are of Sinn doing a custom piece for me with the longer hands?


----------



## zavist

I have the 556a and I love it. The legibility of the dial us off the charts. Honestly I love it as is and don't wish for a second that the minute hand was any longer.


----------



## omgitsspooky

Wow, those hands do look longer. That was my complaint with my 556A but I got over it lol still a great watch!


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

omgitsspooky said:


> Wow, those hands do look longer. That was my complaint with my 556A but I got over it lol still a great watch!


Yeah, I imagine I'd get over it too, so I'll probably still get one even if there is no option for a longer handset, but I feel compelled to fully explore this weird little nuance before I make a decision. It's times like this that remind me what a strange hobby this is .


----------



## Picaroon

CDJ357 said:


> So, the 556 I RS is definitely a great watch, but after owning it for the better part of two weeks, I am going to sell mine. It is just slightly too small for my liking. I love the way it looks when I look at my wrist, but when I see myself in a full length mirror, I just don't like it. Despite having a thin 6.5" wrist I am tall (er) and have big hands and unfortunately I just can't square it. Just posting here for future potential buyers, who may be having a hard time deciding because of the size.


6’4, 7 inch wrists and agree. I have a 556 ib and will be selling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CDJ357

yeah it is unfortunate. I thought about the 856 but couldn't justify spending that kind of money on an everyday driver. Honestly, I was having a hard time justifying the 556 money, but the aesthetic is just so......dope. They definitely have captured something elusive with those watches. Will definitely be keeping Sinn on my radar.


----------



## mi6_

CDJ357 said:


> yeah it is unfortunate. I thought about the 856 but couldn't justify spending that kind of money on an everyday driver. Honestly, I was having a hard time justifying the 556 money, but the aesthetic is just so......dope. They definitely have captured something elusive with those watches. Will definitely be keeping Sinn on my radar.


Agree 100%. Beautiful watch, but overpriced. Been contemplating getting a 556A for 2 years but just can’t pull the trigger given how the price continually increases every year.


----------



## Adkskx

ayeteael said:


> Such a clean watch. I've been on a number of "lists" for the explorer and I refuse to pay grey prices. I've been contemplating picking up the red second version of the 556, and every time i see a new post in this thread, i get closer to pulling the trigger.


Do it! The RS is such a striking watch -- and much rarer in the wild than the Rollies


----------



## miller.jj

Roko's Basilisk said:


> Okay 556 people, I'd love your thoughts on something:
> 
> I've owned a U50 and a 356 (both great watches), but for my next purchase I'm strongly considering a 556 A. The only thing that's holding me back is the handset. I tend to agree with the common critique that the hands on the 556 are just a little too small for the dial. As I was looking at various photos of the 556 online, though, I came across the awesome Sea King limited edition, and I realized that (unless there's some sort of optical illusion going on) the hands on that version appear to be a little bit longer. The minute hand on the Sea King edition, for example, appears to reach the minute markers (whereas on the standard 556 A it doesn't). I've included a couple of pictures below (standard model photo taken from the WatchBuys website, Sea King pics taken from a Worn and Wound article). Anyway, I would love your thoughts on any or all of the following:
> 
> 1. Do you find the hands on the standard model to be short? Or is this the kind of thing that you don't really notice once you have the watch?
> 2. I'm not crazy, right? The hands on the Sea King edition are indeed longer?
> 3. Do you think the longer Sea King hands are an improvement over the standard hands?
> 4. If so, does anyone know of any other 556 A editions that use the longer hands?
> 5. What do you think the odds are of Sinn doing a custom piece for me with the longer hands?
> 
> View attachment 16161664
> 
> 
> View attachment 16161658
> View attachment 16161660


Hello, Sinn lovers. Yes, the hands are longer on the Sea King version. I didn’t ask Sinn to make them this way, but I did ask for BGW9 lume which required the manufacturing of entirely new handsets for the complete series of the Sea King LEs. The minute and second hands both reach the outer markers and I personally prefer them this way, but I am also totally biased. Here are a couple more photos and if you wish to follow me on Insta you can reach me @grapesandgoose 

Cheers,

Capt. Jason Miller



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

miller.jj said:


> Hello, Sinn lovers. Yes, the hands are longer on the Sea King version. I didn’t ask Sinn to make them this way, but I did ask for BGW9 lume which required the manufacturing of entirely new handsets for the complete series of the Sea King LEs. The minute and second hands both reach the outer markers and I personally prefer them this way, but I am also totally biased. Here are a couple more photos and if you wish to follow me on


Thanks for the pics and info! With the longer hands, the gray dial, the "Barker bar" seconds hand, and the BGW9 lume (great choice!), this is just an amazing looking watch! 

For my own watch, I'm planning to contact Sinn to see if they're open to one-off customization. If they're not, I'll either buy the standard version or try to hunt down a Sea King edition. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## miller.jj

Roko's Basilisk said:


> Thanks for the pics and info! With the longer hands, the gray dial, the "Barker bar" seconds hand, and the BGW9 lume (great choice!), this is just an amazing looking watch!
> 
> For my own watch, I'm planning to contact Sinn to see if they're open to one-off customization. If they're not, I'll either buy the standard version or try to hunt down a Sea King edition. Thanks again for sharing!


Keep me posted! I’ll be interested to hear what they say. 

When I was working with Watchbuys and Sinn for the Sea King variant, I was told that Sinn won’t normally run limited editions of less than 100 watches. I (still) truly feel fortunate they took on my project and made the watch I requested in a run of only 55, but money talks and you never know until you ask. Best of luck to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dondiletante

So recently I decided to order a Sinn OEM leather strap for my 556 I and today removed the bracelet to clean it and wait until the strap arrives. After doing so, and while hoping to find the SUG marking on my case, I came across a minor and irrelevant(?) detail (but hey, what would this hobby be without them 😉): the end links on mine have a _356_ marking on the inside. My assumption is that this piece may be shared between the 556 and 356 models since they share nearly the same case design and dimensions (except for the thickness and a few others maybe).










PS: removing the bracelet with the Bergeon 7825 was extremely simple. Although pricey, I’d highly recommend this tool if you own a few watches on bracelets and like to switch them for straps from time to time.


----------



## Picaroon

dondiletante said:


> So recently I decided to order a Sinn OEM leather strap for my 556 I and today removed the bracelet to clean it and wait until the strap arrives. After doing so, and while hoping to find the SUG marking on my case, I came across a minor and irrelevant(?) detail (but hey, what would this hobby be without them ): the end links on mine have a _356_ marking on the inside. My assumption is that this piece may be shared between the 556 and 356 models since they share nearly the same case design and dimensions (except for the thickness and a few others maybe).
> 
> View attachment 16167796
> 
> 
> PS: removing the bracelet with the Bergeon 7825 was extremely simple. Although pricey, I’d highly recommend this tool if you own a few watches on bracelets and like to switch them for straps from time to time.


The Bergeon is awesome, agreed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

CDJ357 said:


> yeah it is unfortunate. I thought about the 856 but couldn't justify spending that kind of money on an everyday driver. Honestly, I was having a hard time justifying the 556 money, but the aesthetic is just so......dope. They definitely have captured something elusive with those watches. Will definitely be keeping Sinn on my radar.


It’s really such a good watch. I’ve had so many watches, from Rolex Exp II, Submariner, DJ, vintage Tudors, Aqua Terra, to many others, and there’s something about the graphic, Swiss Railway-like dial and ruggedly simple case of my 556i that always has me coming back to it. I really consider it today’s version of the original Rolex Explorers.

In terms of money, I guess it’s a little pricey for what it is, but it’s so much less than the other watches that I’d compare it to that I’d still immediately buy another if mine was lost.

Oddly enough, if you take the $210 price of a Rolex Explorer in 1970 (before they became true Veblen goods,) it tracks to around $1500 in today’s money…or about the price of a 556i.


----------



## KoolKat

First time I swapped out the bracelet for a nato. Not sure if the colorway matches the 556. Love to see how the 556 looks on other nato color combos. Please share yours.


----------



## chesterworks

It wears well on every NATO I've thrown at it. For the RS, it surprisingly works best to me when it's not so matchy matchy with the red, though I do love my Christmas strap.


----------



## Ancebl

My 556 with a Hirsch strap


----------



## [email protected]

These are some beautiful watches, I need to look into getting one


----------



## TravisMorgan

Just put on a Strapcode brushed tapered milanese mesh bracelet


----------



## jascolli

My first Sinn 556..... definitely not my last. WOW!


----------



## TravisMorgan

jascolli said:


> My first Sinn 556..... definitely not my last. WOW!
> 
> View attachment 16248610


Congrats...I almost got that one, beautiful seashell dial and built like a tank...a watch that can go from bathing suit/snorkeling to a full boardroom business suit...enjoy...looking possibly to get a Mocha...I love my blue...the 556 series with applied indices proves you do not have to spend Oyster Perpetual money to get real quality


----------



## jascolli

TravisMorgan said:


> Congrats...I almost got that one, beautiful seashell dial and built like a tank...a watch that can go from bathing suit/snorkeling to a full boardroom business suit...enjoy...looking possibly to get a Mocha...I love my blue


The platform is hard to beat. I can see myself with multiples of this watch. I bet that Mocha is really sweet.


----------



## TravisMorgan

jascolli said:


> The platform is hard to beat. I can see myself with multiples of this watch. I bet that Mocha is really sweet.


It kills me when people call this watch boring


----------



## CMFord




----------



## zavist

Bracelet from my SKX013 sharing some wrist time with the 556.


----------



## Mauric

zavist said:


> View attachment 16249596
> 
> Bracelet from my SKX013 sharing some wrist time with the 556.


It seems to fit perfectly. I wonder if anybody else have tried aftermarket straps for the Sxk013 with the 556


----------



## schiorean

There's a recent youtube video saying the Sellita movement grade inside the watch is Standard. Almost everyone else I read say it's the Top grade.
This is the video and there's even a comment explaining why the video creator thinks it's the standard grade .

So which is it? Standard or Top?
Thanks!

*EDIT*: Official response from Sinn, it's a Top grade.


----------



## pbuwi

Indeed - as is evidenced by the splayed balance wheel spokes (visible when movement is resting - standard grades and elabore grade show straight spokes). Accuracy is still a "luck of the draw" thing (Sinn states they regulate within +/-10 sec./24h, but they often do much better), however, a Top grade movement will generally be more consistent once regulated properly, hold its amplitude and beat rate better and show better isochronicity than standard grades. "Top" grade movements are also the basis for the COSC certified movements issued by either Sellita or ETA (which are simply Top grade plus COSC spec regulation, and perhaps some selection of specimens). So, starting with a Top grade movement, you can have your favorite watchmaker regulate your watch to COSC specs and there you go...


----------



## Mpower2002

Tried a flat lay shot yesterday, I think it came out ok. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mauric

My travel companion. It isn't too expensive, so I can use it with confidence wherever I go, but still a reliable machine and very versatile. It can be used in formal situations and casual as well. And it can be used in any aquatic activity.

After five years it's very accurate, +2 seconds per day. During the first months used to be +1 second per day.


----------



## qianlong

maybe it was already asked but is there a reason for the short hour hand?


----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

I’ve had mine on the bracelet for a while now, and thought it was time for a change. Went with this olive green leather strap from Threaded Leather Co. Because I figured it would fit the holiday season well


----------



## black_coffee




----------



## pbuwi

qianlong said:


> maybe it was already asked but is there a reason for the short hour hand?


...originally - like "broad arrow" hands - to clearly distinguish between hour and minute hand, especially in fading light or (with lume) in the dark. These handsets can be found on early Sinn NaBo (on-board navigation clocks) installed in aircraft, and the Sinn 556, 856 and 857 all lean heavily on the old NaBo clock design...


----------



## pbuwi

Merry Christmas


----------



## pixel_pusher

Just wanted to post to this thread for anybody currently in the market for a Sinn 556 in the US. If you order from Watchbuys and decided that it isn't for you, the privilege of making that decision will cost you about $63 USD due to their return policy stipulations: FedEx 2 day, insured, tracked, and signature.


----------



## fuzzysquid

The anniversary 556 is the one that I kick myself daily for not getting. They got to under $1000 once they had been out for a couple years. And now the only ones I can find are in ok condition and asking way too much. I keep hoping Sinn decides to release a non-limited version with a similar grey dial. 



Mauric said:


> My travel companion. It isn't too expensive, so I can use it with confidence wherever I go, but still a reliable machine and very versatile. It can be used in formal situations and casual as well. And it can be used in any aquatic activity.
> 
> After five years it's very accurate, +2 seconds per day. During the first months used to be +1 second per day.
> 
> View attachment 16292456


----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## Coldwater76

I don't wear my 556i as much lately but I recently pulled it out of the safe and wearing it again I remember how the uncluttered, black glossy dial makes it such a standout. The bracelet and case shape look masculine, but the dial is formal. 

It really could be an only watch. I'm just afraid of scratching the outer AR and ruining the perfect dial.

I looked up the current price on Watchbuys and I'm glad I paid $950 a few years back.


----------



## Mauric

fuzzysquid said:


> The anniversary 556 is the one that I kick myself daily for not getting. They got to under $1000 once they had been out for a couple years. And now the only ones I can find are in ok condition and asking way too much. I keep hoping Sinn decides to release a non-limited version with a similar grey dial.


I know that feeling. I used to have a girlfriend that tried to control my expenses. I know that many here are married and sometimes you have to ask for permison to buy a new expensive watch, but this lady was just my girlfriend.

Anyways, it happened to me that she was visiting me in Switzerland, she stayed for three months and coincidentally I received the call for the Rolex Submariner and I bought, she didn't complain a lot, but she wasn't happy... few weeks after I received a message from one store in the Geneva airport (I wrote them beforeto ask for the Submariner and the Explorer), by the the time they got the Rolex Explorer and offered to me, no taxes. 

As she was visiting me, we were traveling every week and that precise weekend we had a trip planned to Rome. I didn't know how to manage the situation, so I was honest with her and I spoke with her about this purchase, at the end I felt remorse and I followed her orders and passed that purchase.

I bought most of my watches in different trips, so she never was aware of that, but in this case she was living with me... Until this day I kick myself daily for not getting the Explorer and I know that I will never have it. I'm not gonna buy the 36 mm and I never by used watches.

But the good part of this story is that I'm not anymore with that lady.


----------



## bob1010

Can I use 19mm spring bars on my 556i h-link bracelet?

Lost my OEM spring bars for my 556 and now cannot for the life of me get the bracelet back on with the 20mm (1.8 size) spring bars I got from Ofrei. Then I tried some 19mm bars and it seems to fit perfectly!

The 556 is way tighter of a fit for 20mm bars (at least with a bracelet) than any other 20mm watch I own. 19mm fits much better with bracelet, but I wonder if it’s risky?

Anyone else have similar experience or insight into this?


----------



## Toronto_Time

Just did a review on the 556


----------



## bob1010

bob1010 said:


> Can I use 19mm spring bars on my 556i h-link bracelet?
> 
> Lost my OEM spring bars for my 556 and now cannot for the life of me get the bracelet back on with the 20mm (1.8 size) spring bars I got from Ofrei. Then I tried some 19mm bars and it seems to fit perfectly!
> 
> The 556 is way tighter of a fit for 20mm bars (at least with a bracelet) than any other 20mm watch I own. 19mm fits much better with bracelet, but I wonder if it’s risky?
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience or insight into this?


Others helped me find the answer to this — the key was to use 1.5mm width on the 20mm bars, rather than the 1.8mm.


----------



## Torn and Frayed

Hmm Watchbuys still has the i on strap up. How long can I resist this watch?


----------



## kobeswingman

Hi all 556 owner,

I would like to purchase 556a, but hesitate with how easy the case will be scratched after I read many review. 

Im looking for a daily watch and Im quite careless. My previous watch, seiko skx007, do have some scratches. As an upgrade and at 1k-1.5k price range, damasko and 856 (a bit overpriced) provide the hardened case while 556 not. But the feel, case size and lug to lug length of 556 are just perfect for me. 

How would you guys comment on the scratch resistance of the 556 case？

Many thanks!


----------



## woiter

I just pulled the trigger on a 556 A RS on the H-link bracelet. Now the 9 week (!!!!) wait begins for it to be delivered.


----------



## dondiletante

kobeswingman said:


> Hi all 556 owner,
> 
> I would like to purchase 556a, but hesitate with how easy the case will be scratched after I read many review.
> 
> Im looking for a daily watch and Im quite careless. My previous watch, seiko skx007, do have some scratches. As an upgrade and at 1k-1.5k price range, damasko and 856 (a bit overpriced) provide the hardened case while 556 not. But the feel, case size and lug to lug length of 556 are just perfect for me.
> 
> How would you guys comment on the scratch resistance of the 556 case？
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi!
I’ve owned mine for nearly 2 years now. I do take good care of my watches and this one has almost been worn daily since I purchased it. Scratches will show due to the fine brushing and the bezel will eventually pick a few dings, but no more than on any other similar watch in my personal experience. If this is this is a major concern to you (even more than the dimensions of the watch) I would opt for the 856.


----------



## Mauric

kobeswingman said:


> Hi all 556 owner,
> 
> I would like to purchase 556a, but hesitate with how easy the case will be scratched after I read many review.
> 
> Im looking for a daily watch and Im quite careless. My previous watch, seiko skx007, do have some scratches. As an upgrade and at 1k-1.5k price range, damasko and 856 (a bit overpriced) provide the hardened case while 556 not. But the feel, case size and lug to lug length of 556 are just perfect for me.
> 
> How would you guys comment on the scratch resistance of the 556 case？
> 
> Many thanks!


The case resist well. The clasp gets a lot of scratches, but you can remove them easily with scotch fiber.


----------



## inray

My 556I/RS bought six weeks ago. Since then I wear it every day and the only thing I regret is that I waited ten years to finally get one.

I've got it with the H-link bracelet but now I'm wearing it on the Colareb Siena strap in the photo.

Accuracy wise, it's 4spd (on wrist or desk) with pretty much no positional variance. Not bad at all...

Sorry for the mediocre photos...


----------



## Choppers

My trusty Sinn 556, at signal Tango 556, on the Great Western, England.


----------



## chesterworks

kobeswingman said:


> Hi all 556 owner,
> 
> I would like to purchase 556a, but hesitate with how easy the case will be scratched after I read many review.
> 
> Im looking for a daily watch and Im quite careless. My previous watch, seiko skx007, do have some scratches. As an upgrade and at 1k-1.5k price range, damasko and 856 (a bit overpriced) provide the hardened case while 556 not. But the feel, case size and lug to lug length of 556 are just perfect for me.
> 
> How would you guys comment on the scratch resistance of the 556 case？
> 
> Many thanks!


I've had mine for 2+ years now. The polished bezel will show some dings and scratches, the brushed case considerably less so. The clasp is probably the most beat up, but nothing a light polishing couldn't take out if you're so inclined.

Maybe it's just the brand brainworms acting on me, but I sweat scratching this thing much less than I do my Grand Seiko or Omega. Fewer polished surfaces to begin with. Plus it's got that pilot heritage that sort of suits a more well-loved case.


----------



## dondiletante




----------



## Trotsky

Awesome watch has become number 1 in my rotation


----------



## jbart




----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

My 556 trying to blend in.


----------



## drw50

HatchbackofNotreDame said:


> My 556 trying to blend in.
> View attachment 16435751


They grow up so fast


----------



## drw50

pixel_pusher said:


> Just wanted to post to this thread for anybody currently in the market for a Sinn 556 in the US. If you order from Watchbuys and decided that it isn't for you, the privilege of making that decision will cost you about $63 USD due to their return policy stipulations: FedEx 2 day, insured, tracked, and signature.


Wow good to know, I'm about to press the button on one, but better be sure about it


----------



## drw50

woiter said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 556 A RS on the H-link bracelet. Now the 9 week (!!!!) wait begins for it to be delivered.


You bought from Watchbuys right? Why would it take that long?


----------



## woiter

drw50 said:


> You bought from Watchbuys right? Why would it take that long?


Nope from Sinn directly. Delivery is a bit faster than initially predicted, should have it tomorrow!


----------



## CMFord

Actually the 556 I B but you'd not know it from this photo.


----------



## Nitsab

CMFord said:


> View attachment 16485776
> 
> 
> Actually the 556 I B but you'd not know it from this photo.


Nice shot, what strap are you rocking?


----------



## CMFord

Thank you! It's from Atelier De Griff and was a limited offering many years ago - it was just some sort of 'vintage' leather they offered. They actually wrote to make sure I was aware of how different the strap is from their normal offerings after I'd placed the order. I absolutely love it, one of my favorites.


----------



## mutnat

CMFord said:


> Thank you! It's from Atelier De Griff and was a limited offering many years ago - it was just some sort of 'vintage' leather they offered. They actually wrote to make sure I was aware of how different the strap is from their normal offerings after I'd placed the order. I absolutely love it, one of my favorites.


I can see why, it looks amazing!


----------



## woiter

woiter said:


> Nope from Sinn directly. Delivery is a bit faster than initially predicted, should have it tomorrow!


So that was a lie! Supposed to have been delivered today, but still nothing... lets see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mutnat

woiter said:


> So that was a lie! Supposed to have been delivered today, but still nothing... lets see what tomorrow brings.


@woiter good luck!


----------



## woiter

One day late, but I've got it!

A very fine watch!


----------



## mutnat

woiter said:


> One day late, but I've got it!
> 
> A very fine watch!
> View attachment 16488824


Congrats @woiter!! That is exactly the watch I am waiting on, other than on the black leather strap with red stitching. I can barely wait, but it won't be here until next month at the earliest.


----------



## Picaroon

woiter said:


> So that was a lie! Supposed to have been delivered today, but still nothing... lets see what tomorrow brings.
> View attachment 16487743


I’ve had this happen; very frustrating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_Fi

CMFord said:


> View attachment 16485776
> 
> 
> Actually the 556 I B but you'd not know it from this photo.


Fantastic image! I'm currently considering a 556 as well and luckily I have a local AD that sells Sinn watches. Having compared the different versions there I simply can't stop thinking of this brown version. The dial is simply stunning!

Say, have you tried pairing it with any of the steel bracelets as well?


----------



## CMFord

Tom_Fi said:


> Fantastic image! I'm currently considering a 556 as well and luckily I have a local AD that sells Sinn watches. Having compared the different versions there I simply can't stop thinking of this brown version. The dial is simply stunning!
> 
> Say, have you tried pairing it with any of the steel bracelets as well?


I have the h-link bracelet and really like it. I have never tried Sinn's fine link bracelet as its looks just don't appeal to me.


----------



## woiter

Loving my 556A RS on the H link bracelet, but am curious to try to match it with a staib brushed mesh. I have a Stowa marine 36 on a matching staib mesh and love the look and comfort. Has anybody put a 556 on mesh and able to share their thoughts and wrist shots?


----------



## mutnat

woiter said:


> Loving my 556A RS on the H link bracelet, but am curious to try to match it with a staib brushed mesh. I have a Stowa marine 36 on a matching staib mesh and love the look and comfort. Has anybody put a 556 on mesh and able to share their thoughts and wrist shots?


@woiter not familiar with the Staib bracelets but the 556 is generally very versatile in terms of most strap/bracelets looking good. The challenge you might face with matching a metal bracelet to the 556 is the finish on the watch; Sinn seem to call it "Satinized", but in reality it's somewhere between a brushed stainless steel and a bead-blasted stainless steel. I'm not sure what 3rd party bracelet options exist with a similar enough finish, but imagine there might be some.


----------



## Mauric

woiter said:


> Loving my 556A RS on the H link bracelet, but am curious to try to match it with a staib brushed mesh. I have a Stowa marine 36 on a matching staib mesh and love the look and comfort. Has anybody put a 556 on mesh and able to share their thoughts and wrist shots?



I have two Staib bracelets. I bought the Staib bracelets because I heard that they make some bracelets for Omega and Breitling. They are good but probably not as confortable as i would like. Probably, pairing them with a clasp with microadjustment on the fly would make them more confortable.

Here you can see some photographs of my 556. The Staib bracelet here used to be polished but I brushed it to pair it better with the 556 precisely. Once in a while I brush my H-link clasp and to my eyes looks exactly the same as the rest of the bracelet. You can see how it looks and if it matches the case.


----------



## woiter

Mauric said:


> I have two Staib bracelets. I bought the Staib bracelets because I heard that they make some bracelets for Omega and Breitling. They are good but probably not as confortable as i would like. Probably, pairing them with a clasp with microadjustment on the fly would make them more confortable.
> 
> Here you can see some photographs of my 556. The Staib bracelet here used to be polished but I brushed it to pair it better with the 556 precisely. Once in a while I brush my H-link clasp and to my eyes looks exactly the same as the rest of the bracelet. You can see how it looks and if it matches the case.
> 
> View attachment 16514735
> 
> View attachment 16514744
> 
> View attachment 16514736
> 
> View attachment 16514738
> 
> View attachment 16514737
> 
> View attachment 16514734


Ive found them exceptionally comfortable. I do have a matte 18mm version 3.6mm thick on my stowa marine 36 (also brushed) and at first glance the matte version staib sells should match well to the case finish on the 556.

Is that the 4.1mm thick mesh you have there? Would you have wanted it to be a bit thinner in hindsight ?


----------



## Mauric

It's the 3.6mm. My problem is the lack of microadjustment on the fly. The clasp is nice and confortable, but I really need the microadjustment on the fly, specially for these bracelets. Indoors, the watch moves all-round my wrist and outdoors sometimes it's very tight. 

With these bracelets it's kind of difficult to have the perfect fit. Many things to consider as, thickness of the bracelet, curvature, lenght, thickness of the case watch and distance between springbars. I have to say that with some watches I accomplish a better fit.

There is a clasps that has microadjustment at 6 and 12 positions, although it is larger. 

I will buy a Breitling clasp (20 mm) to pair it with the silicon clasp from Sinn, and I will check if I can manage to pair it also with the staib bracelets. Hopefully this will make them perfect.


----------



## TheDutchman92

Thinking about getting a 556 I M, should I do it guys (financially irresponsible answers only)? 

Was thinking about a 104 but I dunno...

EDIT: My Damasko wants a Teutonic friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

TheDutchman92 said:


> Thinking about getting a 556 I M, should I do it guys (financially irresponsible answers only)?
> 
> Was thinking about a 104 but I dunno...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get both!


----------



## TheDutchman92

woiter said:


> Get both!


That was quick! Saving for a house deposit so I can only be a little naughty unfortunately!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

kobeswingman said:


> Hi all 556 owner,
> 
> I would like to purchase 556a, but hesitate with how easy the case will be scratched after I read many review.
> 
> Im looking for a daily watch and Im quite careless. My previous watch, seiko skx007, do have some scratches. As an upgrade and at 1k-1.5k price range, damasko and 856 (a bit overpriced) provide the hardened case while 556 not. But the feel, case size and lug to lug length of 556 are just perfect for me.
> 
> How would you guys comment on the scratch resistance of the 556 case？
> 
> Many thanks!


The more scratched and beat up a steel sports watch gets, the better. If you still have it in a few decades, you want it to look like you used it properly. I’ve had my 556i for a year and a half, and it looks great with all the scratches and dings. ✌


----------



## ppsalev

Guys , does anyone know if the 556`s versions with no date there is ghost date ,or the date module is entirely removed and we just have like a dummy firts position of the crown without being linked to anything on the movement - I can not seem to find a definite answer to that ?


----------



## mutnat

ppsalev said:


> Guys , does anyone know if the 556`s versions with no date there is ghost date ,or the date module is entirely removed and we just have like a dummy firts position of the crown without being linked to anything on the movement - I can not seem to find a definite answer to that ?


@ppsalev it looks like they are using the same SW200-1 movement as the other 556 models, so would think it's likely to still have the ghost position on the crown. However, they have changed the decoration on the winding rotor so it's possible they made other changes like removing the ghost. I doubt it, but it's possible. I think the only way we will know is once people start getting them in-hand.


----------



## woiter

mutnat said:


> @ppsalev it looks like they are using the same SW200-1 movement as the other 556 models, so would think it's likely to still have the ghost position on the crown. However, they have changed the decoration on the winding rotor so it's possible they made other changes like removing the ghost. I doubt it, but it's possible. I think the only way we will know is once people start getting them in-hand.


Or you know, just email sinn directly to ask. It is nit unheard of to remove a ghost position.


----------



## mutnat

woiter said:


> Or you know, just email sinn directly to ask. It is nit unheard of to remove a ghost position.


@woiter sounds like we have a volunteer to reach out to them


----------



## ppsalev

mutnat said:


> @woiter sounds like we have a volunteer to reach out to them


I have indeed contact them ,still waiting for a feedback so just wanted if someone already know


----------



## ppsalev

ppsalev said:


> Guys , does anyone know if the 556`s versions with no date there is ghost date ,or the date module is entirely removed and we just have like a dummy firts position of the crown without being linked to anything on the movement - I can not seem to find a definite answer to that ?


I got the feedback from Sinn .The date is present under the dial, but no harm can be done when adjusting the hands.


----------



## mutnat

ppsalev said:


> I got the feedback from Sinn .The date is present under the dial, but no harm can be done when adjusting the hands.


Thanks @ppsalev. So, basically the same as the previous dateless variants like the 556 I B and 556 I M,


----------



## gabl




----------



## ZadyG

My Sinn 556i after 4 years in my company. I wear it alternately with my Speedmaster, and more as an everyday watch, when I don't really know what life will throw at me! I also wear it as a mountaineering watch, hence its slightly worked condition! In short, it's a perfect watch for me, as much for the design, the size, the movement and its versatility.


----------



## nimzotech




----------



## hietsukka

I remember someone here posting 556i with a jubilee bracelet and inspired by him got a cheapo jubilee. Feels kinda cheap but actually looks nice


----------



## Mauric

hietsukka said:


> I remember someone here posting 556i with a jubilee bracelet and inspired by him got a cheapo jubilee. Feels kinda cheap but actually looks nice
> 
> View attachment 16561608


Looks beautiful. Where did you get it?


----------



## mutnat

hietsukka said:


> I remember someone here posting 556i with a jubilee bracelet and inspired by him got a cheapo jubilee. Feels kinda cheap but actually looks nice
> 
> View attachment 16561608


@hietsukka wow that looks great! The watch is so well suited to the H Link bracelet from Sinn that I never pictured it on a Jubilee-style, but it really works well together.


----------



## hietsukka

Mauric said:


> Looks beautiful. Where did you get it?


It's just a cheap one from aliexpress. Here is the link but it might be worth to look at more expensive options. I would love to buy the Sinn fine link bracelet but it just doesn't look as good as this. 

12.99US $ |18 mm 20mm Brush Polish solid Stainless Steel jubilee curved End for rolex watch strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress 



mutnat said:


> @hietsukka wow that looks great! The watch is so well suited to the H Link bracelet from Sinn that I never pictured it on a Jubilee-style, but it really works well together.


Thanks! I love the H-link but this is a nice way to shake things up


----------



## JacobC

I just came across this shot in my camera roll and thought it was cool.


----------



## Puma Cat

My 556A on various straps and it's H-Link Braclet...

















Suitable for racing in a Porsche 917!


----------



## Puma Cat

Whoops...forgot the bracelet shot.


----------



## Puma Cat

My 556i 55th Anniversary LE...


----------



## Toddski1

Starting a new week with a new to the collection Sinn 556i ‘Mother of Pearl’ Automatik.


----------



## SISL

The new 556 Emerald Green is already sold out...


----------



## Tekkamaki

I would have bought a 556 if there were color options readily available. Love the white, forest green & grey. Too many black dials in my collection. And please Sinn, you produce enough watches to get rid of the ghost date on no date models.


----------



## dpfaber

Tekkamaki said:


> I would have bought a 556 if there were color options readily available. Love the white, forest green & grey. Too many black dials in my collection. And please Sinn, you produce enough watches to get rid of the ghost date on no date models.


Or put the date window back in and color-match it. I would buy one of those.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Toddski1

I’m enjoying this 556i and find it to be an interesting watch to look at. My attention turns to the shimmering black mother-of-pearl dial which takes on so many different looks throughout the day!


----------



## mutnat

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16578663


@Kenster21 beautiful piece!


----------



## Sennelier

Toddski1 said:


> Starting a new week with a new to the collection Sinn 556i ‘Mother of Pearl’ Automatik.


Awesome! My 556 MOP will arrive next week. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr.Wes

I'm loving my classic 556i. Maybe a little too much. So I recently found it a new friend in the Weiss version.


----------



## pbuwi

...fabulous, especially since the black markers and hour/minute hands are also lumed... nice find!


----------



## Mr.Wes

Thanks pbuwi! It certainly took a while to find, but it was worth the time and effort to find it. The lume on the Weiss is quite weak compared to the standard 556i as one could expect. Here is a shot I took after both dials were in direct sunlight (556i on left, weiss version on the right). The lume on the Weiss is really only visible after its been in a strong light source like direct sunlight. In comparison the standard 556i will show some lume even after being in a weak light source such as indoor lighting. The weiss lume after being in indoor light is incredibly faint.


----------



## Sennelier

MOP


----------



## Kenster21

I sprang for the bracelet because I think the 556A looks fantastic on it, but I agree with criticisms of the clasp. Looks and wears great, though.


----------



## DCWatchCollector

Anyone order/have the new 556 LE in yellow? Wish I could've gotten one.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## SISL

I wish it were tegimented.


----------



## mutnat

SISL said:


> I wish it were tegimented.


@SISL for that, you'd have to go with an 836 Sinn Uhren: Modell 836 or an 856 Sinn Uhren: Modell 856. 556 is the entry-level watch. It would be nice if they offered a 556T version or something where it was at least an option you could pay more for; but then it might cannibalize sale of the other two models I mentioned.


----------



## Sennelier

Still enjoying my MOP...


----------



## douglasf13

SISL said:


> I wish it were tegimented.


I actually prefer the satin finish of the 556 to the look of the Tegimented finish, which has more of a bead-blasted vibe. Plus, I think steel tool watches look great all dinged up!


----------



## Sennelier

douglasf13 said:


> I actually prefer the satin finish of the 556 to the look of the Tegimented finish, which has more of a bead-blasted vibe. Plus, I think steel tool watches look great all dinged up!


I agree. I think the satin finish is gorgeous. It's one of the things Sinn does so exceptionally well and I think it's perfect for this watch.


----------



## SISL

mutnat said:


> @SISL for that, you'd have to go with an 836 Sinn Uhren: Modell 836 or an 856 Sinn Uhren: Modell 856. 556 is the entry-level watch. It would be nice if they offered a 556T version or something where it was at least an option you could pay more for; but then it might cannibalize sale of the other two models I mentioned.


OK, then I wish the 836 or 856 were available with a MOP dial.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## mutnat

SISL said:


> OK, then I wish the 836 or 856 were available with a MOP dial.


@SISL yeah fair enough! Like @Sennelier and @douglasf13, I like the brighter satinized finish of the 556 line without the Tegimented steel. But I understand the desire for the more rugged material, which is why I said it would be nice if they offered either as options. But then you start multiplying options and the catalog can star getting pretty vast. (Take for example the Omega Aqua Terra, which is currently showing *364 variations* of just this one model line (Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Watches - All Collection | OMEGA® - Wow one more and you could wear a different one every day of the year!). So with that in mind, it's also nice that Sinn keeps their product lines a little simpler. I guess there's no pleasing everyone!!


----------



## pbuwi

mutnat said:


> @SISL yeah fair enough! Like @Sennelier and @douglasf13, I like the brighter satinized finish of the 556 line without the Tegimented steel. But I understand the desire for the more rugged material, which is why I said it would be nice if they offered either as options. But then you start multiplying options and the catalog can star getting pretty vast. (Take for example the Omega Aqua Terra, which is currently showing *364 variations* of just this one model line (Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Watches - All Collection | OMEGA® - Wow one more and you could wear a different one every day of the year!). So with that in mind, it's also nice that Sinn keeps their product lines a little simpler. I guess there's no pleasing everyone!!


...and my dream would be a 556 A with the dial and inner hand sections coated in Vantablack, and with a lumed seconds hand... So, yes, we all have our dreams!


----------



## pbuwi

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16598662


... great pic!


----------



## Sennelier

pbuwi said:


> ... great pic!


Thank you!


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Question for current 556 owners. How many here have bought sold and then bought this watch again?

And a follow up question, in the US the price is currently sitting at $1500 new on bracelet. At that price, considering what it used to cost, is this now less of a value proposition than it used to be?


----------



## cmak

Sennelier said:


> Still enjoying my MOP...
> 
> View attachment 16594354


super sick!


----------



## cmak

Puma Cat said:


> My 556A on various straps and it's H-Link Braclet...
> View attachment 16562086
> 
> 
> View attachment 16562090
> 
> Suitable for racing in a Porsche 917!
> View attachment 16562092


love how this watch matches so many straps


----------



## JSchinasi

Apologies if this question has been asked elsewhere but what are folks favorite alternate straps for their 556s? Would love to see people’s favorite combos - especially ones they weren’t sure would work but now love.


----------



## shibaman

DCWatchCollector said:


> Anyone order/have the new 556 LE in yellow? Wish I could've gotten one.


I ended up ordering the red. I have never bought a watch from them before. Hope it is a good experience


----------



## dondiletante

JSchinasi said:


> Apologies if this question has been asked elsewhere but what are folks favorite alternate straps for their 556s? Would love to see people’s favorite combos - especially ones they weren’t sure would work but now love.


IMO the OEM black cowhide strap with white stitching suits the 556 I great, and it's also a great quality strap:


----------



## Kenster21

dondiletante said:


> IMO the OEM black cowhide strap with white stitching suits the 556 I great, and it's also a great quality strap:
> View attachment 16608547


Agree. It’s a nice strap. I have dozens and tried them all but the OEM looks best to me. I have the 556A so went back to the bracelet, though. But on the 556i the OEM is nice once it breaks in.


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Mauric

JSchinasi said:


> Apologies if this question has been asked elsewhere but what are folks favorite alternate straps for their 556s? Would love to see people’s favorite combos - especially ones they weren’t sure would work but now love.


I like better the H-link bracelet than any other strap to pair with the 556 (anniversary). However, the only time that I have received compliments was when I used it with a brown shell cordovan strap from fluco. 

You have to make some trials. Regarding the brand, I would say that you should avoid Sinn. To my understanding they get their straps from other manufacturers, I don't remember if they get the straps from Fluco or Rios, in any case both are German brands. So I would get directly from them since those are cheaper.


----------



## TK222

shibaman said:


> I ended up ordering the red. I have never bought a watch from them before. Hope it is a good experience


Same here. Liked the 556 but have a black gada already. Colored dials made it an easy choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## nimzotech

Perfect proportions on the 556. My first Sinn and also one of my favorites.











Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## DCWatchCollector

shibaman said:


> I ended up ordering the red. I have never bought a watch from them before. Hope it is a good experience


Congrats! I’m sure you’ll love it.


----------



## ChadMClark

Love my new 556!! OCD question lol, does the second hand mount seem recessed a bit? I see some more than others??


----------



## mutnat

ChadMClark said:


> Love my new 556!! OCD question lol, does the second hand mount seem recessed a bit? I see some more than others??


@ChadMClark she's a beauty! I'm picking mine up this weekend, can barely wait. I'm not seeing your concern with the second hand mount but when I get mine will have something to compare it to.


----------



## ChadMClark

mutnat said:


> @ChadMClark she's a beauty! I'm picking mine up this weekend, can barely wait. I'm not seeing your concern with the second hand mount but when I get mine will have something to compare it to.


Thanks!! It’s that period where ya just took it out of the box and are going over it with a fine tooth comb lol!! Enjoy yours! Got mine from Watchbuys they are great to deal with


----------



## nimzotech

ChadMClark said:


> Love my new 556!! OCD question lol, does the second hand mount seem recessed a bit? I see some more than others??


Let’s compare…










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## ChadMClark

nimzotech said:


> Let’s compare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Thanks! Yours looks a bit “lower”. I’ve not seen two the same but being hand built guess that kinda makes sense. I’m sure it won’t fall off lol but just something that caught my eye.


----------



## Felix LaPoubelle

After ~10 yrs on the wrist, my 556A **** the proverbial bed. Anyone care to share their experience sending one back to Sinn for service? Cost, time, etc? I would imagine any watch repairman stateside should be able to service it, but I’m willing to send it to Sinn if I should


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

you can't get much more of a better fit on a 7" wrist


----------



## mutnat

Felix LaPoubelle said:


> After ~10 yrs on the wrist, my 556A **** the proverbial bed. Anyone care to share their experience sending one back to Sinn for service? Cost, time, etc? I would imagine any watch repairman stateside should be able to service it, but I’m willing to send it to Sinn if I should
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Felix LaPoubelle sorry no particular experience to share. Did you do any maintenance during the 10 years? Where did you have that done? The movement on a device from that era should be a Sinn-decorated top-grade ETA 2824, which presumably a local watchmaker should be able to help you. I would probably start there, and if that doesn't work out, you could try reaching out to Watchbuys, whom are the authorized service partner for the US. This would be my suggestion, but again not based on any particular experience.


----------



## sixeighthunter

Toronto_Time said:


> Just did a review on the 556


Great video. Watched it a few weeks back and then just came across this here.


----------



## sixeighthunter

I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?


----------



## mutnat

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?


Picking up my 566A RS tomorrow so I'll let you know! The only reservation for me is it makes matching straps more difficult. There's lots of great nato straps out there with orange stripes on them that would clash hard, and even finding the right shade of red to go with the RS hand would be tricky. I still think it's probably a worthwhile trade off though. Like I said, I'll get back to you though!


----------



## ChadMClark

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?


I’ve only had my RS for days and love it! In my mind it’s just the right amount of pop; very minimal really. Me personally, go for the RS.

I got mine with the leather strap with the tiny amount of red stitch on the ends, looks great! Although I’m def gonna grab the H link from Watchbuys (when it’s back in stock) 👍


----------



## Cosme77

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?


The only grief that I have against my RS is that in low light situation red second hand doesn't catch light like a white will do. Both are not lume anyway. So nothing worth not taking it. it bring some pop to a monochrome simple dial. Numerals make it more sporty than a 556I anyway.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## sixeighthunter

mutnat said:


> Picking up my 566A RS tomorrow so I'll let you know! The only reservation for me is it makes matching straps more difficult. There's lots of great nato straps out there with orange stripes on them that would clash hard, and even finding the right shade of red to go with the RS hand would be tricky. I still think it's probably a worthwhile trade off though. Like I said, I'll get back to you though!


awesome. Interested in your take once you have it in hand.


----------



## Dorian Galt

mutnat said:


> @Felix LaPoubelle sorry no particular experience to share. Did you do any maintenance during the 10 years? Where did you have that done? The movement on a device from that era should be a Sinn-decorated top-grade ETA 2824, which presumably a local watchmaker should be able to help you. I would probably start there, and if that doesn't work out, you could try reaching out to Watchbuys, whom are the authorized service partner for the US. This would be my suggestion, but again not based on any particular experience.


I purchased a 556 that had be serviced by RGM. The seller sent me the paperwork and I recall it being reasonable, but this was a few years back. You could inquire there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msig81

flaccidaardvark said:


> Question for current 556 owners. How many here have bought sold and then bought this watch again?
> 
> And a follow up question, in the US the price is currently sitting at $1500 new on bracelet. At that price, considering what it used to cost, is this now less of a value proposition than it used to be?


I have. And now I’m thinking of buying it again 😩


----------



## pbuwi

msig81 said:


> I have. And now I’m thinking of buying it again 😩





flaccidaardvark said:


> Question for current 556 owners. How many here have bought sold and then bought this watch again?
> 
> And a follow up question, in the US the price is currently sitting at $1500 new on bracelet. At that price, considering what it used to cost, is this now less of a value proposition than it used to be?


Currently I own 3 Sinn 556s (A, A RS and I B) and I think I might buy more (..MOP? ...next LE?); only other watch I currently consider is the 856 S non-UTC. There are simply no other watches that embody this particular aesthetic as well or don't look like copies of the 556/856 gone wrong (or are even a lot more expensive). While there are plenty of watches around that look like better values on paper it's important, however, to consider that all Sinn watches carry top-grade movements with better, more durable components than most of the "elabore" powered brands. For these reasons, I never considered selling a 556, but yes, will buy again...


----------



## Puma Cat

Piccie of the 556i 55th Anniversary LE I worked up yesterday...


----------



## pbuwi

Puma Cat said:


> Piccie of the 556i 55th Anniversary LE I worked up yesterday...
> View attachment 16632896


...nice.


----------



## pbuwi

Also.... We made it to over 2222 posts on over 111 pages.... significant?


----------



## mutnat

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?





sixeighthunter said:


> awesome. Interested in your take once you have it in hand.


@sixeighthunter had it about 30 hours now (who's counting??) so these are very early impressions. I'm going to say that I really like the red seconds so far and I'm happy I went that way. It's a subtle enough splash of colour on its own that it doesn't draw a lot of attention or would cause clashing with clothes or anything. 

The "on its own part": I got mine with the black vintage style leather strap with the red accent stitching, and that accent stitching is relatively "loud" and does magnify the red of the seconds hand a little, I think. Overall I still like the look but will eventually try with some other strap(s). The 556 series is regarded to be a strap monster so should not be an issue. Really the only negative of this particular strap is that it's very stiff (expected) and rough around the edges (wasn't expecting that) and it's a bit scratchy so far. I know it's going to soften up as I go and will improve, but the short term prognosis is a little ouchy. If I could go back in time, I might have made a different strap choice from the factory.

On the other hand, I've already run into a tie that looks like it would match very well. I may pick this one up for a more dressy event I have coming up in a few weeks


----------



## mi6_

Looks awesome Scott! Huge congratulations on the 556A RS. Hope to join the club at some point next year.


----------



## ChadMClark

mutnat said:


> @sixeighthunter had it about 30 hours now (who's counting??) so these are very early impressions. I'm going to say that I really like the red seconds so far and I'm happy I went that way. It's a subtle enough splash of colour on its own that it doesn't draw a lot of attention or would cause clashing with clothes or anything.
> 
> The "on its own part": I got mine with the black vintage style leather strap with the red accent stitching, and that accent stitching is relatively "loud" and does magnify the red of the seconds hand a little, I think. Overall I still like the look but will eventually try with some other strap(s). The 556 series is regarded to be a strap monster so should not be an issue. Really the only negative of this particular strap is that it's very stiff (expected) and rough around the edges (wasn't expecting that) and it's a bit scratchy so far. I know it's going to soften up as I go and will improve, but the short term prognosis is a little ouchy. If I could go back in time, I might have made a different strap choice from the factory.
> 
> On the other hand, I've already run into a tie that looks like it would match very well. I may pick this one up for a more dressy event I have coming up in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 16633341


Haha, looks vaguely familiar ;-) … got mine Tues. The strap is a bit thick … I am def gonna get the H Link once it’s back in stock 👍


----------



## Sennelier

@sixeighthunter

I had the A RS and sold it. I now have the MOP which suits my style better. Don't get me wrong, I liked the A RS, especially in the beginning, but after a few months of wearing it, the oversized arabics and the red seconds hand became a little too playful and sporty for me and eventually got the point where I wanted something more toned down.


----------



## mutnat

ChadMClark said:


> Love my new 556!! OCD question lol, does the second hand mount seem recessed a bit? I see some more than others??


@ChadMClark mine seems to look more like yours than @nimzotech's. 

It's tough to capture well, but here's a couple of attempts:


----------



## ChadMClark

Somebody posted a 556 aftermarket silicone strap that was “fitted” to the lug curves; they said that was discontinued. I cannot find the post … anybody know of one on Amazon etc and if so have a link to it? Thanks!!


----------



## CMFord

flaccidaardvark said:


> Question for current 556 owners. How many here have bought sold and then bought this watch again?
> 
> And a follow up question, in the US the price is currently sitting at $1500 new on bracelet. At that price, considering what it used to cost, is this now less of a value proposition than it used to be?


I've owned at least three of the standard 556i model and still have one I'm wearing today. I also own a 556 iB and the 556 Mono / Aviation LE. I think it's versatile and the 556i and 556iB are different enough to me with the iB lacking a date and featuring applied indices, that I don't have any concerns about owning multiple versions of it. 

At $1500 new on the metal it's still a decent deal but definitely not as much value in it as there used to be.


----------



## CMFord

JSchinasi said:


> Apologies if this question has been asked elsewhere but what are folks favorite alternate straps for their 556s? Would love to see people’s favorite combos - especially ones they weren’t sure would work but now love.


It's cliche to say it but the 556i works on anything. Here's an album of images I put together to highlight various straps on the 556i a while ago. Hope you get some ideas. 

Here's my personal favorite:


----------



## mutnat

CMFord said:


> It's cliche to say it but the 556i works on anything. Here's an album of images I put together to highlight various straps on the 556i a while ago. Hope you get some ideas.


@CMFord that is _quite the album_! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JSchinasi

CMFord said:


> It's cliche to say it but the 556i works on anything. Here's an album of images I put together to highlight various straps on the 556i a while ago. Hope you get some ideas.
> 
> Here's my personal favorite:
> View attachment 16637689



Awesome album - thanks so much for sharing. Exactly what I was looking for - need some inspiration.


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## sixeighthunter

mutnat said:


> @sixeighthunter had it about 30 hours now (who's counting??) so these are very early impressions. I'm going to say that I really like the red seconds so far and I'm happy I went that way. It's a subtle enough splash of colour on its own that it doesn't draw a lot of attention or would cause clashing with clothes or anything.
> 
> The "on its own part": I got mine with the black vintage style leather strap with the red accent stitching, and that accent stitching is relatively "loud" and does magnify the red of the seconds hand a little, I think. Overall I still like the look but will eventually try with some other strap(s). The 556 series is regarded to be a strap monster so should not be an issue. Really the only negative of this particular strap is that it's very stiff (expected) and rough around the edges (wasn't expecting that) and it's a bit scratchy so far. I know it's going to soften up as I go and will improve, but the short term prognosis is a little ouchy. If I could go back in time, I might have made a different strap choice from the factory.
> 
> On the other hand, I've already run into a tie that looks like it would match very well. I may pick this one up for a more dressy event I have coming up in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 16633341


@mutnat ; Looks great. Congrats and thanks for making it back to give your thoughts. I was considering the strap with red stitching, but now think I may go for the bracelet. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMClark

sixeighthunter said:


> @mutnat ; Looks great. Congrats and thanks for making it back to give your thoughts. I was considering the strap with red stitching, but now think I may go for the bracelet. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too got this exact piece with the red stitched strap; one week later and I pulled the trigger on the FL bracelet … somehow I knew that would happen!! I must’ve got the last one too, cause Watchbuys is now out of stock on the FL and the HL ones


----------



## mutnat

sixeighthunter said:


> @mutnat ; Looks great. Congrats and thanks for making it back to give your thoughts. I was considering the strap with red stitching, but now think I may go for the bracelet. Thanks again.


@sixeighthunter sorry I didn't mean to scare people off. Actually, 5 days in now and it is getting better. Or I'm getting used to it. Or both. It's likely still worth trying out if you like the look! Just need a little patience. 

Edit: particularly if you're getting the RS version 556i or 556a, the red stitching really is a nice coordinated look. The stitching contributes to the sporty feel. 




ChadMClark said:


> I too got this exact piece with the red stitched strap; one week later and I pulled the trigger on the FL bracelet … somehow I knew that would happen!! I must’ve got the last one too, cause Watchbuys is now out of stock on the FL and the HL ones


Nice score! I do like the look of both bracelet options from Sinn. I think I will eventually try some other strap options, but in the meantime I'm enjoying the red stitched leather strap more by the day (thank goodness).


----------



## mutnat

mutnat said:


> @sixeighthunter sorry I didn't mean to scare people off.
> [...]Actually, 5 days in now and it is getting better. Or I'm getting used to it. Or both. It's likely still worth trying out if you like the look! Just need a little patience.
> @ChadMClark
> [...]in the meantime I'm enjoying the red stitched leather strap more by the day (thank goodness).


One more thought: something that seems to be helping is today I started wearing it with the floating keeper snugged right up against the fixed keeper. Your mileage may vary depending what hole you're using on the strap but I originally had the floating keeper out closer to the end of the long piece, about 1/2" or so from the fixed keeper. Today I snugged it up against the fixed keeper and it seems to have removed a pressure point or something because it's fitting more comfortably. Worth a try to experiment with position of the floating keeper to see what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## ChadMClark

ChadMClark said:


> I too got this exact piece with the red stitched strap; one week later and I pulled the trigger on the FL bracelet … somehow I knew that would happen!! I must’ve got the last one too, cause Watchbuys is now out of stock on the FL and the HL ones


Dig it, very substantial band!!


----------



## mutnat

ChadMClark said:


> Dig it, very substantial band!!


Krikey, that looks great! I thought I liked the look of the H Link more but I think you're convincing me otherwise.


----------



## ChadMClark

mutnat said:


> Krikey, that looks great! I thought I liked the look of the H Link more but I think you're convincing me otherwise.


Haha, I hear you, love it!! I was convinced I wanted the H but the more I looked the more I liked the FL … not too flashy and not as common as the H which seems to be on so many watches not just Sinn


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ChadMClark

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16644476


Damn that looks good!! Ok, haha I still love both the HL and my new FL … think it speaks to the watch and the incredible machining done on their bands 👍


----------



## ChadMClark

Also for those that may not know, the latest fine link takes after the H link, in that they have the hex screws for links (older style had flat head smaller screws) and are thus a bit thicker, too. All welcomed in my mind 😃


----------



## mutnat

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16644476


Nice lume shot. I like it a lot.


----------



## Lancer_101

556A-RS, want. 😎


----------



## fiskadoro

556i Perlmutt on a fine-link (newer, thicker version I guess)


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ChadMClark

fiskadoro said:


> 556i Perlmutt on a fine-link (newer, thicker version I guess)


Stunning damn!!!


----------



## JacobC

fiskadoro said:


> 556i Perlmutt on a fine-link (newer, thicker version I guess)


Nice! I need to bust mine out next swap on Sunday.


----------



## ChadMClark

fiskadoro said:


> 556i Perlmutt on a fine-link (newer, thicker version I guess)


I love my 556 RS-A but I _may_ have to pull the trigger on the MOP!! Course can’t afford both so I’d have to sell, which can be a PITA 😂


----------



## CMFord

Honestly not sure about the combo here but I do love the 556.


----------



## mutnat

CMFord said:


> View attachment 16661642
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure about the combo here but I do love the 556.


@CMFord the combo appears to go together very well! I love that special edition, it really pops!


----------



## njhinde

This has generated some mixed opinions, which is of course totally fine (colour bandwagon, washed out dial, strap doesn't match, too expensive without the bracelet, etc.). There is no right or wrong, so all good 

I personally love this, and many of the photos I have seen online don't do it justice in my opinion. The strap with butterfly clasp is super comfortable, and softened really quickly. Having said that, I bought this colourful 556 for the summer and will use it at the beach and for swimming in the sea and pool, so will also look for a good quality textile strap.


----------



## dondiletante

njhinde said:


> This has generated some mixed opinions, which is of course totally fine (colour bandwagon, washed out dial, strap doesn't match, too expensive without the bracelet, etc.). There is no right or wrong, so all good
> 
> I personally love this, and many of the photos I have seen online don't do it justice in my opinion. The strap with butterfly clasp is super comfortable, and softened really quickly. Having said that, I bought this colourful 556 for the summer and will use it at the beach and for swimming in the sea and pool, so will also look for a good quality textile strap.
> 
> View attachment 16664067


Congratulations on the new piece! 

Although I didn´t like the idea of Sinn joining the color bandwagon as you say, I must add that I really like the tones they came up with. This and the green one look fantastic IMHO!

Also, could you share more on the deployant clasp? Always been on the fence about getting one…


----------



## njhinde

dondiletante said:


> Congratulations on the new piece!
> 
> Although I didn´t like the idea of Sinn joining the color bandwagon as you say, I must add that I really like the tones they came up with. This and the green one look fantastic IMHO!
> 
> Also, could you share more on the deployant clasp? Always been on the fence about getting one…


Thanks a lot! Here are a couple of photos of the clasp. Looks and feels really good to me.


----------



## dondiletante

njhinde said:


> Thanks a lot! Here are a couple of photos of the clasp. Looks and feels really good to me.
> View attachment 16664131
> 
> View attachment 16664132


Thank you very much! Looks very solid, as expected from Sinn. Also glad to see they have apparently shifted from the previous version, which used a screw for the strap holes.


----------



## chesterworks

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?


Nope.

I actually think the red seconds hand is enough of a splash on its own. I see folks trying to match the red with the stitching or whatever, but that's too matchy matchy to me. I wear mine on the H-Link 98% of the time. On NATOs or the brown cowhide otherwise. Perfect little pop.


----------



## mutnat

sixeighthunter said:


> I’m torn between the 556 A and the 556 A w/ the Red Seconds hand. Anybody actually regret buying the red seconds hand version and wish they’d gone with the standard white?





mutnat said:


> Picking up my 566A RS tomorrow so I'll let you know! The only reservation for me is it makes matching straps more difficult. There's lots of great nato straps out there with orange stripes on them that would clash hard, and even finding the right shade of red to go with the RS hand would be tricky. I still think it's probably a worthwhile trade off though. Like I said, I'll get back to you though!





chesterworks said:


> Nope.
> 
> I actually think the red seconds hand is enough of a splash on its own. I see folks trying to match the red with the stitching or whatever, but that's too matchy matchy to me. I wear mine on the H-Link 98% of the time. On NATOs or the brown cowhide otherwise. Perfect little pop.


Yeah I forgot to come back and comment on this as well. Have had my 556A RS for just over two weeks now and I have no regret on the red seconds. I like the non-RS version too when I see it in photos or videos, but I much prefer the little splash of colour. It's not bright like fire-engine or candy-apple red, and it's not as dark as it appears in many photos (like a dull brick often in photos) but somewhere in-between. And it's actually got a glossy coating on top of the red as far as I can tell, so it really stands out against the other hands (which are matte white and black), and in particular against the matte black dial of the A variant. No regret here either.

EDIT: fixed an incorrect word when describing the not-as-dark part of the colour.
EDIT2: removed an extra word in the first edit. Wow, I need more coffee!


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## njhinde

As much as I love the canvas leather strap that comes with this, I wanted something to swim with, so here it is on a Nomos textile (which feels very good quality). I might pop into Sinn and ask for a clasp to match my 556 too. The Summer can come... ;-)


----------



## mutnat

njhinde said:


> As much as I love the canvas leather strap that comes with this, I wanted something to swim with, so here it is on a Nomos textile (which feels very good quality). I might pop into Sinn and ask for a clasp to match my 556 too. The Summer can come... ;-)
> View attachment 16672148


They seem to go well together.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## mutnat

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16674403


@Kenster21 love it. I'm always amazed how much bigger the 556's look in photos than in real life. Yours looks huge and then I look down at my own 556A on my wrist (average-ish size, 6.75"-7") and it looks so different.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## mutnat

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16682873


Wow you caught the light just right in that photo eh? That looks amazing--nothing subtle about the MOP here!


----------



## Mauric

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16682873


This looks impressive!


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I plan on picking up a 556 soon. I saw the one member post a shot with the Jubilee bracelet. At first glance I thought something looked familiar. I have an extra SS Jubilee bracelet for my SS Rolex. It will definitely be unique having a Sinn with a Rolex brand on the clasp. Excited to show everyone!


----------



## ironcastle

This one is new to me and I'm really happy with the A-version. It started with a Stowa flieger and after that I realized that stick indecies are nice, but flieger numbers aren't bad either.
And the f-link is just flawless 😃


----------



## ChadMClark

ironcastle said:


> This one is new to me and I'm really happy with the A-version. It started with a Stowa flieger and after that I realized that stick indecies are nice, but flieger numbers aren't bad either.
> And the f-link is just flawless 😃
> View attachment 16699722


Separated at birth 😂


----------



## mutnat

ChadMClark said:


> Separated at birth 😂
> View attachment 16701784


@ironcastle @ChadMClark the fine link really does suit the A RS very well. I almost wish I'd gone that route.... Maybe one day I'll pick up the bracelet.


----------



## ChadMClark

mutnat said:


> @ironcastle @ChadMClark the fine link really does suit the A RS very well. I almost wish I'd gone that route.... Maybe one day I'll pick up the bracelet.


Right?! So ironic for me, too, since I originally wanted the H but at the time it was sold out … but the more I looked at the FL the better I liked it!

Someday I may still pick up the H just cause I still like it as well. But, I also wanna save for the 556 MOP … damn watches lmao 🤣


----------



## ironcastle

mutnat said:


> @ironcastle @ChadMClark the fine link really does suit the A RS very well. I almost wish I'd gone that route.... Maybe one day I'll pick up the bracelet.


The f-link is both good looking and comfortable. Actually I think it's the best combination.


----------



## ironcastle

On a lunch walk with the dog.


----------



## Picaroon

CMFord said:


> I have the h-link bracelet and really like it. I have never tried Sinn's fine link bracelet as its looks just don't appeal to me.


I’ve had both the h link and the fine link (on a blue 556b). Pros and cons to both; I think the h link is sportier and more comfortable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Toddski1 said:


>


Great photo; that dial pops.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16682873


Iconic dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nimzotech

Ramen time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pegase747

My special 556 prototype 😀😁


----------



## Toddski1

pegase747 said:


> My special 556 prototype
> 
> View attachment 16749016


Pardon my naivety, but please explain what makes this a “special prototype”? Based purely on looks, it appears identical to any other 556A.


----------



## pegase747

Toddski1 said:


> Pardon my naivety, but please explain what makes this a “special prototype”? Based purely on looks, it appears identical to any other 556A.


Because it is NOT a 556, in fact, it is its famous predecessor, the Sinn 656 , same case shape, but minor difference such as beadblasted finish, no transparent case back, 80,000a/m magnetic resistance with discreet label on the dial, and no "made in germany" print on the dial. Movement is 2824-2, as Selitta did not manufacture ETA clones at the time.
Cheers


----------



## pizza_dog

Have Sinn ever done a 556 A on anything other than a black dial?


----------



## sixeighthunter

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16722352


This is the 656, correct?


----------



## Kenster21

sixeighthunter said:


> This is the 656, correct?


It’s the 556.


----------



## Blueandgrey

New to me, just came in today.


----------



## mutnat

Blueandgrey said:


> New to me, just came in today.
> View attachment 16755221


Congrats, excellent acquisition


----------



## Sennelier

MOP on sailcloth, perfect summer match IMHO.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## HatchbackofNotreDame

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16769614


Great photo! If they made the "a" dial in glossy black like the "i" dial is, I would've gone for it for sure! I'm not sure why they chose to go with a matte dial on one, and a gloss on the other.


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## pbuwi

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16769626


So there's someone else wearing the 556 on a milanaise bracelet... love that combo!


----------



## Nitsab

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16769626





pbuwi said:


> So there's someone else wearing the 556 on a milanaise bracelet... love that combo!


Pairs really well, wouldn’t have expected so. What brand are these bracelets?


----------



## BGD55

Sinn 556 emerald with a green rubber tropic. Summer combo


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

Thinking about replacing my 556a rs with the 556i rs. Has anyone owned both? I can buy the 556i second hand and flip the 556a for around the same money, so there'd be no real cost. I've come to really like the simplicity of the i, and the inky dial looks amazing vs the flat and uninteresting matte dial of the a.


----------



## hietsukka

Nitsab said:


> Pairs really well, wouldn’t have expected so. What brand are these bracelets?


It is an Heimdallr mesh, basically a cheapo copy of the omega one. They seem to be available in a lot of places but i got mine from aliexpress: 









31.2US $ 61% OFF|Heimdallr Mesh Watch Strap for NTTD Steel For Omegawatch Titanium Sea Ghost 20mm Stainless Steel Watch mens Bracelet Series Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## pbuwi

Nitsab said:


> Pairs really well, wouldn’t have expected so. What brand are these bracelets?


Mine is the miltat/strapcode fine mesh w\ quick release tab - a style that unclasps completely, so it's essentially a steel mesh 2-part watchband. The German company Staib makes an almost identical one that is also used on Junghans max bill watches.


----------



## mutnat

NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS said:


> I've come to really like the simplicity of the i, and the inky dial looks amazing vs the flat and uninteresting matte dial of the a.


@NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS funny how we all take away different conclusions from the same things. When I was shopping I went into my local AD expecting to prefer the i as I liked it better in photos, but then once I had them in hand and on wrist, I ended up liking that A better. I actually found the i's dial a bit more boring as it's more sparse and the markers so uniform (even at the 12). And to be honest, I liked the inky i dial in photos but in person liked how the matte a complimented the top&bottom AR coatings on the crystal to have near zero reflections in most lights; the crystal just disappears on the A more than the i, at least to my eyes. 

But hey, to each their own!


----------



## warsh

I’m a lucky guy and own the 556i AND the 556iB. Lately, I wear the blue dial much more….



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

I'm also in the club. 

556 anniversary with staib mesh.


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

mutnat said:


> @NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS funny how we all take away different conclusions from the same things. When I was shopping I went into my local AD expecting to prefer the i as I liked it better in photos, but then once I had them in hand and on wrist, I ended up liking that A better. I actually found the i's dial a bit more boring as it's more sparse and the markers so uniform (even at the 12). And to be honest, I liked the inky i dial in photos but in person liked how the matte a complimented the top&bottom AR coatings on the crystal to have near zero reflections in most lights; the crystal just disappears on the A more than the i, at least to my eyes.
> 
> But hey, to each their own!


I put in an offer for the 556i that was accepted so I'll have it in hand to compare!

Worst case scenario I resell for what I bought it for, and I'll know which one I prefer.


----------



## Nitsab

Mauric said:


> I'm also in the club.
> 
> 556 anniversary with staib mesh.
> 
> View attachment 16772715


Aww now I need one of these. Which buckle type did you go with?


----------



## Mauric

Nitsab said:


> Aww now I need one of these. Which buckle type did you go with?


I bought specifically this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162919762928

I got it like four years ago. 

I have another staib with the butterfly clasp, however I liker better the one in the link. 

I also got few months ago a Breitling clasp with micro adjustment on the fly to pair it with the Sinn silicon strap, but I'm gonna be using it with the staib mesh. I only need someone to drill the links in order to pair it with the new clasp. 

The original staib is nice, but I want to have microadjustment in the fly.


----------



## Nitsab

Mauric said:


> I bought specifically this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162919762928
> 
> I got it like four years ago.
> 
> I have another staib with the butterfly clasp, however I liker better the one in the link.
> 
> I also got few months ago a Breitling clasp with micro adjustment on the fly to pair it with the Sinn silicon strap, but I'm gonna be using it with the staib mesh. I only need someone to drill the links in order to pair it with the new clasp.
> 
> The original staib is nice, but I want to have microadjustment in the fly.


Link isn’t working 🙁 why do you like it more then the butterfly?
Interesting to see your breitling clasp on mesh when you are done.


----------



## Mauric

Nitsab said:


> Link isn’t working 🙁 why do you like it more then the butterfly?
> Interesting to see your breitling clasp on mesh when you are done.


Butterfly is good, however not all butterfly clasps are confortable to me, probably too much curvature.

It's been years since the last time I used the strap with the butterfly clasp, this is the one that I'm gonna modd. In fact, I the one that has the diver's clasp used to be polished and I made it brushed.

What I do now with the butterfly clasps is something kind of extreme. I hit them with a plastic hammer to make them flatter. Then I chamfered the buttons and polished them.

Before I used to put a bit of parafilm, but that doesn't work as well as my new method.

I also like better the look, having all the extensions doesn't look good. This was also in part my fault since I should have chosen a bigger size to avoid many links on the clasp.


----------



## Nitsab

Mauric said:


> Butterfly is good, however not all butterfly clasps are confortable to me, probably too much curvature.
> 
> It's been years since the last time I used the strap with the butterfly clasp, this is the one that I'm gonna modd. In fact, I the one that has the diver's clasp used to be polished and I made it brushed.
> 
> What I do now with the butterfly clasps is something kind of extreme. I hit them with a plastic hammer to make them flatter. Then I chamfered the buttons and polished them.
> 
> Before I used to put a bit of parafilm, but that doesn't work as well as my new method.
> 
> I also like better the look, having all the extensions doesn't look good. This was also in part my fault since I should have chosen a bigger size to avoid many links on the clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16775857


Great reply, thanks.
Interesting thought on the butterfly. You are far more brave then I am, mods with a hammer haha. 
Do both of your mesh have the same thickness? There look to be 3 options depending on the buckle selection. Wonder how they compare?


----------



## peewe3

Hey Sinn fam, I'm going to get the 556A RS in a day or two (really just love the dial with the red second hand). The AD near where I live only has it in leather, not bracelet. Anyone got any suggestions on where to just get the Sinn h-link bracelet or even a decent bracelet in general that would definitely go well with the 556?

Note, Im from Asia so not all things are accessible.


----------



## nepatriot

peewe3 said:


> Hey Sinn fam, I'm going to get the 556A RS in a day or two (really just love the dial with the red second hand). The AD near where I live only has it in leather, not bracelet. Anyone got any suggestions on where to just get the Sinn h-link bracelet or even a decent bracelet in general that would definitely go well with the 556?
> 
> Note, Im from Asia so not all things are accessible.


How about the AD?


----------



## tonigs




----------



## peewe3

nepatriot said:


> How about the AD?



That was my first option, I plan to request if they can order one for me but hard to say.

so looking for other alternatives.

Cheers though


----------



## pbuwi

tonigs said:


>


... whoa, what bracelet is this? and where did the "BRAUN" hand come from?? Looks really intriguing!
edit: [just speculating] Did you use the Sinn H-link endlinks and added something else? Modded the second hand? Wild!


----------



## mi6_

peewe3 said:


> Hey Sinn fam, I'm going to get the 556A RS in a day or two (really just love the dial with the red second hand). The AD near where I live only has it in leather, not bracelet. Anyone got any suggestions on where to just get the Sinn h-link bracelet or even a decent bracelet in general that would definitely go well with the 556?
> 
> Note, Im from Asia so not all things are accessible.


Why don’t you offer to put a deposit down on a 556A with a bracelet that they can order in for you? Probably cheaper than buying the bracelet separately if that’s what you want the watch on.


----------



## peewe3

mi6_ said:


> Why don’t you offer to put a deposit down on a 556A with a bracelet that they can order in for you? Probably cheaper than buying the bracelet separately if that’s what you want the watch on.


Would require me to wait 2-3 months, and you know how it is when you kinda want the watch NOW . But on a serious note, the initial plan was to get it as it is and then somewhere down the line order a bracelet.

I'm more or less inclined towards straps but bracelets are always the more "worth" option due to its longevity and its something to keep in your kit.

Apologies for being a difficult tho!


----------



## Sennelier

peewe3 said:


> Would require me to wait 2-3 months, and you know how it is when you kinda want the watch NOW . But on a serious note, the initial plan was to get it as it is and then somewhere down the line order a bracelet.
> 
> I'm more or less inclined towards straps but bracelets are always the more "worth" option due to its longevity and its something to keep in your kit.
> 
> Apologies for being a difficult tho!


Uncle Seiko makes bracelets for 356/556 (same endlinks between these two models). 









Sinn 356


Watch bracelets and straps you can trust.




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## peewe3

Sennelier said:


> Uncle Seiko makes bracelets for 356/556 (same endlinks between these two models).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 356
> 
> 
> Watch bracelets and straps you can trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uncleseiko.com


Sweet man, appreciate your response so much!
Im familiar with uncle seiko, surprised they made one specifically for Sinn lol.


Cheers


----------



## peewe3

tonigs said:


>


Oh damn, what is this with the orange second hand


----------



## chesterworks

Sennelier said:


> Uncle Seiko makes bracelets for 356/556 (same endlinks between these two models).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 356
> 
> 
> Watch bracelets and straps you can trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uncleseiko.com


I had no idea! Now I want to see a 556 with a President or a Jubilee.


----------



## peewe3

chesterworks said:


> I had no idea! Now I want to see a 556 with a President or a Jubilee.


Yeah the jubilee one looks sick


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## Mauric

Nitsab said:


> Great reply, thanks.
> Interesting thought on the butterfly. You are far more brave then I am, mods with a hammer haha.
> Do both of your mesh have the same thickness? There look to be 3 options depending on the buckle selection. Wonder how they compare?


Both bracelets are 3.6 mm, however, the lenght is different. The first one that I bought was the butterfly and I bought the one with the diver's clasp after. I followed the instructions to measure my wrist and considered the lug hole distances, but it's a little bit more difficult than that, you may want to consider also the high from the lugs holes to the base of the case. Another aspect to consider is how flexible it is and this depends on the thickness of the mesh.

It's not super difficult to choose the lenght, because you have extra links, so there is a good range, however, if you're like me and want to use the minim links or no links at all, that's more difficult, but if you don't mind to have the links visible, just follow their instructions.

Regarding how they wear, I chose the shorter clasp because I don't have a huge wrist and I prefer shorter clasps.

The butterfly clasp is not bad at all. The only thing that I don't like is that I have many links on the clasp and I would prefer a almost pure mesh at the back.

There are two types of mesh sold by Staib, the German production and the Chinese. I bought the mesh made in Germany, I cannot comment on the quality of the Chinese, but Staib is a good brand, so I would expect a minimum of quality regardless where is produced.


----------



## pbuwi

... next bracelet I'll try is the Nomos 2-part. For some reason I'm partial to straight-end bracelets, since they give the case a bit more room to breathe (not sure if this makes sense to anyone else). That, and uniform link patterns such as on bonklip-style, expansion and "thin as a dime" Forstner bracelets. It's also what draws me to milanaise, polonaise etc. bands. A possible explanation is that my dad would never wear a watch unless it was fitted to a Rowi Fixoflex bracelet - in fact, one of my 556s is on a brushed stainless one right now:








... growing up with this aesthetic - typically involving a 34mm flying-saucer-shaped affair (dateless, of course) - might have primed me for a lasting affinity towards austere, deeply Germanic watches...


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Mauric

chesterworks said:


> I had no idea! Now I want to see a 556 with a President or a Jubilee.


It seems that the Jubilee most be brushed. In any case, I think I will be buying both.


----------



## Mauric

tonigs said:


>


That combination looks really good. What bracelet is that one?


----------



## Mauric

I was inspired by that 556 with the oyster bracelet and tried the bracelet that came with my Steinhart OVM 39mm.

I think it looks good, what do you think?

And for sure I will be buying the bracelets from Uncle Seiko, although I don't think that Uncle Seiko bracelets are good enough for the Speedmaster, for a the 556 might be perfect.

I forgot to say that I'm using the Sinn endlinks wich match perfectly well the brushed from the Steinhart bracelet.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## tonigs

Thanks 
Hands are from big brother 856, seconds is painted orange.
Bracelet is from Steinhart 39 with original endlinks,


----------



## mutnat

pbuwi said:


> A possible explanation is that my dad would never wear a watch unless it was fitted to a Rowi Fixoflex bracelet - in fact, one of my 556s is on a brushed stainless one right now:
> View attachment 16785328


@pbuwi that's a really cool look! Would it be possible to see a shot on your wrist?


----------



## pbuwi

mutnat said:


> @pbuwi that's a really cool look! Would it be possible to see a shot on your wrist?


...sure:


----------



## pbuwi

tonigs said:


> Thanks
> Hands are from big brother 856, seconds is painted orange.
> Bracelet is from Steinhart 39 with original endlinks,


...so cool. I'd like to have my second hand lumed. Have to pester my watchmaker about that...


----------



## HKasdf

Hey, 556 owners. I have a question that I’m hoping that you can answer, as I am interested in the 556A RS.

Does the red second hand react/glow in a neon manner when exposed to UV light?

For example, my 144’s second hand does this and it’s one of my absolute favorite features, and I’m hoping that the 556 is the same way. Apologies for the potato quality pic.

None of the reviews on YouTube seem to take a UV light to the RS versions. Regardless of the answer, I’m still interested. Thank you all!


----------



## mutnat

HKasdf said:


> Hey, 556 owners. I have a question that I’m hoping that you can answer, as I am interested in the 556A RS.
> 
> Does the red second hand react/glow in a neon manner when exposed to UV light?


@HKasdf unfortunately, I can confirm that the seconds hand is not lumed at all. You can infer its position as it interrupts the lume while passing over the 12/3/6/9 markers as well as over the lumed hour and minute hands, but it does not emit any light. This is far from a deal-breaker for me personally but maybe it's important to you?

To be fair, I don't believe the non-RS (the regular white seconds hand) version of the 556i or 556A has any lume either, but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

EDIT: Sinn has lume images for all their products as well. You can that both the RS and regular version of the 556A show no light on the seconds hand at all in those images:

556A RS:









556A (white seconds):









They in fact appear identical, at least in these renders.


----------



## njhinde

Super happy with this gorgeous summer watch, especially paired with a light grey Nomos textile strap (to which I added a new Sinn buckle).


----------



## HKasdf

mutnat said:


> @HKasdf unfortunately, I can confirm that the seconds hand is not lumed at all. You can infer its position as it interrupts the lume while passing over the 12/3/6/9 markers as well as over the lumed hour and minute hands, but it does not emit any light. This is far from a deal-breaker for me personally but maybe it's important to you?
> 
> To be fair, I don't believe the non-RS (the regular white seconds hand) version of the 556i or 556A has any lume either, but someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Sinn has lume images for all their products as well. You can that both the RS and regular version of the 556A show no light on the seconds hand at all in those images:
> 
> 556A RS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 556A (white seconds):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They in fact appear identical, at least in these renders.


Thank you very much for your help!

Since it doesn’t glow anyways, now I don’t have a preference between the two secondhand colors. It certainly opens up the options.

Now, off to hunt for some deals!


----------



## mutnat

@HKasdf please keep us posted


----------



## kiwi71

My first Sinn.


----------



## ironcastle

Enjoying the 556A RS.


----------



## Daniel91

🥰


----------



## paj20




----------



## hietsukka

I got the uncle seiko jubilee. Quite an upgrade from my 10€ aliexpress jubilee that i was using earlier


























End links needed a bit of wiggling to get the spring bars to fully line up with the holes, but other than that the fitment seems to be good. Links are solid and pretty much what you would expect for the price. Clasp is milled, small and only has 2 micro adjustments.

Overall i am quite happy, i will be rotating between this and the h-link.


----------



## Tom_Fi

hietsukka said:


> I got the uncle seiko jubilee. Quite an upgrade from my 10€ aliexpress jubilee that i was using earlier
> 
> View attachment 16833778
> 
> View attachment 16833780
> 
> View attachment 16833779
> 
> 
> End links needed a bit of wiggling to get the spring bars to fully line up with the holes, but other than that the fitment seems to be good. Links are solid and pretty much what you would expect for the price. Clasp is milled, small and only has 2 micro adjustments.
> 
> Overall i am quite happy, i will be rotating between this and the h-link.


Wow, that looks fantastic! I'm definitely going to get one of those whenever I get my hands on a 556.

How would you say it compares against the traditional h-link and/or the fine-link version in terms of quality and robustness?


----------



## hietsukka

Tom_Fi said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic! I'm definitely going to get one of those whenever I get my hands on a 556.
> 
> How would you say it compares against the traditional h-link and/or the fine-link version in terms of quality and robustness?


H-link has better end links. For the other links, both visually and by feeling they are quite similar. Sinn has less rough edges, but i don't know if its down to finishing or me wearing it for years (bit of both probably). Uncle Seiko has the milled clasp without divers extension, which most people will gravitate towards, but in my opinion the Sinn clasp is one of the most secure clasps i have ever used, and much better than cheap milled clasps. Can't really comment too much on the Uncle Seiko clasp yet, but on my first impressions it seems better than the not so good cheap milled clasps (Strapcode and Steinhart come to my mind first).


----------



## m.wilkinson1262

Hey all, I've been weighing up whether to get a Sinn 556 or Hamilton Khaki for a while now... I know there is a thread already on this, but from the Sinn fans, why should I buy a 556?


----------



## chesterworks

m.wilkinson1262 said:


> Hey all, I've been weighing up whether to get a Sinn 556 or Hamilton Khaki for a while now... I know there is a thread already on this, but from the Sinn fans, why should I buy a 556?


I've had both and just about to have sold both. The Sinn is tough, great size, exceptional clarity (especially the A), the bracelet is extremely comfortable, works on any strap you throw at it, the accuracy is dead-on.

The Khaki (I can only speak for the auto, not the manual) is also a great size, very legible military field watch styling and a terrific dial.

Really you can't go wrong with either, so it's more about the value proposition. The Khaki for ~$500 is great value. The Sinn for ~$1,500 new on bracelet is pushing it a bit. If you can find one lightly used for ~$1,000 though, I think it's the better buy. Just a great GADA.


----------



## mutnat

chesterworks said:


> I've had both and just about to have sold both. The Sinn is tough, great size, exceptional clarity (especially the A), the bracelet is extremely comfortable, works on any strap you throw at it, the accuracy is dead-on.
> 
> The Khaki (I can only speak for the auto, not the manual) is also a great size, very legible military field watch styling and a terrific dial.
> 
> Really you can't go wrong with either, so it's more about the value proposition. The Khaki for ~$500 is great value. The Sinn for ~$1,500 new on bracelet is pushing it a bit. If you can find one lightly used for ~$1,000 though, I think it's the better buy. Just a great GADA.


@m.wilkinson1262 this is some good feedback from @chesterworks. I own and have been daily wearing my 556A RS for 3 months now and love it. My partner's young adult son lives with us and he has a Hamilton Khaki manual and it is also very nice. When he first bought it I didn't really get the appeal, but it has grown on me. It looks very comfortable with the included nato strap. Both are excellent field/tool watches really and I don't think either is a bad choice. It really comes down to budget and preferences.

Did you have anything you liked or were concerned about with either in particular?


----------



## Mike Key

m.wilkinson1262 said:


> Hey all, I've been weighing up whether to get a Sinn 556 or Hamilton Khaki for a while now... I know there is a thread already on this, but from the Sinn fans, why should I buy a 556?


here are some key differences: the Hamilton Khaki (automatic) has an 80 hr. power reserve, but I believe this movement is also difficult to regulate, and it’s literally over 1/2 the price. So, you could buy two Khakis; be set for life. In comparison the Sinn advantages are: the anti-reflective coating, sapphire crystal display case, premium movement, additional 10 bars water resistance, screw down crown, better luminance, 1000 gauss anti-magnetism, drilled lugs (accept unshouldered spring pins), and higher quality bracelet w/ screw links, higher-end design elements, proportioned slightly better, resale value.


----------



## Mauric

m.wilkinson1262 said:


> Hey all, I've been weighing up whether to get a Sinn 556 or Hamilton Khaki for a while now... I know there is a thread already on this, but from the Sinn fans, why should I buy a 556?


Both are good options from respectable brands. You cannot go wrong with either.

In favor of the 556 I can say it has a good water resistance.

The case shape has good proportions.

The bracelet is very confortable.

Here it's mine with the Sinn silicon strap.


----------



## mutnat

Mike Key said:


> here are some key differences: the Hamilton Khaki has an 80 hr. power reserve, but I believe this movement is also difficult to regulate, and it’s literally over 1/2 the price. So, you could buy two Khakis; be set for life. In comparison the Sinn advantages are: the anti-reflective coating, sapphire crystal display case, premium movement, additional 10 bars water resistance, screw down crown, better luminance, 1000 gauss anti-magnetism, and higher quality bracelet w/ screw links, higher-end design elements, proportioned slightly better, resale value.


Excellent comparison! Yes the Hamilton has 80 hour which is nice, though at a slightly slower beat rate. It's not terribly noticeable but not _quite_ as smooth as Sinn, albeit at the expense of half the power reserve. For someone wearing daily, probably not a big difference; but if you intend to cycle through a few watches, the Hamilton would have enough to keep ticking in between. 

The AR on the 556 is really really well done, forgot to mention that; some may not like that it has outside AR (in addition to the usual inside) as they worry about scratching it--I've bumped mine a few times with no sign of scratches yet, and it removes almost all light sources it's so effective. The Hamilton is definitely more reflective. Good call. For "most"/average people, the extra 100m of water resistance is a moot point, as is the lume. 

For value for the money, the Hamilton is definitely the winner of the two. I still prefer my Sinn but there's little to not like about the Khaki field watches for sure.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## pbuwi

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16847996


...perfect! 🙂


----------



## HKasdf

mutnat said:


> @HKasdf please keep us posted


Happy to oblige.

After wearing the 144 for a month, I just can’t believe how light and well fitting the 556 is for my 6” wrist. I’m just flabbergasted by the clear legibility, the classic/timeless styling, and generally how much I like this watch. The pop of red adds to the quirkiness for me. 

Now I feel conflicted as if I have too many watches and need to thin the collection a bit.


----------



## mutnat

HKasdf said:


> Happy to oblige.
> 
> After wearing the 144 for a month, I just can’t believe how light and well fitting the 556 is for my 6” wrist. I’m just flabbergasted by the clear legibility, the classic/timeless styling, and generally how much I like this watch. The pop of red adds to the quirkiness for me.
> 
> Now I feel conflicted as if I have too many watches and need to thin the collection a bit.


Looking great on that H Link! Glad to hear it's fitting and wearing well for you


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## tonigs

Sinn Mantis


----------



## jdptc

I've owned a 556i for 2 years now and find this has got to be one of the best tool watches around, if you are into that sort of thing. Construction and AR coating is as described above. Keeps great time and on leather it's really had to find a better looking watch. Case height at 11mm, but L2L is 45/46mm so tight but also tall compared to some. The most legible watch I've owned to-date.


----------



## 88Keys

The 556A was my "grail" watch. I've had it a couple of years now. It's everything I thought it would be, and more. Still my favourite piece.

Enjoy it, and good luck with the interview!


----------



## 88Keys

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hi, can anyone can confirm the case diameter if it is 37mm or 40mm ??? b-)


38mm.


----------



## mutnat

88Keys said:


> 38mm.


@88Keys lol did you happen to notice the date on the posting you were replying to?--it was from 2008. I'm thinking they have probably already figured out the case size by now!


----------



## 88Keys

mutnat said:


> @88Keys lol did you happen to notice the date on the posting you were replying to?--it was from 2008. I'm thinking they have probably already figured out the case size by now!


Well. Just to let him know it hasn't grown. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pbuwi

tonigs said:


> Sinn Mantis


That Mantis religiosa boy has good watch taste...


----------



## ilyfrankh

chesterworks said:


> I had no idea! Now I want to see a 556 with a President or a Jubilee.


Here it is on the Uncle Seiko president bracelet. The bottom endlink was ridiculously difficult to get on. I'm thinking my 6 oclock lug might be bent inwards a fraction of a mm.


----------



## chesterworks

ilyfrankh said:


> Here it is on the Uncle Seiko president bracelet. The bottom endlink was ridiculously difficult to get on. I'm thinking my 6 oclock lug might be bent inwards a fraction of a mm.
> 
> View attachment 16890751
> View attachment 16890756
> 
> View attachment 16890755


Looks sharp!

I just sold my 556 a couple weeks ago, but keep looking on this thread with warm feeling. Such a good watch.


----------



## mutnat

ilyfrankh said:


> Here it is on the Uncle Seiko president bracelet. The bottom endlink was ridiculously difficult to get on. I'm thinking my 6 oclock lug might be bent inwards a fraction of a mm.
> 
> View attachment 16890751
> View attachment 16890756
> 
> View attachment 16890755


@ilyfrankh that looks great!! How well does the finish match the case of the 556 in person? It looks pretty close in your photos.


----------



## JuNi




----------



## RealUltimatePapo

I love all the 556 variants, but that red second hand...


----------



## ilyfrankh

mutnat said:


> @ilyfrankh that looks great!! How well does the finish match the case of the 556 in person? It looks pretty close in your photos.


The endlinks match very well, but the bracelet is a bit shinier than the Sinn's brushed case. Overall, not a big deal. I've had Seikos with stock bracelets that were more unmatching.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## RealUltimatePapo

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16896828


Anyone who hasn't seen the mother-of-pearl black dial in person is missing out. As beautiful as it looks here (and it really does), it is on another level in person. Absolutely stunning


----------



## Sennelier

RealUltimatePapo said:


> Anyone who hasn't seen the mother-of-pearl black dial in person is missing out. As beautiful as it looks here (and it really does), it is on another level in person. Absolutely stunning


Yes, it's really something!


----------



## mutnat

ilyfrankh said:


> The endlinks match very well, but the bracelet is a bit shinier than the Sinn's brushed case. Overall, not a big deal. I've had Seikos with stock bracelets that were more unmatching.


@ilyfrankh thank you


----------



## VaKyle

New 556a, and first Sinn for that matter, just arrived. Here it is still with the plastic wrap. This will be going straight into the daily wear rotation for sure.


----------



## mutnat

VaKyle said:


> New 556a, and first Sinn for that matter, just arrived. Here it is still with the plastic wrap. This will be going straight into the daily wear rotation for sure.
> 
> View attachment 16900422


@VaKyle congrats, she's a beauty! [Written while wearing my 556A RS, so it's possible I'm a little biased...  ]


----------



## VaKyle

mutnat said:


> @VaKyle congrats, she's a beauty! [Written while wearing my 556A RS, so it's possible I'm a little biased...  ]


Thanks @mutnat! That kind of positive bias is exactly why I enjoy the brand forums  Now it's time to go strap shopping so there's an alternative available for the bracelet!


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## pbuwi

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 16909507


...wow! That is your MoP, right? What a chameleon of a dial! Keep those pics coming, Sennelier! Thanks!


----------



## Sennelier

pbuwi said:


> ...wow! That is your MoP, right? What a chameleon of a dial! Keep those pics coming, Sennelier! Thanks!


Thanks! Yes, you're right, it's the MoP. 👍 Chameleon is an apt description for this dial - it goes from black to dark maroon to a whole range of different hues. It never gets boring! 😁


----------



## JacobC

Sennelier said:


> Thanks! Yes, you're right, it's the MoP.  Chameleon is an apt description for this dial - it goes from black to dark maroon to a whole range of different hues. It never gets boring!


Interesting colors! Mine is a thunder storm of yellow amongst a sea of green.


----------



## kromozome

So tempted by the 556i but worry it will look too small on my 7 - 7 1/4 inch wrist. Can someone comment if this wears bigger or as expected for a 38.5mm case? Thanks!


----------



## Mooglover

kromozome said:


> So tempted by the 556i but worry it will look too small on my 7 - 7 1/4 inch wrist. Can someone comment if this wears bigger or as expected for a 38.5mm case? Thanks!











Sinn 556 on a 7 inch wrist


I’m being drawn more and more towards the sinn 556 the only thing holding me back is I’m used to wearing larger watches around 44mm. My daily is currently a Seiko Sumo which I’m in the process of changing to a SBDX017 so the sinn will mostly be worn on various leathers. Are there any guys who...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## kromozome

Mooglover said:


> Sinn 556 on a 7 inch wrist
> 
> 
> I’m being drawn more and more towards the sinn 556 the only thing holding me back is I’m used to wearing larger watches around 44mm. My daily is currently a Seiko Sumo which I’m in the process of changing to a SBDX017 so the sinn will mostly be worn on various leathers. Are there any guys who...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks Moo!


----------



## Sennelier

kromozome said:


> So tempted by the 556i but worry it will look too small on my 7 - 7 1/4 inch wrist. Can someone comment if this wears bigger or as expected for a 38.5mm case? Thanks!


The bezel is quite thin, so it wears bigger. In other words it will look absolutely perfect on your wrist.


----------



## pbuwi

kromozome said:


> So tempted by the 556i but worry it will look too small on my 7 - 7 1/4 inch wrist. Can someone comment if this wears bigger or as expected for a 38.5mm case? Thanks!


... while I tend to see watch sizes (up to a certain point) as "something you get used to", AND being on the other end of the wrist-size spectrum (6.5") three possible alternatives are:

for the 556A, the 856 (40mm, also: more tech, bead blasted finish, more expensive)
also for the 556A, the Guinand (another company once owned by Helmut Sinn) "Flight Officer", 42mm and even a bit less expensive (and still connected to the Sinn heritage).- same tech as in the 556, even down to the Top grade Sellita SW200-1.
for the 556I RS the 836 (40mm, tegimented/satinized, highly antimagnetic and more expensive) Correction: 43mm (see comment below)
However, as Sennelier pointed out above, this is a watch with quite a bit of wrist presence, esp. when worn with a bracelet. Also: very suitable for a Bund strap, which makes any watch pop off the wrist a bit more... and as most of us would probably agree: there's simply something magical about the 556!


----------



## mutnat

pbuwi said:


> ... while I tend to see watch sizes (up to a certain point) as "something you get used to", AND being on the other end of the wrist-size spectrum (6.5") two possible alternatives are:
> 
> for the 556A, the 856 (40mm, also: more tech, bead blasted finish, more expensive)
> also for the 556A, the Guinand (another company once owned by Helmut Sinn) "Flight Officer", 42mm and even a bit less expensive (and still connected to the Sinn heritage).- same tech as in the 556, even down to the Top grade Sellita SW200-1.
> for the 556I RS the 836 (40mm, tegimented/satinized, highly antimagnetic and more expensive)
> However, as Sennelier pointed out above, this is a watch with quite a bit of wrist presence, esp. when worn with a bracelet. Also: very suitable for a Bund strap, which makes any watch pop off the wrist a bit more... and as most of us would probably agree: there's simply something magical about the 556!


With a lug-to-lug of 50.9mm, I suspect that Guinand Flight Officer will wear too large even on a 7-725" wrist, IMHO. Big kudos to them however for actually _listing_ the lug-to-lug in their product page spec section, this is very rare indeed.

The 856 is a better option, but would probably be at the high end of wearable for this size of wrist. Again the wrist size is only a ballpark and there's a ton of things that affect wearability, including how flat your wrist is, how the lugs are designed, if using a bracelet: whether the end links are male or female, and probably a host of other considerations. 

836 you are incorrect about, it's actually *43*mm, not 40, and is almost certainly going to wear too big on the OP's wrist.


----------



## pbuwi

mutnat said:


> With a lug-to-lug of 50.9mm, I suspect that Guinand Flight Officer will wear too large even on a 7-725" wrist, IMHO. Big kudos to them however for actually _listing_ the lug-to-lug in their product page spec section, this is very rare indeed.
> 
> The 856 is a better option, but would probably be at the high end of wearable for this size of wrist. Again the wrist size is only a ballpark and there's a ton of things that affect wearability, including how flat your wrist is, how the lugs are designed, if using a bracelet: whether the end links are male or female, and probably a host of other considerations.
> 
> 836 you are incorrect about, it's actually *43*mm, not 40, and is almost certainly going to wear too big on the OP's wrist.


...oops, my mistake on the 836 dimensions; I actually knew that, but mistyped. Having worn all those sizes, I felt them to be comfortable even on my puny wrist, just a matter of getting used to the visual impact - but then it seems I am not very picky about watch sizes though I do prefer 34-39mm aesthetically. And you are right, mutnat, there's a lot more going into the equation than just the case diameter!
Thanks for the correction!


----------



## sless711




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## mutnat

Loving all the special edition photos recently! Please keep 'em coming


----------



## MeanMisterMustard

sless711 said:


> View attachment 16937880


The citrin yellow is amazing!
Comes out much better on the H-link than on the original canvas strap. 
Also, nice combo with the jumper.


----------



## a.watch.in.the.hand

Emerald green on a fine link bracelet.


----------



## paj20




----------



## sless711

MeanMisterMustard said:


> The citrin yellow is amazing!
> Comes out much better on the H-link than on the original canvas strap.
> Also, nice combo with the jumper.


Thanks, the H-link is a game changer. The no date dial is what attracted me to this limited edition, but I’ve been highly impressed by the movement accuracy at this price point. It’s spot on.


----------



## kiwi71

sless711 said:


> Thanks, the H-link is a game changer. The no date dial is what attracted me to this limited edition, but I’ve been highly impressed by the movement accuracy at this price point. It’s spot on.


Question for you guys that have these LEs. Do any of yours have the “ghost” date position on the crown? When I was researching the watch, I found this review by Peter Kotsa. 






He clearly states that a negative of the watch is the ghost date position, but my emerald green does NOT have it. I’m sincerely curious if he was just misinformed or did the examples he reviewed actually have it.


----------



## sless711

kiwi71 said:


> Question for you guys that have these LEs. Do any of yours have the “ghost” date position on the crown? When I was researching the watch, I found this review by Peter Kotsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clearly states that a negative of the watch is the ghost date position, but my emerald green does NOT have it. I’m sincerely curious if he was just misinformed or did the examples he reviewed actually have it.


No ghost date from what I can tell. First click for winding. Second click for hacking.


----------



## mutnat

kiwi71 said:


> I found this review by Peter Kotsa. He clearly states that a negative of the watch is the ghost date position, but my emerald green does NOT have it.





sless711 said:


> No ghost date from what I can tell. First click for winding. Second click for hacking.


Interesting. They use a different colour rotor on these colourful limited editions, but I assumed that was the only difference in the movement. I guess that was an incorrect assumption.


----------



## anchor

kiwi71 said:


> He clearly states that a negative of the watch is the ghost date position, but my emerald green does NOT have it. I’m sincerely curious if he was just misinformed or did the examples he reviewed actually have it.


I was sure that my Carnelian Red had the ghost date position but now after trying again, no ghost position! Positively surprised 😀


----------



## Sennelier

Indeed, they have been confirmed to not have a ghost date by an AD here in Sweden (Erikson Urhandel).


----------



## njhinde

Autumn sunshine. On a Sinn vintage-style leather strap for a change.








Also, definitely no ghost date ;-)


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Tom_Fi

Beautiful, beautiful images, folks - keep 'em coming!

Sadly, I wish to share something that came as surprising ill news to me the other day. As my next watch, I have been eyeing a 556 mocha brown. I have had the pleasure of trying it on at my local AD and intended on purchasing it from them once I reach a personal milestone.

Lo' and behold, the other day when I randomly went onto said AD's website, I found that the watch was missing. My suspicions proved right as when I went on Sinn's official website the 556 M is indeed listed only in the watch archive and not in the currently available range of 556. It would thus seem like this particular model has been discontinued.

What makes this particularly precarious for me was that this particular model was (for a wide array of reasons) the only one of the 556 range that I was looking at. Still, I think it's safe to say that this color variant could very well be replaced by a new option in the future.

Perhaps a no-date glossy black dial with applied indices? One can dream...


----------



## BobRooney

love it... have to convince my wife to buy me also a 856 UTC


----------



## Mauric

Tom_Fi said:


> Perhaps a no-date glossy black dial with applied indices? One can dream...


That would be impressive!


----------



## kiwi71

Tom_Fi said:


> Beautiful, beautiful images, folks - keep 'em coming!
> 
> Sadly, I wish to share something that came as surprising ill news to me the other day. As my next watch, I have been eyeing a 556 mocha brown. I have had the pleasure of trying it on at my local AD and intended on purchasing it from them once I reach a personal milestone.
> 
> Lo' and behold, the other day when I randomly went onto said AD's website, I found that the watch was missing. My suspicions proved right as when I went on Sinn's official website the 556 M is indeed listed only in the watch archive and not in the currently available range of 556. It would thus seem like this particular model has been discontinued.
> 
> What makes this particularly precarious for me was that this particular model was (for a wide array of reasons) the only one of the 556 range that I was looking at. Still, I think it's safe to say that this color variant could very well be replaced by a new option in the future.
> 
> Perhaps a no-date glossy black dial with applied indices? One can dream...


Here you go brother, it’s not too late. Right here on WUS from a fellow member.









Sinn 556i MOCHA (DARK Chocolate Dial, NO DATE)


Hi all, Sinn 556i Mocha circa 2016. Just serviced at Watchworld in San Jose, CA. Runs +5 seconds and warranty is for 3yrs on spec card. The outside AR coating is removed. scratch on glass right on center but you will never see during normal use. Ghost Date removed during service & this is a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mutnat

kiwi71 said:


> Here you go brother, it’s not too late. Right here on WUS from a fellow member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 556i MOCHA (DARK Chocolate Dial, NO DATE)
> 
> 
> Hi all, Sinn 556i Mocha circa 2016. Just serviced at Watchworld in San Jose, CA. Runs +5 seconds and warranty is for 3yrs on spec card. The outside AR coating is removed. scratch on glass right on center but you will never see during normal use. Ghost Date removed during service & this is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


That is one heck of a steal there! I'm shocked it didn't sell at the original price, let alone the previous discounted price, but the current price is a wicked good deal.


----------



## ChrisBien

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16847996


I just ordered this watch, my first Sinn... I'm looking through this thread wondering if I got the right variant... A vs I, RS vs normal, fine link vs h-link vs strap. This picture shows me I made the right choice. Absolutely gorgeous shot! The only configuration I'd rather have is the glossy black arabic with applied indicies and a different clasp, aka, the "no such thing" variant.


----------



## mutnat

ChrisBien said:


> I just ordered this watch, my first Sinn... I'm looking through this thread wondering if I got the right variant... A vs I, RS vs normal, fine link vs h-link vs strap. This picture shows me I made the right choice. Absolutely gorgeous shot! The only configuration I'd rather have is the glossy black arabic with applied indicies and a different clasp, aka, the "no such thing" variant.


Congrats, you're going to absolutely love it! (Written wearing my 556A RS, so I could be slightly biased!). Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## BobRooney

Just got the bracelet...


----------



## mutnat

Looks great, @BobRooney !


----------



## ChrisBien

Does anyone know how the warranty & service situations change if I, as an American, were to buy a new Sinn watch from a "Professional Dealer" in Germany on Chrono24? My understanding is with WatchBuys I have 2 years of warranty service through RGM, and after that I'm paying (e.g. for a service). If I bought from the German dealer, would I still have coverage through Sinn during that 2 years, and I'd just have to mail it to them if I need to use the warranty? And at the end of 2 years, am I in the same position either way?


----------



## pbuwi

ChrisBien said:


> Does anyone know how the warranty & service situations change if I, as an American, were to buy a new Sinn watch from a "Professional Dealer" in Germany on Chrono24? My understanding is with WatchBuys I have 2 years of warranty service through RGM, and after that I'm paying (e.g. for a service). If I bought from the German dealer, would I still have coverage through Sinn during that 2 years, and I'd just have to mail it to them if I need to use the warranty? And at the end of 2 years, am I in the same position either way?


If the dealer you are buying from is indeed an authorized dealer (I think you can look that up on the Sinn website) and furnishes you with an international warranty, Sinn will honor that warranty regardless of your place of residence. The crucial part is the "if" at the start of my reply. I'd send back any watch that doesn't come with Sinn's credit card style warranty card dated to your date of purchase, signed/stamped by the dealer and showing the correct serial number. 
After your warranty has run out, you can have your watch serviced at any qualified watchmaker's (e.g. to have it pressure tested, regulated, cleaned & lubricated), but if a part is needed from Sinn (i.e. any part of the case/crystal/crown assembly or any modification of the movement that only Sinn can supply) it's probably still best to approach an authorized Sinn repair service (such as RGM or Sinn in Germany, or any of their German AD watchmakers). The beauty of Sinn's use of relatively mundane (though top quality) movements from Swiss suppliers is that parts are generally easy to come by, regulating can be done by any watchmaker, etc.
So yes, after two years you are in the same place as when you buy from watchbuys. I'd personally probably still buy from them if I were to acquire a new watch here in the US, since you avoid import snags and can return unworn watches easily in case you need to. And, to be honest, RGM's return time is probably just as slow/fast as Sinn's... so that's your preference as well whether you buy the watch stateside or from a German AD.
Hope this was helpful...


----------



## Seikonut1967

Mocha


----------



## ChrisBien

pbuwi said:


> If the dealer you are buying from is indeed an authorized dealer (I think you can look that up on the Sinn website) and furnishes you with an international warranty, Sinn will honor that warranty regardless of your place of residence. The crucial part is the "if" at the start of my reply. I'd send back any watch that doesn't come with Sinn's credit card style warranty card dated to your date of purchase, signed/stamped by the dealer and showing the correct serial number.
> After your warranty has run out, you can have your watch serviced at any qualified watchmaker's (e.g. to have it pressure tested, regulated, cleaned & lubricated), but if a part is needed from Sinn (i.e. any part of the case/crystal/crown assembly or any modification of the movement that only Sinn can supply) it's probably still best to approach an authorized Sinn repair service (such as RGM or Sinn in Germany, or any of their German AD watchmakers). The beauty of Sinn's use of relatively mundane (though top quality) movements from Swiss suppliers is that parts are generally easy to come by, regulating can be done by any watchmaker, etc.
> So yes, after two years you are in the same place as when you buy from watchbuys. I'd personally probably still buy from them if I were to acquire a new watch here in the US, since you avoid import snags and can return unworn watches easily in case you need to. And, to be honest, RGM's return time is probably just as slow/fast as Sinn's... so that's your preference as well whether you buy the watch stateside or from a German AD.
> Hope this was helpful...


Hey thanks pbuwi, that helps a lot! Actually I think it rules out this particular seller.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Anyone out there tried a Forstner JB Komfit bracelet on the 556? Would love to see pictures. My 556 is inbound- on a strap, for now.


----------



## ChrisBien

Man, I spent the last several days stressing out, should I send this back and wait for the RS version, or order RS from someone in Germany, etc. Well, just received from WatchBuys, took one look at it, not going back, this is mine forever. Ultimately I don't think I care what color the seconds hand is, if anything I have a slight preference for this one.

I _love_ it. I can't believe how well done everything is as a whole, this is maybe the nicest single object I've ever owned. Very comfortable, this size absolutely perfect for me. I had been saving up for a 358 blue dial, but then I wore my Tissot diver on a bracelet for the first time... It is very similarly sized to the 358 and I knew immediately - I am definitley not doing this everyday, or even often, too big and too heavy. This 556A was 2nd on my Sinn list, I think I've given up ever owning a chrono with my womanly wrists, but wow I really couldn't be happier. I love how thin it is, the bracelet is great (would strongly prefer to lose the diver's extension which does rattle a little bit), it was so easy to resize. What I've heard about the dual AR coating making it seem like the glass isn't there sometimes is true.

A++. I honestly might not ever take it off.


----------



## mutnat

@ChrisBien told ya! Very cool, love that you love it. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tekkamaki

556i MOP arrived today from Watchbuys - I spent some time on the waiting list. The colors really vary depending on the light source & angle. Honestly in indoor lighting it's a pretty subdued grey with a touch of color.
Still deciding on a bracelet, OEM or Aftermarket?


----------



## kiwi71

Tekkamaki said:


> 556i MOP arrived today from Watchbuys - I spent some time on the waiting list. The colors really vary depending on the light source & angle. Honestly in indoor lighting it's a pretty subdued grey with a touch of color.
> Still deciding on a bracelet, OEM or Aftermarket?
> View attachment 16981126
> View attachment 16981131


Congrats, looks great!


----------



## pbuwi

At the Fam Jam in St.Paul this weekend my trusty old 556A was in good company:








From top, clockwise: Seiko SKX007 (our daughter Freddie) on a home-made shell cordovan Bund, Titan 1960s (my wife) on a Fluco shell cordovan, and, of course, yours truly... also sporting a home-made Bund in Badalassi Carlo "Minerva" calfskin.
Adding some classic B/W:


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## JuNi




----------



## pbuwi

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16989354


... I am continually amazed at how perfectly proportioned the 556A/856 dial is. It's one of the most unrecognized true gems of modern watch design. And, more generally speaking, a real graphic design icon (as much as that word is somewhat overused) that can stand proudly next to a Junghans max bill (he preferred his name spelled without capital letters), a Nomos Tangente, a Rolex ref. 1016 or any Submariner. Few watches are that convincing by graphic design alone, and this picture really brings that point across. Thanks @Kenster21!
P.S. Sinn really deserves more recognition for their graphic design work - just look at the 105 series, the U1/U50, the EZM series...


----------



## ChrisBien

pbuwi said:


> Junghans max bill (he preferred his name spelled without capital letters)


What a KING 👑










Picked up some small scratches on the bezel and one of the lugs swapping between suede strap and bracelet over the last few days :-/ I don't care, I tell myself. It adds character, I tell myself. It's a tool watch, I tell myself. Eventually I'll believe it.


----------



## BobRooney




----------



## BobRooney




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## majt




----------



## Currywurst

Hier ist mein 556a von 2013 mit dem originalen Lederarmband aus diesem Kauf.


----------



## paj20




----------



## bdawwg

This may have been addressed somewhere, but the new color 556i's...that grey strap? Anyone find it a bit ridiculous? It's fairly comfortable, but the bulk is out of hand. The clasp area is about 15mm wide, from wrist out. The bottom of my wrist feels like its wearing a plate of armor.


----------



## Monchichi55

Sinn 556a


----------



## njhinde

bdawwg said:


> This may have been addressed somewhere, but the new color 556i's...that grey strap? Anyone find it a bit ridiculous? It's fairly comfortable, but the bulk is out of hand. The clasp area is about 15mm wide, from wrist out. The bottom of my wrist feels like its wearing a plate of armor.


The canvas strap is indeed thick yet I also find it quite soft and comfortable. I am not a big fan of deployant clasps in general (other than on bracelets), but this one isn't so bad in my opinion. Never the less, I mostly wore my 556 on a light grey textile strap from Nomos (with a Sinn buckle) in the summer, and I am enjoying this Sinn vintage-style brown leather strap during these colder months.


----------



## davidinjackson

I am considering the 556. The watch is above my $1,000 budget (I am also looking at the new Archimede 200 Pilot) but it is so acclaimed I may stretch. I welcome anyone’s thoughts or suggestions. One concern: I have seen some complaints about the bracelet, specifically the clasp. I do want a bracelet, not a strap. Are these concerns warranted? Thanks for your responses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

pbuwi said:


> ... I am continually amazed at how perfectly proportioned the 556A/856 dial is. It's one of the most unrecognized true gems of modern watch design. And, more generally speaking, a real graphic design icon (as much as that word is somewhat overused) that can stand proudly next to a Junghans max bill (he preferred his name spelled without capital letters), a Nomos Tangente, a Rolex ref. 1016 or any Submariner. Few watches are that convincing by graphic design alone, and this picture really brings that point across. Thanks @Kenster21!
> P.S. Sinn really deserves more recognition for their graphic design work - just look at the 105 series, the U1/U50, the EZM series...


I agree with you - the simplicity and symmetry just make for a perfect piece.


----------



## [email protected]

majt said:


> View attachment 17027404


Like this - so simple yet so amazing.. The little grey detail on the first 1/3 of the hands just adds 200% to the watch for me.


----------



## mutnat

davidinjackson said:


> I am considering the 556. The watch is above my $1,000 budget (I am also looking at the new Archimede 200 Pilot) but it is so acclaimed I may stretch. I welcome anyone’s thoughts or suggestions. One concern: I have seen some complaints about the bracelet, specifically the clasp. I do want a bracelet, not a strap. Are these concerns warranted? Thanks for your responses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@davidinjackson I was vaguely familiar with Archimede before but had not seen the 200 Pilot until now. It is really good looking! It's definitely taking inspiration from the 556i. I like the 6 o'clock date window and that it doesn't truncate the marker below it. The handset is great. Honestly everything about it is great! This might be sacrilege but I think it's every bit as good looking as the 556i. And it has an ETA 2824. I'm thinking if I were buying today I'd have a hard time talking myself out of the 200!


----------



## pbuwi

... no doubt the Ickler family puts out some truly well-made watches, but in this case I'd stick with the original simply because it's - well, the original! That being said, the hardened case and the modifications of the dial design (date at 6, double baton at 12) of the Archimede are valid pluses if originality is not a major concern. On the other hand, for a truly robust piece, I'd miss the crown guards (having broken off two crowns in my silly youth, though that was over 40 years ago)
Also, Sinn uses "Top" grade Sellita SW-200 movements, and due to the higher quality of components used in those I'd prefer that over an elabore ETA even though the 2824 is in this case also the original design. Otherwise both movements are largely identical in construction. The "Top" grade (of either brand), however, will adhere better to set chronometric values and can therefore be more readily adjusted to COSC standards.
In the end it comes down to sentiment for the most part, and my 556s have been such good companions that I'd not trade them for a similar watch at this point. But since you are unfettered yet, you probably won't have to deal with that emo baggage!... so I'd say, just go with what you like best, and try to save up some more if that turns out to be the more expensive solution.
Edit: as per their own web picture, the Archimede 200 Pilot now uses a Sellita SW-200 (look in the upper part of the movement/caseback pic, just above the balance wheel, SW200 is stamped in the main plate) as well - they did probably just not update the text since the switch. It's also either "Base" or "Elabore" grade, not "Top". That being said, Sellita movements are solid and every bit as good as ETA.


----------



## pbuwi

davidinjackson said:


> I have seen some complaints about the bracelet, specifically the clasp. I do want a bracelet, not a strap. Are these concerns warranted? Thanks for your responses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I currently only own the H-link bracelet (satinized, non-tegimented) and have no problems with it. The links are overbuilt, if anything, connected by hex screws, and the bracelet is supplied with two Allen wrenches to adjust the number of links as needed. The clasp is secure and functional, but neither a beauty nor particularly impressive - it does the job, and does it real well. The included flip extension is only useful if you should choose to wear the watch over a light garment - it's too long to just accommodate wrist swell, and too short to fit over a bulky coat. I must admit to having been very successful at ignoring this feature, as posting a reply to your query is probably the first time I considered the extension since my purchase last year. If I miss anything on the H-link, it would be quick-release spring bars, but those are still rare on factory bracelets.
All in all, well, it's a bracelet. It fits the watch. It's built like a tank - some British reviewer deemed it fit "to anchor a battleship" and saw no problems in comparing it to a current-generation Oyster bracelet.
The Ickler 5-link bracelet seems solid by the looks, but appears not to taper, which some might consider a drawback. The clasp looks very similar to the style used by Sinn. The price is a steal! Their oyster-style 3-link looks a tad more refined and does taper, so that might be a better equivalent to the Sinn H-link.
The priciest option is the Sinn fine link - I don't own one, but had tried it on once and it's incredibly refined. It also fits historically well to pilot watches as it can't deny its roots in the design of IWC 5-link bracelets...
Let me know if you'd like to see pictures of a particular detail of the Sinn H-link.
Cheers!


----------



## davidinjackson

pbuwi said:


> I currently only own the H-link bracelet (satinized, non-tegimented) and have no problems with it. The links are overbuilt, if anything, connected by hex screws, and the bracelet is supplied with two Allen wrenches to adjust the number of links as needed. The clasp is secure and functional, but neither a beauty nor particularly impressive - it does the job, and does it real well. The included flip extension is only useful if you should choose to wear the watch over a light garment - it's too long to just accommodate wrist swell, and too short to fit over a bulky coat. I must admit to having been very successful at ignoring this feature, as posting a reply to your query is probably the first time I considered the extension since my purchase last year. If I miss anything on the H-link, it would be quick-release spring bars, but those are still rare on factory bracelets.
> All in all, well, it's a bracelet. It fits the watch. It's built like a tank - some British reviewer deemed it fit "to anchor a battleship" and saw no problems in comparing it to a current-generation Oyster bracelet.
> The Ickler 5-link bracelet seems solid by the looks, but appears not to taper, which some might consider a drawback. The clasp looks very similar to the style used by Sinn. The price is a steal! Their oyster-style 3-link looks a tad more refined and does taper, so that might be a better equivalent to the Sinn H-link.
> The priciest option is the Sinn fine link - I don't own one, but had tried it on once and it's incredibly refined. It also fits historically well to pilot watches as it can't deny its roots in the design of IWC 5-link bracelets...
> Let me know if you'd like to see pictures of a particular detail of the Sinn H-link.
> Cheers!


Yes, thanks very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gt1reach

After 5 years of "hibernation" i returned to the watch hobby on christmas with my first Sinn, the 556i. I didn't had a watch on my wrist for 5 years.

This is one of the best watches i've ever had. There is something really special about the simplicity and the uber clean design.


----------



## mutnat

gt1reach said:


> After 5 years of "hibernation" i returned to the watch hobby on christmas with my first Sinn, the 556i. I didn't had a watch on my wrist for 5 years.


@gt1reach it looks fantastic, congrats!


----------



## gt1reach

mutnat said:


> @gt1reach it looks fantastic, congrats!


Thanks !


----------



## pbuwi

gt1reach said:


> After 5 years of "hibernation" i returned to the watch hobby on christmas with my first Sinn, the 556i. I didn't had a watch on my wrist for 5 years.
> 
> This is one of the best watches i've ever had. There is something really special about the simplicity and the uber clean design.
> View attachment 17133861


Yup. It's special! Congratulations!


----------



## Freka91

Put my citrine yellow 556 on an uncle straps (formerly uncle Seiko) president bracelet and I think it looks amazing!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutnat

Freka91 said:


> Put my citrine yellow 556 on an uncle straps (formerly uncle Seiko) president bracelet and I think it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Freka91 that looks great indeed!! How's the comfort?


----------



## Freka91

mutnat said:


> @Freka91 that looks great indeed!! How's the comfort?


It’s ok, I think for 100 USD it’s fair. I haven’t seen the Sinn bracelet so I cannot compare unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitsab

Freka91 said:


> Put my citrine yellow 556 on an uncle straps (formerly uncle Seiko) president bracelet and I think it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s the end lugs integration with the case like? It’s looked sloppy in all the photos I have seen, although yours looks nice!


----------



## Yakswak




----------

